# MBL 2010



## exubah (Nov 20, 2009)

I was hoping that someone (with more time/experience on the board) would have started a thread for those hoping to achieve MBL before Dec 2010 by now but I guess I'm gonna bite the bullet and get it going.  It's almost the end of 2009 and I am so ready to focus on getting my hair to full blunt MBL.

There are no rules.  You know or can learn through other threads and/or trial and error what you have to do to achieve this goal.  Just post updates periodically and if you have a desire to post pics you can do so.  I plan to post a starting picture January 2010 (God willing).

Here is what I have plan for 2010....


Deep condition at least once a week
Light protein every other week
Henna/Indigo every 6 weeks
Relax every 10wks minimum
Protective style a minimum of 90% of the time
Cut back on trimming and just dust every relaxer
Try to Keep It Simple!!!

Participants (Names will be added until 1/8/10 but anyone can join at anytime!!)

Exubah
Starronda
boingboing
longhairdreamzz
Kiffany
Krymsonkween
sipp100
CherryPie
ppg0069
ceebee3
mwedzi
beana
2themax
washize
my-my
lawyer2be371
Kellum
Ellie09
lolasmane
Firstborn2
LiberianGirl
aa9746
AnitaTheLengths
chellero
bestblackgirl
SweetDYMEond
Teja
Black Hoya Chick 
sheba1
soonergirl
bludaydreamr
JJamiah 
healthyhair2
Ediese
Galadriel
Serenity Peace
southerncitygirl
kamisha
Kurlee
Kerryann
joyizkey
LivingDol1
SuchMagnificance 
Nightingale
finewine83
Minnie
deltagyrl
tocktick
Mrs. Verde
Frisky
Whimsy 
ImFree27
It~Can~Grow
MissNadia
20perlz
Angel of the North
Sunshine One
J-Moe
angie1985
MissBCurly
bimtheduck
lalla
SaSSy
starrz329
lane
Southernbella.
Miamori
asummertyme
twinkletoes17
lilsparkle825
Kimbosheart
casey3035
joyandfaith
Qualitee
LoveLiLi
ebonimama
phychugirl
Minnie
princessnad
TressObsessed
classychic1908
NorthernCalGal
nakialovesshoes
beauti
redantz00
dimechiq
Seven7
luxurious lengths
cutenss
mEmYSELFaNDj
Scorpimini14720
Petite One
Aviah
nucienuce1
Jewell
DREAMIN
Miss Congeniality
LeNghtyDreAms
Ms CoCo37
princessdi
rinahbaby
sharifeh
MilaXs3
NikkiGirl 
HKKelly
Ms Twana
Juspri
tash85
Auburn
mnemosyne
adf23
queenvdb
Nice & Wavy
MrsIQ
fitnessmommy
Inana04
Butterfly08 
taj 
chavascandy
LongCurlyLocks
naturalepiphany
Diva Esq
Ms. Feliz
ConvolutedCurly
blessedandlucky
Kurli-Q
LongiLox
jreagins
JustKiya
FNP-2009
ButterCaramel
Bluetopia
bigbrowneyez
*Michelle*
Mz Zartavia
Wynndie
BahamaMama
silvergirl
growinstrong
Jade Feria
NJoy 
beauti4dlo
tsmith


----------



## Starronda (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in! I'd like to be mbl by the end of March. If not, I know I'll make it before summer 2010


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 20, 2009)

I got these stupid layers. I believe i am about BSB. I think I may have about 3-4 inches till i reach it MBL. I won't be full MBL but i think i can get my longest layer to hit it. I'll join as well!


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm joining this challenge. I'll probaby reach by September 2010.  I need 3-4 inches more.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in in in!!! Sorry MBL is my goal length.  I don't know if I'll get it by December 2010 but here goes nothing.
Plan:  
DC every wash; light protein once weekly
Henna once a month with a little heavy protein added
direct heat every three months 
continue to PS 

I went from SL to full APL in 9 months, so who knows  may get lucky.


----------



## Krymsonkween (Nov 20, 2009)

I am n probally may not make it but it will b fun:
Wash 1x week
DC 1x week
Bun 3x week
Relax every 12wks
Vitamins
Thats it!


----------



## Krymsonkween (Nov 20, 2009)

That is not my lenght n siggi. I will post my lengt 12/19/2009


----------



## exubah (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, I'm happy to see that I already have some LHCF sisters on board!

I plan to take the following into 2010 with me...

Henna
Indigo
JBCO
EVCO
Aphogee 2 min
ORS Replenishing Pak
Alter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment
Lacio Lacio
Rusk Smoother
Giovanni Direct Leave-In
AO GBP
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in!

Currently in month 7 of transition.

I plan on cowashing 2x/wk and DC 1x/wk
Wear protective styles 5 days/wk
Only use direct heat 2x/month
Keep air in house humidified during winter
Mostly fingercomb, only comb in the shower
Keep it simple!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Nov 20, 2009)

I'M in. I'm a little past BSB/BSL. I'll probably make it by the summer. 

I'm going to continue to:

wash and DC once a week
moisturze twice a day
porosity control once a week
clarify once a month

I'll also start protective styling and using less heat. 

I can't wait to get to MBL!!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 20, 2009)

Im barely APL now so MBL is a suuuuuper stretch (fingers crossed) 

But ima just join this challenge to keep my eye on the prize!!! I do a length check in late Jan so I will post a starting pic then

Mainly I hope to learn a lot from the other challengers in this thread.

I am in a strict PS challenge till the end of april so my regimen will consist of aggressive protective stylin with bi weekly washes/ conditioning treatment.
Im also on a personal no trims challenge. I will do a light dusting at the end of Jan and the end of april..... gotta break my scissor happy habits

best of luck to u all!!!


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in the same boat barely scraping APL  I like to be optimistic, I'll try to see what happens on the road to MBL.  It's really not far from BSL/BSB on me, so I might surprise myself.

I'll just keep doing what I've been doing

Hot Oil or Protein
Shampoo
Deep Condition
Rollerset or bun
Moisturize and seal

I'll post a pic in January.





ppg0069 said:


> Im barely APL now so MBL is a suuuuuper stretch (fingers crossed)
> 
> But ima just join this challenge to keep my eye on the prize!!! I do a length check in late Jan so I will post a starting pic then
> 
> ...


----------



## cch24 (Nov 20, 2009)

i'd like to join. my avatar is my hair in august, and i think the tips of my hair may be mbl when i straighten for christmas. i'd like to maintain at mbl/full mbl next year. i'm transitioning, and i think the earliest i would bc is in october which would have me at 2 years.

regimen for 2010 (same as 2009)
cowash in the morning with aussie moist or mane n tail
damp bun with he ltr, castor oil on ends, aloe vera gel
at night take hair down, moisturize with aussie moist, seal with coconut/castor oil, put hair in 2 braids
dc twice a week with pantene time renewal
wash on fridays with hair one olive oil


----------



## anon123 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going for a full-ish MBL in '10.  I'm in the challenge for this year and might make it with my very bottom layer, but I want a bit more.  I might cut at the beginning of the year.


----------



## beana (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in!!!! I cant even claim full APL yet, but if my hair continues to thrive like it is now, I'll probably reach healthy relaxed MBL by December 2010. 

I discovered a wonderful regimen this year and plan on sticking to it! 

DCing weekly
relaxing w/ phyto every 11-13 weeks 
Trimming according to the lunar calendar
sticking to the right core of products


----------



## 2themax (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in...in fact I was in for 2009 also lolbut I didn't make it
Anyway, I really believe that I'll make it before the Summer of 2010.  My goals are as follows:

wishful thinking:  MBL - by Dec. 2009 (ha!)
realistic:  MBL - by Feb. 2010 (Mar 2010 At The Latest)

Regime:


More water per day - at least 1/2 my weight in ozs.
Vitamins/Supplements daily
Wash/Condition my hair every 2 days (this is new for me)
Nooooooooo trimming at all!
5 min/day to every other day of running in place
Growth Aids
Daily scalp massages (before going to bed)
Eating less sweets
Dang this sounds like a New Year's Resolution!


----------



## washize (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in! I want to be MBL before 2010 is over!

My reggie, will stay the same. 

Wash when needed with baking soda and kosher salt

Co wash 3 times a week

Massage scalp daily

Use two manufactured products, the rest natural (only olive oil and cocnut oil)

Protective style. 

(if I choose to striaghten my hair I maintain that style for as long as possible)


----------



## my-my (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll join too. Hopefully my longest layer will reach MBL by the end of 2010.
I will wear protective styles, wash weekly, dc as needed or at least once a month, and trim as needed.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 21, 2009)

im in!!!! MBL 2010 I dont know if IM apl yet havent worn my hair straighten since april


----------



## Kellum (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in, I'm BSB now. I hope to be BSL when I do a touch up the beginning of Dec. I hope to be MBL or close to it by my 1 year anniversary in April 2010. By Dec. 2010 I hope to have gotten rid of most of my layers while maintaining MBL or continue to grow to WL. 

I have been consistent with my regimen. It will be a year of me doing an Ayurveda regimen in late Dec. My hair is thriving. It loves Ayuveda and I will continue to do it for life. 

Regimen
Weekly: 


Ayurveda mix of: Amla, Shikakai, Hibiscus, Fenugreek, Brahmi and Maka (leave on for 30 to 45 mins)
DC with moisture and protein at the same time for 45 mins to an hour
Monthly


Chelate
Henna treatment leaving on hair for 1 to 1 1/2 hours followed by a moisturizing DC for an hour
Every 6 weeks


Hardcore protein with Emergencee to as needed followed up with a moisturizing DC
Daily


Moisturize and seal
Ayurveda tea spritz when wearing my half wigs (daily to every other day)

I will continue to eat right,  drink lotes of water, take my supplements, and execercise regulary.


----------



## Katherina (Nov 21, 2009)

i would like to join. i'm at APL now (not full). i'm in the BSL challenge for 2010 and i expect to get there by July.

APL to BSL is 3.5 inches on me and BSL to MBL is 3 inches.Therefore, i may just make it by the end of december 2010 (like...the 31st, lol). 

the only thing is, if i trim, i won't make it.erplexed so i'll be doing search and destroys only . i must retain all my length; i can do it! 

i have about 6 inches of damaged ends  that may hinder my progress from here to MBL. i'm hoping that hair hangs on until Dec so i can reach my goal first, and then chop and maintain BSL until all the damage is gone. then, i can hopefully move on to a healthy, full MBL...and WL...  eventually if desired, lol


----------



## lolascurls (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in!
I want to be MBL by March 2010!
WL is my goal length by June 2010. 
What I plan to do: 

Henna/ Indigo every 6 weeks. 
DC once/week + clarifying co-wash (baking soda + conditioner)
Texlax every 10 weeks
Dust ends as needed (not very often)
Moisturize and seal 2ce daily
Half-wigs and buns for low manipulations
Leave-in Hair Mayo and CHI Keratin Mist daily
No - minimal heat (flat iron roots only after 6-8 weeks post)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 21, 2009)

Sigh.. ok I've been eyeing this challenge all evening. I'm going to join. I am a lil past apl but I'm getting a lil trim at the end of the year. Like Ellie I'm in the BSL challenge, So I'm prayin for MBL by dec. Will post my pic at the end of dec when I do a length check.

*ETA* I'm no longer APL had to do a trim but that's ok, I'm still in this challenge to see how far I can get.
Starting pic as of 12/09


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in...MBL by Dec 2010


----------



## *CherryPie* (Nov 21, 2009)

If you're BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) now, then you are already BSL. BSB is the accurate way to measure BSL. It's not a different length point. It's the same.



Kellum said:


> I'm in, I'm BSB now. I hope to be BSL when I do a touch up the beginning of Dec. I hope to be MBL or close to it by my 1 year anniversary in April 2010. By Dec. 2010 I hope to have gotten rid of most of my layers while maintaining MBL or continue to grow to WL.
> 
> I have been consistent with my regimen. It will be a year of me doing an Ayurveda regimen in late Dec. My hair is thriving. It loves Ayuveda and I will continue to do it for life.
> 
> ...


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd like to join this one to aim high! I have a lot of layers so maybe my lowest layer has a chance to make it by December.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in!  MBL is my ultimate goal.  I am APL now - shooting for MBL December 2010.


----------



## chellero (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd like to try this.  I'm BSL now, but I need a trim and I'm tall.  I'm going to have measure and see how many inches I need.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll bite. My original goal was to be MBL by Dec 20, 2010. And i am currently APL so I think I'll make it. I should be BSL by July 2010. and MBL by Dec 2010.

I'll just continue washing my hair with WEN, 
dC with ORS for Protein, Dc with WEN intense hydrating condtioner for moisture, and Alter Ego for shedding
daily moisturize with Cantu Shea butter
Seal with Castor oil
Protective style 98% of the time


----------



## SweetDYMEond (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in!  I am nowhere near APL yet, still sitting on nape length.  However, to achieve the level you wanna reach ya gotta get with somebody further along the path than you, right?!  So, count me in...and I'll follow hoping to at least achieve APL stat by end o 2010.  Holla!


----------



## Teja (Nov 21, 2009)

I AM IN  yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kellum (Nov 21, 2009)

*CherryPie* said:


> If you're BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) now, then you are already BSL. BSB is the accurate way to measure BSL. It's not a different length point. It's the same.



Yeah I know that, thanks. I claimed BSB and then when my hair gets to my bra I will claim BSL because I wear my bras lower than you are supposed to. Once I reach BSL it won't take much to get to MBL. It is just a way to keep me motivated. I broke my goals up: APL, BSB, BSL, MBL, and then maybe WL.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 21, 2009)

SweetDYMEond said:


> I'm in!  I am nowhere near APL yet, still sitting on nape length.*  However, to achieve the level you wanna reach ya gotta get with somebody further along the path than you, right?!*  So, count me in...and I'll follow hoping to at least achieve APL stat by end o 2010.  Holla!



That's a good way to think. I like that.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm in this. i still need like 5-6 inches so 1 year worth of growth!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Nov 22, 2009)

I just cut my hair today from past BSL to APL. I really needed a real CUT.  I should have cut it when I started lurking this board a year ago. 

So I think I should back out of this challenge. I might make MBL by dec 2010 but I don't like to put pressure on myself.

Good luck y'all. I know y'all will make it!!


----------



## exubah (Nov 22, 2009)

*CherryPie* said:


> I just cut my hair today from past BSL to APL. I really needed a real CUT.  I should have cut it when I started lurking this board a year ago.
> 
> So I think I should back out of this challenge. I might make MBL by dec 2010 but I don't like to put pressure on myself.
> 
> Good luck y'all. I know y'all will make it!!



It's all about doing what's best for your hair.  At least you will be starting the new year with great ends and who knows you might make MBL before Dec 2010 without "watching the pot"!


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in!!  I haven't made BSL yet and I haven't straightened since my siggy pic (Sep) but I am hoping to make BSL by March 2010; that may leave me enough time to make MBL by the end of the year since I have a short torso.

My reggie right now is to simply leave my hair alone!  I'm in a sew in and I spritz my hair with a mixture of braid spray and aphogee green tea keratin daily.  I DC on dry hair followed by a mild shampoo bi-weekly.  I hope to keep this sew in until February .

Then I will henna weekly and wet bun until March when I'll BKT and do a length check.

I'm taking viviscal, eating a high protein diet, exercising daily and working on my water intake.  Really wanna be bomb (like Starronda bomb) by summer of 2010.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 22, 2009)

I will join.. I am just a tinch passed bsl. I will continue with my hair bunned... My loves are aveda damage remedy, emergencia, ors, castor oil, vatika oil, amla oil, red palm butter, he ltr, aphogee products, garnier fructis,Lots of water, chlorella, spirulina etc, etc.. Will keep it simple hoping to be there by July 2010.. Lets grow some hair ladies!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, I just had a moment.  I really gotta kinda chuckle at myself, talkin about BSL and getting my longest layers to MBL by next year; when I've never had hair as long as the hair on my head right now in my whole life   The inspiration seen on LHCF can really change your belief system in regards to hair and what can be achieved.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Nov 22, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i'm in this. i still need like 5-6 inches so 1 year worth of growth!


 
Me too! I plan on trimming with my next length check or when I reach BSL but, I still hope for at least the longest layer to touch MBL by next year's end. I have already started to improve my diet, and stay consistent with my supplements, regimen, and drink nothing but water.

Cleanse, Condition, Moisturize, Protect!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 22, 2009)

I am IN; My goal is MBL by December 2010  I have 3 trims planned in 2010, I have no set backs planned but who does 

January I will post starting PICTURES!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Nov 23, 2009)

exubah said:


> It's all about doing what's best for your hair.  At least you will be starting the new year with great ends and who knows you might make MBL before Dec 2010 without "watching the pot"!



Thanks! You're so right.

My ends were kinda thin and I want full, MBL hair. 

I cut about 3 inches.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm in too!! I am using Ayurvedic techniques as well as DC'ing 2 times a week. I also sleep in a silk scarf. I have a vitamin reggie and I'm using a growth aide. I'll  keep you posted. Will take a new picture soon.


----------



## Ediese (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I'll be 4" from waist in January, so I'll definitely be MBL sometime in 2010. I'm down for this challenge!


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm in too. Looks like I won't make it for MBL '09 (Okay, this time I SWEAR I will stop trimming!)...so I'm shooting for MBL 2010 

I'm planning on keeping up with my Ayurveda as well as a KISS regimen with good old cowashing and alternating between buns, updos, and braidouts.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 23, 2009)

I would also like to join. Here's my reggie with challenges in my siggie:

Deep condition at least once a week
Light protein *every* week (I have fine hair which needs to stay strong)
Henna/Indigo once a month (Henna did my hair a world of good; I got lazy and stopped)
Relax every 16 to 20 weeks for me (Thinking about transitioning, but not sure)
Protective style a minimum of 90% of the time (4 or 5 days a week)
Rollersetting every week (Sundays)
Improve diet, exercise 5 days a week, drink at least 64 oz. of water every day. 
Search and Destroy with slight trim of the ends every 16 to 20 weeks
Add castor oil to deep conditioner to thicken up hair every week
No Heat!!!! (I may do a BKT at some point during my stretch, but not sure)
Stick to the routine!!!


----------



## Bene (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm already there (inching my way towards waist), but I wanted to drop in and wish everyone good luck on this one  MBL is a major milestone for long hair, I hope everyone takes the time to enjoy the trip. So many new things to enjoy, learning new styles as well as learning how to manage the length, and keeping it healthy looking. Remember, MBL length hair is already a few years old and it requires lots of babying.

And patience. Can't stress enough how important patience is.


Anyway, good luck!


----------



## exubah (Nov 23, 2009)

Bene said:


> I'm already there (inching my way towards waist), but I wanted to drop in and wish everyone good luck on this one  MBL is a major milestone for long hair, I hope everyone takes the time to enjoy the trip. So many new things to enjoy, learning new styles as well as learning how to manage the length, and keeping it healthy looking. Remember, MBL length hair is already a few years old and it requires lots of babying.
> 
> And patience. Can't stress enough how important patience is.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much Bene for the well wishes and words of advice!   It's always great to get words of wisdom from those who have "bin there" and "done that".


----------



## exubah (Nov 23, 2009)

Bene....Your hair is beautiful btw!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 23, 2009)

Bene said:


> I'm already there (inching my way towards waist), but I wanted to drop in and wish everyone good luck on this one  MBL is a major milestone for long hair, I hope everyone takes the time to enjoy the trip. So many new things to enjoy, learning new styles as well as learning how to manage the length, and keeping it healthy looking. Remember, MBL length hair is already a few years old and it requires lots of babying.
> 
> And patience. Can't stress enough how important patience is.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the inspiration, sweetheart.  

Would you mind sharing your regimen with us?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Can I join? I am apl and hope to be bsl by no later than april 2010. I'm a natural with tons of shrinkage so my reveal will be btw the end of april or sometime in may when its time for my dusting.


----------



## LoneStarGirl (Nov 23, 2009)

This is my first post (I've been lurking, lol), but I'd like to join. 
My only problem is that I'm transitioning - I'm actually a long time transitioner. My last relaxer was Sept 08. I keep my hair in a bun for the most part (besides occasional braidouts) and plan to do a length check in about a week and a half before my DH returns from deployment.

I think I may be  a few inches from BSL now. I'm normally APL (layered).

I'm new to this, but wondered if I could grow it to my goal length and just trim the relaxed hair off from there?

I'll post a pic when I straighten my hair.


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^welcome!


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 23, 2009)

OT, but SP your new Avi threw me off...especially with that other thread about posters having similar screen names . I had to do a double take.  





Serenity_Peace said:


> I would also like to join. Here's my reggie with challenges in my siggie:
> 
> Deep condition at least once a week
> Light protein *every* week (I have fine hair which needs to stay strong)
> ...


----------



## exubah (Nov 23, 2009)

kamisha said:


> This is my first post (I've been lurking, lol), but I'd like to join.
> My only problem is that I'm transitioning - I'm actually a long time transitioner. My last relaxer was Sept 08. I keep my hair in a bun for the most part (besides occasional braidouts) and plan to do a length check in about a week and a half before my DH returns from deployment.
> 
> I think I may be a few inches from BSL now. I'm normally APL (layered).
> ...


 
 It's great to have you on board!!  You will find as you search and research on the board that there are LHCFers that have transitioned and BC'd (big chopped) after many months of transitioning.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 24, 2009)

i'm so innn!! hoping to make it by june


----------



## Bene (Nov 24, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Thank you so much for the inspiration, sweetheart.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your regimen with us?



This is embarrassing, because I don't really have a regimen  Everything I do to my hair is on an "as needed" basis. I wash when my hair starts to feel dirty, I use cheapie shampoo and conditioner (V05), and I damp bun with grapeseed oil. When my hair starts to feel gross, I clarify (with V05). Other than that, I bun maybe 95% of the time, the other 5% is when I wash or comb. Everything I do is low manipulation or benign neglect. I understand that low manipulation doesn't work for everyone. But my hair really likes to be left alone 

I'm a really bad example for hair regimens erplexed The only thing I can tell ladies who are hoping to grow a bit longer is to protect your hair, the longer it is, the older it is, and has been exposed to the elements, heating appliances, rough fabrics, etc. Invest in hair friendly accessories, anything that won't snag or pull. 


I really wish I had more information to give. Maybe some of the other ladies who have hit MBL could come in and give their advice? The only reason my hair grew was because I didn't do anything more than keep it clean and out of the way.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm already in the MBL 2009 challenge. But if I don't make it I will be adding myself on January 1, 2010, 12:00am


----------



## exubah (Nov 24, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm already in the MBL 2009 challenge. But if I don't make it I will be adding myself on January 1, 2010, 12:00am



You are welcome at any time!   Cheering you on to hopefully make it by 11:59:59 pm December 31st, 2009.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 24, 2009)

Im in the the BSL for 2010 Challenge but what the heck im going to push it Im in put me on the list
I dont know if i will make it but at least i will be close enough by the end 0f 2010


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 24, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm already in the MBL 2009 challenge. But if I don't make it I will be adding myself on January 1, 2010, 12:00am


 

Same here


----------



## joyizkey (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello everyone!  Exubah, please add me on the list! I'm a bit of a newbie...This is my first post as well as my first challenge!  I am super excited that after lurking for quite some time, I found a challenge that I can join.  I am a bit past bsl, and I am so looking forward to breaking through "the hump" and make my way to mbl.  I'm super excited!  I will be posting a current pic soon!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 27, 2009)

joyizkey said:


> Hello everyone! Exubah, please add me on the list! I'm a bit of a newbie...This is my first post as well as my first challenge! I am super excited that after lurking for quite some time, I found a challenge that I can join. I am a bit past bsl, and I am so looking forward to breaking through "the hump" and make my way to mbl. I'm super excited! I will be posting a current pic soon!


 

Welcome to LHCF!


----------



## exubah (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope that you enjoy your time here with us!!!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Nov 27, 2009)

okay I want in for this challenge. I just flatironed my hair for turkey day and I'm currently a little past BSB. my longest layers anyway. i want to be MBL by Dec 2010....

I plan to:

relax every 12 weeks with mizani butter blends.
dust after each relaxer or every other.... we will see about that.
take my cap'energy pills daily.
take a multivitamin.
go to the gym 3 times a week.
drink 8 glasses of water a day.
deep condition once a week.
roller set in the cold months.
wear braids in the summer for 8 weeks at a time... so 4 months max.
moisturize, moisturize, moisturize.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Nov 27, 2009)

Im gonna enter myself in this challenge...Good luck to everyone


----------



## healthyhair2 (Nov 27, 2009)

Tonight I used a Sulfate Free shampoo and DC'd with a MIXTURE of AO Glycogen Protein,Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and Shea butter Conditioner. I was under the heatcap for 45 minutes. After letting my conditioner mixture cool awhile ,I rinsed and the used Elucence Moisture balancing conditioner as a leave-in. I air-dried for 10 minutes then added UBH lotion cream Moisturizer and sealed with Avo'Coco Creme from Cherie Hair Range. My hair feels great!! I will put it in a braid before I go to bed and tie it down with a scarf.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 27, 2009)

I have had setback after setback. I've got to make MBL and WL happen in 2010!

I'm in.

ETA my regimen:

2/week DCs
1/month protein treatment
Daily/every other day cowashing
Texlax every 12 weeks
Moisturize Daily
Multivitamin, more cardio, protein shakes


----------



## Finewine (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm in. Hopefully I'll be fully texlaxed at MBL this year. My bonelaxed (we still use that word here?lol) overprocessed ends are almost gone...3-4 more inches to go.


----------



## exubah (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I just relaxed my hair tonight....I need to change my siggy's ticker now but too lazy at this moment.  I have a wedding to go to tomorrow so I decided to just go ahead and relax.  I think I am going to try and stretch this one out until March. 

I relaxed with Designer Touch Sensitive Scalp Treatment No Lye Relaxer (oh lawd the hell I went through tonight to find this darn relaxer in Nassau!...craziness!)  The kit comes with a protein reconstructor to use after rinsing out the relaxer.  After rinsing with the neutralizer and a bout with Porosity Control, I am now dcing with Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment Conditioner.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 28, 2009)

Count me in.  I am currently in the bsl challenge and would like to make mbl by dec 10. This challenge is a little mind bending for me but I will try. I am grazing apl and will post starting pic at the end of the year when I straighten to post final pics in the APL  09 challenge.


----------



## deltagyrl (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in!  I'm in!

wash/dc 1-2 times/wk
jbco for ends, nape & edges
direct heat 1-2 times/month
rollerset as ps
drink water, water, water

don't have time to do much else, sorry.

MBL September 2010

ETA- switching from Silk Elements to Mizani BB relaxer (very excited about this)


----------



## tocktick (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm definitely joining. I'm actually hoping to get to WL by this time next year. MBL and WL are virtually the same on me anyway though. I haven't done a length check for a few weeks but I'm sure I'm still APL now. I have about 6" iirc to go before I'm MBL/WL. 

My plan:

* Be consistent with my regimen.
* Find an easy low-mani style to do for work (twists, braids and the like do not work for me)
* Continue eating healthily and working out
* Be consistent with my regimen


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm down.  I am shooting for MB Dec. 2010.  OK here's my regime:
- DC 3xs/week
- steam once a week
- protein as needed
- cowash at least 5 days a week
- length check 2xs a year


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 28, 2009)

I will do the challenge..this will be my second time being midback. I cut alot of my hair off this summer trying to get rid of my henna. I am currently probably an inch or a little more away from BSL and probably will do another cut in January possibly to APL and start there depending on how my ends look. The only two things I plan on doing consistently is steaming once a week and wearing wigs mostly for protective styling.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in on this one!
I'm BSL now, but I'm nervous about my retention since I'll be straightening weekly now...
I plan to:
DC with each wash
Moisturize like mad
Trim quarterly
Nourish hair from the inside


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in...I want to make it by june or whenever next year...

I will be wiggin it.wash and dc once a week and trimming it every 3 - 4 months..that's it..


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in.  Will post my starting pic tonight or tomorrow when my photographer (aka hubby) is available.

This year I'm going to tweak my regi in order to fill the gap at my nape area.   


I will commit to drink a min of 8/8oz glasses of water daily.
Protective styles 6 1/2 days a week and will rotate the position of my bun
Moisturize twice a day (even when I'm not feeln it )
Relax every 12 weeks - I need to master maintaining moisture before moving beyond.  I had dry tangles in my crown which didnt help growth.


----------



## MissNadia (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in! I've been waiting to finally join the MBL challenge and I think I can finally achieve it next year. My starting pic is the last photo in my siggy.


----------



## 20perlz (Nov 29, 2009)

I am in! I have had major setbacks...a pending divorce...and a move in 2009! Time to get it back on track! I will:

Deep condition twice a week.
Light protein once per week (to combat MAJOR breakage issues).
Relax every 10 weeks. (Trim at retouch)
Protective style 5 days a week.
Moisturize/Seal twice daily.
Rollerset once per week/Ponytail or bun the alternate wash.
Exercise 5 days a week/Drink 75 oz water daily.
Take vitamins/Eat vegetables/Up protein intake.

There it is! MBL here I come!


----------



## exubah (Nov 29, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> I will do the challenge..this will be my second time being midback. I cut alot of my hair off this summer *trying to get rid of my henna*. I am currently probably an inch or a little more away from BSL and probably will do another cut in January possibly to APL and start there depending on how my ends look. The only two things I plan on doing consistently is steaming once a week and wearing wigs mostly for protective styling.


 
Do you mind me asking why you are trying to get rid of your henna?


----------



## exubah (Nov 29, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I'm in on this one!
> I'm BSL now, but I'm nervous about my retention since I'll be straightening weekly now...
> I plan to:
> DC with each wash
> ...


 
Totally in love with your hair and your siggy is outrageously beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi exubah, I would love to join, can you put me down please? I'll post my starting pic in December


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 29, 2009)

Count me in! I have not straightened for a few months but I should be starting this challenge @ full BSL.  I was less than an inch way in August.  I'll update next time I straighten my hair.


----------



## J-Moe (Nov 29, 2009)

Count me IN....
I'm currently at BSL & hope to reach MBL by June(fingers crossed) but I'll take it any way it comes.... My protective style is sew-ins and I won't take my current install out until the end of Jan..... I'm praying for patience but I've gained a lot of growth with sew-ins!!!

I plan to: 
-continue my installs
-take my supplements (regularly)
- up my water intake


Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## exubah (Nov 29, 2009)

Hiya everyone I will put a list of names up on the first page on January 1st 2010.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd like to join too!  I am currently at or a smidgen past apl (though I'm due for a dusting/trim next Saturday).  I think it will be good for me to set the bar high this next year.  I'm coming up on my year mark with LHCF (feb. 2010), and I think I may be kissing bsb by then, so if I can get to bsb in a year, I think it's reasonable to get to mbl in about the same amount of time.  Who knows and nothing ventured, nothing gained right?

I plan to achieve this goal by:
bunning/braided single ponies
roller setting
washing/co washing 1x per week
nightly moisturizing
dc once a week
no more than two trims this year (none if I can get away with it)
exercising 5x/week minimum (the hardest part)
drinking more water
Maxiglide at 2-3 temp no more than once a month

*:update:*
*I've added my starting pics. after my trim this weekend (12/5/'09)*


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 29, 2009)

exubah said:


> Do you mind me asking why you are trying to get rid of your henna?


 
Henna was the biggest mistake I made regarding my hair. It dried out my hair horribly so now I am paying for it. You live and you learn...


----------



## MissBCurly (Nov 29, 2009)

im n this challenge!!

dont have a set plan but most likely i will

weave it up 3months at a time
deep condition weekly
wash bi weekly.
moisturize 2x a day 3x a week


the 3months out of the weave I will
deep condition weekly
co-wash bi weekly
pre poo before each wash with poo (once a month)
vitamins everyday
moisturize daily


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 29, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> Henna was the biggest mistake I made regarding my hair. It dried out my hair horribly so now I am paying for it. You live and you learn...


me too. Dried me out and made some parts lose their curl. I'm gradually cutting it off too.


----------



## bimtheduck (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm in! Back at APL after cuting my hair to SL in June. Not sure if I can reach full MBL by Dec 2010 but imma sure as heck try!
Are BSL and MBL basically the same thing?
Anywho I plan to continue doing what I'm doing now...wash and deep condition weekly.protein treatment when needed. I've found that my hair LOVES protein so daily moisture with Mane n' Tail stregthening spray (protein and moisture) or Jane Carter Revitalizing leave in and Jane Carter nourish and shine, just depends on what my hair needs that day. I hated the protective styling at first but I'm use to it now and its allowed me to retain a lot of my length so continue to protective style and very little heat for now. My last stretch was 16 wks but I think I'll relax around 12 or 14 wks this time around.
I also really wanna try MegaTek and/or Ovation Cell Therapy.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Nov 30, 2009)

Major setback in 09' due to low or no daily moisture and keeping bun in same position.  So, 2010 growth and retention is the name of the game.

Starting pic towards FULL midback:







It~Can~Grow said:


> I'm in. Will post my starting pic tonight or tomorrow when my photographer (aka hubby) is available.
> 
> This year I'm going to tweak my regi in order to fill the gap at my nape area.
> 
> ...


----------



## lalla (Dec 1, 2009)

Count me in too. 
I plan to stop cutting my hair. I have cut it 6 times this past year. I just can't stop cutting it, every time I see a few split ends I cut Half an inch or one inch all over.
My hair is BSL.

I will: 
Moisturize and seal once a day.
Henna once a month.
Condition regularly.

Good luck to every one!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2009)

deleted ---


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to join this challenge. I thought I would've made MBL but I'm a really slow grower. I will post a starting pic at the beginning of Jan, but my avatar is from back in Sept. 

I will continue to do the regime that got me to where I am now which is:
-Bunning every 3 days
-Stretching a min of 10 weeks
-DC 2 to 3 times a week
-No trimming
-Co-washing evey 3 days


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm excited for this one.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Dec 1, 2009)

^^^me too!  I really hope this helps my appathy concerning my hair lately!


----------



## Sondice (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm @ APL right now, its gonna be a stretch but I wanna fight for it. I'm all in  Goal month is Dec 2010

My reggie(once a week)
Prepoo
Shampoo
DC
Detangle
Oil scalp - It gets itchy and very dry in the week
Leave In
Either roller set or bun
Moisturize nightly
Dusting, clarifying, and protein reconstructor as needed
NO TRIMS!


----------



## lane (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm hoping to achieve bsl by the end of the year and I will shoot for mbl by next May. I will try to post a pic of my hair straight soon.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm going to join this. I hope to make MBL by October of next year.

My plan:

Keep hair stretched 50-75% of the time, via twists, twistouts, braidouts, flat ironing, and buns.

Deep condition with every wash. I've really been slacking on this.


----------



## Miamori (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmm.

I already joined the BSL in 2010 challenge, but after relaxing Monday, I realized I am already 2-3 inches past APL and set to reach BSL in late winter or early spring, depending on when I trim, so I think I can get to MBL by December. Not betting on full MBL, but something should be MBL.

So I'm joining this challenge too.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 3, 2009)

Count me in as well..hopefully the end of 2010 and can be scraping it..im going for it..


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm BSB currently. Hopefully I'll be MBL by July of 2010.

Regimen:
DC 1-2x/week
Cowash 1-2x/week
Moisturize nightly (in braids if I'm not to lazy...)
Porosity control after every wash
Bonnets/scarves at night

Joining and Subscribing


----------



## exubah (Dec 3, 2009)

lane said:


> I'm hoping to achieve bsl by the end of the year and I will shoot for mbl by next May. I will try to post a pic of my hair straight soon.



Beautiful ends.........welcome to the group!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Dec 3, 2009)

subscribing. i may join if i get to 2010 and MBL looks feasible.

good luck to all


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm in too ladies! I need about 6 inches to get there, I'm almost at APL now. I'm sure I can get there, my hair has grown about 3.5 inches in about 5 months. I'll stick to the same regi and I'll dust this year. My main goal is to focus on nutrition and exercise to keep me motivated and on track, plus I usually have a growth spurt near the first of the year.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 3, 2009)

Im in...These pics are current and I gotta get MBL
Protective style
dc 1 every 2 weeks
castor oil 2 times a week
Biotin
MSM
No direct heat!


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, I've finally gotten my nerve up to join this challenge.  I'll post an official starting pic near the end of December.  I'm currently about 2 inches from BSL, but I need a trim and I'm tall.  The photo in the thumbnail was taken on Oct. 1st.  I'm hoping to be full BSL by April 2010.  I hope to be touching MBL by December 2010 

Regimen:

Weekly Redken All-Soft Shampoo
Weekly Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor protein treatment
Weekly DC with Mixed Chicks DC or Alter Ego garlic treatment
Mid-week ayurvedic co-wash
Daily bunning with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1, Miss Jessie's Buttercreme, and Argan oil
I'll only use heat about 6 times in all of 2010

Last, but not least, I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 4, 2009)

Just subscribing


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 4, 2009)

Im in .....


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 7, 2009)

I really want to join this challenge, but it may be a long shot for me since I'm at apl.

Matter of fact, I noticed some split ends and I'm going in for a trim today, so I may be barely grazing apl by the time I get back home. 

  Screw it - I'm in! I don't think I need more than an inch taken off and that won't set me back that much.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 7, 2009)

I love reading everyone's plans and goals! I hope to get to MBL by June 2010. (but will be happy even if it takes a lil longer)


----------



## ebonimama (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in.  I had horrible breakage in the back of my hair.  Currently I am 2 months post.  The back is just above apl.  The rest of my hair is bsb.  I want all of my hair mbl, so this challenge is exactly what I need to reach that goal.


Here is my starting pic:


----------



## phychugirl (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm joining. I'm gonna get some good hair shears and give myself a good trim and start from there. Right now I'm about BSB and I've been slacking, but no more! 2010 is gonna be my year to get myself on track.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 7, 2009)

LoveLiLi said:


> I really want to join this challenge, but it may be a long shot for me since I'm at apl.
> 
> Matter of fact, I noticed some split ends and I'm going in for a trim today, so I may be barely grazing apl by the time I get back home.
> 
> Screw it - I'm in! I don't think I need more than an inch taken off and that won't set me back that much.


 
LiLi,
I  am in the same boat as you, maybe barely apl.  I will know next weekend when I straigthen.  But just coming close to this goal will be a great achievement for me.


----------



## princessnad (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll join.  I just reached BSB with my longest layer and I am transitioning.  Nonetheless, I hope to be MBL next year.

I will deep condish once per week and do a protein treatment at least every other week.  Protective styling 75% of the time.


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 7, 2009)

Count me in!  I am currently slightly past BSL (in the back), recovering from major Aug 09set back that caused APL on lft front side and VERY thin....

I am due for a relaxer retouch on 02/10/10 after 16 week stretch....will post starting pic then...No heat! Light Dusting w/every other relaxer.

I'm Excited!


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd like to join!!  I'm a little nervous, because I never really thought that my hair could be middle back until I found this forum.  I'm BSB and in need of a dusting or maybe a good trim.  I haven't trimmed in a year.  

For this challenge, I will keep up my low manipulation regiment of weekly cowashing, leaving in my DC, and bunning daily. I will only wear my hair down on special occasions.  I will do special deep treatments at least twice a month.

Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 7, 2009)

You guys, my trim doesn't look the best and I'm going to have it evened up in a couple of days.

This will put me above apl, but I'm going to stay in the challenge anyway. At least I'll be rid of any split ends and I'll have a healthy starting point.

Lesson learned - you get what you pay for.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Dec 7, 2009)

I am also in the BSL 2010 challenge. I'm hoping to hit that in June, my 1 year anniversary.  MBL is my goal and if I could make that by Dec 2010, I would be ecstatic. I'm currently about 20 weeks post and I'm unsure what my next move is. Relax again, BKT, or braiding it up. Once I make up my mind, I'll have some type of regimen. Will post a pic tmrw. Looking forward to learning from everyone.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 8, 2009)

*CherryPie* said:


> If you're BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) now, then you are already BSL. BSB is the accurate way to measure BSL. It's not a different length point. It's the same.


 


Kellum said:


> I claimed BSB and then when my hair gets to my bra I will claim BSL because I wear my bras lower than you are supposed to.


I agree with you, Kellum. I'm BSB right now & I'm still about an inch to an inch and a half away from BSL.



Bene said:


> Everything I do is low manipulation or benign neglect. I understand that low manipulation doesn't work for everyone. But my hair really likes to be left alone


I've learned the same about my hair. My hair really thrives when I just leave it alone!



bimtheduck said:


> Are BSL and MBL basically the same thing?


Since MBL is supposed to be the midpoint length of the torso, I think MBL is in a different place on everyone. For me, technically BSL & MBL are the same because I wear my bras low. However, I won't officially claim MBL until my hair has passed the bottom of my bra.

So count me in. I was in the 2009 MBL challenge & knew it was a stretch. However, I'm BSB right now. I'm wearing my hair cornrowed in a honeycomb style & am wearing a lacefront. I get my cornrows redone every 30 days.

When I'm at home my hair is under a baggy & I moisturize with a mix of aloe, rosewater glycerin & distilled water. I still have some braid spray & Infusium so I'll still be using that stuff here & there, I think.

Weekly, I dilute poo in a spray bottle. Not mentioning a specific brand b/c right now I'm just using up what I have. I spray my scalp with the diluted poo & pour the rest all over my cornrows & rinse. Then I DC. I just ran out of my last DC & I really want an all natural DC so I don't know what I'm going to buy as a replacment. I'm open to suggestions if you ladies have any.

When I take down my cornrows, I clarify & do a protein DC with Aubrey Organics & then another moisturizing DC under my soft bonnet dryer. I detangle with Qhemet detangler & airdry in plaits & get my hair redone the next day.

I will be with the cornrows under a wig all of next year. I will take a break or two. I have my h.s. reunion in October so I'm planning to BKT & wear my hair out for that & another party I'm attending that month. After the party & the reunion, I'll be back in cornrows under a wig until May of 2011, when my DS graduates from h.s. - I plan to be WL by then.

Also, I'm 6 months post from a curly perm. I'm unofficially transitioning b/c I'm giving my natural hair one last chance. If we fall out again, I'll be back with the curly perm.

I don't really have a goal date right now because I'm trying to see if the chlorella & WL shakes are going to keep me consistently getting an inch per month. If so then I guess MBL by my h.s. reunion definitely seems doable. 

I don't have any starting pics. I'll try & remember to snap a pic when I get my hair rebraided next month. I'll definitely post a pic when I make BSL. Then my next reveal will be when my hair is MBL.

HHG ladies!


----------



## beauti (Dec 8, 2009)

can i join?  i JUST joined the weave it up challenge so hopefully it will help with this challenge!


----------



## beauti (Dec 8, 2009)

boingboing said:


> I got these stupid layers. I believe i am about BSB. I think I may have about 3-4 inches till i reach it MBL. I won't be full MBL but i think i can get my longest layer to hit it. I'll join as well!


 WOW! ur hair is so pretty! love the swang!


----------



## redantz00 (Dec 9, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge!! This will be my first LHCF Challenge ever and I'm very excited.  I have been natural for 5 years and really havent known how to care for my hair until I started stalking this forum last year.  I have def seen results and want more!! 

My Regime will be to moisturize twice daily
Steam d/c at least once per week
Straighten with maxiglide twice a month max
Protective hair styles (updos) during the dry winter months

that's all i can think of right now.  I will update my starting pic the end of the month/beginning of Jan.  
Thanks again for all the useful tips you wonderful ladies provide and HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!


----------



## dimechiq (Dec 9, 2009)

Woooo Whoooo! I'm in! This is the challenge I've been waiting on! My main challenge is thinning. Which is an internal thing. So this will force me to deal with whatever's going on with my body.

My first plan is to Make a dr's appt for the thinning issue. I'll have an iron check, thyroid check and anything else you ladies can recommend. 

The other stuff like conditioning I already do. When do we chk in ?


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am so excited about this challenge! MBL here we come!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 9, 2009)

The picture in my avatar is as of December 8, 2009 which is my starting picture for the challenge. My goal is for my hair to cover the entire bra by Dec 2010.


----------



## lane (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm hoping to reach MBL sometime next year. The length in my avatar is where I'm at now.

Side note:SaSSy, your siggie gif has me all jacked up. He punched her like she was a man!


----------



## Seven7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Count me in.  I hope to reach MBL by the end of 2010.
Starting length in siggy.


----------



## luxurious_lengths (Dec 10, 2009)

I want to join! I've been bra strap length for over a year and I'm ready to get over this hump. I plan to start a vitamin regimen and do protective styles 80% of the time. I'll continue my basic regimen of washing and DCing once a week. Perm once every 2 weeks. Henna once a month. Trim only when absolutely necessary.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 10, 2009)

luxurious_lengths said:


> I want to join! I've been bra strap length for over a year and I'm ready to get over this hump. I plan to start a vitamin regimen and do protective styles 80% of the time. I'll continue my basic regimen of washing and DCing once a week. *Perm once every 2 weeks.* Henna once a month. Trim only when absolutely necessary.



  Is that what you meant to type?


----------



## lalla (Dec 10, 2009)

I have just taken my braids down. 
My front is CBL, the sides touch my nipple and the back is BSL. I want thick MBL hair by dec 2010 so I'll just measure the sides. I will consider I have reached my goal when my sides are mid back length.

My regimen:

Wash as needed (every 7 to 10 days) with any shampoo.
Put hair in four braids.
Wet hair.
Pour diluted shampoo on the scalp, massage well.
Rinse

Undo one braid, apply oil from mid length to the ends while smoothing the hair.
Do the same for the three other braids and redo them.
Rinse with medium hot water.

Apply conditioner ( lekair cholesterol works well).
Put two plastic caps on
Leave on for 30 minutes min.
Detangle gently with a denman brush.
Rinse while squeezing the hair in braids.

Towel dry gently.
Undo the braids, spray some scurl on and oil the ends.
Style

Moisturize every other day, seal with oil every time you moisturize.
Henna/Aphogee every 6weeks or two months. Do not cut my hair for any reason, I've already cut it 5 to 6 times in 2009 with dull scissors...


My  staple products:
Any shampoo
Le kair cholesterol
Scurl
My homemade hair crème
Shea butter or castor oil, or any vegetable oil/butter.

I also have: 
Motions moisture plus ( my boyfriend uses that)
Paul Mitchell the detangler ( not very efficient)
Phyto reconstructing milk (never used it)
Keracare Humecto
Tigi Dumb Blonde (  I won't repurchase it)
My homemade conditioner,
 dudley cream protein ( never used it)
and a wide array of vegetable and essential oils

Oil rinses have helped detangle and moisturize my hair. Henna strengthens my hair. I may use some ayurvedic powders instead of shampoo from time to time, but I have to use up what is in my bathroom first. I'm quite happy with this regimen.

Edited to correct typos


----------



## cutenss (Dec 10, 2009)

I wanna join too. All done once a week except where noted:

Wash with WEN
Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor
Steam treatment
Leave in of Aphogee Pro-Vitamin and Green reconstructor
Rollerset using Chi Silk Infusion with ceramic rollers

Oil scalp with a mixture of some of the following: JBCO, grapeseed, jojoba, avocodo, olive and or coconut oils

BKT once every 3 months

I will be posting monthly on hair day (Mondays )
Starting pic:


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm jealous. Some of y'all only have 2cm until mbl.


----------



## exubah (Dec 10, 2009)

beauti said:


> can i join?  i JUST joined the weave it up challenge so hopefully it will help with this challenge!



Of Course!!! You are more than welcomed!


----------



## exubah (Dec 10, 2009)

dimechiq said:


> Woooo Whoooo! I'm in! This is the challenge I've been waiting on! My main challenge is thinning. Which is an internal thing. So this will force me to deal with whatever's going on with my body.
> 
> My first plan is to Make a dr's appt for the thinning issue. I'll have an iron check, thyroid check and anything else you ladies can recommend.
> 
> The other stuff like conditioning I already do. *When do we chk in ?*



I don't like pressuring others so whenever or if ever you feel like posting a starting picture you may.  If you happen to be on LHCF about once or twice a month  you may stop by this thread to give an update and say hi.  All in all this thread was started for motivation and support to others who have a MBL goal in mind for 2010.  Words of encouragement, progress photos w/regiments and any other positive contributions are always welcomed!!!


----------



## exubah (Dec 10, 2009)

Just a quick update....I plan on doing my henna + indigo tomorrow so I hope to post a starting pic by Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 10, 2009)

Add me. I should be Full BSL by Feb. My MBL is only 2-3 inches from my BSL so im hoping to reach Full MBL or at least grazing MBL by June 2010. 

Regimine:
Im in the Weave It Up Challenge so I will be in a Weave Install PS 100% of the time. Take down install every 3 months reinstall within 2-3 days. 
Shampoo 1x/month
Cowash 3x/wk- Suave Humectant and Mane & Tail
DC 1x/wk- Motions Moisture Plus, Le kair Olive Oil 
Megatek 3x/wk
Moisturize 3x/wk- Infusium 23 and Avocado Mist
No trimming, until I pass my goal of MBL


----------



## Scorpimini14720 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd like to join please. I am a little past APL and I hope to be BSL by May 2010 and MBL by Dec 2010. I think I need 2 1/2 to 3 inches for BSL and 5-6 inches for MBL. 

Regimine:

I plan to cowash everyday or every other day. I don't shampoo unless I am going to BKT. 
I will keep wearing buns and half wigs. 
I will be consistent with my H2O and MSM, Biotin & Spirulina. I think I may try Megatek again and I would like to incorporate steam treatments. 
I will only trim if necessary.

I will post a starting pic before the end of December.


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 10, 2009)

The pic I just placed in my siggy can be my starting pic taken approx end of Oct beginning of Nov (not quite sure)...I was going to wait until my next relaxer on 02/10/10 but I will post another pic then..

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## J-Moe (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm really excited to be apart of a challenge like this!!! One cause it's taken so dang long (lol) & two because everyone is in growing mode & supportive of one another!!! Random I know just thought I would share!!


----------



## Petite One (Dec 10, 2009)

Count me in as well.  I'm currently between APL and BSL, and have 7 inches to go to reach WL(I have a very short back) and I figure I can add at least 3-4 from now to next Dec. My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## Aviah (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL sign me up! MBL for me should be the last realistic goal for 2010. But here goes... I need about 4 more inches. Sept 2010!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm Dc'ing now. I plan to shampoo and Deep Condition 2x a week. I will alternate Patience growth oil,Boundless Tresses, Lenzi's Request, Gro Aut , my homemade mix and Claudie's Elixer every SIX weeks. I want to know which works better  I'm also working in Ayurvedic products as well.


----------



## exubah (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I'm watching TLC, typing on the computer and wiping the henna that draining down my neck from under my saran wrap and plastic cap......1 hr and 30 minutes more to go before I rinsed out and put on my indigo.........can't wait, I love the results but hate the wait and the mess!


----------



## nucienuce1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sign me up! I think I have a little less then 2 inches until I am bsl. I hope I make it!


----------



## Jewell (Dec 11, 2009)

I am in on this challenge.  I havent taken a length pic since about mid-to-late November, but MBL realistically should be around March for me, and WSL sometime late summer, or early fall.  I have my last length pic (unstretched, unstraightened) in my Fotki.  I think its dated November 19, 2009...and my hair is in a full, fluffy 'fro-like style, if anyone is looking for it among the other pics.  Its in the first album (descending, dated Aug-Nov 2009).  That's my starting point, give or take about 1/2-3/4".


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 12, 2009)

I want in!! I want in!! I'm gonna start getting back to taking care of my hair so...this is a great goal for me!!


----------



## DREAMIN (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to join!  I have been protective styling in cornrows and wigs since August after a horrible salon relaxer experience.  Major setback....I've been breaking and shedding since.  I think its finally slowing down. I haven't relaxed since but plan to in March if I can hold out. I was APL in August and will do a length check after my next relaxer.


----------



## exubah (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is my starting pic.....I really need to gain some density!!!  My hair didn't come out jet black with this session of henna + indigo but it is very black in person (you can't see it in this pic).  I was getting real tired so I rinsed out the indigo in like 30 mins or less  

My hair also is not at its full length in the photo because I airdried in a plaited pony and I never use direct heat.  I will, of course, post all of my progress photos "apples to apples" .


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 12, 2009)

I plan to hit BSL in July and MBL in December in 2010.


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Dec 12, 2009)

Im in, jus made bsl this month, got about 3-4 in to MBL my hair grows slow tho about 1/3 in so i takes me 3 months for and inch which means by December i should have my 4 inches! 

I plan to continue my current regime.
  Low heat- 
  co wash 3-4 days a week
  Deep condition 1x a week
  protective styles everyday 
  moisturize ends every night


----------



## dimechiq (Dec 16, 2009)

Washed last night

    * Deep condition at least once a week check
    * Light protein every other week omit-hair tangles to much
    * Henna/Indigo every 6 weeks check
    * Relax every 10wks minimum check - wk 5 now
    * Protective style a minimum of 90% of the time check - loosen pony, tie scarf ball lose and diff spot
    * Cut back on trimming and just dust every relaxer will do
    * Try to Keep It Simple!!! check

Plan no see through ends of MBL by July 2009.


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 16, 2009)

LeNghtyDreAms said:


> Im in, jus made bsl this month, got about 3-4 in to MBL my hair grows slow tho about 1/3 in so i takes me 3 months for and inch which means by December i should have my 4 inches!
> 
> I plan to continue my current regime.
> Low heat-
> ...


 
Ok...so it's not just me.  I am right below BSL in back and about an inch below APL on sides, I just measured and I think I am about 4-4.5 inches from MBL and I was just asking myself if I had a chance on making MBL by Dec 2010.  My hair grows ok...I guess I just needed some encouragement.


----------



## exubah (Dec 16, 2009)

^^ That's what we are here for, to offer words of encouragement.  I'm sure with some TLC you will make it to MBL next year and if not you would be that much closer to achieving it and hopefully enjoying the journey along the way


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, y'all. I'm going hardcore until I reach this goal. 

I'm not even at bsl yet look which I should have been by now, but I'm realizing that I'm my own worst enemy. I had six salon trims this year and one diy trim. I'm letting go of the need for perfect looking hair etc. until I reach this goal.

Pray for me. I love the look of a fresh trim, so this is going to be a real challenge.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 16, 2009)

LoveLiLi said:


> Okay, y'all. I'm going hardcore until I reach this goal.
> 
> I'm not even at bsl yet look which I should have been by now, but I'm realizing that I'm my own worst enemy. I had six salon trims this year and one diy trim. I'm letting go of the need for perfect looking hair etc. until I reach this goal.
> 
> Pray for me. I love the look of a fresh trim, so this is going to be a real challenge.


 
Well I'm your hardcore partner. Your problem is trimming. Mine has been laziness which caused me not to retain. So as my punishment, I'm cornrowing under wigs until Sept/Oct of next year. I should be MBL by then.

BTW I'm not BSL either but I'm less than 2 inches away. The challenge for me isn't the growing but just leaving my hair alone & taking care of it properly so that I can retain what I do grow.


----------



## Ediese (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I already joined, so here's my starting pic. The placement of my bra is kinda low, so I 'could' be considered MBL. However, I'll claim it when I gain 2" by April.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 16, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Well I'm your hardcore partner. Your problem is trimming. Mine has been laziness which caused me not to retain. So as my punishment, I'm cornrowing under wigs until Sept/Oct of next year. I should be MBL by then.
> 
> BTW I'm not BSL either but I'm less than 2 inches away. The challenge for me isn't the growing but just leaving my hair alone & taking care of it properly so that I can retain what I do grow.


 
Great! I pinky swear to hold off on trims until I reach mbl. I'll let you fill in your part of the oath.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 16, 2009)

LoveLiLi said:


> Great! I pinky swear to hold off on trims until I reach mbl. I'll let you fill in your part of the oath.


 
I pinky swear to not become lazy with my hair maintenance & to keep it under wraps at least until Labor Day weekend of next year. 

I'm going to place a starting pic up when I take my cornrows down next month. Then I'll update again when I'm fully BSL. Then I'll be in hibernation until I reach MBL.

See you at MBL, girl!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2009)

Count me in on this one!  My starting pic is in my siggy.  MBL here I come!


----------



## princessdi (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll join.  I have an appointment for a relaxer tomorrow and am hoping to be BSB; however, I know I'll need a trim, so who knows where I'll end up.  If I reached BSB, I'm hoping to be MBL by the end of summer, if not sooner.

To get there, I plan to:

*deep condition w/every wash (twice a week)
*protein treatment once a week (Aveda DR)
*Henna treatment (monthly)
*protective style 100% of time

I plan to KISS, so hopefully I will meet my goal.


----------



## ebonimama (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm gonna go hard core on this one.  I will protective style 100% of the time.  No heat (I'm gonna need one pass though for my milestone birthday in april ).  Strictly Ayurvedic.  Vitamins, check.  Water for growth, check.  Growth aids are mega-tek, MN mixture twice a week.  Deep condition 1X per week.  I got to get it in.  Hopefully I will be full MBL by 2010 with no see through ends.  I will post starting pic in January.


----------



## exubah (Dec 17, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I think I already joined, so here's my starting pic. The placement of my bra is kinda low, so I 'could' be considered MBL. However, I'll claim it when I gain 2" by April.



I don't see the pic....is it in your fotki?


----------



## joyizkey (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello everybody!  I already joined, but here is my starting pic (it's the middle pic in my siggy)!
I am planning to use a weave install as my protective style of choice.  I am really excited!  I have decided to go the bobraz route with a length very close to the length my hair is now.

I plan on maintaining my hair by a using liquid sulfur mixture on my braids daily.
I will use ACV on a weekly basis to keep my hair and scalp fresh
I plan to wash my braids every 1-2 wks (if I can wait that long)
Deep condition every 2 wks
Redo my install every 3 mths

My ultimate goal is WL, but my first goal is MBL. I want to achieve that goal by my b-day (Jul 1st)  I am currently a little past BSL, so I expect to make my goal.  Super excited!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 17, 2009)

My starting pic is in my siggy. It's the last pic. I am a little above BSB now since my trim today.


----------



## beauti (Dec 19, 2009)

*this is definitely deja vu .... i accidentally posted in the WL challenge instead of coming here  my starting pic is my siggy!*


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 19, 2009)

i need to thicken ya'll. any suggestions?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 19, 2009)

beauti said:


> *this is definitely deja vu .... i accidentally posted in the WL challenge instead of coming here  my starting pic is my siggy!*


 
Um, Beauti.... you look MBL to me now. If technically MBL is the mid point of the torso, then I'd def say that you belong in the WL challenge. 



Kurlee said:


> i need to thicken ya'll. any suggestions?


 
I'm def not the authority but I hear ladies saying that they got thickness from henna, MT & JBCO. Thickness has never been an issue for me but I've been thinking about trying the JBCO on my edges. Lost some thickness there postpartum.


----------



## rinahbaby (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in! this is my origianl goal anyway and I just need about three or four inches more.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 19, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> i need to thicken ya'll. any suggestions?



You were the one that had a bad henna experience right?
Maybe you should try amla and castor oils. Amla is supposed to thicken too right?


I want to join this challenge even though I'm not at BSL yet.  But I was thinking if I make BSL by the latest June(I'm hoping earlier), then hopefully I can reach MBL by the end of next year.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 19, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> *You were the one that had a bad henna experience right?*
> Maybe you should try amla and castor oils. Amla is supposed to thicken too right?
> 
> 
> I want to join this challenge even though I'm not at BSL yet.  But I was thinking if I make BSL by the latest June(I'm hoping earlier), then hopefully I can reach MBL by the end of next year.


.  The hair at my ends is thinner and looser than the rest.  I am slowly trimming it off.  It feels like transitioning all over again.  Boo henna, never again!  I will try amla and castor and see if it helps


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 19, 2009)

i want to thicken my hair too!!!  i'm intimidated by henna, castor oil is WAY too thick, and i have no idea where to get alma oil or even what it is lol.  what else is there?


----------



## MilaXs3 (Dec 19, 2009)

Count me in!!!  I am currently "grazing" APL...but I got there pretty quickly from shoulder length...I will continue my current regime:

Protective style 95% of the time
Relax - every 8 weeks
Co-wash - nightly
DC 2xs a week
Shampoo or clarify once a month
Castor oil on my scalp 3 nights a week
Mega Tek & MN concoction 3 nights a week (alternating with Castor oil)
Vitamins


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in. I am new and have been stretching since the end of August. I will relax the first week in January. 

I hope to be APL by January and BSL by July. Oh, I was like an inch past shoulder when i started my stretch end of August.

I will DC 2x a week. 
Co-wash 2x a week.
Light protein once a week.
Clarify once a month.


----------



## HKKelly (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to join if you lovely ladies will have...

I am currently wearing a sew-in. So my regi will/has been to takedown every 2 months, during resting period I DC and Henna. While in the install, I plan to use a mixture of MT, JBCO and Bhingraj oil 3-4 nights per week/ I wash once a week. 

I will also use Hello Hydration conditioner for co-washes, and Anita Grant shampoo bars for every other shampoo. Between installs I use a sulfate-shampoo or acv rinse, henna and AO Honeysuckle rose deep conditioner. I want to add Jessicurl WDT to my dc regi. 

I started MT'ing 10/2 (No, I didn't take any pictures because I figured it wouldn't work for me). I saw over 2" of growth between 10/2-12/14. 

If this growth rate continues I should reach MBL by May, if it slows to my normal growth rate (1/2 inch a little more in warm weather) then I think I should make it, at the latest, by October.  

I'm so excited ladies! HHG! 


I'm sorry, I don't know how to post pics within a thread, so here's my fotki link to my starting pic.  

http://public.fotki.com/hKkATL/hair-...cs/121409.html 
__________________


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok so reggie is basically the same but some new products have made there way in

- cowash (daily, every other day, whenever i have time in the week lo) with Pantene Beautiful Lengths Conditioner
- wash every 5-10 days with Naked Naturals Shea Butter Shampoo
- DC/detangle with every wash with Pantene Restoratives Conditioner
- moisturize with Cantu Shea Butter Leave in and virgin coconut oil
- seal with 100% raw shea butter
- set in 2 braids overnight, wrap with satin scarf, apply satin bonnet
- bun/ponytail/updo in the morning

- occasionally i wear it out to change things up, and i straighten to get a good trim and for change as well
- I also search and destroy when i get time
- I am still transitioning; the last of it will be gone between March-June

most recent length check - December 20, 2009:


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 22, 2009)

Enclosing my starting pic now because Im going into a sew in tomorrow until Easter


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 22, 2009)

i measured and i need 4 inches until my goal. but its actually 6 because i will be cutting off the last 2 inches of relaxed hair within the next few months. so even with the minimum 1/2 in a month, i should still make it by 12/31/10 @ 11:59:59pm


----------



## exubah (Dec 22, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i want to thicken my hair too!!!  i'm intimidated by henna, castor oil is WAY too thick, and i have no idea where to get alma oil or even what it is lol.  what else is there?




I've read of some ladies on the board using gelatin.  If you put in "gelatin" in the LHCF search you will see several threads pop up....have a read...this may be a potential option for you.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 24, 2009)

Dang, this thread started early. 



boingboing said:


> I got these stupid layers. I believe i am about BSB. I think I may have about 3-4 inches till i reach it MBL. I won't be full MBL but i think i can get my longest layer to hit it. I'll join as well!


 
Boing, me and you are in the same boat. I just hit BSL/BSB and I have about 3-4 inch til I reach MBL. It won't be full MBL for me either, but I'm in. I'll DC with heat EVERY week, no exceptions. I just finished the hide your hair for 6 months challenge, and I am enjoying my new length and wearing my hair down. So, as of right now, I'm not certain how often I'll bun or PS. I'll have to see how long it takes for the thrill on wearing my hair down to leave.


----------



## cch24 (Dec 24, 2009)

just wanted to add my starting pics


----------



## sheba1 (Dec 24, 2009)

^^^^ now, wait a minute, Cch24, not saying we don't want you to be a part of the challenge and all, but you already MBL!   Don't you think you should be doing the WSL 2010 challenge?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 24, 2009)

my starting pic is in my siggy, I just updated today


----------



## cch24 (Dec 25, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> ^^^^ now, wait a minute, Cch24, not saying we don't want you to be a part of the challenge and all, but you already MBL!   Don't you think you should be doing the WSL 2010 challenge?



This was honestly the best Christmas present I could ask for! Do you really think so? The waist length challenge makes me nervous... I plan on being an aggressive duster in 2010 so maybe I'll stay in and hope for full mbl with thick ends!


----------



## sheba1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep, I really think so!  You will definitely have full, lush, MBL with thick ends, even with aggressive dusting next year.  Great job!


----------



## pri (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in!! I will be 40 weeks post 2mrw and really hoping by my 1 year mark I will be mbl!! My regimen will stay the same..wash/dc/rollerset weekly

Edited to add: starting pic in siggy


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 26, 2009)

I dusted my ends last night to get rid of some split ends. I'm giving myself a break from wigs these last 2 weeks in dec. and then it's back to protective styling with wigs and using OCT for my growth aid.

http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protective-style-fo-1/page2.html

hhg!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2009)

I just realized that I never posted my reggie:

Twists, Buns, French Braids, Wet Sets, etc.
Co-wash 1-2 times a week (depending on how I feel)
Henna 1x/mo.
Oil Scalp Daily
DC weekly/biweekly
Clarify every other week
Vitamins
I'll likely tweak a few things here and there to perfect my reggie.

I ordered one of those measuring tee shirts.  I'll be using that to gauge my progress.

That's about it for now.  I'm excited to get this thing started!


----------



## tash85 (Dec 27, 2009)

im in too!

I've flat ironed my hair for the first time in about 6 months and I believe i'm about an inch away from BSL. I don't really have the time or inclination to straighten very often (about twice a year)

i will be:
co-washing twice a week
shampooing once a fortnight
D/Cing with every wash
henna once a fortnight (after wash)
moisturising 1-2 x daily
consistenly taking vitamins
using mn concoction on scalp twice a week (with washes)

buns, twists outs, braid outs!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 28, 2009)

MBL is my goal. Thick MBL is my ultimate goal.
Im in!


----------



## mnemosyne (Dec 28, 2009)

I hope to be full MBL by the end of the year at least with a few trims along the way.


----------



## adf23 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in as well.   I am a few inches past APL now- goal is MBL by Dec 2010!


----------



## queenvdb (Dec 28, 2009)

IM IN!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 28, 2009)

Please add my name to the list.

2010 will be the K.I.S.S. routine for me without a doubt!

I will continue to use Ayureveda....not stopping that.

I will continue to use MT....the stuff is the best!

I will use less heat and I will bun most days. I will rollerset and not flat iron and then moisturize and bun.


----------



## MrsIQ (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a newbie and I want to join.  I'll be PSing almost 100% of the time.  I'm past APL and have layers.  I'd like to reach MBL by Oct.


----------



## exubah (Dec 29, 2009)

to the latest recruits!!  Hope you enjoy this journey with us.


----------



## fitnessmommy (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to join! I think I can make MBL by 12/10 for sure. Maybe even a little bit earlier! I'm currently grazing BSB I think. 

- Continue co-washing daily & airdrying

- NO HEAT

- Deep condition regularly

- Porosity Control 

- Dusting my ends


----------



## lnana04 (Dec 30, 2009)

I want in, is it too late to join?

My regimen:
-Conditioner wash 2wice a week.
-Deep condition weekly
-Wash/Clarify every 2 weeks.
-Protective Style(Twists, buns, etc)
-Dust ends Once a month.

I'd also like a bit of thickness and more moisture, so I'm hoping the conditioner washes help.


----------



## exubah (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome!!! It's not too late to join, in fact one can join at any time before 12/31/10, however I will stop adding names to the list on 1/8/10.


----------



## Scorpimini14720 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just wanted to post my regime and a pic of my starting point. 

I am going to continue co washing (Love It)
I am going to start Mega Tek again
I will continue wearing buns, braids and sew ins
I will start DCing at least every two weeks (I despise the hair dryer!)
I will continue transitioning, I will be 8 months post this Friday!
I will be consistent with my biotin,Omega 3-6-9, MSM, Spirulina & Chlorella, Vitamin C, Primrose and Glutamine
I will be consistent with my water intake and exercise routine
I will really work on my diet and try to ingest more protein

I will MBL by Dec 2010!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 30, 2009)

Guess I'll use this as my starting pic although it is from he end of November:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 30, 2009)

I will use this picture.  It is my last length shot (Oct)






 Right now I am about 1 1/2 inch from BSL, so I'm looking forward to getting to MBL by the end of 2010!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 31, 2009)

Add me! 

I am full BSL with my longest layers peeking below the bottom strap of my bra, but I think it will take a year or so to reach full MBL. I am graduating next August or December so MBL would be a great graduation present! 

My plans:

Relax 5x next year
Touch up highlights 3x
Wash once a week, rollerset
Cowash once a week, wet bun
Seal every other day with shea butter and EVOO
Drink mostly water
Begin juicing
Exercise 4 - 5x week
I noticed a huge growth spurt last year when I was faithfully eating right and exercising, so I hope to replicate those results again - great skin, growth spurts and a tighter figure.

Let's get it ladies!


----------



## taj (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in!!!! I should be full MBL by June 2010. Probably way before that because I'm full BSB now, but I like to allow myself ample time. I'll also have to trim about an inch off. I wish everyone well on reaching MBL!!!!


----------



## chavascandy (Dec 31, 2009)

I am in. Since I've reached full BSL my hair has been growing super slow. Here is what I will do to encourage faster growth:
*deep condition at least 1x a week
*continue to wear protective styles


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Dec 31, 2009)

I want to join! I am only a few inches from the goal but would still like to join for inspriration. I cowash and MT daily as well as use shea butter for moisture. I use Indian oils on the scalp as well. I also take several vitamins for hair growth and health.


----------



## naturalepiphany (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm gonna take a leap and join this is my ultimate goal for 2010... O to reach MBL. So here is my regimen that I am working on still. I'll probably update it at the beginning of the year when I finalize what I'll be doing. Thats also when I will post a starting pic. I'm currently APL with about an inch to BSB/BSL. 

Regimen:
PS - 90-95% of the year 
Baggy ends at least 4 days out of the week
Drink at least half a gallon of water a day
Take Vitamins religiously 
Cowash and DC 1-2 times a week
Clarify once a month
Henna every other month
Protein Treatment with MT every other month(Non Henna Months)

That's all for now, I'm trying to keep it simple.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sorry for not seeing your response earlier. Thank you again for sharing. When I see long-haired ladies, it seems that the one consistent thing they did was to "leave the hair alone" and protect it. I think these are the keys to a successful hair growth and health journey. You are obviously not doing anything wrong; and whatever you're doing is indeed the right thing. Listening to your hair seems to be where it's at. Thanks so much again for the inspiration and Happy New Year!! :blowkiss:



Bene said:


> This is embarrassing, because I don't really have a regimen  Everything I do to my hair is on an "as needed" basis. I wash when my hair starts to feel dirty, I use cheapie shampoo and conditioner (V05), and I damp bun with grapeseed oil. When my hair starts to feel gross, I clarify (with V05). Other than that, I bun maybe 95% of the time, the other 5% is when I wash or comb. Everything I do is low manipulation or benign neglect. I understand that low manipulation doesn't work for everyone. But my hair really likes to be left alone
> 
> I'm a really bad example for hair regimens erplexed The only thing I can tell ladies who are hoping to grow a bit longer is to protect your hair, the longer it is, the older it is, and has been exposed to the elements, heating appliances, rough fabrics, etc. Invest in hair friendly accessories, anything that won't snag or pull.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd like to join! next year i plan to wash and deep condition at least one a week, protective style 100% of the time and leave my hair alone.


----------



## ConvolutedCurly (Dec 31, 2009)

i want to be MBL by the end of the year also.
my lowest layer is APL and i hope it can reach MB by december of next year!!!
my regimen will be very simple.lol.

*EACH* week i plan to:
*prepoo.*(w/steam)
*shampoo.*
*henna.*(1x a month)
*condition.*
*deep condition.*(w/steam)
*style.*
*moisturize every day.*
*length check.*(every 16th)

*wish* me luck!!!
i promise to post pics *d**e**c**e**m**b**e**r* 2010!!!
i wanna look fly for *prom*!!!


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is my starting pic...MBL we WILL meet in 2010!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 31, 2009)

bsl/mbl are the same on me for whatever reason. i believe i will make it by dec 2010 if not before. 

i'll post a pic in a few weeks - camera's on the fritz. 

my plan: 
continue to wash every 7-10 days
deep condition and protein treatments
relax every 8 wks min
monitor ends every 3 months


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't think I've posted a starting pic yet!
Regimen will include lots of buns and updos, DC once a week. Lots of hair vitamins and prayer!


----------



## Kurli-Q (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in!!

I'll flat iron for length check either this week or next week and update my fotki at least once per month.

wash weekly
henna monthly


won't hold myself to much else.  Have been feeling really bummy towards my hair.


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm going to be very ambitious and join the challenge. I will like to make MBL by the end of this year.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 1, 2010)

longhairdreamzz said:


> I'm joining this challenge. I'll probaby reach by September 2010.  I need 3-4 inches more.



I LOVE UR AVI!!!

I hope to be full mbl by September as well!!

My regi consists of first washing, protien treatment, deep condition, apply leave in, detangle, and either rollerset or twist.
I do this every 7-10 days in the colder months, and one or twice a week in the summer (minus the protien and detangling) 
Mostly rollersetting in the winter and twisting in the summer.

I trim (1/2 an inch or less) every 3-4 months
Search and destroy once a week. 

When I rollerset my hair, I lightly flatiron my hair and do lots of updos and braidouts.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 1, 2010)

Hrrm. 

I'm considering being super optimistic and joining this challenge, too. My longest layer is APL, and I've got a short torso, so MBL is just a hop and a skip from BSL on me. 

 

This is my starting pic - took this last night.


----------



## lalla (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, 
Here is my starting pic: 
Edited because the picture is too small.


----------



## lalla (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## FNP-2009 (Jan 2, 2010)

Count me in! Just cut 2 inches last month, so I'm EAGER for some length.
My plan:
increase protein intake
daily MVI
workout 3-5 times/week to increase circulation
condition/ condition/ condition
Trim/dust every 6 weeks (since I refuse to stop dying. I'm an addict!)
Hopefully be there by September!


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd like to join!! I just cut from a little past APL to a little below SL (it was a much needed trim) The below pic was actually taken in July but I'm about the same length that I am again. Right now with pregnancy my hair is crazy dry and breaking so I haven't been doing much of anything with it.  I will have to come back later after I deliver and update my reggie but below is what I'm doing now:

Wash weekly (ORS aloe poo and Nexxus condish)
moisturize with either silk elements leave in hair creme or blue magic coconut oil grease( not on the scalp)
Bun daily (at night I braid it)

I have noticed that by blowdrying it one a week on medium heat its breaking less and I've never had breakage or growth problems using grease. As the weather gets warmer I will be switching back to my usual products


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok so I did a post with pictures and everyone said I'm MBL soo I will be leaving this challenge  to move onto the WL challenge!!

Thanks ladies....

May 2009 -









1/1/10-


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 3, 2010)

So here's my starting pic






My reggie: Week 1: Moisturize with Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream, seal with either almond or coconut oil. On saturday of week one, wash using protein or moisture regimen. Week 2: Bun under half wig while moisturizing and sealing until Thursday of week 2. On Thursday, see stylist. Thursday- Wednesday of week 3 wrap nightly. Thursday-Sat of week 3 moisturize and seal then wash on sat thus starting the month all over again.

Im thinking about incorporating 1 to 2 new conditioners in the mix and maybe one other shampoo. Everything else stays the same.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 3, 2010)

I made mbl in December, but was annoyed with my layers.  I had my boyfriend my hair fairly even across the bottom.  The longest section cut was around 3".  Now my hair is just above my bra strap. I consider MBL to be half way between the top of my bra and my waist.  That distance is 6", so half of it is 3".  So I need to retain a little over 3" to meet this challenge.   

Okay, this is my starting length picture for Jan. 2010:


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 3, 2010)

Please count me in. Just made APL and gonna reach for MBL by Dec 31st, 2010

starting pic in siggy.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 3, 2010)

Just checking in! I thought MBL was a stretch because when I joined I was barely APL, but since then I've blowdried and flat-ironed and when I did a length check I was definitely APL. So.. since I've joined the LHCF bootcamp, I don't plan on length checking until the end of March. I think I could possibly achieve MBL if I stick to working out daily and taking my vitamins. Also I've added a 10 min scalp massage and at least 30 mins of heat to my Prepoo routine and I've also added a midweek dry DC with Vatika Frosting and EQP Mango Buttter mixed and my heatcap. I think these things will keep my hair moisturized and strong while I work internally to make it to MBL.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in!! My longest layer is BSL and I'm looking forward to full MBL by the end of 2010.  

Regimen: still a work in progress, but as of this year it will be KeraCare shampoo and dc (protein: ORS; moisture: KeraCare Humecto/Nexxus Humectant) 1x week, cowash 2x week if need be, moisturize ends daily with roots of nature shea butter and green tea moisturizer and olive oil, prepoo with olive oil and coconut oil. Hot oil treatment when needed.
Protective/low maintenance styles: rollersets, flexirod sets, braidouts, twistouts, buns.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going to withdraw from this challenge since you all said I was already MBL. I won't be joining the waistlength challenge though... I'm too nervous. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## *Michelle* (Jan 3, 2010)

cch24 said:


> I'm going to withdraw from this challenge since you all said I was already MBL. I won't be joining the waistlength challenge though... I'm too nervous. Good luck to everyone!



Congrats!!  Join...no need to be nervous many of us have had setbacks. We just learn from them! YOU CAN DO IT!!

Well I'm in, I cut two inches today, tapered my chin length bangs down to my length so now that "gap" is gone (thank goodness it was hard for me not to cut my bangs back again!) and I actually really like it! Now my hair is hitting the middle of my brastrap. 

Pix next weekend. (I didn't take, after, pix for some bizarre reason...lol)


----------



## exubah (Jan 3, 2010)

Awwwwwwww I'm gonna miss you both SimplyBlessed and cch24....just when we were beginning to get acquainted.  Congratulations to you both on achieving the MBL milestone and wishing you both the best on your journey to WL!!!


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 4, 2010)

I added a starting pic...Let's Grow ladies!!!!!


----------



## exubah (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm so excited to get growing this year while trying to Keep It Simple.  I have been real sick over the holidays and real lazy the start of this year so I have not really combed my hair in about 3 days.  I have not however been too lazy to forget about moisturizing and sealing...........I've totally been on top of that!!!

I've already given my Senior Project Manager a head's up on me wanting his family to bring over some Emu Oil when they visit the Bahamas in March............can't wait, I've read so many good things about it!

Anyway ladies this journey together officially started on 1/1/10, wishing you all the best for HHG!!!


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 5, 2010)

I forgot I joined this one.  I don't even know if I'm APL yet.

I'll post a starting pic after my salon visit in 2 weeks and I'll just take it from there.


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 5, 2010)

exubah said:


> I'm so excited to get growing this year while trying to Keep It Simple. I have been real sick over the holidays and real lazy the start of this year so I have not really combed my hair in about 3 days. I have not however been too lazy to forget about moisturizing and sealing...........I've totally been on top of that!!!
> 
> I've already given my Senior Project Manager a head's up on me wanting his family to bring over some Emu Oil when they visit the Bahamas in March............can't wait, I've read so many good things about it!
> 
> Anyway ladies this journey together officially started on 1/1/10, wishing you all the best for HHG!!!


 

Feel better Hun!  And good for you staying on top of your moisturizing games even though you were sick!  

On another note, my starting pic kind of sucks so I'll post another one when I do my relaxer in about a week.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just checking in ladies. I am staying on my regimen of alternating Moisturizing DC's and Protein DC's and protective styling. I did a cholesterol treatment on Sunday.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm checking in too!

Did a nice DC with WheatGerm conditioner and EVOO.  Did a rollerset and did not flatiron.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jan 5, 2010)

So just checking in to say that my reggie changed already. I was washing the dishes and it just came to me that I didn't start having problems with my hair until I switched conditioners from Mane n'tail to Nexxus. I thought that with winter finally hitting VA full force I needed a thicker conditioner/leave in esp since my hair's been drier and more fragile than usual due to pregnancy. So I go to the store then get home pour half a cup of oil in to the MNT and jump in the shower. I clarified to get rid of the other conditioner's gunk and conditioned and my hair feels 10x better and was so much easier to comb through. I had barely any breakage (which is saying a lot compared to the last few weeks). So all that to say this: my revised reggie is below

Shampoo with ORS Aloe and Condition with MNT/oil mix weekly
Cowash 1-3 times a week (until it warms up again then I'll be going back to daily cowashes) 
coat ends in Blue Magic coconut oil (grease) nightly

At least 5 days a week I will be in a bun (for work) and at night hair will be braided.
I will try to do progress pics every 4-6 weeks.
(my starting pic is in my original post on pg 23)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in, cowashing tomorrow. wearing my hair in a natural braid wet bun,lol...Adding excercising into the mix 5days a week.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 5, 2010)

Count me in!!! I was in the BSL challenge but did a length check and am already at BSL! I'm on my cell right now but I will get back on later to post my plan.


----------



## Wynndie (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi ladies I'm in! I think I'm grazing mbl but my ends need a trim badly! Abt  2 1/2 inches. So, hopefully by the end the of this year I will be full mbl with thick healthy ends! My regime will be keeping it simple. Moisture, Moisture, Moisture! 10 week strech at least and finally protective styling. The protective styling is a new step for me. 

Thanks


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in!

Currently APL with chewed up ends. 
Plan to dust/trim and do a whole lot of weaving (full) for the year. Also transitioning- my hair seems to like being natural best...
Hoping to be full MBL by end of year (after hitting BSL by summer)!


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 6, 2010)

i dont know if im going to make it, im in the bsl challenge and hoping for june on that one, so mbl probably wont be till dec 2010 for me. But put me in please! lol, and ill hope for the best.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mwedzi, I absolutely LOVE the thickness of your hair!...and that beatiful braid!   How did you do that?



mwedzi said:


> I made mbl in December, but was annoyed with my layers. I had my boyfriend my hair fairly even across the bottom. The longest section cut was around 3". Now my hair is just above my bra strap. I consider MBL to be half way between the top of my bra and my waist. That distance is 6", so half of it is 3". So I need to retain a little over 3" to meet this challenge.
> 
> Okay, this is my starting length picture for Jan. 2010:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2010)

I had to do a double take at your avi!  Has anyone ever told you that you have a strong resemblance to Raven Simone?  Beautiful hair by the way...



ConvolutedCurly said:


> i want to be MBL by the end of the year also.
> my lowest layer is APL and i hope it can reach MB by december of next year!!!
> my regimen will be very simple.lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 6, 2010)

Just checking in:
I deep conditioned (protein+moisture) on saturday and did a felxi rod set.
Yesterday I tried Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture shampoo and conditioner and it was AMAZING! My hair actually felt like silk! This is my first time using this brand or any other organic brand. It's definately gonna become my staple if the results continue. I half airdrying half bonnet drying my hair in 4 flexible rods.
Today I'm wearing a sock bun and I'm sooooo proud of myself! lol I can feel healthier ends on the way!! 

I plan on doing a protein deep condition with Giovanni protein infusion this weekend.  I will use deeper moisture conditioner afterward.  then more bunning


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 6, 2010)

This is my starting point..don't mind the measuring tape that was for another thread. I would say I have about 3 inches to go til mid back. I do plan on cutting my hair at the end of this month so I will just say 4 inches.


----------



## growinstrong (Jan 6, 2010)

I want to join .  I'll be posting a starting pic this Friday after I've washed my hair.


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 6, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I agree with you, Kellum. I'm BSB right now & I'm still about an inch to an inch and a half away from BSL.
> 
> 
> I've learned the same about my hair. My hair really thrives when I just leave it alone!
> ...


 

Nakia, I like how you put it.  BSL for me is actually mbl, that's why I chose to say I am bsb.  Once I am officially past my bra strap I too will officially claim mbl.


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 6, 2010)

what's BSB? 
for hair board sake (since most people put mbl after bsl) i just use the length between bsl and waist to represent mbl. since my midback is actually bsl as well.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 6, 2010)

*Count me in on this! I'm aiming for MBL by December 2010, after reaching BSL by June 2010. I'm currently just past APL*


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2010)

Checking in.  Relatively new on the boards and have been spending LOTS of time trying to understand all the terms, techniques and such.  Finally ended up going to Youtube to see what some of the stuff is all about.  Adding cowashing and prepoo'g to my regimine.  Also ordered the odorless version of MTG last night.  Who knew there was so much to learn about growing hair. I always thought it was as simple as letting the hair rest from heat.  Ah well.  Live and learn. And learning, I am!  Cool!


----------



## exubah (Jan 6, 2010)

:welcome3:


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi just posting my starting picture - see thumbnail



I will be: 
DCing once a week
Wearing wigs and cornrows for PS
Baby my ends
Dusting my ends
Staying away from direct heat


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 6, 2010)

I may be the only transitioner in here. But I just stopped in to say that I have got to get a hold on my breakage.  I thought I was doing pretty well but I think I just wasn't seeing it as I have been going to the salon and having a blow out.  I changed my drying routine this week and I hope this works.  (crosses fingers)  I will be MBL this year!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 7, 2010)

Kiffany said:


> I may be the only transitioner in here. But I just stopped in to say that I have got to get a hold on my breakage. I thought I was doing pretty well but I think I just wasn't seeing it as I have been going to the salon and having a blow out. I changed my drying routine this week and I hope this works. (crosses fingers) I will be MBL this year!


 
you're not alone. also transitioning. 21 months post. hoping for MBL by the end of the year, and all natural!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't use heat at all this year not even for length checks. When I make MBL at the end of the year, I'm going to treat myself, ohhh yea,lol.


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm super duper late, but I'm in!! I am brushing BSL, and I think with more TLC I can meet the goal by December, or at least be very close! I plan on deep conditioning weekly, moisturizing and sealing daily, and doing protective styles (I'm a weave addict) by doing full sew ins!! I look forward to our growth ladies!!


----------



## mnemosyne (Jan 7, 2010)

starting point:


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 7, 2010)

Currently in search of a regimen. I'm a few days shy of 26 weeks post. I BKT'd a few weeks ago (well a little over half my head) as I ran out of treatment. Anyway..plan on BKT'g my nape this weekend. Depending on how the nape comes out, I will braid out and PS for the remainder of the year or possibly get my hair braided in February. Decisions...decisions....


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 7, 2010)

Checking in: I've decided I need to add in more frequent co-washes to my regimen again. 
I'm currently bunning as a protective style and baggying daily (for a few hours -overnight is NOT for me -lol!) 
Wish me luck and keep growing, ladies!
Oh, and no heat this yr!


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 8, 2010)

OK I'm posting again because my previous Piki strips were removed because of the size. So now it's smaller and back as my signature....


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 9, 2010)

silvergirl said:


> what's BSB?
> for hair board sake (since most people put mbl after bsl) i just use the length between bsl and waist to represent mbl. since my midback is actually bsl as well.


 
BSB=Bottom Shoulder Blade



Kiffany said:


> I may be the only transitioner in here. But I just stopped in to say that I have got to get a hold on my breakage. I thought I was doing pretty well but I think I just wasn't seeing it as I have been going to the salon and having a blow out. I changed my drying routine this week and I hope this works. (crosses fingers) I will be MBL this year!


 
7 months post - I'm transitioning, too. (I think.)



mnemosyne said:


> starting point:


 
Okay, is it just me or does this look like MBL?


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 9, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> BSB=Bottom Shoulder Blade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks MBL to me too...especially if I am BSL @ 5'4.She is most def past BSB which is technically BSL...


----------



## LoneStarGirl (Jan 9, 2010)

I already joined. 

Until I figure out how to put pics in my siggy, my starting pic is in my profile. I straightened my hair somewhat, but with the rain, it started to thicken up a bit and tried to revert (I wrapped at night and covered w/a silk scarf). I'm a little below APL, with the middle at the top of the bra (depending on which one, lol). 
I'm transitioning, but with the trims I did in the beginning of 09, I'd say some of my hair is more natural or half and half.

I will shampoo and DC 1x/week; clarify 1x/month; co-wash 1-2x/week; and wear protective styles 95% of the time. My problem is mainly keeping my hair moisturized daily, which I will work on.

Hopefully, I will reach MBL by Dec 10. Once there, I will begin to trim the remaining relaxed ends to maintain the length.


----------



## exubah (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in:

Last night I....

1) Pre-poo'd with Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Treatment
2) Poo'd (was due) with Aveda DR
3) DC w/o heat with Aveda DR Treatment
4) Co-washed Aussie Moist
5) Rusk Smoother Leave-in with a little John Frieda Frizz Ease Serum
6) Air dried in a plaited ponytail
7) Applied JBCO to roots and NTM Silk Touch Leave-In after 80% dried and bunned.

and tha-atha-atha- a that's all FOLKS!!!....at least for this weekend


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 9, 2010)

Having a mini breakage problems, I think it is the dry/cold wether we are having here.  Need to seal more.  I hope it gets better with this next wash and DC. Had the same problems last year though not even close to as severe.  Hmmmmm.  Laying off the flat iron and just going to blow dry.


----------



## lalla (Jan 9, 2010)

Update: 
I know I said I wouldn't cut my hair again this year but I'm getting split ends. I guess using ordinary scissors was really a bad idea. I'm gonna do S&Ds for no, because I have seen split ends travel up the strands and I don't want to lose length. I have bought professionnal scissors.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 9, 2010)

my my my...bump lol.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Exubah,
 How do you like the Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Treatment, is it very moisturizing, also how long have you been using it and on a scale of 1-5 what would you rate it, sorry for the questions but I've been wanting to try it for some time. TIA


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay this is a little bit OT but I had to share it with someone that would understand. I had my first really vivid hair dream. It was so real I had to wake up & check my hair. LOL 

I dreamed that my hair went from the length it is now to WL in a few months just from wearing cornrows & not taking them down. When I did take them down I went & got my hair flat ironed & was shocked at how long it had gotten. Stretched, some of the strands were touching my butt. 

My hair was sooo soft to the touch. I was trying to encourage other women at the beauty parlor - telling them all they had to do was cornrow their hair up & leave it alone.
Maybe the dream was just confirmation that I'm doing the right thing with my hair now.

If my dream was any indication of what's to come, I sure can't wait!


----------



## exubah (Jan 10, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Hi Exubah,
> How do you like the Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Treatment, is it very moisturizing, also how long have you been using it and on a scale of 1-5 what would you rate it, sorry for the questions but I've been wanting to try it for some time. TIA


 
Sorry I'm just now getting to this but for some reason I overlooked this post.  I absolutely love Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Treatment and would give it a 5.5/5.  I have been using it off and on for several years now (off when I was unable to locate it).  In fact one of my aunts have fallen in love with it after I got her one a few years ago.....she claims that it has helped tremendously with her shedding, I agree.

It does not have much slip in my opinion and I find you have to rub it very well between your hands to be able to apply to wet hair.  However, I find that it does soften my NG and helps with detangling.  It's a staple in my book!! 

I'm just happy that I found out about a couple of years ago that Whole Foods carry it (I hated ordering it online) because all the other spots I use to get it in South Florida have stopped carrying it.


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 10, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Okay this is a little bit OT but I had to share it with someone that would understand. I had my first really vivid hair dream. It was so real I had to wake up & check my hair. LOL
> 
> I dreamed that my hair went from the length it is now to WL in a few months just from wearing cornrows & not taking them down. When I did take them down I went & got my hair flat ironed & was shocked at how long it had gotten. Stretched, some of the strands were touching my butt.
> 
> ...



I had a similar dream when I started my hair journey!
My hair went from shoulder length to APL in my dream and I was just casually showing one of my friends (non-Black friend)!
Then she went "wow" your hair has grown!
I was so pleased with that dream. If she could see me now with BSL hair!
Nevermind. i'll wait till WL! He he!


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in: 
I tried co-washing a bit more.....not for me in the winter!
Instead I shall stick to tea rinses a few times a week and DCing followed by a clarifying co-wash (with baking soda mixed in - did I mention I got more baking soda today? yay!)
I also decided to continue this stretch for 2 years minimum........
Yes, I'm transitioning....  all that Youtube stalking of Naturals and the lovely ladies on here have got me thinking, I WOULD like to see my thicker natural curls (or kinks)!
I've been relaxed since 6 years old (yes, 6 years old erplexed) and I would like to see what God put on my head. Furthermore, i saw a Fotki that clinched it for me: 
http://members.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/about/
She transitioned for 2 yrs and 3.5 months to get her hair to the length she wanted before chopping. That's what I plan to do, by God's grace. 
I've learnt through stretching up to 6 months at a time, to look after the demarcation line so that should help ALOT!
Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Wynndie (Jan 10, 2010)

Hellooo, checking in. I have been wearing protective styles for the past two days. I can honestly say I see a difference with my ends. I basically moisturized, sealed, and did the protective style. My ends are a lot smoother and nt as bad as I initially thought. I have a hair appointment tues. I will update on how it goes.


----------



## mnemosyne (Jan 10, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> BSB=Bottom Shoulder Blade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iono really. It's -just- below my bra strap even after the trim and I figure wl and mbl are just about close on my short torso'd self. 

I certainly don't feel like I have all that much hair so I'm gonna run with it's still at bsl. lol


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Exubah, for the review...I'm going to pick it up probably this weekend. I googled reviews on it last night and they were favorable to the product...and your review is icing on the cake.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 10, 2010)

It's my wash night and I'm feeling pretty lazy, been in the streets all day and now I'm tired...I'm about to go apply JBCO to my hair so I can sit under the dryer, and get it over with.


----------



## Kellum (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in: I'm doing yarn braids in my hair. I started Thursday evening and I'm still not finished. I plan on keeping them in for about 2 1/2 to 3 months and just redo the edges. I'm gonna moisturize daily, and wash weekly, and dc.


----------



## LaLaa (Jan 10, 2010)

I want to join this. Im trying to reach MBL by Dec. I just relaxed my hair and will try to stretch for the rest of the year.

*I will DC weekly rotating with protein and moisture.
Protective styling after next week.
wash weekly
moisturize daily with Wave nouveau finishing lotion sealing with evoo

Thats about it*


----------



## exubah (Jan 12, 2010)

Just bumping this up a little......

There are a couple of other challenges I joined this year and the one's I'm really excited about that I think will help me with this challenge are the Castor Oil and Bootcamp (1 session) challenges.

Anyone else been scoping out/ joining other 2010 challenges that will hopefully get them to MBL or beyond this year???

Oh yeah, and btw  j/k I did say you do not have to post pics


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 12, 2010)

Bootcamp, Winter Bun, Castor Oil and the Water Challenge I believe. And I'm hoping the challenge New Year New Me benefits my hair too.


----------



## TressObsessed (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes 2010 Bootcamp, winter bun, dc, etc.may have missed naming a couple but most are in sigggy.  Whatever I think will help.


----------



## Kellum (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm hiding my hair with yarn braids. It took forever to do, but was worth it. Hopefully this will help me to retain every drop of growth that I get. 
http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2010/protective-and-low-/yarn-braidsgenie-locs/


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 12, 2010)

This is also my favorite challenge. I'm really going to put eveything I have into making this goal. I joined the bootcamp challenge and the vitamin challenge. If I make myself keep up with my workouts, 5 a week, and stay at the 2Ls I should make it. I'm just paranoid about setbacks. I'm about to go broke so I can by my hairveda conditioners.


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm in the Super Healthy Ends challenge and the 4-month Ayurveda challenge. Which reminds me, I need to go throw some hair butter on my ends and do a tea rinse


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say how many challenges I'm in:
*MBL 
*Bootcamp - all 4 sessions
*Braid 01/10-01/11
*Transitioning w/o BC-ing 
*JBCO 02/10-05/10

Well the JBCO challenge hasn't started yet, but so far I've been doing all of these on my own since the beginning of November when I began cornrowing under a wig. If I stay focused I should come out successful with them all. 

This is my favorite challenge, too, because it's about setting/meeting a goal as well as cheering on other ladies that are doing the same thing.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am determined to meet MBL this year, I've told myself that whatever it takes I'm willing to do. Challenges I've joined are::

*Water
*Braids
*Didn't join the JBCO, but I've been giving myself a hot oil treatment 2x a week with it, since the beginning of this year, I am going to continue with this until the end of the year.
*Didn't join the DC challenge either, but I've been doing it 2x a wk as well and will continue this for the rest of the year.
*Taking Chlorella and exercising 5x a week, and juicing green everymorning.

** Only 1 heat pass this year**


----------



## cutenss (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm in the Castor Oil, Bootcamp, Rollersetting, and the DC challenge.  I take my vitamins everyday, so I didn't join that one.  I actually use JBCO mixture 2-3x a week, but joined anyway.  The challenge that I should NOT have joined was the Rollersetting challenge.  I am not good at rollersetting.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2010)

I washed this past Saturday and deep conditioned, I think my hair doesn't need as much deep conditioning time using my sulfate free shampoo's so I will reduce it to 1 hour instead of 2.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 13, 2010)

i'm hiding my hair with sew-ins. Moisturizing three times a week. Trimming every six months. Working out four times a week and drinking lots of water. Let's see how that works.


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> i'm hiding my hair with sew-ins. Moisturizing three times a week. Trimming every six months. Working out four times a week and drinking lots of water. Let's see how that works.


 Sounds like K.I.S.S...Works for me!


----------



## Kellum (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm hiding my hair for the next 2 to 3 months with yarn braids that I did. It took me forever to do them, but I am glad that I did. 

Here's my regimen while in braids:

Moisturize daily to twice a day. I have been using V05 moisture milks with water in a spray bottle. So far so good; I used this before when wearing half wigs.
Spray with Chi Keratin Mist twice a week.
Spritz with Ayurveda tea daily to every other day.
Wash weekly to every 10 days and deep condition over night.
Redo the edges every 3 weeks to monthly.
Sleep in a satin cap.
http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2010/protective-and-low-/yarn-braidsgenie-locs/


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jan 13, 2010)

Update: I trimmed my hair a week ago, but I dropped my phone in the toilet, so I lost all my pics.  Over the weekend I washed, deep conditioned, and twisted my hair.  I will try to post my length check today.

My Regimen:
Wash once a week with MOP C-Hydration, DC with MOP Extreme Moisture, Lekair Cholesterol, Aphogee 2 minute, Cantu LI and Castor oil/Shea butter. Moisturize with water and baggie at night.

Supplements:
Chlorella, Spurilina, MSM, Acidophilus, Flax Seed oil.  I would like to add Vitamin D and Maca Root.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 13, 2010)

going to have to lay off the heat.  It has been too cold to air dry and I have enjoyed only washing once a week but the straighten process is not good for my ends.  I wish I could rollerset but in the past this has lead to more breakage than blow drying.  Any thought roller setting gurus out there?


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 13, 2010)

I dusted throughout my layers today. One piece I cut off way too much hair, probably an inch or so. But since its not in the length, I guess it doesn't matter. I shouldn't dust when I'm sleepy.

Anywho, I'm APL now and I don't know if its because I rollerset, or if its because I'm almost 6' tall but it just seems like APL really means SL. I can't functionally see the difference between the 2 lengths. In order to realistically measure achieve my goal of MBL I'm aiming for BSB by the end of the first quarter than BSL by the end of the 2nd. I can't wait to get to BSL maybe then I'll be able to feel like I have long hair. At MBL I'm gonna get a cute haircut, reshape my layers and maybe color, I'm gonna rock the mess outta my MBL hair while I maintain.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 13, 2010)

Was super duper lazy last night and went to bed without doing my nighttime hair routine. Definitely saw the differnce this morning About to cowash with Herbal Essence Hello Hydration, do my very first hot oil treatment , then do two braids to airdry overnight. I'm in the bun challenge so in the morning it'll be styled in a bun. 

Debating whether or not I should get my hair straightened so that I can get my ends trimmed if they need it so that I can see what I'm really working with. Hmmmm.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Zartavia I started doing hot oil treatments the beginning of this year and I love it. It is changing the condition of my scalp, which use to feel extremely dry.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 14, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Zartavia I started doing hot oil treatments the beginning of this year and I love it. It is changing the condition of my scalp, which use to feel extremely dry.



I really liked it! So did my hair apparantly. I think I worked too slow though because the oil started to cool down by the time I got to the right side of my head.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 16, 2010)

Sunday I washed w sulfate free shampoo, DC over night w matrix biolage ultra moisturizing balm. Paul Mitchell the conditioner, Redken anti snap, HE none of your frizzness, and a little biosilk all mixed together in my hand as a leave in. Sealed with coconut oil.

      Today I co washed w/ HE LTR and DC for an hour w/ no heat w/ Matrix Biolage, applied my leave ins:redken anti snap, frizz creme, Paul Mitchell the conditiner and biosilk. Now I'm waiting for it to air dry and rub some Jane Carter Nourish & Shine all over.


----------



## exubah (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, this morning I applied AOGBP to dry hair covered with plastic shower cap and tied on my scarf that has a plastic insert.  After 30 mins I rinsed and co-washed with Aussie Moist and Roux Porosity Control.  Detangled after applying my Rusk Smoother Leave-in and a little John Frieda Frizz Ease serum.  Air dried in a single plaited ponytail.  At 80% dry I applied JBCO to my roots and a little NTM Silk Touch to the length.....whew....done!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 16, 2010)

exubah said:


> Just bumping this up a little......
> 
> There are a couple of other challenges I joined this year and the one's I'm really excited about that I think will help me with this challenge are the Castor Oil and Bootcamp (1 session) challenges.
> 
> ...



In addition to the Castor Oil challenge I'm in several of these:

1. Extra Virgin Coconut Oil challenge. (I use Nutiva Coconut Oil)
2. No Heat challenge is key
3. Water and Exercise challenge
4. Protein challenge. (I do a light to medium protein every week)
5. Protective styles.
6. No and Low Manipulation
7. Rollersetting


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 16, 2010)

nothing special. rocking a curly ponytail today. but i keep length checking like daily. lol


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 16, 2010)

hi ladies,

i'm still in this challenge despite getting box braids today. i guess that's part of my plan to reach MBL! i'm currently 13 weeks post relaxer and i will wear these braids for 7-8 weeks. that will put me at 21 weeks post relaxer when i take them out. after that, i'll most likely get a touch up and a MINIMAL trim. 

then i'll continue roller setting with no direct heat and DCing until June, when i get braids again.

here is a pic of my hair as of yesterday. lightly blow dried in under 15 minutes in preparation for braiding...


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 16, 2010)

*I got my Mega-Tek yesterday!  MBL in December...here I come!*


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 16, 2010)

I did a co-wash last night and put my hair in Big plaits-because the newgrowth is hard to manage!Used a leave-in and castor oil,Air dry over night with my satin cap and wore my half wig today! I plan to do this for the next 12 weeks!
Took 1000 mg MSM 3 times a day as usual and 1 Vitamin c!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 17, 2010)

I was so mad at my hair, I about cut it off   It felt oily, but the ends felt dry/crispy, IDK.  Anywho, I washed/clarified with ORS Aloe Shampoo, Used the last of my YTC as a conditioner.  Then added ORS Olive Oil moisturizer, placed in a braided ponytail for work.  It feels better.  I will be glad when SalonsRUs get more streamers.  The winter air is killin' my tresses.  OK ffrant: over.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 17, 2010)

Going to wash and DC overnight tonight. Tomorrow I won't do anything special. Just apply a leave in then either bun or plait two braids depending on if I go anywhere.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 17, 2010)

cutenss said:


> I was so mad at my hair, I about cut it off  It felt oily, but the ends felt dry/crispy, IDK. Anywho, I washed/clarified with ORS Aloe Shampoo, Used the last of my YTC as a conditioner. Then added ORS Olive Oil moisturizer, placed in a braided ponytail for work. It feels better. I will be glad when SalonsRUs get more streamers. The winter air is killin' my tresses. OK ffrant: over.


 
Cutenss, I had to read your post 2x, I thought you said that you cut off your hair. I was like WTH!!! Girl don't you go cutting your hair off out of frustration .


----------



## exubah (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay so I got a really bad itch a few minutes ago to nudge myself along in getting rid of my "W"................I trimmed/cut about 1.25" off of the left and right side of my hair.  It didn't get rid of the "W" but it is not as pronounced.  I will not be posting a pic until after my relaxer in a few weeks/ maybe a month .

Now that I've scratched that itch  I will be hiding the scissors until December.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 17, 2010)

Just checking in: I've been cowashing every other day (or every 2 days....its soooooo cold out!) and airdrying in braids or plaits.  I've been wearing daily sock buns (braid out buns, smooth buns, etc).  Yesterday I used AOGPB conditioner on dry hair for about 30min, then used paul mitchell shampoo two to clarify.  I then used giovanni deeper moisture and used a mix of EVOO and giovanni direct leave-in and put my hair in 5 plaits to airdry.  My new growth is really lookin good.  I'll be 8 weeks post relaxer this tuesday.  I don't plan on getting a relaxer till march, so this regimen is helping me keep my NG tamed and moisturized.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 18, 2010)

I washed with Hair One yesterday. I parted in four and applied Silk Elements Mega Moisturizing Treatment. I left that on for four hours. No heat. Then jumped back in the shower and rinsed. I then let it dry and added HE LTR and sealed with coconut oil. I am stretching for another four months. Will the end of April come on. LOL.


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 18, 2010)

I co-washed yesterday and sealed with Vatika Oil. I let my hair air-dry (80%) and then bunned. I'm going to do an overnight baggy and then rinse and bun in the morning.


----------



## Kellum (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in: Still rocking my yarn braids. I washed and dc'd them last night an almost ended up with a neck injury. These things get really heavy when wet. When they finally dry I will go back to spritzing daily with my mixture of water and V05.


----------



## pri (Jan 20, 2010)

checking in: i dc on dry hair yesterday and was going to shampoo and condition after but my hair/scalp felt so great that I just rinsed out the dc (baba de caracol) and use g-direct & air dried. not like my normal routine of just shampoo & dc/roller set but it was good.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I made a snap decision to stretch until the first week of my birthday month - May. Best month of the year. 

Anywhoo , my last relaxer was Dec 5. My life has been so stressful that I stopped with the megastretching, relaxing no more than every 3 months. So this will be my first 5 month stretch in a while. But in order to have freshly relaxed hair for my birthday I'd have to relax at 2.5 months twice. That's too soon for me. 

Sooooo, I'm going to do somewhat of a HYH challenge, but not too strict. I am 6.5 weeks post now, so for the next 4 - 5 weeks I'll rollerset tightly or wet bun. After month 3 or 4, I may get some cornrows put in. If the ng gets thick I may straighten towards the end of my stretch.

I hope that I can make MBL after the end of this stretch. I'm excited! 

Oh, I have also been working out about 4 - 5x a week, drinking water, milk and 100% juice and making fruit smoothies. Plus I have only eaten out a few times this month, I've increased my veggies and I'm eating little to no sweets. This is primarily for my health and skin, but I look forward to the results for my hair growth as well!

Let's get it ladies! I hope to see us all at the MBL finish line!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just finished doing a homemade steam treatment letting my hair cool off some before I head into the shower to rinse out.


----------



## grow (Jan 21, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Just finished doing a homemade steam treatment letting my hair cool off some before I had in the shower to rinse out.


 
could you please explain more about the homemade steam treatment?

like, did you do it yourself (if so, please say how cuz i'd like to try it...can't find a steamer over here...) and which products did you put on before the steam?

thanks!


----------



## grow (Jan 21, 2010)

i see alot of ladies use conditioner on dry hair.

why is this?

i thought conditioner only went on wet hair because then the hair shaft is open to absorb the elements of the conditioner....?

can anybody explain the difference?

thanks!


----------



## lalla (Jan 21, 2010)

Most light conditioners have the same ingredients a leave in or moisturizer would have. 
I think xonditioners work on dry hair like moisturizers.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 21, 2010)

grow said:


> could you please explain more about the homemade steam treatment?
> 
> like, did you do it yourself (if so, please say how cuz i'd like to try it...can't find a steamer over here...) and which products did you put on before the steam?
> 
> thanks!


 
This is how I do it:
I applied JBCO on to dry hair and scalp, put a plastic cap on and sat under the dryer for 10mins. After the 10mins under dyer I didn't rinse the oil out, I boiled a pot of water *(you can wet the turbie and place in mircowave but I don't use/own a microwave*), placed my turbie towel in it for 30sec just to get the towel completely wet, applied Elasta QP Intense *(you can use dc of your choice). *With gloves and a wooden spoon I squeezed the excess water out of the towel, wrapped the towel around my head, covered my head with a plastic cap and sat under the dryer for 20min. Let it cool and hopped in shower, I *LOVED* how my hair felt afterward it was really soft and smooth.

You can skip the oil process. I do it as a hot oil treament. If you have an further questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 21, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> This is how I do it:
> I applied JBCO on to dry hair and scalp, put a plastic cap on and sat under the dryer for 10mins. After the 10mins under dyer I didn't rinse the oil out, I boiled a pot of water *(you can wet the turbie and place in mircowave but I don't use/own a microwave*), placed my turbie towel in it for 30sec just to get the towel completely wet, applied Elasta QP Intense *(you can use dc of your choice). *With gloves and a wooden spoon I squeezed the excess water out of the towel, wrapped the towel around my head, covered my head with a plastic cap and sat under the dryer for 20min. Let it cool and hopped in shower, I *LOVED* how my hair felt afterward it was really soft and smooth.
> 
> You can skip the oil process. I do it as a hot oil treament. If you have an further questions feel free to PM me.


 

Oooh good idea!  I have been neglecting my turbie towel for months. It's time for us to become reacquainted!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in.  I'm currently at APL.  Hope to be close to MBL by Dec (or close to it).


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 22, 2010)

i bought a new conditioner/DC today. Its called Biotin Conditioner (can't remember the brand). I picked it up and GNC. the ingredients sound really good, and biotin is actually listed right after water as an ingredient. i also went to CVS and got some ORS replenishing packs and this very cool looking tourmaline-ceramic-ionic round boar bristle brush since I am wearing my hair straight for the winter. I am gonna mix the conditioner with the ors and coconut oil for DCing. Oh I also got ORS creamy aloe shampoo to clarfy with. yeah I got excited in CVS a little lol. I'll let you know how it all works next thursday when I wash, DC, and restraighten


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2010)

This week I washed with my Hair one Jojoba. I then conditioned with Aussie 3 minute Miracle. I applied Redken antisnap (trying to use it up) and then APhogee Keratin, afterwards I put a smidge of coconut oil in my palms rubbed my head got under the dryer for 15 minutes and braided it up under a wig cap and put my wig on! Ahhh I defeated the heat this week!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just checking in!  I've been rocking twists for the past three weeks.  I just did another installment on Thursday night.  So far so good.  Although, I'm noticing that my ends tend to get tangled and knotty on occasion.

I need to try and remember to put oil on them before bed time.  Aside from that, it's all good!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 23, 2010)

checking in... i've been wearing my braids for a week. feeling much better.  you can see photos of my braids here.  

i've only washed once so far, and my scalp felt pretty good. one of my biggest concerns is itching and getting the urge to scratch... i'm sure that will go away after 2 or 3 weeks once the braids don't feel so "new". i spray my hair with a moisturizing mix twice a week, and apply MT to my scalp once a week the night before shampooing with an anti-residue shampoo. first time i applied MT, my scalp was tingly like crazy! i applied it very sparingly too.

i hope i see good growth after this!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 23, 2010)

LD1 I don't know how I missed that thread, but your braids are gorgeous!


----------



## exubah (Jan 23, 2010)

I pre-poo'd this morning with Burt's Bee Avocado Butter Treatment, clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe and DC'd with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.  I actually got off my lazy behind and rollerset even though I will be bunning.  My NG feels like butta


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 23, 2010)

I have got to try this.  After my no buy is over in April.  hehe.


----------



## taj (Jan 25, 2010)

Just checking in! My regimens may be revamped as I get further in to the challenge.

Hair Regimen
Prepoo overnight before shampooing
Shampoo every 2 weeks 
Deep condition every 2 weeks
Protein once per month 
BT as directed or every other day
Spritz, moisturize and seal ends nightly
Dust/trim as needed
Silk scarf/silk pillow case 

Vitamin Regimen
H2O
Nioxin
Viviscal
Vitamin C
B-complex
Calcium w/D
Multi-vitamin


----------



## taj (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in the process of stretching and I'm currently 16 weeks post. I plan to stretch until May or June. I'm practicing low manipulation. This is why I'm washing every 2 weeks. My new growth is a beast!


----------



## taj (Jan 25, 2010)

You can view the photos in my Fotki! In a few weeks I'll be posting more  photos of my new growth, a blow out and a length check. The length check will not be exactly accurate since I'm 16 weeks post, but more of an approximation.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 25, 2010)

back to curly bunning. i was over the straight hair lol


----------



## Kellum (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in: I'm still rocking my yarn braids moisturizing daily to every other day and spraying with Chi Keratin mist. I keep them in a satin cap during the day when I'm lounging and when I sleep.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 26, 2010)

@Designercurls, I just noticed your siggy, you have made amazing progress in 1 yr, I bet you make it to MBL with progress like that...Congratz


----------



## exubah (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in..........I've been working a lot of 12 hour days lately.......still PS'ing although today I decided to wear a side over the shoulder braidout pony.  I am planning to relax for Valentine's Day and after that I plan to stretch until my b-day in June.


----------



## Finewine (Jan 26, 2010)

checking in. my hair has been in a bun for most of the past few weeks. My hair is almost completely texlaxed now so it's too much work to "do" much to it. 

I plan on relaxing around the first week of march and taking some pics. I'll post them here.

I'm aiming for full mbl this year, so I'm not sure if I'll wait til the end to trim or trim as I go. We'll see after my relaxer.

ETA: I may use my BT til my next relaxer. I get a burst of growth with it but I get tired of the oil, the smell, and applying daily. I'm too lazy.  It'll be my own personal challenge to use it frequently though.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jan 26, 2010)

My hair has been in twists about 2 weeks, so I shampoo'd with MOP C hydrating, conditioned w/ aphogee 2 minute and Lekair cholestrol, then twisted with Cantu LI and Castor oli. I don't like that my ends are tangling so I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jan 26, 2010)

I havent updated here in a while. I've been soo lazy with my hair, nearly been in my install for 8wks. I have been cowashing and DC'ing every 3-4 days. And thats pretty much it. Im trying to keep this install for 12wks but IDK if I can make it. I have a lot of growth right now and Im inching to do a length check. But I know what is going to happen, I am going to take down my install, do the length check, then realize "now I have to deal with my own hair or put another install in" (both of which Im too tired to deal with) So I will regret taking it down early. So this is my motivation to keep it til I hit 12wks, plus my hair will have been hidden for a whole month more so thats means more growth.

hhg


----------



## TressObsessed (Jan 26, 2010)

Just checking in....I will be relaxing on this Friday...the end of an attempted 16 week stretch...relaxing on week 14..I have never stretched this long and probaby won't do it again...about 2 weeks ago during a cowash I noticed a little more shedding than I usually get...I will continue to bun after my relaxer....just bought a bunch of hair candy @ my local bss I will do a length on wet hair & post pics here...I have never been so excited about relaxing my hair...I have jotted down the steps I will take.  I will add a little oil to my relaxer this time and may leave in the ORS replin con overnight...my challenge will be not to overporcess the areas of my hair that are now 4-5 inches long (due to my left edges setback)>>>they have grown the were ng length...is that even a length? New growth? Oh well...I was there and unfortunately I could claim it 

Wish me luck ladies!!!


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been Rinsing my hair nightly for the past two nights and I like how soft and moisturized my hair is now! In the morning, my bun is still damp and I just add some moisturizer and oil to the edges and go! 
Still bunning! Thinking of trying crochet braids with curly synthetic hair to give a curly/twist-out look!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here and I'll join in. My current hair lenght is almost touching BSB. I don't know if i'll ever make it but we never know!!

DC 1X week + cowash 1Xweek
Moisturise 2X day +seal with oils
ApHogee 2 step 1X month


----------



## exubah (Jan 26, 2010)

*hola* good to have you on board


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 27, 2010)

*I co-washed my hair with Aussie Moist tonight and left a little conditioner in. Now I'm about to wet bun it and air dry. Since using MT, being consistent with my vitamins/supplements, exercise, and healthy eating habits, it feels as if my hair is so much thicker! The new growth on the sides, top, and near the edges (pretty much all over) is starting to feel like the hair in the middle/crown/back area - thick, coily, defined little curls. This is new for me because I have (had?!) fine hair that never grew like that in any other area. I'm excited for these continued improvements! 

ETA: Sealed with EVOO, then wet bun*


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *I co-washed my hair with Aussie Moist tonight and left a little conditioner in. Now I'm about to wet bun it and air dry. Since using MT, being consistent with my vitamins/supplements, exercise, and healthy eating habits, it feels as if my hair is so much thicker! The new growth on the sides, top, and near the edges (pretty much all over) is starting to feel like the hair in the middle/crown/back area - thick, coily, defined little curls. This is new for me because I have (had?!) fine hair that never grew like that in any other area. I'm excited for these continued improvements! *
> 
> *ETA: Sealed with EVOO, then wet bun*


 
Jade Feria,CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:bouncegre:trampolin

it is SO GOOD to hear success stories!!!!
(though many of you may wonder what i'm doing posting on here when i've only got shoulder length hair, but
1. i'm a newbie and
2. one can dream, right?)



lolasmane said:


> I've been Rinsing my hair nightly for the past two nights and I like how soft and moisturized my hair is now! In the morning, my bun is still damp and I just add some moisturizer and oil to the edges and go!
> Still bunning! Thinking of trying crochet braids with curly synthetic hair to give a curly/twist-out look!


 
Lolasmane, i have been so wanting to try this rinsing technique on a daily (to give my hair bounce in the morning) or nightly (when i know i won't wake up extra early) basis, so PLEASE share your experience with it!

what do you rinse your hair with? do you have oils in your hair before you do the rinse? have you ever wrapped it after the rinse? etc....please fill us in! 

thank you both, you give me hope!


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

TressObsessed said:


> Just checking in....I will be relaxing on this Friday...the end of an attempted 16 week stretch...relaxing on week 14..I have never stretched this long and probaby won't do it again...about 2 weeks ago during a cowash I noticed a little more shedding than I usually get...I will continue to bun after my relaxer....just bought a bunch of hair candy @ my local bss I will do a length on wet hair & post pics here...I have never been so excited about relaxing my hair...I have jotted down the steps I will take. I will add a little oil to my relaxer this time and may leave in the ORS replin con overnight...my challenge will be not to overporcess the areas of my hair that are now 4-5 inches long (due to my left edges setback)>>>they have grown the were ng length...is that even a length? New growth? Oh well...I was there and unfortunately I could claim it
> 
> Wish me luck ladies!!!


 

good luck TressObsessed!

keep us posted as to how it went!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 27, 2010)

grow said:


> Jade Feria,CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:bouncegre:trampolin
> 
> it is SO GOOD to hear success stories!!!!
> (though many of you may wonder what i'm doing posting on here when i've only got shoulder length hair, but
> ...


* Thanks, girlie!*

*You sure can, just be consistent with your regimen..try to keep it as simple as possible and retain as much as you can. Protect those ends!*


----------



## taj (Jan 27, 2010)

*Checking in...I recently purchased Kenra moisturizing shampoo & conditioner from Trade Secret. The liter is on sale for 50% off!! The sale ends on 2/1. I plan to condition on dry hair. This will be my first time using it. I have a protein overload and needed something that's really moisturizing. I'd also like to try the new sulfate free KeraCare!*


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 27, 2010)

checkin in..bunning for the last 3 days. will take down tomorrow and wash and quickie condition and flat iron.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 27, 2010)

going to change my routine for the next few months.  

No more heat 
wash D/C once weekly until it heats up
braid out wiht four french braids after wash
castor oil on the ends or camellia as needed and daily to hair line 
rebraid or bun up nightly 
mid week rewetting with a mix of water conditioner and a little oil.  

Going to see how this works.  I started it this week so far so good.  my braid out has helf up well the past 3 days.


----------



## exubah (Jan 30, 2010)

Just a little check in:

This morning I DC'd on dry hair w/o heat with AOGBP, co-washed with Aussie Moist and a final condition with Roux Porosity Control.  I did a cold water final rinse, put in my Rusk Smoother and John Frieda Frizz Ease then proceeded to detangle.  After I was about 75% dry in a plait ponytail I put JBCO on my roots, NTM Silk Touch Leave-In on the length of my hair and then a little EVCO.

My hair is feeling awesome right now!!  I can probably stretch a few more weeks than my planned February 10th relaxer but I have plans with my SO.  I'm bunning right now and will continue to do so for the majority of this year.  I can't wait to get beyond this BSL hump.........


----------



## taj (Jan 30, 2010)

Waiting for my new blow dryer to arrive so that I can use it! My babe ordered the FHI heat salon pro 2000 for me. It doesn't have a comb attachment, but I'll purchase one. I'm excited and can't wait.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 31, 2010)

Can I still join? I was in the MBL 2009 but didn't quite make it.


----------



## Wynndie (Jan 31, 2010)

So here's my update. I finally went to my stylist and got a trim. She said that she cut about an inch and a half. So I have some really short layers that are barely bsl and some that are bsl. So hopefully if I can retain my length I will get my full 5 to 6 inches this year. I thought I was going to be upset but Im not because my hair looks and feel so much better. Those ends were raggedy! I'm glad their gone! I have started using nuetrogena tripple moisure and I like it a lot. Going to youtube to look for some more protective styles. I'm hopeful!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 31, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> This is how I do it:
> I applied JBCO on to dry hair and scalp, put a plastic cap on and sat under the dryer for 10mins. After the 10mins under dyer I didn't rinse the oil out, I boiled a pot of water *(you can wet the turbie and place in mircowave but I don't use/own a microwave*), placed my turbie towel in it for 30sec just to get the towel completely wet, applied Elasta QP Intense *(you can use dc of your choice). *With gloves and a wooden spoon I squeezed the excess water out of the towel, wrapped the towel around my head, covered my head with a plastic cap and sat under the dryer for 20min. Let it cool and hopped in shower, I *LOVED* how my hair felt afterward it was really soft and smooth.
> 
> You can skip the oil process. I do it as a hot oil treament. If you have an further questions feel free to PM me.


 
We have something in common because I don't own or use a microwave anymore either.

Checking in. Still cornrowing under a LF. Will rebraid in a few days. A month ago when I took my hair down to rebraid, I was still between BSB & BSL. I don't expect to be able to claim BSL until March or April.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 31, 2010)

^^^ Girl I threw mine out about 4yrs ago and never looked back. It was rough for the first 6mos and I think my son was having withdrawls. Replaced it with a conventional oven, so he's adjusted .


----------



## taj (Jan 31, 2010)

exubah said:


> Just a little check in:
> 
> This morning I DC'd on dry hair w/o heat with AOGBP, co-washed with Aussie Moist and a final condition with Roux Porosity Control.  I did a cold water final rinse, put in my Rusk Smoother and John Frieda Frizz Ease then proceeded to detangle.  After I was about 75% dry in a plait ponytail I put JBCO on my roots, NTM Silk Touch Leave-In on the length of my hair and then a little EVCO.
> 
> My hair is feeling awesome right now!!  I can probably stretch a few more weeks than my planned February 10th relaxer but I have plans with my SO.  I'm bunning right now and will continue to do so for the majority of this year.  *I can't wait to get beyond this BSL hump.*........



I can't either!! I'm so ready for MBL!


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 31, 2010)

Yesterday I clarified, did a protein treatment with aphogee 2 step, DCed witha mixture of Matrix Biolage ulta hydrating balm, NTM, Aussie moist deeep 3 min miracle, and evoo. Sat under dyrer for like 15 and then rinsed out like 2 hours later. Air dryed and it turned out really nice. Now I'm ready for my relaxer next week.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 31, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^ Girl I threw mine out about 4yrs ago and never looked back. It was rough for the first 6mos and I think my son was having withdrawls. Replaced it with a conventional oven, so he's adjusted .


 
My son is still having withdrawals. But we hated the way it made food taste & we just decided it really wasn't worth the extra radiation. We have a toaster oven & it's much better IMO.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 31, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^ Girl I threw mine out about 4yrs ago and never looked back. It was rough for the first 6mos and I think my son was having withdrawls. Replaced it with a conventional oven, so he's adjusted .


 

Is the Conventional Oven better than the Microwave? do they do the same thing? What made you switch?


----------



## exubah (Jan 31, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> Can I still join? I was in the MBL 2009 but didn't quite make it.


 
Of course you can join!!  Welcome to the club


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Is the Conventional Oven better than the Microwave? do they do the same thing? What made you switch?


 
A conventional oven is a regular oven like the one attached to your stove. I use that as well as a toaster oven. The toaster oven heats up quicker. 

Microwaves spew loads of radiation (as do most cell phones). IMO, food tastes better when heated/reheated the conventional way. Of course the downside is that it takes longer to get the job done with the conventional way. The radiation as well as taste was what made me switch.

Now if I could remember to order one of those radiation chips for my cell phone, I'd be in business.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Is the Conventional Oven better than the Microwave? do they do the same thing? What made you switch?


 
Sorry for the late response, I'm just now seeing this. A conventional oven is a counter top version of an oven. It basically does everything a regular oven does. 

I switched because I had read an article about mircowaves and radiation that disturbed me. I wanted to limit our exposure to it, I got rid of other things as well. 



nakialovesshoes said:


> A conventional oven is a regular oven like the one attached to your stove. I use that as well as a toaster oven. The toaster oven heats up quicker.
> 
> Microwaves spew loads of radiation (as do most cell phones). IMO, food tastes better when heated/reheated the conventional way. Of course the downside is that it takes longer to get the job done with the conventional way. The radiation as well as taste was what made me switch.
> 
> Now if I could remember to order one of those radiation chips for my cell phone, I'd be in business.


 
ITA with everything you said.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in! I've been keeping my hair in cornrows for the past 2 weeks.  I redid them individually last night after using Giovanni TTT shampoo and protein infusion deep conditioner.  I also used giovanni deeper moisture.  I cowash with my conrnrows in.  I'm about 10weeks post, but i have some good new growth!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 4, 2010)

Checkin in: I'm in the midst of a bit of a setback right now, but by next week I'll have trimmed the godawful ends off and will see where I stand.  I'm sure by the end of the year I'll make it to full MBL even with a setback.  I'll continue with weekly washing/DC/airdrying/maxigliding until summer hits and see how it goes. I'd like to be MBL by July or August...


----------



## exubah (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, I will be relaxing on 2/10/10 God willing so I am using my Aveda Damage Remedy Line this weekend.......poo, condish and treatment.


----------



## exubah (Feb 4, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Checkin in: I'm in the midst of a bit of a setback right now, but by next week I'll have trimmed the godawful ends off and will see where I stand.  I'm sure by the end of the year I'll make it to full MBL even with a setback.  I'll continue with weekly washing/DC/airdrying/maxigliding until summer hits and see how it goes. I'd like to be MBL by July or August...



I'm sorry to hear about the setback Whimsy, hopefully it's a minor one.  I'm still trying to recover from mine .......happened last year.


----------



## taj (Feb 4, 2010)

I've cornrowed half of my hair. After I cornrow the other half I'm going to began using BT on my scalp only. I'll also incorporate aloe vera juice, rose water and glycerin spritz as a moisturizer. I've been using ORS carrot oil and castor oil on my ends nightly.


----------



## taj (Feb 4, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Checkin in: I'm in the midst of a bit of a setback right now, but by next week I'll have trimmed the godawful ends off and will see where I stand.  I'm sure by the end of the year I'll make it to full MBL even with a setback.  I'll continue with weekly washing/DC/airdrying/maxigliding until summer hits and see how it goes. I'd like to be MBL by July or August...




Aww Whimsy sorry that you're experiencing a setback. I'm also experiencing one because, I have a protein overload. I'm not worried because, I know how to correct it. I have to trim as well, I'll do that with my next wash. I think the key is knowing how to correct the problem and then just being consistent. We both should be able to still reach our goal of full mbl.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 4, 2010)

Question...not trying to highjack the thread, but...what is the difference between BSL and MBL? Would MBL be longer than BSL? When I think of the middle of my back...I guess that I think of my bra strap...I'm sure that I'm confused...T.I.A.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 4, 2010)

exubah said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the setback Whimsy, hopefully it's a minor one.  I'm still trying to recover from mine .......happened last year.



Thanks...yeah setbacks suck, how are you handling yours?



taj said:


> Aww Whimsy sorry that you're experiencing a setback. I'm also experiencing one because, I have a protein overload. I'm not worried because, I know how to correct it. I have to trim as well, I'll do that with my next wash. I think the key is knowing how to correct the problem and then just being consistent. We both should be able to still reach our goal of full mbl.



We will!!! And good for you for knowing how to spot and correct the problem! My fingers are crossed for us both lol



Janet' said:


> Question...not trying to highjack the thread, but...what is the difference between BSL and MBL? Would MBL be longer than BSL? When I think of the middle of my back...I guess that I think of my bra strap...I'm sure that I'm confused...T.I.A.



For me, MBL is a little lower than BSL.  For many people it may be the same depending on where they wear their bras (for some, APL = BSL lol so it's individual)  BSL for me is the equivalent of BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) and mid back falls in between BSB and WL.

(these are just MY measurements, due to my height and where I wear my bra and where my shoulderblades are)


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 4, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Question...not trying to highjack the thread, but...what is the difference between BSL and MBL? Would MBL be longer than BSL? When I think of the middle of my back...I guess that I think of my bra strap...I'm sure that I'm confused...T.I.A.


 

I had this question too, because I took some pictures of my back with my hair up and noticed I wear my brastrap low. So I will be judging by BSB(think that stands for below shoulder blades) and when I get to the top of my bra strap it will be MBL for me. I guess it just depends on how your bra sits. I also think it has something to do with height. I am 5'3 and my apl and bsb are not very far apart.

I had this question and there were other members that also have brastraps at midback. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 4, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Question...not trying to highjack the thread, but...what is the difference between BSL and MBL? Would MBL be longer than BSL? When I think of the middle of my back...I guess that I think of my bra strap...I'm sure that I'm confused...T.I.A.


 
This should help. BSL should be about where your nipple is and MBL should be right under your breasts. My bra band falls where MBL should be for me. I claim BSL now. When my hair gets to the bottom of my bra band, I'll be MBL.


----------



## exubah (Feb 5, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks...yeah setbacks suck, how are you handling yours?
> 
> I tried a new relaxer from Optimum last year (I think it was the Bodifying-Mild Relaxer  ) and my hair at the front edges, especially my temples started coming out in clumps!!!  It was awful!!  Had a lot of all over shedding as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet' (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Ms Twana, Nikki Girl, and Whimsy...I get it now. I'm 5'8'', so it is a bit relative. However, the visual really helped me to understand where I want to be. Thanks again!!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking In...Clarified today, also did a protein treatment, currently sitting under the dryer DC'ing. Will bun under half wig


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2010)

exubah said:


> Whimsy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...yeah setbacks suck, how are you handling yours?
> ...


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> exubah said:
> 
> 
> > YAY for improvement!!! I'm glad your efforts are working!!!
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Whimsy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah your hair looks like it will be MBL this year for sure...If I dont make it I will cry!
> ...


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> casey3035 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you won't be doin any cryin cuz you're almost there!!! Is that last siggie pic where you currently are lengthwise? Cuz you're gunna be MBL soon too!!!
> ...


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in. Still shampooing (back to shampoo bars) and DCing weekly with twist or braidout.  Hair is doing good!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Thank you! Yeah that was my last photo taken 2 months post. I have trimmed quite alot sense then but I have retired my scissors...I should be ok though. I have 2 -3 inches newgrowth and my last relaxer Oct 20,2009. Havent decided if I will stretch til April or June. I am aiming for June 1st- as my anniversary is June 12th.



Oh shoot girl you're almost there fa real!!!  That sounds like one helluva stretch!  You're gunna see some mega length!


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 8, 2010)

Got a relaxer touch up friday. Baggyied last night and will baggy every other night for the rest of the week.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess I haven't checked in since I joined in December. 

I've been DCing with heat for at least 30 minutes every week. It's become routine for me now. I flat ironed my hair yesterday. I normally wear it in a twistie bun with an occassional braid out. I think I'll try a bantu knot out next week.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 8, 2010)

:update:

Alright ladies, I am inching closer to my goal!

I am 9 weeks post and am stretching another 3 months for my 35th birthday. It would be awesome to make MBL for my birthday!!!! 

Excuse my wild hair, I just came back from a run....


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> :update:
> 
> Alright ladies, I am inching closer to my goal!
> 
> ...




Have you measured from the shoulders to the waist line. Because this looks really long to me. Just wondering. I measured last night and my shoulders to waist is 16 inches. It would be cool to know what others are?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 8, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> :update:
> 
> Alright ladies, I am inching closer to my goal!
> 
> ...


 

Ummmm........ It looks like you're inching your way to WL to me. I think you're already MBL.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Forgot to add divide measurement in half of course.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations, miss!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 8, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> Have you measured from the shoulders to the waist line. Because this looks really long to me. Just wondering. I measured last night and my shoulders to waist is 16 inches. It would be cool to know what others are?


 
No not yet, I will though. I tend to think that if I did that, BSL would be MBL on me. I wear my bras very low.



Ms_Twana said:


> Ummmm........ It looks like you're inching your way to WL to me. I think you're already MBL.


 
 Thanks - but that was my long piece!  My ends are a little thin and I have 3 months of stretching to go. I'd rather wait to see how much needs to get trimmed off before I claim it. 

I said this last year, but I've been working out 5x a week and eating very healthy (for the most part). I think I'm having another growth spurt, which is what happened the last time I committed to a healthy lifestyle. I think taking care of our insides as well as our hair is an unstoppable combination for growth.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 8, 2010)

Butterfly08 you are damn near WL IMO Congrats!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 8, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Thanks - but that was my long piece!  My ends are a little thin and I have 3 months of stretching to go. I'd rather wait to see how much needs to get trimmed off before I claim it.



that makes sense. 

Are you relaxed and colored?


----------



## exubah (Feb 8, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> :update:
> 
> Alright ladies, I am inching closer to my goal!
> 
> ...


 
Dang your hair looks awesome for just having been for a run!!  Btw you do look like you're inching towards WL.....congrats!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

butterfly you need to get the hell outta this thread and take your asz to the WL one.
HUMPH

i'm hating 

lol  CONGRATS on your growth girl,  you're waistlength in a minute!

but sidebar: do u run with your hair out loose like that?  aren't you just asking for trouble!?


----------



## exubah (Feb 9, 2010)

Why de hell my scalp itching when I made up my mind to relax tonight instead of tomorrow night


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 9, 2010)

exubah said:


> Why de hell my scalp itching when I made up my mind to relax tonight instead of tomorrow night


 
I HATE THAT!!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 9, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Ummmm........ It looks like you're inching your way to WL to me. I think you're already MBL.


 ITA...*Butterfly08* Girl you already MBL congrats! Whoo whoo, just go get to WL for your b-day!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> that makes sense.
> 
> Are you relaxed and colored?


 
Yes. 



Whimsy said:


> butterfly you need to get the hell outta this thread and take your asz to the WL one.
> HUMPH
> 
> i'm hating
> ...


 
 I loosely pin my hair up when it's down. I prefer to cowash and bun now that I'm more active but I like to wear my hair down for church so I enjoy it a few days before I put it back up. 



exubah said:


> Why de hell my scalp itching when I made up my mind to relax tonight instead of tomorrow night


 
HATE THAT!!!


----------



## exubah (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay so I just finished relaxing my hair and I am under the dryer DC'ing with ORS replenishing pak.  If I can get my cousin to do it I will take some pics tonight, if not tomorrow will have to do God willing!!


----------



## exubah (Feb 10, 2010)

Well my little rugrat cousin (official hair photographer) took this pic a few minutes ago....



trudging along....


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 10, 2010)

Your hair is soo pretty exubah. I, too, am residing in Setback City. Per my avatar caption, I was on the fence about transitioning. I haven't touched my curl up since June & I had been wearing cornrows under a wig. Well because the cornrow style was ending in the same spot in my crown & that's my trouble area, I have spots where the chemical has broken completely off. My hair is thick so you can't tell but I went to my stylist for her to look & she told me that I need a major trim as well. I'm less than an inch from BSL but who knows where I will be after my appointment next week. I'm no longer a transitioner. I will be getting a touch-up on Wednesday. I'm so scared of how much length I'm going to lose.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I straightened tonight. Gonna leave it out for Valentine's Day. I put it up in knots after I flatironed. I was a little surprised that it felt kind of dry when I flat ironed. I have been babying my hair like crazy. So, any tips on how to flat iron and products to use while flatironing would be greatly appreciated. Oh, I will post pics in a little. My camera went dead when I tried to upload. I swear. LOL. HHG.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 10, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> that makes sense.
> 
> Are you relaxed and colored?


 


Butterfly08 said:


> Yes.


 
Imma have to check out your reggie. I want some color sooo bad, but I'm soooo worried about my hair breaking off. erplexed



NikkiGirl said:


> Hey Ladies, I straightened tonight. Gonna leave it out for Valentine's Day. I put it up in knots after I flatironed. I was a little surprised that it felt kind of dry when I flat ironed. I have been babying my hair like crazy. So, any tips on how to flat iron and products to use while flatironing would be greatly appreciated. Oh, I will post pics in a little. My camera went dead when I tried to upload. I swear. LOL. HHG.


 
I washed on Saturday and straightened on Sunday using Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny line. I used the shampoo, conditioner, relaxing balm, and serum and my hair is like butta!!! Well, it feels a little dirty now, but it felt like butta when I first finished.  

I also got very straight results with my Sedu on 300. NO BURNING HAIR SMELL!!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is one pic of my hair from the back.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 10, 2010)

^^ Nice. We're about the same length - well for now anyway. Next week is another story.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm trimming this weekend to prevent a setback. Where the length of my hair is, the ends barely need dusting but my layers are another story, they need a major trim and they need to be evened out. I'm almost to BSB (as in bottom of my shoulder blade not necessarily below/ see NikkiGirl Above) and I plan on still making that goal by the end of march if I can do that then MBL by the end of 2010 really may be a possibility.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 13, 2010)

I got a relaxer this week and although my hair was full BSL (below bra strap), i got a major trim and now its BSB (~1in above BSL).  I was growing out my layers and needed to even them out; the back ones are pretty much fully grown out, but i still have face framing layers which will take a while.  I am happy with the health of my hair, even tho i lost a good 1.5 inches.  I won't be trimming for the rest of the year, so hopefully I will have MBL by august and at least between MBL and WL by the end of the year.  This trim really set me back, but my hair is filling out nicely and health comes first! :-D i'm excited to see my progress as the year goes on!


----------



## exubah (Feb 13, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> I got a relaxer this week and although my hair was full BSL (below bra strap), i got a major trim and now its BSB (~1in above BSL).  I was growing out my layers and needed to even them out; the back ones are pretty much fully grown out, but i still have face framing layers which will take a while.  I am happy with the health of my hair, even tho i lost a good 1.5 inches.  I won't be trimming for the rest of the year, so hopefully I will have MBL by august and at least between MBL and WL by the end of the year.  This trim really set me back, but my hair is filling out nicely and health comes first! :-D i'm excited to see my progress as the year goes on!



You definitely have my fullness goal in your siggy pic...........beautiful!!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I need a trim. After my touch up in April, I will most likely be MBL but I will be trimming deeply because I didn't trim with my last relaxer. 

I still need some protein treatments, which will be done next week


----------



## taj (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been maintaining and everything is going good. I apply BT to scalp & spritz, moisture and seal nightly.


----------



## taj (Feb 13, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> *butterfly you need to get the hell outta this thread and take your asz to the WL one.
> HUMPH*
> 
> i'm hating
> ...



lmbo!! Butterfly you're MBL already! haha!


----------



## taj (Feb 13, 2010)

I forgot to say that I dusted and my ends look better. I know that I  still need to trim and I'll do it after my next wash.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 13, 2010)

I straightened and it's growing!!!  Yea.  So now back to DCing, braiding, and PS.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 14, 2010)

so i recently trimmed my hair so that my bottom layer (and most of my hair) is all natural. and I am still past APL yay!





and here is the style i had it in for the last few days: a simple curly ponytail


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 14, 2010)

Very Very Pretty Black Hoya Chick!! I love the pony!

I trimmed but I did it myself so on the right side of my hair I have some piecey looking layers back there but I always have some sort of layers going on so I'm not worried about it. From the bottom layer I cut barely 1/2 inch so it's not much shorter probably a little shorter than my starting pic but that was in December so hopefully I'll grow it back and pass it up. Before friday's trim I was definitely full APL now, I'm grazing again but I desperately needed the trim. My goal now is to get to NikkiGirl's length by the end of April/May time frame so that way I can still make BSL over the summer.


----------



## ebonimama (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm under my steamer dc'ing right now.  I'm going to rinse with my ayurveda mixture then co-wash with my joico intense moisturizing condish.  Then I'll just wet bun and put on my half wig (tammy).  Then I'm going to take my daughter to dinner @ benihana, then we'll go to the movies and see avatar.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2010)

I just got a relaxer yesterday, I got a 1/2 inch trim nothing major.  Not BSB according to my charts, will hopefully be there by June and MBL by December 2010. So I am taking this journey one day at a time and enjoying looking at you ladies progress pics,  I will update my pictures in JUNE hoping to be atleast BSB.


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2010)

i've decided to stretch and ps until april.....if i can make it, that is!

i really want to reach bsl by dec. 2010, so this is a tactic i think i'll have to use to reach that goal.

i can't keep my hands outta my hair, so not relaxing so fast (april will make 3 months) will "help" me to be forced to do a ps cuz i already cannot comb my roots unless they are wet (cuz of ng), and I DO NOT USE HEAT, so the only option is a ps.

i don't know how i'm gonna ps for 2 months......ugh! i already miss my hair....lol!


----------



## exubah (Feb 14, 2010)

Right now I'm air-drying in a single plait after trying my new hair products from L'Occitane, the Aromachologie Repairing Shampoo and Mask that my SO got me for Valentine's Day amongst other things.

My hair feels awesome wet.......hopefully it'll be a homerun dry.  I don't have any of my leave-ins with me that I normally use on my hair while it is wet so I'm going commando with this air-drying *fingers crossed*.  When I'm about 80% dry I will use the only thing I brought with me on this trip....my NTM Silk Touch Leave-In.

Lord help if I fall in love with these L'Occitane products because my wallet will be cussing me out in the upcoming months!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 14, 2010)

Shampooed with shampoo bar and deep conditioned with rhassoul clay treatment.  Had to dust my ends this morning.  I am noticing a tremendous improvement with my hair with each dusting.  Wearing a braidout then back to twist by the end of the week. The goal is healthy MBL hair by Dec! 

BTW Black Hoya Chick your curly ponytail is super cute!!!


----------



## taj (Feb 15, 2010)

All is well with my hair!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm still in braids, moisturizing with distilled water and sealing with coconut oil


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Feb 15, 2010)

just checking in.  bunning and co-washing.  Tired of buns but I will keep ps anyways.  Tried a couple of no heat roller sets but they only last 1 day (I sleep wild).


----------



## grow (Feb 15, 2010)

DesignerCurls said:


> Shampooed with shampoo bar and deep conditioned with rhassoul clay treatment. Had to dust my ends this morning. I am noticing a tremendous improvement with my hair with each dusting.  Wearing a braidout then back to twist by the end of the week. The goal is healthy MBL hair by Dec!
> 
> BTW Black Hoya Chick your curly ponytail is super cute!!!


 

hi DesighnerCurls! i thought rhassoul clay could be drying to hair?

maybe it's that the shampoo bar you used is really moisturizing?

thanks!


----------



## lalla (Feb 15, 2010)

I just cut one centimeter off. I couldn't keep doing S&D so I cut it. Cutting with dull scissors does cause split ends.I may post a progress picture at the end of March or June.


----------



## Scorpimini14720 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just checking in (keep forgetting to).  I rinsed my hair midnight black this past weekend. (finally got rid of my 5 gray hairs) My ends seemed super duper dry  I trimmed an inch off.  The difference is incredible.  I feel like I have a new head of hair; easy to manage and detangle.  I am still wearing a bun throughout the week and flat ironing on the weekend.


----------



## MissNadia (Feb 15, 2010)

I am bad, I haven't been checkin' in .

However, I did a rollerset recently and straightened my roots. I am about 3 inches away from MBL. I decided to step it up, I'm going to keep protective stylng at least 6 days a week. I also bought a filtered shower head, hopefully this will help me combat the dryness of my hair. I started using BT and taking Chlorella. MBL we will meet in 2010!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 15, 2010)

needed my reminder of why i protective style. my curlies are DYING to be worn out. but i need that growth and this winter is deadly! i will enjoy them a bit more in the spring. till then, buns it is...=\


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 17, 2010)

Haven't posted many updates because I am still without any clear regimen. This transitioning is a new challenge for me. I am a little over 30 weeks. Right now, my hair is one big afro kind of puff. I have no idea what I am doing right now. I just called a braider that was referred by a friend and I'm hoping to get tree braids in the next week. I haven't had my hair braided in over 20 years, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am doing well...10.5 weeks post. I moisturize daily with EVOO and shea butter, focusing on my ends. I was rollersetting and wearing that for 5 days, then cwing for 2 days, but its getting too hard to detangle, so I may begin either rollersetting every 5 days or washing, air drying and lightly flat ironing to keep my cuticle smooth.

I am shooting to relax for my birthday in May so I will post an update.


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok so this past Valentine's day weekend I washed with Kenra Clarifying/chelating shampoo, applied Joico deep penentrating reconstructor and left on for like 15 min. DCed overnight with Joico intense hydrator and Matrix Biolage hydrating balm. After I rinsed in the morning, I applied Roux porosity control, rinsed with VERY cold water. Applied my leave ins, pulled into a braided ponytail and air dried braided.


----------



## coupe2 (Feb 19, 2010)

I.m in, joining a little late,  would like to reach MBL by December 2010.


----------



## taj (Feb 19, 2010)

I cant wait to get to MBL!!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got a touch-up 3 days ago, and my results are in my siggy. I'm hoping to get to MBL by July.


----------



## exubah (Feb 19, 2010)

Everyone looks/sounds like they are progressing well!!!  Keep Up The Good Work!!!  We'll be there before we know it!!


----------



## classychic1908 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been playing around with my reggie lately...

I cowashed last night with Nature's gate aloe and jojoba conditioner + a teaspoon of salt.  I applied Nature's Gate Aloe Vera conditioner as a leave in topped with aloe vera gel.  Then I put my hair into 4 plaits to dry overnight.  This morning loosed the still wet plaits and bunned my hair.  

I'm thinking about cowashing less frequently to further cut down on manipulation.  Maybe instead of every 5-7 days moving to 10-14.  I only detangle on wash days, but I'm curious to see if I can retain more hair by stretching my cowashes.  I'll continue to use water based moisturizers daily and seal with a moisturizing clear gel as needed.

I think I'm getting frustrated with my hair growth, not seeing much of a change.  And everytime I wash my hair, I'm doing pull tests to see how long it is.  Shoot sometimes I pull test when I'm moisturizing...  Maybe I should put my hair away in braids for a bit... Can you tell I'm frustrated?...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 20, 2010)

ClassyChic I love your avi!  I am doing pull the tests several times a week myself. 

I am 11 weeks post and loving the fullness of my rollersets. My puffy roots are making my hair really big and surprisingly I love it!! I am rollersetting again tomorrow and I will post a pic within the next few days.


----------



## exubah (Feb 20, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> ClassyChic I love your avi!  I am doing pull the tests several times a week myself.
> 
> I am 11 weeks post and loving the fullness of my rollersets. My puffy roots are making my hair really big and surprisingly I love it!! I am rollersetting again tomorrow and I will post a pic within the next few days.


 
............can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 20, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> ClassyChic I love your avi!  I am doing pull the tests several times a week myself.
> 
> I am 11 weeks post and loving the fullness of my rollersets. My puffy roots are making my hair really big and surprisingly I love it!! I am rollersetting again tomorrow and I will post a pic within the next few days.


 
What size rollers do you use? And do you do mohawk, four sections, ponytail, or something else?


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 20, 2010)

Just popping in to say hi ladies! Hopefully, I will be able to join this challenge in June or July.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Feb 20, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Just popping in to say hi ladies! Hopefully, I will be able to join this challenge in June or July.


 
me too.


----------



## exubah (Feb 21, 2010)

I am so darn impatient to get rid of my "W" and have blunt hair that it's driving me mad! mad I tell ya!!! 

However, I refuse to start cutting the left and right sides again because my ends are in great shape it's just that the middle needs to catch up in length 

I will probably start applying JBCO to the middle area more often than the other areas of my head.  Hopefully that will help, we'll see 

Anyone else had/has this problem?  What was/is your solution?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in. I am deep conditioning right now with ORS Olive Oil. I am going to rinse in about an hour and apply Mizani Coconut Souffle as my leave-in and then use Proclaim Natural 7 Oil to seal. I am going to make BSB early I think, I was giving myself until May. But I think I will do a check at the beginning of April. I will keep you guys updated. Other than that, just sitting here wishing December would hurry up.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 21, 2010)

It's wash day for me, I've switched my products up, I'm no longer using commercial products, so far I have no complaints but I'm going to give myself 6week before I can give a positive review.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 21, 2010)

I would like to join . I've been lurking for awhile know and I just officially joined yesterday. So this is my first post!! 

My longest strands are just at the top of my bra-strap and I hope to be a claimable BSL by April/May. I would love to hit MBL before the end of the year and by my third nappiversary in November, but that my be some wishful thinking . 
I can't stay in PS to save my life, so my reggie is a little weird:

1. cowash, detangle, wear a wash n'go to dry
2. twist up hair and wear twist bun 
3. cowash on third day and wear twist bun for 3 more days
4. take twists down and wear twistout down for 2 days
5. bun twistout for 2-3 days
6. start process again

The routine I'd been on for the last few months was to cowash and detangle every 3 days, which worked but I want to cut the time between detangling (I use a paddle brush) without having my hair suffer from being loose or in protective styles the entire time . Hopefully I can keep this up and reach MBL with you ladies 

ETA: I use the Shescentit line for all of my main products. I love love love this line!!


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 21, 2010)

I would like to join, just to give myself some goals! I am not sure if MBL is realistic for me, buttttt any challenge will keep me aiming for healthy hair practices!


----------



## naturalepiphany (Feb 21, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am so darn impatient to get rid of my "W" and have blunt hair that it's driving me mad! mad I tell ya!!!
> 
> However, I refuse to start cutting the left and right sides again because my ends are in great shape it's just that the middle needs to catch up in length
> 
> ...



I had this problem all the time when I was relaxed and it wasn't until I started transitioning and taking better care of my hair that I learned that the middle back area of my head had a tighter curl pattern and was more fragile than the rest of my hair.  Being extremely delicate with this area and giving it extra moisture had/has helped me to retain the length in this area now that I know it needs special attention.


----------



## taj (Feb 22, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 22, 2010)

I've applied MT mixed w castor and wheat germ oil everynight this week so I needed to clarify w ORS creamy aloe shampoo. Slathered on some more wheat germ oil to the length of my hair along with Joico intense reconstructer, let that sit for 10 min and then rinsed with luke warm water.  DCed for 3 hrs w/o heat with Matrix BIolage hydrating balm. Applied my leave ins and air dried ina braded ponytail. Took the braid out Sunday and wore my hair ina pony, it looked really cute. That's all!


----------



## cutenss (Feb 22, 2010)

Just checking in.  Still using my WEN and the remoist mask.  I am using my castor oil mixture after every wash, which is about twice a week.  PS 99% of the time.  I tried the Macademia Nut oil and mask sample that I had.  I like it.  I will be pushasing the oil.  Those are available at Ulta.  You can get a sample pack from the wesite of the same name.


----------



## lalla (Feb 23, 2010)

I henna'd my hair on Sunday. My hair is very silky and soft now.

 It's slightly longer than in my first picture, it touches the bottom of my bra instead of the top.


----------



## exubah (Feb 23, 2010)

Well this morning I decided to do something a little different with my hair for work.  I'm still PS'ing so it did a low horizontal braid with my hair from the left side to the right.  I then twisted the single plait around in a flat bun and used my flexi-8 to secure it.  I had "rug rat" take a pic of it before I ran out of the house so I will try and post it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Scorpimini14720 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am really wondering if I am going to be able to make MBL by the end of the year.  I am still not at BSL yet.  It looks like another 3-4 inches for full BSL.  Maybe I am reaching to far ahead and I should take baby steps.  
My hair is in good condition.  I cowash 3-4 times a week and PS throughout the week.  Maybe I shouldn't have trimmed my ends because I still look the same length from November 2009.


----------



## exubah (Feb 24, 2010)

....bumping this up............I was just wondering at the rate you are going now when do you think you will probably first touch MBL (providing you have no setbacks and not necessarily full MBL) this year?

Personally I think I will probably touch MBL at my next relaxer which will be in May (God spare life and no setbacks).


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 24, 2010)

it will take me till the end of the year. i need about 5 more inches = 10 months max. hopefully i can get a growth spurt in.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 24, 2010)

Just finished length check and now I'm confident I'll be able to make it before December. MBL is only an inch or so below my brastrap.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Sipp100, have you measured. The only reason I ask is your bra strap sits pretty low so you might be MBL at bra strap. So you might be a lot closer than you think. Anyway, beautiful hair.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 24, 2010)

exubah said:


> ....bumping this up............I was just wondering at the rate you are going now when do you think you will probably first touch MBL (providing you have no setbacks and not necessarily full MBL) this year?
> 
> Personally I think I will probably touch MBL at my next relaxer which will be in May (God spare life and no setbacks).



Hey,

I think I will be MBL in like August/September timeframe. I kind of checked in the mirror tonight and was ecstatic to see that I am really growing. I am happy for now and trying to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 24, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey Sipp100, have you measured. The only reason I ask is your bra strap sits pretty low so you might be MBL at bra strap. So you might be a lot closer than you think. Anyway, beautiful hair.


 
Thanks NikkiGirl! You are probably right - another member told me the same thing a couple months ago. My waist is only 3 inches from my bra strap. If I don't slack off, I may even be able to scrape wsl by December.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 24, 2010)

UpDate:
I have inches to go before MBL.  Grumble.  But my hair is doing great!  Started doing conditioner spritz everyother day and regular braid outs again.  Thinking no heat until next Fall!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I will need December to make MBL 

I don't see my hair growing at all, next pics in June


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 25, 2010)

exubah said:


> Well this morning I decided to do something a little different with my hair for work. I'm still PS'ing so it did a low horizontal braid with my hair from the left side to the right. I then twisted the single plait around in a flat bun and used my flexi-8 to secure it. I had "rug rat" take a pic of it before I ran out of the house so I will try and post it when I get home tonight.
> 
> View attachment 59064
> 
> View attachment 59068


 
This is so cute, I'm telling you up front I am going to use this style soon



Scorpimini14720 said:


> I am really wondering if I am going to be able to make MBL by the end of the year. I am still not at BSL yet. It looks like another 3-4 inches for full BSL. Maybe I am reaching to far ahead and I should take baby steps.
> My hair is in good condition. I cowash 3-4 times a week and PS throughout the week. Maybe I shouldn't have trimmed my ends because I still look the same length from November 2009.


 
Your BSL and MBL look to be in the same area, I bet you will make it, I'm in the same boat. Im not giving up, I will be patient and wait until dec.



exubah said:


> ....bumping this up............I was just wondering at the rate you are going now when do you think you will probably first touch MBL (providing you have no setbacks and not necessarily full MBL) this year?
> 
> Personally I think I will probably touch MBL at my next relaxer which will be in May (God spare life and no setbacks).


 
Personally I don't expect to be MBL until dec, only because I am 1inch past APL, so I have a long road ahead, but as along as I get there by the end of the year I will be happy.



JJamiah said:


> I think I will need December to make MBL
> 
> *I don't see my hair growing at all*, next pics in June


 
JJ why do you think that? Have you had a set back? You have been making really go progress...


----------



## ckisland (Feb 25, 2010)

If I keep with my routine (regular wash n'goes and buns), I should be BSL by April and MBL in December should be no problem (I think). Checked my length today and shocked my friends. I'm almost boob-length !! 

Update on my routine:
Instead of just leaving in condish like I normally do, I've been adding a little KCCC for some hold so that I can at least get second day hair. And yesterday I got frustrated after watching Good Hair, so I cowashed and wore my hair for the rest of the day with no product or leave-in. My hair was bangin' 

ETA:
Just realized that the routine I put in my first post is not the one I'm using anymore. Now I just cowash every other to every 3 days and wear a wash n'go or wash n'go bun during that time. I'm trying to cut my detangling to once a week, but I may be sticking to twice a week.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> This is so cute, I'm telling you up front I am going to use this style soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*No, Knocks on wood no set back thank goodness! I think it is more or less Anorexia, really I just don't see it growing. *
* my husband says yes. I say Okay, and wipe my eyes  and look again and still ..... He says yesterday go grab your pink polo shirt so you can see, I Laughed at him, he talks alot of LHCF talk every now and then. My brothers girlfriend was over and he said, did you DC after you colored your hair, and proceeded to inform her about how she can get split ends. It was so embarrassing and I just sunk into the chair. erplexed*


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

ckisland said:


> If I keep with my routine (regular wash n'goes and buns), I should be BSL by April and MBL in December should be no problem (I think). Checked my length today and shocked my friends. I'm almost boob-length !!
> 
> Update on my routine:
> Instead of just leaving in condish like I normally do, I've been adding a little KCCC for some hold so that I can at least get second day hair. And *yesterday I got frustrated after watching Good Hair,* so I cowashed and wore my hair for the rest of the day with no product or leave-in. My hair was bangin'
> ...


 
why may I ask did you get frustrated. I just saw it yesterday as well. I didn't find it bad. I was like  ($1000 lay away weaves) for some and  (al sharpton was making some sense)

You got me to turn it on again and watch it before it expires!


----------



## growinstrong (Feb 25, 2010)

What's your reggie?  You've gotten some really good growth since your October pic. 



sipp100 said:


> Thanks NikkiGirl! You are probably right - another member told me the same thing a couple months ago. My waist is only 3 inches from my bra strap. If I don't slack off, I may even be able to scrape wsl by December.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 25, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> What's your reggie? You've gotten some really good growth since your October pic.


 
Cut and pasted from another thread - I'm lazy:

I thought I had average hair growth before finding this forum, but maybe it is a little faster than average. It grows about 3/4" (0.75") per month. Maybe a little more in the summer. It grew from collarbone to bsl in 8 months. I've been transitioning to natural for 9 months.

My reggie is simple - cowash 2x/wk, DC 1 or 2x/wk. I don't use shampoo at all. Other than various oils, I don't use any other products. 

I BKT'd in November, and then again last night. It helps with detangling, which leads to good retention. I try to keep my hair as straight as possible at all times. It doesn't like curls, braid-outs, twist-outs, etc. All those "styles" lead to tangles, so I just wear it in a bun or straight down. I don't "bump" my ends, either. That leads to breakage and split ends.

Oh yeah, I do try to take a couple teaspoons of Carlson's Fish Oil each day, but I don't know if that accounts for any growth - I'm not consistent with it.


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 25, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Cut and pasted from another thread - I'm lazy:
> 
> I thought I had average hair growth before finding this forum, but maybe it is a little faster than average. It grows about 3/4" (0.75") per month. Maybe a little more in the summer. It grew from collarbone to bsl in 8 months. I've been transitioning to natural for 9 months.
> 
> ...


 Your hair looks good...may I ask your hair type and have you noticed any breakage by transitioning with BKT?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks casey!

When I first joined, I was told my hair type was 4a, so that's what I go with. However, I'm not so sure about that - my hair doesn't look or behave like the type 4 fotkis I browse (stalk).  I know my crown is somewhere in the 3's...Girl, I don't know!

No, I haven't had any adverse effects from BKT'ing. My hair doesn't mind 425 degree heat. I've never seen an electric flatiron that could burn my hair - it's just naturally hardy.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> why may I ask did you get frustrated. I just saw it yesterday as well. I didn't find it bad. I was like  ($1000 lay away weaves) for some and  (al sharpton was making some sense)
> 
> You got me to turn it on again and watch it before it expires!


It was just the discouraging comments about natural black hair, and having ALL black women portrayed as if we will do anything to not wear our own hair . I've heard this already, but it made me sad. Also, I watched the movie in my campus's Black Student Services Center and the comments of some folks had me


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 25, 2010)

exubah said:


> ....bumping this up............I was just wondering at the rate you are going now when do you think you will probably first touch MBL (providing you have no setbacks and not necessarily full MBL) this year?
> 
> Personally I think I will probably touch MBL at my next relaxer which will be in May (God spare life and no setbacks).


 
I think I'll be "touching" MBL in about a month. That will only be the tip of my V though.  Hopefully I'll be full MBL by the end of the year.  



ckisland said:


> It was just the discouraging comments about natural black hair, and having ALL black women portrayed as if we will do anything to not wear our own hair .


 
OMG. And I was so mad because I thought everyone that talked bad about the movie was just being all sensitive. So I was defending him doing the movie at first.  I don't fit into ANY of the catergories of the black women in that film. And I hate that yt people will now think we all do. 

And when they showed the high school girls and they wore the natural girl out, I was so mad. They just showed her looking sad and not even responding.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 25, 2010)

Made APL with my length check yesterday! On my way...


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

ckisland said:


> It was just the discouraging comments about natural black hair, and having ALL black women portrayed as if we will do anything to not wear our own hair . I've heard this already, but it made me *sad*. Also, I watched the movie in my campus's Black Student Services Center and the comments of some folks had me


 
I didn't find it bad, I did find it more sad. The fact that women who looked as if they couldn't afford to purchase these horrible looking Weaves were buying them for $1000. The teachers hair looked a wreck. The childcare provider's hair didn't look better than the $200 weaves I use to do in the salon. The indian baby had me sad, crying. I don't like Ice-T, he is a PIG in my eyes, that is in my eyes MOPO (My own personal Opinion). Al Sharpton enlightened me some as to when and why he started to relax his hair. He made sense most of what he said. The Black girl in the Chinese store Looked so DUMB black people don't wear their hair like that no mo' (for real for real) She looked like if the chinese guy said black hair stinks and smells like shyt she'd agree. Looked very ignorant. Then Chris asked why people don't buy black hair because of sickle cell, the ignorant asian guy said YES! HUH, I wasn't frustrated the lease, just sad about the ignorance that still exist in the world. 

I too felt bad for the girl with the natural hair, because the girl with the natural hair and the one in front of her being a former supervisor would be the one I'd hire, not the rest of the girls if we are basing it on hairstyles. Her hair was very nice, and the one in front was well kept relaxed hair the others their hair was a HOTT mess! 

Anywho, thanks for you ladies point of view on the movie.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> Made APL with my length check yesterday! On my way...


 
Congratulations DE,


----------



## naturalepiphany (Feb 25, 2010)

I just recently trimmed about a quarter to a half inch of hair in some places, but after recalculating MBL correctly I may be able to reach it by November if I can grow a good inch in the next two months. Which I hope I can do even after my mini trim.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 26, 2010)

I decided to post some length shots so you ladies will have some idea of where I'm starting at. Also I think I'm going to shingle my hair this weekend so I'll post some pics of that later on .

1. wash n'go 
2. side stretched
3. nape stretched (just at the base of my shoulder blade)
4. crown stretched
5. front stretched


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey ladies, just checking in.

I have some heat damage to deal with from a botched visit to the stylist and i'm thinking of getting a cut.  A shaping layered type cut...not sure yet, but i'd probably lose about an inch on my longest layer.  I already lost about an inch 3 weeks ago at that corrective trim.  ::sigh::

Well, otherwise  I'm laying off the heat at home, and just babying my hair. I did a DC yesterday and I'm doing another on Sunday.  Just going to wear curly styles, mostly braidouts, and see where I am in a few months.  I wanted to be MBL by may the latest, but I'll be OK if it takes until August.   

My last texlax was August 7, 2007 so If i make MBL by August, then it's from "bald" to mbl in 3 years.  That aint bad!


----------



## Spring (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess I'll join this challenge......



> Hey ladies, just checking in.
> 
> I have some heat damage to deal with from a botched visit to the stylist and i'm thinking of getting a cut. A shaping layered type cut...not sure yet, but i'd probably lose about an inch on my longest layer. I already lost about an inch 3 weeks ago at that corrective trim. ::sigh::



Hopefully you'll hit a really good growth spurt to make up for the 2 inches you've trimmed.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 26, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> My last texlax was August 7, 2007 so If i make MBL by August, then it's from "bald" to mbl in 3 years.  That aint bad!


This is exactly how I feel. BCing to half an inch of hair and being MBL three years later would be amazing


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 27, 2010)

Spring said:


> Hopefully you'll hit a really good growth spurt to make up for the 2 inches you've trimmed.



I'm still not sure if i'm going to do the corrective cut, so I may only still have just 1 inch to make up....but thanks! I hope I hit a growth spurt too.  I HOPE WE ALL DO!!!



ckisland said:


> This is exactly how I feel. BCing to half an inch of hair and being MBL three years later would be amazing


AMEN SISTER!!!! I love that smiley btw hahah  she's dancing for joy, hair joy.


----------



## taj (Feb 27, 2010)

All is well with my tresses. Just checking in!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm glad everyone is doing so well!


----------



## Wynndie (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi everyone! It has been a while since I updated. I started a swim class 3 times a week and I'm not sure about the effects it will have on my hair. I wet my hair before I get into the pool and immediately rinse after. I am using an intense moisturing shampoo and deep condition my hair for 30 minutes. 
   Then I use a leave in conditioner I would say its a light protein. I also moisture my hair with nuetrogena triple moisture silk leave in. I have not had a touch up since the second week of December. I am still trying to get use to wearing protective styles and absolutely no heat. I am streching but surprisingly my newgrowth isn't out of control. 
Fingers crossed*** 

Thanks.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 27, 2010)

So my shingled wash n'go is a no go since I decided I wanted to wear a ponytail last night and this morning . My hair's big and fluffy now that it's loss, but doesn't like a darn bit shingled. I think I'm playing around with my hair because she's going on lock down starting on the first. I'll be doing a mini protective style challenge until May when I'll do my length check. 

My poor hair. I've been going so back and forth with her. If Xena could talk, she'd tell me to leave her the hell alone


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

took a pic with a bras so i could see. i am maybe 4-5 inches from where i wanna be. not bad. i can do that before december =)


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im feeling kinda down and I need some cheering up from you ladies... My last relaxer was october 20,2009 As you can see from my pic(Below) I was BSL well I havent relaxed yet but I looseded my hair last night to wash it and when I stretched it out-It looks like it's still BSL.
The thing is I guess about a month or so ago I trimmed it. I think I trimmed it too much.I have 2.2-3 inches newgrowth but when I streched my hair it still semms to be the same BSL. I feel so discouraged-I have definately retired my scissors!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am 11 weeks post. I air dried last week and bunned. Tonite I'm roller setting. I'll take a pic tomorrow. My poufy roots make my set look nice and full.


----------



## ceebee3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I forgot I was in this challenge, LOL!  I'm not even APL but I'm going to keep pushing and see where I'll end up by December.

I'm about to do a nexxus emergencee treatment and then I'll deep condition and put my hair into 2 braids.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 28, 2010)

Just finished shampooing (again, but I wanted a clean slate), conditioning, detangling, and bunning my hair. My personal challenge starts tomorrow and I'm kind of excited. I'll be bunning from March 1 until May 14 (6 months after nappiversary) and will hopefully be BSL. My routine for my challenge is to cowash and bun, taking down my wash n'go bun every 3 days. I'll do twist buns too, and keep them in for a week or so. 

Wish me luck ladies


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 28, 2010)

Checking in today was wash day. I did a prepoo with coconut oil under the dryer and then I applied avocado, honey and coconut milk as my conditioner, rinsed with BS and did a final rinse with tea, I am loving how my hair feels, I'm pretty sure I will stay on the natural reggie. except for the curl activator Adora got me using for daily moisture,lol.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 28, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Im feeling kinda down and I need some cheering up from you ladies... My last relaxer was october 20,2009 As you can see from my pic(Below) I was BSL well I havent relaxed yet but I looseded my hair last night to wash it and when I stretched it out-It looks like it's still BSL.
> The thing is I guess about a month or so ago I trimmed it. I think I trimmed it too much.I have 2.2-3 inches newgrowth but when I streched my hair it still semms to be the same BSL. I feel so discouraged-I have definately retired my scissors!



awww  ((hugs)) 
hey, BSL aint a bad place to be.  as long as your ends are healthy keep those scissors retired.  you'll bounce back and grow grow grow  Summer's coming, maybe a growth spurt is headed your way?



ckisland said:


> Just finished shampooing (again, but I wanted a clean slate), conditioning, detangling, and bunning my hair. My personal challenge starts tomorrow and I'm kind of excited. I'll be bunning from March 1 until May 14 (6 months after nappiversary) and will hopefully be BSL. My routine for my challenge is to cowash and bun, taking down my wash n'go bun every 3 days. I'll do twist buns too, and keep them in for a week or so.
> 
> Wish me luck ladies



good luck but u dont need it, bunning is the troof!!


----------



## exubah (Feb 28, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Im feeling kinda down and I need some cheering up from you ladies... My last relaxer was october 20,2009 As you can see from my pic(Below) I was BSL well I havent relaxed yet but I looseded my hair last night to wash it and when I stretched it out-It looks like it's still BSL.
> The thing is I guess about a month or so ago I trimmed it. I think I trimmed it too much.I have 2.2-3 inches newgrowth but when I streched my hair it still semms to be the same BSL. I feel so discouraged-I have definately retired my scissors!


 

Awwww remember "watch pot don't boil" so if you don't think about you'll be MBL before you realize it............I know, I know, easier said than done.  I'm sure your hair is thanking you for the trim , mine always does.


----------



## exubah (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, last night I washed my hair with my L'Occitane Repairing Shampoo and DC'd with the Repairing Mask.  I applied my Rusk Smoother Leave-In and a little Frizz Ease Serum.  Air dried in a single plait ponytail over night and applied JBCO to my roots this morning.  A little NTM Silk Touch and EVCO and out the door I went with my bun.

I'm going to bed tonight in pinned up Pippylongstockings pigtails.


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 28, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Im feeling kinda down and I need some cheering up from you ladies... My last relaxer was october 20,2009 As you can see from my pic(Below) I was BSL well I havent relaxed yet but I looseded my hair last night to wash it and when I stretched it out-It looks like it's still BSL.
> The thing is I guess about a month or so ago I trimmed it. I think I trimmed it too much.I have 2.2-3 inches newgrowth but when I streched my hair it still semms to be the same BSL. I feel so discouraged-I have definately retired my scissors!


 Aww thanks too all of you who sent me a motivational PM...I appreciate ya!


----------



## ckisland (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay after starting a vent thread, I think I feel a little better now. I'm going to stick with my original plan and just do wash n'go buns and do a length check in May. If my hair's not BSL by then, I'll go to plan b.

Sound good? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 1, 2010)

exubah said:


> ....bumping this up............I was just wondering at the rate you are going now when do you think you will probably first touch MBL (providing you have no setbacks and not necessarily full MBL) this year?
> 
> Personally I think I will probably touch MBL at my next relaxer which will be in May (God spare life and no setbacks).


 
Me too, MBL twin! I am 11 weeks post and am stretching another 9 weeks until the first weekend in May (my bday month).  I am really close and I will definitely make it, but the question is will I still be MBL after the trim?  This is why I'm not claiming it yet.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 1, 2010)

So I didn't wash my hair this morning like I thought I might. Instead I'm wearing a blowout bun and I'm loving it erplexed. My hair's so soft and smooth. Also I twirled my hair to make the bun and only needed on good day hair pin to hold it in place.

Off to watch more youtubes and read more threads because I still don't know what to do about my hair.


----------



## lolascurls (Mar 1, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Aww thanks too all of you who sent me a motivational PM...I appreciate ya!


 
I found my hair shrinks alot when I have a lot of NG and that I'll need to find a better way to stretch it as I transition. #Your hair is probably just shrunken at the roots. 
Chin up, you're probably past BSL now. Keep up the good work and you will reach MBL in no time!


----------



## ckisland (Mar 1, 2010)

It took some digging, but me and my hair are back on the right track. I cowashed her and she coiled up all lovely again . I'm sticking with my cowashes and heat free routine. That's what got me to this length in the first place, and if it ain't broke, why go out of my way to jack it up . My hair length is where it should be, I'm just so bloody impatient. 

Oh yeah, I also updated my fotki http://public.fotki.com/ckisland/third-year-nov-2009-2010/


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm still a little past apl. No major progress to report.

I'm getting my hair braided (cornrows) Wednesday and if I like the way the lady braids my hair I'll keep going to her and keep my hair braided for the next 2-3 months just to give my self a break from doing my hair/ checking for any sign of progress.

I'm hoping that I like the results because her pricing is great!


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in... Been applying mega tek to my scalp every other night so Sunday I applied wheatgerm oil as prepoo for 1 hour, washed then DCed with Aussie deep moist 3 min miracle and NTM. Left. With no heat for like 6 hours while I just louged around the house. Rinsed and air dried. 



       I'm also in the newbie challege and my captains gave us a baggy challage for Feb. I really liked it and I've seen a difference in mt hair. I'll probably keep with it.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had a little progress.  After my cut at the end of last year, I was just above my bra strap.  Now I'm just below it.  Looks like I have maybe an inch of growth, so that's good. 

I'm not sure about my new regimen of blow drying more often.  I feel like my hair is breaking more, but I think that might be in my mind since I have an inch of retention in 2 months, which is very good for me.  I also think I might be seeing more splits.  But my more splits, that means one every week instead of one every month or two like before.  I'll have to be careful.  I haven't been moisturizing as well, maybe that's it.  Or actually, I think it might have to do with the fact that I'm brushing my hair more often now.  I've never trusted a brush . . . .


----------



## ckisland (Mar 2, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> I've had a little progress.  After my cut at the end of last year, I was just above my bra strap.  Now I'm just below it.  Looks like I have maybe an inch of growth, so that's good.
> 
> I'm not sure about my new regimen of blow drying more often.  I feel like my hair is breaking more, but I think that might be in my mind since I have an inch of retention in 2 months, which is very good for me.  I also think I might be seeing more splits.  But my more splits, that means one every week instead of one every month or two like before.  I'll have to be careful.  I haven't been moisturizing as well, maybe that's it.  Or actually, I think it might have to do with the fact that I'm brushing my hair more often now.  I've never trusted a brush . . . .


Retaining an inch in 2 months is definitely a good sign . I'm just curious. How often do you blowdry and how do you style your hair afterwards?


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Relaxing tomorrow after 12 weeks... So hoping I am finally mbl... At 9 weeks I straightened and was just past my bra strap...Cmon mbl!!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey ladies just checking in, I think I lost the two inches of new growth I got from Dec-Feb with detangling and matting becauses I didnt come my hair out well using a new shampoo...I did find an bottle of the old CON so Im happy for that I had a weave install on the 19th I took it down because she didnt do it right, I went to the lady that does my braids, so I took the weave out but kept the braids in so thats how Ive been wearing my hair for the last two weeks.....

Next length check end of June I think...


----------



## anon123 (Mar 2, 2010)

ckisland said:


> Retaining an inch in 2 months is definitely a good sign . I'm just curious. How often do you blowdry and how do you style your hair afterwards?



I blow dry at least every other wash.  Sometimes two washes in a row. I wash once a week.  I  blow dry in sections, then I oil each section and twist it up.  This will give me a soft twist out set.  I can style my hair any way then, either wearing it down, a ponytail, or in a bun.


----------



## Spring (Mar 2, 2010)

Are we considering the distance halfway between bsl and wl,....mbl?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Spring said:


> Are we considering the distance halfway between bsl and wl,....mbl?



I always thought it was the distance halfway between shoulder length and waist. I might be wrong.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in. Did my first texlax today and feeling pretty good about it. In a bunning challenge so, threw it immediately in a baggied bun. I think retention is going to be key for me.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 2, 2010)

I am back in LOW mode again. I am wearing my half wigs, with a slice of bang pulled out and gelled back.  I am wearing Outre Ruby right now giving my Elise Freetress equal a break. LOL!


----------



## exubah (Mar 2, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Relaxing tomorrow after 12 weeks... So hoping I am finally mbl... At 9 weeks I straightened and was just past my bra strap...Cmon mbl!!!


 
Would love to see pics after your relaxer


----------



## taj (Mar 3, 2010)

I've gained an 1in. in 4 weeks using BT. I can't really see my actual length, because it's braided and I'm 21 weeks post. Now I'm eager to know my length. This would allow me to estimate what length I'll be once my stretch has ended.


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Me too, MBL twin! I am 11 weeks post and am stretching another 9 weeks until the first weekend in May (my bday month).  I am really close and I will definitely make it, but the question is will I still be MBL after the trim?  This is why I'm not claiming it yet.


 
Girl you know you are already there!!!! Love your hair.. I am so impressed you are stretching that long!!! i couldnt do it, the longest I think is 14 weeks for me whew, it was a nappy forest in there!! You will probably be waist by then, wouldnt that be a pleasant surprise??


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 3, 2010)

exubah said:


> Would love to see pics after your relaxer


 
I am going in a couple of hours and will have my stylist take pics on my phone. can u walk me thru how to load them on here!! Yall know I have been on the board a while and am a doofus at this. So, please chime in and help. help will be needed!!


----------



## Minnie (Mar 3, 2010)

I am checking in.  I have been rocking cornrows under a wig for the last month.  I have not straighten since January and probally will not not do a length check until June.  My starting length was APL and it is still about that length.  Everything seems to bw going good.


----------



## taj (Mar 3, 2010)

All is well with my hair but I'm so anxious to do a length check. I'll have to wait. Just finished my first box of viviscal. I'm on a roll!


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 3, 2010)

ok took my update pics on my phone, anybody with patience let me know..


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> I am going in a couple of hours and will have my stylist take pics on my phone. can u walk me thru how to load them on here!! Yall know I have been on the board a while and am a doofus at this. So, please chime in and help. help will be needed!!


 
You can upload the pics via email to photobucket.com, or some other photo storage site, and then paste the link created into your post.  Photobucket is free, btw.


----------



## exubah (Mar 3, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> ok took my update pics on my phone, anybody with patience let me know..


 
Okay, I've never put a phone picture on the computer but if you can get the pic from the phone to the computer I can help you from there....

Save the photo under "My Pictures" on your computer
When you are posting go to the paperclip "Attachments" and when the window pops up browse and upload from where you saved your pic 
Upload after you click on your pic
Once uploaded you then see your attachment in the paperclip icon pulldown....click on it and it will be inserted

................I hope u understood all of that...........


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in.  I've been here a year now and have gone from sl to a little past apl.  I figure I'm about 1/2" or so from bsl (stretched).  My goal is to  be bsb/bsl by my wedding May 8th.  I'll post pics next time I get my hair straightened some time this month.  Good to know so many are doing well.  I get a little impatient sometimes and need to hear from you positive ladies here.

btw: *Butterfly*, shouldn't you be in the mbl to wl challenge?  I think you'll be there before the year is up.  You're a real inspiration.  Keep it up!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm glad this thread popped up on the first page because I haven't checked in since January.  I've been sporting twists for the past three weeks, and LOVING the low maintenance!  On the first set of twists, I got so lazy that I didn't moisturize my ends the way I should have...nor did I take my vitamins.  So with this new set of twists (got them done last Saturday), I'm trying to seal my ends at least every other night and I'm back on track with taking my vitamins.

I did get a little bit cut off on Saturday (I hadn't trimmed since my BC last August, so I definitely needed it).  So, I'm kind of eager to see where my length is now.

Here is my length check for January:


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Ms Coco, you have beautiful hair. Anybody, have a problem looking at their hair too much. I seriously need to stay out of the mirror until my next length check, which is the beginning of May.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Nikki!  I have the same problem...at least I had the same problem until I started getting the twists done.  They've been really saving me from living in front of the mirror.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 3, 2010)

*raises hand* I'm always finding some way to look at my hair. I shouldn't have had to touch my hair for a good 3 or 4 days (my twist bun), but nooooo. I've taken my bun down a good 5 or 6 times in the 2 days it's been in . I was thinking about hiding my hair under a headwrap for extra protection (kinda like a wig), but I know that I would go into HIH shock . I need to be able to see and touch my hair at any moment. LOL!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 3, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> Ms Coco, you have beautiful hair. Anybody, have a problem looking at their hair too much. I seriously need to stay out of the mirror until my next length check, which is the beginning of May.



I didn't until this past touch up of color 3 weeks ago.  I see my dark roots growing in and I'm tempted to measure it haha.  It's a sickness.


Checking in.  I'll be doing lots of braidouts twists/twistouts and curly styles from now until...until.  
I'm also going to start seriously working on my edges, my temples seem thinner


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 4, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> subscribing. i may join if i get to 2010 and MBL looks feasible.
> 
> good luck to all


three months and a day later...i am joining. i am aiming for BSL by june 13th and MBL by october 13th. if i don't make it by my 23rd birthday, that leaves me 2.5 months to try to make it before 2010 is over.

i was in a serious car accident two days after posting in here, and laying in that hospital time gave my hair plenty of time to get matted and tangled...so as soon as it was feasible, i got to hardcore protective styling. i may or may not have had a setback with the detangling that followed the matting (i wasn't able to do it, thus i wasn't able to go slowly, pour on gobs of VO5, use a shower comb, etc, and length checks in the hospital are kinda hard) so i am acting as if i did. i put in two strand twists in rehab, and from there, my 6 month personal HYH challenge was born. i went into box braids as soon as i got home, and now i am in crochet braids. senegalese twists will follow this, then another set of crochet braids. i am sticking to washing every 2 weeks, and moisturizing when i remember (3ish times a week) with african royale braid spray and aloe vera gel.

now that that's established and it's official...let me go back to where i left off to see what amazing progress my fellow challengers have made!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 4, 2010)

lalla said:


> I have just taken my braids down.
> My front is CBL, the sides touch my nipple and the back is BSL. I want thick MBL hair by dec 2010 so I'll just measure the sides. I will consider I have reached my goal when my sides are mid back length.
> 
> My regimen:
> ...


love this regimen. i think i may start oil rinsing as you described, especially since i can't seem to remember to seal for the LIFE of me, unless i happen to be moisturizing with coconut oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love your color!




Whimsy said:


> I didn't until this past touch up of color 3 weeks ago. I see my dark roots growing in and I'm tempted to measure it haha. It's a sickness.
> 
> 
> Checking in. I'll be doing lots of braidouts twists/twistouts and curly styles from now until...until.
> I'm also going to start seriously working on my edges, my temples seem thinner


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Think I figured it out... Thanks njoy and exubah!! My avatar shows my start 10/06 and the other pics are after my relaxer 3/3/10.. Hoping to be there by september!!!
.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Mar 4, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> Ms Coco, you have beautiful hair. Anybody, have a problem looking at their hair too much. I seriously need to stay out of the mirror until my next length check, which is the beginning of May.


 I definitely have this problem, especially since I took out my install on the 20th of Feb. I have been all in my hair everday. in less than two weeks I have already wore flat ironed down then in a banana clip, wore my hair in plaits, twists, and did a twist out. lol And i cant stop stretching it to see if I gained length. lol I need to get another install asap otherwise im sure to have a setback with all the stuff im doing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on your upcoming nuptials!  Your hair already looks full and healthy.  You'll reach your goal in no time.   And for the record, impatient is my middle name...



angiet1985 said:


> My goal is to be bsb/bsl by my wedding May 8th... I get a little impatient sometimes and need to hear from you positive ladies here.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm gonna have to relax. I'll be 12 weeks Sat but my ng is ridiculous.  I think I've been underprocessed the past few touch ups and its just a jungle. It shouldn't be this bad after only 12 weeks. I'm setting an appointment for next week. I hate it though, now I will have to relax again in only 9 weeks so I can have straight hair for my birthday in May. 

Also my ends are a little frizzy so I pray I don't lose too much when its time to trim.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Mar 5, 2010)

hi all... just checking in.  i've been wearing braids for 7 weeks now. i just got back from a long business trip and since i'm totally jet lagged, i've been staying up all night carefully removing each braid and detangling... i'm about 22 weeks post relaxer. so far, going good. it looks like i have at least an inch and a half of NG. i may try to get a touch up relaxer on tuesday and see where i'm at.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 5, 2010)

Uh, can I join? I had a set back. I went to the danm Dominicans and they jacked me up. I am back to being a BS. I'm trying to be full MBL by the end of the year


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 5, 2010)

Peeking in, just to wave.  I don't know why I join these challenges sometimes, since I don't pay any attention to my length for a majority of the year.


----------



## Katherina (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm still praying to be MBL in December. If I lose NO inches, I'll make it. I'm considering doing my own weave...  and keeping it in for a month or two.  Mid-March through May? It's just so hot here and I wash my hair so often that I don't know if I can do it.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 5, 2010)

Checking in. This weekend I will do a protein treatment with aphoghee 2 min so I can prepare for my relaxer next Thursday. Praying for a lil growth.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 5, 2010)

Checkin in, still on the right track. I've been getting a 1/2 inch per month in some places and 3/4 inch in others so I'm happy. I hope to continue the rest of the year with no set backs, I'm trying to do as lil as possible to my hair and keep my natural reggie up which I love. My is only 99% natural because Adora got me hooked on Curl Activator and my hair is actually responding well to it, so for now it's a keeper.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 5, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Checking in. This weekend I will do a protein treatment with aphoghee 2 min so I can prepare for my relaxer next Thursday. Praying for a lil growth.


 
Your hair looks SO healthy!  Thumbs up!


----------



## exubah (Mar 5, 2010)

tsmith said:


> Uh, can I join? I had a set back. I went to the danm Dominicans and they jacked me up. I am back to being a BS. I'm trying to be full MBL by the end of the year



Sure, welcome to the club!!!!  Sorry to hear about the setback


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 5, 2010)

Girl, I know exactly what you mean!  I too, have had a run in with a Dominican salon in my area.  Haven't been back since.  You just gave me flashbacks! 

Glad you're joining the challenge!



tsmith said:


> Uh, can I join? I had a set back. I went to the danm Dominicans and they jacked me up. I am back to being a BS. I'm trying to be full MBL by the end of the year


----------



## ckisland (Mar 5, 2010)

I just cowashed the small braids I converted from my twists. I must say that I'm loving them . They're so long!!!!! They fall a little past my shoulders, and they've never been this long before. Apparently I'm doing something right! lol! 
The plan (for the moment) is to keep them in for 4-6 weeks cowashing once a week and keeping them in a bun since I'm still in the bunning challenge until May.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 6, 2010)

tsmith said:


> Uh, can I join? I had a set back. I went to the danm Dominicans and they jacked me up. I am back to being a BS. I'm trying to be full MBL by the end of the year


Sorry to hear that. I only trust two ladies at the Dominican salon I go to...one is BSL/relaxed and the other is MBL/natural. Took me forever to find them, too.

I actually decided the other day that there is no point in trying to make it to MBL if I don't enjoy every bit of the journey, so on Tuesday when I take these crochet braids out (that will be 3 weeks exactly) I will wet bun for a few days then go get a Dominican blowout. I'll then do a length check on the 13th, the midpoint of my 6 month HYH. I haven't seen my hair straight since the day before my accident, so December 4th...and I miss my hair!

I figure after I get that out of my system, I'll be able to go into senegalese twists with no issues since I will be itching to PS again. I just need to swang somethin' real quick...


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, I know exactly what you mean! I too, have had a run in with a Dominican salon in my area. Haven't been back since. You just gave me flashbacks!
> 
> Glad you're joining the challenge!


 
Girlllll, I was listening to my co-workers. A couple of them came to work with their hair all purrrttyyy and I was in a long stretch and wanted my hair to be pretty for my bf's bday. The rest is history


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 6, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I only trust two ladies at the Dominican salon I go to...one is BSL/relaxed and the other is MBL/natural. Took me forever to find them, too.
> 
> *I actually decided the other day that there is no point in trying to make it to MBL if I don't enjoy every bit of the journey*, so on Tuesday when I take these crochet braids out (that will be 3 weeks exactly) I will wet bun for a few days then go get a Dominican blowout. I'll then do a length check on the 13th, the midpoint of my 6 month HYH. I haven't seen my hair straight since the day before my accident, so December 4th...and I miss my hair!
> 
> I figure after I get that out of my system, I'll be able to go into senegalese twists with no issues since I will be itching to PS again. I just need to swang somethin' real quick...


 
Uh, I hear ya but remember you're on a mission.Trust me I know how you feel but trust me when you reach MB that wait will be so much worth it.  So, get your Blow out, enjoy it for a min and then back to PS

That was my first time going to a Dominican salon in like...NEVER....I usually do my own hair. I"m glad to be in the challenge!!!!

*off to add MBL 2010 to my siggy"


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 8, 2010)

tsmith said:


> *Uh, I hear ya but remember you're on a mission.Trust me I know how you feel but trust me when you reach MB that wait will be so much worth it.  So, get your Blow out, enjoy it for a min and then back to PS*
> 
> That was my first time going to a Dominican salon in like...NEVER....I usually do my own hair. I"m glad to be in the challenge!!!!
> 
> *off to add MBL 2010 to my siggy"


So, so true. If I have a single, solitary second thought before I walk in the salon...I will just take that as a sign to run far, far away! 

These braids are coming out tomorrow and I have been itching to take them out since Thursday. Thank goodness I didn't feel good today (well, for my hair's sake) because I would have been all OVER that avocado I bought last night!

Speaking of which, I'm off to stalk some DC recipes that involve avocado now...


----------



## lolascurls (Mar 8, 2010)

I've reinstalled another set of crochet braids and I plan to use the cornrows underneath this as a low manipulation style to grow out my hair to MBL!


----------



## Kellum (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't checked in a while. I've been really busy. I'm still doing my regimen and trucking along until I get to MBL. I flat ironed my hair for the first time since Dec. 2009. I will say that I am BSB but won't claim until I am do my touch up in April. I wear my bra low so when I get to it, I think I can safely say I am MBL. Hopefully by Aug I should be there if not really close.


----------



## Spring (Mar 8, 2010)

tsmith said:


> Uh, I hear ya but remember you're on a mission.Trust me I know how you feel but trust me when you reach MB that wait will be so much worth it.  So, get your Blow out, enjoy it for a min and then back to PS
> 
> *That was my first time going to a Dominican salon in like...NEVER*....I usually do my own hair. I"m glad to be in the challenge!!!!
> 
> *off to add MBL 2010 to my siggy"


 
I'm sorry about your setback, I think I would be in tears.  Concerning the bolded is why I'm scared to go to a Dominican salon.  My at home look might not be as sleek, but at least I know my hair didn't take a beating.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in.  I'm off heat until next fall.  Will be doing braid outs.  I know I've said I'm off heat before but I mean it this time!


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 8, 2010)

I need to take some more pics once I straighten again. I'm still hoping to get there by the end of the year!


----------



## ckisland (Mar 8, 2010)

If I ever, ever, mention putting small braids or twists into my hair, someone e-slap me :hardslap:!! I cannot do the take down for small braids, and my hair can't take the manipulation. I know this  and I still do it!! I'm sitting here now with less than half of my head upbraided and I am so done . Does my hair benefit from this? NO! My hair hates this. le sigh. I'll take care of the rest tomorrow.

By the way. Kellum and Southernbella, y'all have some beautiful hair .


----------



## beauti4dlo (Mar 9, 2010)

still going strong with the challange!!! Goals this year, achieve major length, take care of ends, and stay away from heat!! progres pics comin as soon as i get a new camera!! Good luck to all as well!


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2010)

It took 3 hours but I finally got my braids out . Now I'm going to be back to wash n'go buns and regular twist buns. No small braids or small twists anytime soon, thank you very much .

I tried my new Green Tea and Hibiscus conditioner from shescentit tonight and I love it ! Better than the Avocado condish and just under the Honey Rinse.


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> I need to take some more pics once I straighten again. I'm still hoping to get there by the end of the year!


 

Oh my.... I remember the days when you were relaxed, those were the days. Your head of hair was gorgeous!!! Now, look at ya all natural and shutting it down again!!! Ok does anybody here remember her relaxed hair??? Look at her natural hair! it IS beautiful! I am so proud of you and look at your accomplishment! Great job! ok, im done...(cute bra)


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, so I got my blowout....and I'm disappointed.

Not because my hair was damaged by my stylist, because it actually turned out FABULOUS...but my ends are so thin and scraggly looking, despite this HYH I have been on. I definitely gained some growth since my last length check in November and I really think making it to BSL by June is no problem, but I am 1" from BSL and I need a 1" trim, so I guess that technically makes me 2" from BSL. I haven't decided whether I'm going to get that trim now or later since I will not be wearing my hair straight again for a few months. I really think braids are not my friend, in the sense that they thin my hair out, which is something I realized before I even knew what healthy hair was...so I will stick with my plan to go into senegalese twists and rethink the crochet braids. Pics below.

P.S. Can anyone offer an opinion on where MBL is for me? Looking more closely, I feel like I may have one strand scraping BSB (judging by my actual shoulder blades), but I would like someone else's opinion.











(I posted the second pic so you can get a better view of my ends.)

Making a comp photo now...I may post it later.


----------



## Kellum (Mar 11, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Ok, so I got my blowout....and I'm disappointed.
> 
> Not because my hair was damaged by my stylist, because it actually turned out FABULOUS...but my ends are so thin and scraggly looking, despite this HYH I have been on. I definitely gained some growth since my last length check in November and I really think making it to BSL by June is no problem, but I am 1" from BSL and I need a 1" trim, so I guess that technically makes me 2" from BSL. I haven't decided whether I'm going to get that trim now or later since I will not be wearing my hair straight again for a few months. I really think braids are not my friend, in the sense that they thin my hair out, which is something I realized before I even knew what healthy hair was...so I will stick with my plan to go into senegalese twists and rethink the crochet braids. Pics below.
> 
> ...



I don't think your ends look that bad. Your ends may appear thin because your hair is growing and the other hair hasn't caught up yet. At the most i would think 1/2" trim would be good. 

Your hair is almost BSB. I would say you need at least 1 1/2" to be BSB. I wouldn't go by your bra. You wear your low like I do mine. I think when you get to the bottom of your bra you will be MBL. When you pass the bra you will be full MBL. Overall I think your hair looks good. Its good that you know your hair and know that braids are not for you. That will save you from a set back.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 11, 2010)

Kellum said:


> I don't think your ends look that bad. Your ends may appear thin because your hair is growing and the other hair hasn't caught up yet. At the most i would think 1/2" trim would be good.
> 
> Your hair is almost BSB. I would say you need at least 1 1/2" to be BSB. I wouldn't go by your bra. You wear your low like I do mine. I think when you get to the bottom of your bra you will be MBL. When you pass the bra you will be full MBL. Overall I think your hair looks good. Its good that you know your hair and know that braids are not for you. That will save you from a set back.


ok, cool. i finally figured out that MBL is the bottom of my bra, but i was still confused by BSB/BSL. you also just saved 1/2" of my hair from being snipped off...thanks!

you know i'm still thinking about getting yarn braids because of you, DESPITE what i said about braids not being my thing. maybe i will do yarn twists - idk, but your thread was the BUSINESS!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi ladies! 

Nothing going on here - same ole, same ole. Being patient is the hardest part for me. Wish I could go to sleep and wake up later in the year at MBL. Hair VanWinkle.


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 11, 2010)

I haven't updated in awhile..I am still hoping for MBL by the end of the year but I did a major cut in January so it will be a miracle if I make it. If I can get back to BSL by the end of October. I might barely make MBL.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd be alright if I didn't length check every time I get out of the shower. Am I really expecting to notice a difference from day to day?    I really need to focus on keeping my face in check.  Using all these oils in my hair is causing my face to break out on the side that I sleep on.  Anybody else have that?  I change my pillowcase and scarf daily. what ta do?  What ta do? :crazy:


----------



## Kellum (Mar 11, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok, cool. i finally figured out that MBL is the bottom of my bra, but i was still confused by BSB/BSL. you also just saved 1/2" of my hair from being snipped off...thanks!
> 
> you know i'm still thinking about getting yarn braids because of you, DESPITE what i said about braids not being my thing. maybe i will do yarn twists - idk, but your thread was the BUSINESS!


 
Glad I could save your hair from the scissors. Try doing just a light dusting to give your hair time to catch up. Then reassess in about 3 months. If your ends have filled in then you know your other hair has caught up. If it is still the same then you know you need to trim a little. 

Thanks, I loved my yarn braids. I will be doing them again, probably this summer. I kept them in for a month only because I didn't have time to redo them. I tell you those things hold on to moisture like nobody’s business. My hair was so soft and moist when I took them out. I was like wow. I didn't have any breakage at all and my ends were fine. Taking them out was a beast though since I had to pretty much unravel by hand. Other than that I loved them.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 11, 2010)

No more escaping today...I will relax this evening. This will be my first relaxer of the year. My last one was in December and I will post a pic as soon as I get home from the salon.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 11, 2010)

My hair's so soft y'all . My hair's at the point were I don't need a leave-in for my hair to be soft all day. I can cowash and go and have fab hair. I don't even DC after shampooing . I need to get back to cowashing and bunning every 3 days. This, combined with Shescentit products, is what got my hair to this point of health


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay so I relaxed on Thursday and I have a pic for you ladies. I have the infamous "v" shape now so I can tell that there is a little growth


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Okay so I relaxed on Thursday and I have a pic for you ladies. I have the infamous "v" shape now so I can tell that there is a little growth


 

LOVELY!!!


----------



## exubah (Mar 13, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Okay so I relaxed on Thursday and I have a pic for you ladies. I have the infamous "v" shape now so I can tell that there is a little growth


 
 You're inching right along beautifully  lovely growth and hair!!!!


----------



## exubah (Mar 13, 2010)

Checking in for today............ I put some AOGPB on dry hair this morning with a plastic shower cap over it and tied down with my hair scarf that has a plastic insert.  I rinsed my hair after about 5 hours and co-washed with Aussie Moist.  My NG is popping (chalk it up to the protein) but soft.  After applying some Rusk Smoother and a little John Frieda Frizz Ease I'm now air-drying in a single plait ponytail.  When I get to about 80% dry I'm going to apply my JBCO, a little NTM Silk Touch and finish it off with EVCO.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 13, 2010)

Checking in. I did a prepoo with garlic infused coconut oil & washed & DCed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. I'm airdrying with two plaits under a scarf. I really need a protein treatment so I'm going to co-wash in a few days & do a protein treatment & a nettle tea rinse.

My longest layer is touching the top of my brastrap finally.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 13, 2010)

exubah said:


> Checking in for today............ I put some AOGPB on dry hair this morning with a plastic shower cap over it and tied down with my hair scarf that has a plastic insert. I rinsed my hair after about 5 hours and co-washed with Aussie Moist. My NG is popping (chalk it up to the protein) but soft. After applying some Rusk Smoother and a little John Frieda Frizz Ease I'm now air-drying in a single plait ponytail. When I get to about 80% dry I'm going to apply my JBCO, a little NTM Silk Touch and finish it off with EVCO.


 

Uh, can you please add me to the list I um, relaxed today after a 3 month stint. I got alot of growth but unfortunatly I had to cut about 2 or so inches off, so I'm back at BS. Which is cool. I knew I was going to have to cut that off. Long story short, dominicans jacked me up last year and effed me up, so basically every 3 months when I relaxed I cut off about 2 inches so the jacked up part could catch up. Well the jacked up part that was real short last year is now BS and the rest of my hair was past the bottom of my ta'da's. Anywho, I just cut 2-3 inches and I'm happy with my decision. Now I'm back on this mission to WL


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi ladies:

Here's a brief update. I don't believe I'm MBL.  This is why I didn't wanna claim it yet, even though I believe I made it before my touchup and trim.  I got relaxed last Thursday and it wasn't a good experience. Long story short, my sides look and feel very thin.  My ends are rough and she didn't really style my hair well or get it straight enough (I'm used to high quality ceramic tools and it's hard to go back). My sides are scaring me. Here's a preliminary pic but I will take more from behind and closeups of my sides. I would say I am full BSL and inching towards MBL after the trim. She said she took of 1/4 of an inch but I think it was more.

I'm not really upset about that b/c my ends ARE rough and I will need to keep snipping away at them until they are healthy again. They're not thin, but they just feel and look damaged. IDK. I'm discouraged b/c I rarely use heat and protective style a lot. Plus I keep conditioner and oils on my ends. And I don't stress my roots so I wonder if the relaxer thinned my hair, whether it was left on too long. I see I will have to stop being cheap and go back to the Aveda salon.  I pray with TLC and a break from chemicals I can get my thickness back.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 14, 2010)

Butterfly, you're hair is beautiful , but only you know how your hair should look and feel .

Update: I haven't been too nice to my hair recently, but I've joined 2 more challenges  so I'll be back on the ball at the end of this week. I just feel like playing around, but I'm not going to do anything too crazy and have a setback.


----------



## taj (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm on my way to mbl or I may be there already. I can't wait for a length check! I have to trim, but it's not going to really take off length. I know it's grown several inches.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 14, 2010)

ok I'm still in, but no length checks for me till the fall. I know.  Going to do no heat till it gets cold again.  plan on braid outs over wist this year.  And most importantly, enjoy my hair!   Ladies, HHG


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 14, 2010)

I joined the cowash challenge today -- I think this summer when my HYH is over, I will cowash and wet bun. I cowashed about 3-4 times per week the past two summers and had great growth, but my ends always looked crazy when I straightened in the fall due to all the WNGs/puffs and detangling. Hopefully bunning (and sealing) will help prevent that.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while. I've been having a couple of set backs so I'm not sure that I'll make MBL. Pregnancy completely changed my hair texture and between that and the winter weather my hair had major breakage and splits. I'm hoping that since my hormones should be leveling out now that I've given birth my hair can recover. I just trimmed (well more like cut) so I'm actually shorter than when I started off in this challenge. I am going to up my cowashing now that its beginning to warm up again.


----------



## classychic1908 (Mar 15, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Hi ladies:
> 
> Here's a brief update. I don't believe I'm MBL.  This is why I didn't wanna claim it yet, even though I believe I made it before my touchup and trim.  I got relaxed last Thursday and it wasn't a good experience. Long story short, my sides look and feel very thin.  My ends are rough and she didn't really style my hair well or get it straight enough (I'm used to high quality ceramic tools and it's hard to go back). My sides are scaring me. Here's a preliminary pic but I will take more from behind and closeups of my sides. I would say I am full BSL and inching towards MBL after the trim. She said she took of 1/4 of an inch but I think it was more.
> 
> I'm not really upset about that b/c my ends ARE rough and I will need to keep snipping away at them until they are healthy again. They're not thin, but they just feel and look damaged. IDK. I'm discouraged b/c I rarely use heat and protective style a lot. Plus I keep conditioner and oils on my ends. And I don't stress my roots so I wonder if the relaxer thinned my hair, whether it was left on too long. I see I will have to stop being cheap and go back to the Aveda salon.  I pray with TLC and a break from chemicals I can get my thickness back.


 

((Hugs))  It will get better!  I'm sure you've heard the raves about castor oil and thickness maybe castor oil can smooth your ends as well, if they're not damaged, but just feel off.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 15, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Okay so I relaxed on Thursday and I have a pic for you ladies. I have the infamous "v" shape now so I can tell that there is a little growth


 

 Your hair looks absolutely lovely!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 15, 2010)

Update! Here is my current length:





-Black line is APL, red line is wher I am, blue line is about MBL. I am getting there ladies =)


----------



## ckisland (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonight I decided to do a rollerset and I love love love the way it came out !!! This is my best one yet and I did 3 things differently: 1. used a round bristle brush 2. used Jane Carter's Condition and Set 3. used CHI Straight Guard. I know it's fluffy and not as smooth as it could have been, but I love it all the more for that.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 15, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> ((Hugs)) It will get better! I'm sure you've heard the raves about castor oil and thickness maybe castor oil can smooth your ends as well, if they're not damaged, but just feel off.


 
Thank you. I posted a separate thread because I realized yesterday that in some places she took off more than 2 inches.  This is because she changed the shape of my hair from blunt (as in my avi) to U shaped, without my knowledge or approval. 

I am still heated. I left her a message. I'm just gonna bun it up until I relax again because every time I see it I get mad all over again.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just checking in. Hair's still straight -- I am moisturizing every 2-3 days with a dab of coconut oil and avocado butter and mostly bunning/ponytailing it. I really want to try rollersetting (inspired by kblc06) but I am supposed to be going into senegalese twists when this blowout is done with.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 19, 2010)

*Checking in..

I've been focusing on the health of my hair and maintaining the protein/moisture balance. I am still DC'ing 1-3 times per week and alternating protein and moisture. 

I've been pretty consistent with my vitamins, supplements, and MT. It's moving! *


----------



## ckisland (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been using so much heat this month! It's ridiculous . I've finally put the blowdryer away from good (hopefully) after using it again today! I'm just asking for a setback, aren't I . I even contemplated going to get a professional blowout today. *sigh* I just want to see my length sooooo badly . Any other naturals feeling the same way?

Tomorrow is the start of Spring and Summer bunning and cowashing challenges, so I should be fine from now one.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 20, 2010)

Checking in, today is usually my wash day, but I am at work unfortunately. The weather is ugly, so I decided to try out my new half wig, Outre's Valentine. I moisturized and sealed, wrapped it up, left a little hair out, and slapped it on. I love it! No pics yet ladies, sorry..lol


----------



## exubah (Mar 20, 2010)

I co-washed on Thursday night with Aussie Moist and a little Roux Porosity Control condish.  Put in my Giovanni Direct Leave-In and a little John Frieda Frizz Ease.  Air-dried in a single plait ponytail with my trusty scarf.  After I got about 75% dry I applied JBCO to my NG and some NTM Silk Touch to the length of my hair.  I definitely think I have more NG at this stage than I normally do....it may be the consistent use of JBCO.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 20, 2010)

I've changed my mind already about bunning until the Summer . I'll just be cowashing daily and rocking wng's for the next month or 2. It's less manipulation than bunning for my hair, and the daily cowashing makes my retention no joke .


----------



## dimechiq (Mar 20, 2010)

checking in still
- washing wkly with hair shed curbing shampoo (don't think its working). Will try Groganics line and see how it works
- went to have blood work and thyroid, iron (outside norm but not quite anemic), testosterone (low side of norm) so...thats done. Not sure whats next. Derm and Endo next i guess.
- moisterizing nightly. 
- growth aids on temples and nape. Forget nape sometimes. 
- special attn to crown 
- low manip
- taking vits daily (changed from ultra hair to groganics vits for almost a month. Will see)
- recently clipped another 2 inches (ends thin from hair fallout. Still between bsl and mbl)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 20, 2010)

ckisland said:


> Tonight I decided to do a rollerset and I love love love the way it came out !!! This is my best one yet and I did 3 things differently: 1. used a round bristle brush 2. used Jane Carter's Condition and Set 3. used CHI Straight Guard. I know it's fluffy and not as smooth as it could have been, but I love it all the more for that.


 
Girl I like it too, I love the fullness and the sublte curls, nice job!


----------



## Wynndie (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all!! Checking in! 

So, I have swim class 3 days a week and for me it's been tough trying to figure out what do. 

I have noticed a lot of shedding ( probably due to streching) and I'm experience some breakage (short hairs). Not a lot of short hairs but some is defintely enough!
So basically I focused on a protein treatment and some moisture.

So I deep conditioned with a protein treatment and then afterwards I used some moisturizing conditioner. I did not leave the moisturizing conditioner on as long. Lastly, I used infusium 23 protein leave in. 

My hair does feel much stronger. If anyone has any advice on taking care of relaxed hair and avoiding cholorine damage~it would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 21, 2010)

My hair grew half an inch!!!!

2 1/2 more to go


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wash day, sitting here with a plastic cap on my head about to do a hot oil treatment and dc today.


----------



## taj (Mar 25, 2010)

Checking in: This challenge has really helped me to stay focused! I can't wait for my next length check.


----------



## tocktick (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been M.I.A from this challenge . I was on hiatus for a while though and forgot about it, tbh. 

Anyway, I've been mainly trying to keep things low-manip. I've been finding moisture is key for me to have easy detangling, easy styling etc. If I don't stay on top of that then my hair gets dry quickly and harder to manage and that leads to problems. 

One thing I realised though is that I hate my hair loose for too long. I'm thinking about braiding up for the rest of the year. I know it's possible for me to retain length without braids now that I've gone without for many months. However, I really do not think I retain as much even though I seem to put in 5x more effort to do so. It seems low-manip when my hair is loose just isn't low-manip enough for me at this stage. I'm hoping that will change when my hair is longer. I'm going back to start the C&G method in 1-2 weeks, taking a few breaks as needed and then continuing on until the end of the year.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 25, 2010)

My hair is back to at least the length before my cut in December.  I'm just under 14" from root to tip.  Since the top of bra is around 12.5" from my nape and my waist is around 18", I count mbl as around 15".   So hopefully I will have made it by mid-year.


----------



## grow (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

it's been a while, but i'm still trudging along.....

i'm just centimeters from apl now, so bsl and mbl are becoming more and more my real focus now.

i don't want to hit apl then think i'm done, lol! i know i've still got a ways to go.....

i'm doing ALOT less manipulation nowadays, though.

i used to comb my hair 5 maybe 10 times a day (when i wore it out more).
now, i've been in a ps daily style (which means i only comb it in the morning and finger smooth it into silk scarf bedtime sets), since feb. 8th., WHICH IS ALREADY A RECORD FOR ME!

i never thought i could ps for even a week straight, but i just took it a day at a time.
now, i find it "easier" to keep my hair like this AND retain my length, too!

that's thanks to everything i'm learning on here!
hhj ladies!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 26, 2010)

Checking in.....

I've been protective styling, dcing weekly, and cowashing! I relaxed my hair 03/13/2010 so I am going to jump back on MT/BT tomorrow I will be doing my weekly dc this coming Sunday!


----------



## exubah (Mar 26, 2010)

Wynndie said:


> Hi all!! Checking in!
> 
> My hair does feel much stronger. If anyone has any advice on taking care of relaxed hair and avoiding cholorine damage~it would be highly appreciated!



Do you use a swim cap?  Do you put conditioner on your hair prior to getting in the pool?  I recall reading that putting some kind of conditioner on your hair prior to getting into the water, whether chlorinated (pool) or salted (ocean), helps protect your strands.


----------



## exubah (Mar 26, 2010)

checking in..... I am ssssssssssoooooo loving my L'Occitane Aromachologie Shampoo and Repairing Hair Mask right now that it just ain't right!!!!  Last night I

1. Pre-poo'd with Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Treatment
2. Poo'd with L'Occitane Aromachologie Shampoo
3. Conditioned under a plastic cap for about 15 or so minutes with the Repairing Mask
4. Air-dried in a single plait pony with Rusk Smoother Leave-In and a little John Frieda Frizz Ease.
5.  Hair is soft and smells heavenly.....oh yeah and I applied some JBCO to my roots after about 85% dry with a little NTM Silk Touch to the remaining length.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, 

Just checking in. I am cowashing several days a week and bunning daily. I also DC once a week still. I just let my hair air dry hanging after a co-wash last night and I am like a quarter of an inch above the bra strap. I gave myself four months to go from APL to BSL. Those months being January through April. I made APL at the December 31st length check.  My bra is only like 2 inches from MBL so I am on target and am very excited. I won't do a true lengh check until April is over. 

So I will be co-washing and bunning and taking my vitamins daily and counting the days and weeks until I can do an official length check. YAY!


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just checking in. I am cowashing several days a week and bunning daily. I also DC once a week still. I just let my hair air dry hanging after a co-wash last night and I am like a quarter of an inch above the bra strap. I gave myself four months to go from APL to BSL. Those months being January through April. I made APL at the December 31st length check. *My bra is only like 2 inches from MBL* so I am on target and am very excited. I won't do a true lengh check until April is over.
> 
> So I will be co-washing and bunning and taking my vitamins daily and counting the days and weeks until I can do an official length check. YAY!


 
Hey everyone,  I'm keeping up with the deep conditioning weekly.

Nikki that's where mbl is on me as well ~ 28in.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm getting inspired by the check-ins and updates!

I had a wash and press last week (celebrated my baby shower) but I got lazy and now I'm just moisturizing w/ vatika oil and bunning. I'll start co-washing again soon because it's so hard for me to go more than 2-weeks without washing/co-washing. 

When I'm not wearing my hair pressed I usually alternate between braidouts and buns/updos. I LOVE co-washing! 

I think I'm about BSB right now, I'll try to do a proper length check w/ pics when I get the chance. If I don't do anything stupid, I should be full BSL by June? Then I'll have the rest of the year to conquer midback.


----------



## cutenss (Mar 26, 2010)

Me checking in.  I am basically on the same reggie:  WEN, castor oil mixture on scalp and I have been using Care Free Curl Gold (yes, jheri curl juice) on my hair for moisture.  No I am not dripping my way to MBL   CFCG is a gel type formula that has really improved my moisture retention.  It is not greasy.  I don't do grease   I am loving the results.  I am in the challenge for this.  I have not done any length checks, and I probably won't til I go on vacation at the end of April.  I hope everyone is continuing to reach the ultimate goal:  MBL.  Talk to ya soon


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay I have 4 or less inches till I'm BSB.  crossing my fingers.   Straighten this week to take a hair break.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been cowashing and wet bunning all week, and slathering my roots and ends with jheri curl juice.  I have Aveda Damage Remedy in now with EVOO on my ends, and I'm about to do a 30 min DC with heat.


----------



## rinahbaby (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm getting inspired by the updates too!


----------



## rinahbaby (Mar 27, 2010)

Checking in..... I've been Dc every week and and wearing a damp wet braided bun as a protective style. I plan to do wash and go for a week and baggy at night to retain moisture.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 27, 2010)

I swear, I have GOT to be the most indecisive person on the face of the earth. Here I was, all set to get over my extreme desire to cowash my hair and wear it curly and put it away in senegalese twists for my HYH challenge, when I got this amazing idea to get a sew-in instead. Then from there, it was short or long....curly or straight...bangs or no bangs...and 6 hours later, I've decided to buy some BoBraz and get a sew-in with a 1" perimeter out. This way, I can cowash to my heart's content and still hide my hair, and not have to worry about overmanipulating my ends. Now I just have to decide if I want to research and attempt to install it myself, or pay someone else to do it....ugh I HATE THIS, lol!!

I will order the hair within the next week (when my tax return gets here)...that week will give me time to decide on whether I wanna pay this one girl or find a braid pattern and get my cousin to dupe it on my head.


----------



## princessdi (Mar 27, 2010)

Just checking in.  I've been checking my hair monthly since my last relaxer in December and it appears that I may make full BSL with my next relaxer, or at least I'm hoping!  My husband seems to think that I'm BSB already and that boosted my confidence, but it would really make my day if I reach my goal of being full BSL next week.:crossfingers:  THIS WOULD DEFINITELY MAKE MY GOAL OF BEING MBL BY DECEMBER 2010 ACHIEVABLE.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I'm going to straighten my hair this weekend. If so, I'll post a progress pic.


----------



## Enyo (Mar 27, 2010)

Late joining the thread, but I realized that I'll probably hit MBL in the back by August. I only have about 5" to go (see pic in profile). The front is probably going to take longer but if I keep my growth up and retain everything I'll be at my goal by the end of the year. I've changed my routine (see blog) and upgraded my brush and comb to seamless Mason Pearson and purchased silk scarves to replace my BSS satin ones - which I will use when I pre-poo because of the oil. Retention seems to be the game!


----------



## pri (Mar 27, 2010)

checking in....still faithfully washing,dc'ing,bunning & keeping my hair/ends well moisturized. will post a length update (hopefully i'm getting somewhere) sometime in april.


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 28, 2010)

Tuesday I  co washed with HE LTR conditioner and I liked the results. Today I applied garlic oil to my scalp to help with the excess shedding I've been experiencing from Mega Tek.  Then I shampooed, and  DCed (no heat and 4 hours) with Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Ultra Conditioning Balm, applied my leave ins and now I am air drying in a braid. The garlic oil seemed to help a little so i will apply it to my scalp next week too.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 28, 2010)

I haven't been keeping up with the DCs.  
I'm making it a point to do a solid DC tomorrow.
Otherwise I'm ok, bunning a lot... (mostly dry, but moisturizing)


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 28, 2010)

prepping for wash day (finally)...

i just slathered my strands in coconut, olive and castor oil for an overnight prepoo. tomorrow i am thinking i will do a bentonite clay treatment followed by a yogurt/honey deep treatment.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 28, 2010)

bunning. i rediscovered my love for pantene split-end prevention leave-in cream. but i can only find it in target and the one near my school is not that close. alas =(

however, i ordered some gvp the conditioner and the detangler, and eco styler olive gel. just gonna keep cowashing, moisturizing and sealing, and bunning until MBL happens (this summer i am praying!). i am gonna straighten in about 2 weeks though for a school event so i will have pics then


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 28, 2010)

checkin bunning, cowashing and juicing


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 28, 2010)

*Checking in

After my DC with Alter Ego, wash with Avalon Organics Biotin Shampoo and condition with AO HSR yesterday, my hair has been SOOO soft. It looks and feels alot healthier as well. I started taking chlorella consistently last week and I have already been experiencing improvement in my skin and nails, so let's see how it affects my hair! I will probably do a length check in May or June. Still looking to make MBL by December.*


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 28, 2010)

cutenss said:


> Me checking in. I am basically on the same reggie: WEN, castor oil mixture on scalp and I have been using Care Free Curl Gold (yes, jheri curl juice) on my hair for moisture. No I am not dripping my way to MBL  CFCG is a gel type formula that has really improved my moisture retention. It is not greasy. I don't do grease  I am loving the results. I am in the challenge for this. I have not done any length checks, and I probably won't til I go on vacation at the end of April. I hope everyone is continuing to reach the ultimate goal: MBL. Talk to ya soon


 

Hmmmmmm.....off to get me some jheri curl juice... good idea for bunning... and oh yea some plastic caps so i dont kill my pillows....


----------



## exubah (Mar 28, 2010)

For all those who promised to post pics, you best believe we are going to hold you all to those promises 

Anyhoo, I will probably post a pic after my next relaxer which will be in May (God Willing!)

Sounds like everyone is progressing well, KUPTGW!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 28, 2010)

waiting to wash my hair until my new products get here. so wednesday i shall see if i can get closer to finding staples. if i don't like it better that what i use now, i will stop playing pantene (like it didn't work just fine) and go back to my old faithfuls again


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 28, 2010)

checking in - my update is in my signature.


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive been deep conditioning once a week and bunning with bangs...Of course moisturizing and sealing...


----------



## bless57 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes I will like to join this challenge. I pray that I will make mbl by dec. I dont know I am sbl right know.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 28, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> prepping for wash day (finally)...
> 
> i just slathered my strands in coconut, olive and castor oil for an overnight prepoo. tomorrow i am thinking i will do a bentonite clay treatment followed by a yogurt/honey deep treatment.


OK, so I didn't DC....I am in the cowash challenge and really wanted to get one under my belt....but the clay treatment went AWESOME. I just mixed up the clay with some warm water, slathered it on my hair, and put on a plastic cap. After 20 minutes, I rinsed and cowashed with HE HH before adding the rest of my MJ baby buttercreme and some curly pudding. I think i can get to SL unstretched by the time I make MBL stretched. Pics in my fotki.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm trying to dc right now, it's so freaking hot today, I can't seem to stay under the dryer. I did 10mins I'll wait a lil while and try to go back under for another 10,lol


----------



## dimechiq (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm still on it but

I'm changing up the game. Changing my diet, lifestyle, etc. This is not what most have to do for long hair. Its just that my system is unbalanced and it's internally wrecking my hair much like the results tend to show up on my face.

UPDATE: July 2010: Just beginning to change things. Going to the gro store tomorrow. Ive written my new lifestyle plan which includes reducing my sugar and carbs. Exercising. Bed earlier. And other things. Per my sys this is going to help me more than anything.

Also need to reorder my herbal shampoo.
And purchase iron and vitamin c.


----------



## exubah (Mar 28, 2010)

I would love to do a henna + indigo but I'm so lazy.  I have to build my mind up to it....maybe at about 9 weeks post I will do it...I think...okay I will start talking myself into it from now.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 29, 2010)

Neat! I'm going to try to get an install this week. It's going to be a great way to avoid manipulation, and I tend to have great retention with sew-ins, and I'll be having my baby soon and I know my hair would take a backseat anyway. This will be perfect. Please post pics of your install when you get them .





lilsparkle825 said:


> I swear, I have GOT to be the most indecisive person on the face of the earth. Here I was, all set to get over my extreme desire to cowash my hair and wear it curly and put it away in senegalese twists for my HYH challenge, when I got this amazing idea to get a sew-in instead. Then from there, it was short or long....curly or straight...bangs or no bangs...and 6 hours later, I've decided to buy some BoBraz and get a sew-in with a 1" perimeter out. This way, I can cowash to my heart's content and still hide my hair, and not have to worry about overmanipulating my ends. Now I just have to decide if I want to research and attempt to install it myself, or pay someone else to do it....ugh I HATE THIS, lol!!
> 
> I will order the hair within the next week (when my tax return gets here)...that week will give me time to decide on whether I wanna pay this one girl or find a braid pattern and get my cousin to dupe it on my head.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 29, 2010)

exubah said:


> I would love to do a henna + indigo but I'm so lazy.  I have to build my mind up to it....maybe at about 9 weeks post I will do it...I think...okay I will start talking myself into it from now.




I'm lazy like that as well. I have a few boxes of indigo just sitting there all lonely b/c after I do the Henna I'm like, "Meh, I'll do indigo next time."


----------



## Enyo (Mar 29, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm trying to dc right now, it's so freaking hot today, I can't seem to stay under the dryer. I did 10mins I'll wait a lil while and try to go back under for another 10,lol



Just turn your heat down next time. I almost never use the maximum settings when I sit under the dryer. It doesn't do any good if you can't tolerate it.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, here's my length check/update. That dumb "V" is back, but if I keep trying to cut it blunt then I'll just be cutting my progress. I guess I'll wait for it to grow some more before trying to make it all blunt.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought I would post this here too, since I am in the MBL challenge. I have not detangled or anything and I have a couple of inches of curly roots. I am transitioning. But I really want to be at my bra strap at my end of April length check. I don't know if it is possible. 

My bra sits lows, so the top of the bra strap is  BSL and the bottom is MBL, I can claim BSB, but I kind of don't want to. I want to make it to the bra strap by end of April. I hope I am not being ridiculous. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 29, 2010)

You are definitely BSB . Looks like you have just a couple of inches to go if you want your hair to cover your bra strap.






NikkiGirl said:


> I thought I would post this here too, since I am in the MBL challenge. I have not detangled or anything and I have a couple of inches of curly roots. I am transitioning. But I really want to be at my bra strap at my end of April length check. I don't know if it is possible.
> 
> My bra sits lows, so the top of the bra strap is  BSL and the bottom is MBL, I can claim BSB, but I kind of don't want to. I want to make it to the bra strap by end of April. I hope I am not being ridiculous. Thanks ladies.


----------



## exubah (Mar 29, 2010)

Galadriel and NikkiGirl you are both progressing well!!  Your ends look great!!


----------



## Enyo (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you all dusting frequently? If so, what do you use? My ends are a huge concern and I want to keep them in check.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 30, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Are you all dusting frequently? If so, what do you use? My ends are a huge concern and I want to keep them in check.



I just started S&D and it helps (I'm also in the healthy ends challenge, so I'm always moisturizing and/or protecting my ends). I HATE trims but I do get dustings maybe once every few months when I go to my stylist for a press/flat iron.


----------



## Enyo (Mar 30, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> I just started S&D and it helps.



What's that?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^ Search and Destroy Method. This is when you part certain sections and works by looking closely at the ends in good light and just snips any ends that are clearly damaged or already splitting.


----------



## Enyo (Mar 30, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> ^^^ Search and Destroy Method. This is when you part certain sections and works by looking closely at the ends in good light and just snips any ends that are clearly damaged or already splitting.



Oh, thank you. Actually, that's what my MO is at the moment. It's funny how so many things I hear about here are techniques I've been doing for a few years now. Makes me wonder why my hair isn't longer.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in Vegas this week and the water must be really hard.  My skin feels tight and dry after my shower so, daily cowashing is out.  What do you do to accomodate hard water?  help!


----------



## Kellum (Mar 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm in Vegas this week and the water must be really hard.  My skin feels tight and dry after my shower so, daily cowashing is out.  What do you do to accomodate hard water?  help!



Yeah Vegas has really, really hard water. Their water left my skin feeling dry and itchy. I wouldn't cowash either if I were you. I know when I was there for a vacation, I wore my hair in a braid out. I was sure and packed a spray bottle with my water from home and I spritzed, moisturized, seal,and rebraided my hair. My hair never dried out. I would suggest a really good moisturizer while out there.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Yeah Vegas has really, really hard water. Their water left my skin feeling dry and itchy. I wouldn't cowash either if I were you. I know when I was there for a vacation, I wore my hair in a braid out. I was sure and packed a spray bottle with my water from home and I spritzed, moisturized, seal,and rebraided my hair. My hair never dried out. I would suggest a really good moisturizer while out there.


 
Great advice.  I did wash my hair last night.  Do you think that I should clarify to get rid of any mineral deposits from that wash?  I'm going to go buy some spring water for my hair right now.  I have some good moisturizers with me so, my hair feels good right now.  But my scalp and my skin are crying foul!  I'm headed to a drug store right now to see what I can find for some sort of relief.  Grr! I should've brought my jbco for a nice scalp massage.  My eyebrows are at the top of my head, my scalp's so tight.   No joke tho.   Heading out ta do some shopping.  As if I wouldn't be out shopping for hair and skin products at home anyway.   The spray bottle is a great idea.  Thanks!

(still bunning in Vegas)


----------



## MiWay (Mar 30, 2010)

Joining late!  (as usual)

I'm somewhere between APL and BSL, and hope to make MBL by September/October.  I have about 5-6 inches to go.


----------



## Spring (Mar 30, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I thought I would post this here too, since I am in the MBL challenge. I have not detangled or anything and I have a couple of inches of curly roots. I am transitioning. But I really want to be at my bra strap at my end of April length check. I don't know if it is possible.
> 
> My bra sits lows, so the top of the bra strap is BSL and the bottom is MBL, I can claim BSB, but I kind of don't want to. I want to make it to the bra strap by end of April. I hope I am not being ridiculous. Thanks ladies.


 
Nikki, you are really close to both of your goals (bsl & mbl), but you're definitely bsb.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 30, 2010)

exubah said:


> For all those who promised to post pics, you best believe we are going to hold you all to those promises
> 
> Anyhoo, I will probably post a pic after my next relaxer which will be in May (God Willing!)
> 
> Sounds like everyone is progressing well, KUPTGW!!!


 
Though my longest layer is touching BSL, I will not claim it probably for another 2 months or so. My plan was to post a pic once I officially claim BSL.

I'm on a diet called hCG right now & I think it's causing my hair to shed. I've been doing garlic prepoos as well as taking it internally. It has slowed up tremendously but it still seems to be shedding more than normal. I'll be off the hCG by the 14th so hopefully my hair will come back to life after that.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 30, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I think I'm going to straighten my hair this weekend. If so, I'll post a progress pic.


 


exubah said:


> For all those who promised to post pics, you best believe we are going to hold you all to those promises


 
Ummmmm......... Thank goodness I didn't promise!! 

I washed and DCed this weekend and I did 4 bantu knots and sat under the dryer. Well......it didn't dry before I had to go to my son's game. So then I had to take the bantu knots down, and they were still wet. So I had to do a ponytail. And before I thought about it, I put pomade on my hair to lay down my edges and front of my hair that broke off so bad that it looks like I have bangs.  So, I wasn't gonna flat iron with pomade in my hair.  This weekend I'll be swimming and stuff, so there's no point in straightening it. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## taj (Mar 31, 2010)

BrooklynQueen said:


> Joining late!  (as usual)
> 
> I'm somewhere between APL and BSL, and hope to make MBL by September/October.  I have about 5-6 inches to go.




!!


----------



## taj (Mar 31, 2010)

I've just been maintaining by keeping my moisture/protein levels balanced. I had a protein overload, so initially I increased my moisture level. Now that it's under control, I've added light proteins. 

My hair is thriving! I'm 25 weeks post and in need of a trim. Perhaps no more than .5' to an 1' taken off. I've decided to trim after relaxing (in June).


----------



## exubah (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got my car inspected and licensed this morning and the fellow that was helping me change my plates and apply my stickers asked me if I was natural cause I had "borders" (first time I heard that expression)  LMBO....he had dreds....to his hip supposedly but I couldn't tell cause they were up and covered.  I guess my NG is taking over..........it's all good.........hopefully I will get my wish of 2" when I relax in May


----------



## Enyo (Mar 31, 2010)

BrooklynQueen said:


> I'm somewhere between APL and BSL, and hope to make MBL by September/October.  I have about 5-6 inches to go.



Yeah! Another person who measures their hair. I'm 5-6 inches away too! I think we can make it by fall for sure. What are you doing to boost your growth/retention? If you're interested in my new routine for spring and summer, it's in my blog. I have busted about an inch per month before, so I'm trying to do it again.


----------



## Kellum (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking in: I'm rocking spring twist crochet braids now. I will be doing my touch up in a couple of weeks. I am pretty sure I am BSB length. I believe from there I have another 1/2 inches to get to MBL. I hope to be there by Aug.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey ladies I'm back to update again. I've been off of work for a couple of weeks on mat. leave so I've had plenty of time to help my hair recover. And I can honestly say that its done so much for my hair. I did a really good trim and have thrown away the heat. And since the last update I'm back at APL (its hard to tell with me just trying to pull it straight) and I might just make MBL by 4th of July. I am cowashing about 4 times a week and haven't really been protective styling like I used to. So hopefully when I go back to work and back to protective styling I'll retain even more growth than I have been


----------



## ckisland (Apr 1, 2010)

I did French braids on my hair this afternoon and I must say it was much easier this time than when I did them on my shrunken hair. I'm loving having stretched hair. It's so easy to style and detangle!  Plus I don't have to moisturize everyday like I do with my shrunken hair. I can't wait till Sunday so that I can do another rollerset


----------



## Kellum (Apr 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Great advice.  I did wash my hair last night.  Do you think that I should clarify to get rid of any mineral deposits from that wash?  I'm going to go buy some spring water for my hair right now.  I have some good moisturizers with me so, my hair feels good right now.  But my scalp and my skin are crying foul!  I'm headed to a drug store right now to see what I can find for some sort of relief.  Grr! I should've brought my jbco for a nice scalp massage.  My eyebrows are at the top of my head, my scalp's so tight.   No joke tho.   Heading out ta do some shopping.  As if I wouldn't be out shopping for hair and skin products at home anyway.   The spray bottle is a great idea.  Thanks!
> 
> (still bunning in Vegas)



You're welcome about the spray bottle. It was just a precaution for me. Not trying to have no set backs. How long are you going to be in Vegas? If you aren't going to be there long, you hair may be okay until you get home since you have some really good moisturizers and are bunning. If you feel like you have to wash your hair then get a clarifying/chelating shampoo like Nexxus Aloe Rid and use spring water on your hair. I can only imagine what your scalp feels like. That water makes your skin itch.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellum said:


> You're welcome about the spray bottle. It was just a precaution for me. Not trying to have no set backs. How long are you going to be in Vegas? If you aren't going to be there long, you hair may be okay until you get home since you have some really good moisturizers and are bunning. If you feel like you have to wash your hair then get a clarifying/chelating shampoo like Nexxus Aloe Rid and use spring water on your hair. I can only imagine what your scalp feels like. That water makes your skin itch.


 
I'm here until monday so, I can tough out not washing til I get back. But in the meantime, I've been using a spring water/aloe mix to saturate my hair and then using a creamy olive oil moisturizer before bunning and baggying. Tonight I added a little biotin conditioner to the spritz mix. I'm not trying to have any setbacks either. 

As for my skin, yeah, it was dry and itching like crazy. I had to run out and buy Jergens shea butter skin moisturizer and also, calgon to add moisturizers to my bath water. 

I can laugh now but when I washed my hair, my scalp felt so tight that my eyebrows felt like they were up in my hairline. 

Anyway, it's all good now, thank God. Now I can enjoy my stay.


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm officially ready to join this challenge.  I just made BSL and I'm so excited.  I need a trim badly, but I hope it doesn't set me back too much.  Anyway, I hope to be touching MBL by December.  I most likely won't be full MBL until this time next year.  My starting pics are below.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 2, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm officially ready to join this challenge.  I just made BSL and I'm so excited.  I need a trim badly, but I hope it doesn't set me back too much.  Anyway, I hope to be touching MBL by December.  I most likely won't be full MBL until this time next year.  My starting pics are below.



Your hair is gorgeous. I don't see where you need a trim. Your ends look great. You will definitely be MBL by Dec probably a little longer.


----------



## exubah (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree with Kellum, joyandfaith...........your ends look fine unless the photo is lying.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 3, 2010)

BrooklynQueen said:


> Joining late! (as usual)
> 
> I'm somewhere between APL and BSL, and hope to make MBL by September/October. I have about 5-6 inches to go.


 
Love your curl pattern! 



joyandfaith said:


> I'm officially ready to join this challenge. I just made BSL and I'm so excited. I need a trim badly, but I hope it doesn't set me back too much. Anyway, I hope to be touching MBL by December. I most likely won't be full MBL until this time next year. My starting pics are below.


 
Your hair looks great.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sittin under my Pibbs right now DCing with Aveda Damage Remedy. The colored portion of my hair is breaking down a bit  so I'm giving it some gentle protein. That's what I love about DR, it's the perfect blend of protein without sacrificing softness and moisture.  So I'll hopefully get my hair dry and let the con sit overnight. I'll rinse and rollerset tomorrow to prep for Easter Sunday.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Apr 3, 2010)

I haven't updated b/c I'm feeling a little discouraged.  Any advice?  I want to do braids or a weave, but I can't afford my beautician's price for weaves and I have 30 days to my wedding and definitely don't want braids for that.  What do you all suggest?
Here's my current length.  Do you think I'll make it to mbl by December (barring setbacks)?


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 3, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Your hair is gorgeous. I don't see where you need a trim. Your ends look great. You will definitely be MBL by Dec probably a little longer.



Thanks Kellum! My hair doesn't look bad overall, but if you look at it in person you can see the little white ends. 



exubah said:


> I agree with Kellum, joyandfaith...........your ends look fine unless the photo is lying.



Thanks Exubah!


----------



## exubah (Apr 3, 2010)

to our late joiners!!!  Hope you all enjoy this trip with us to MBL.  Don't hesitate to post pics, give updates or offer words of advice and encouragement


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 3, 2010)

This week was my rest week. I decided to color my hair after looking at it and seeing hi-lites YUCK! 

I used Revlon Color Silk #10.

I colored and left on for 20 minutes. I washed once with Motions Neutralizing shampoo, 2 times with Ion Clarifying shampoo. I then gave myself my monthly Protein Nexxus Emergencee. Rinsed and then I shampooed with Hair One Olive Oil   left it on and added a smudge of Ion Extreme Moisture and PC mix, got under the steamer for 30 minutes. I let the towel sit for about 5 minutes, under the hooded dryer for 5 minutes and then blow dried for 2 minutes. My scalp felt unbelievable, and so does my hair. The color is great and I am  happy I am no longer looking old!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 3, 2010)

exubah said:


> I just got my car inspected and licensed this morning and the fellow that was helping me change my plates and apply my stickers asked me if I was natural cause I had "borders" (first time I heard that expression)  LMBO....he had dreds....to his hip supposedly but I couldn't tell cause they were up and covered.  I guess my NG is taking over..........it's all good.........hopefully I will get my wish of 2" when I relax in May



It took me a while to even figure out what "borders" meant. 



angiet1985 said:


> I haven't updated b/c I'm feeling a little discouraged.  Any advice?  I want to do braids or a weave, but I can't afford my beautician's price for weaves and I have 30 days to my wedding and definitely don't want braids for that.  What do you all suggest?
> Here's my current length.  Do you think I'll make it to mbl by December (barring setbacks)?




I think you can make mid-back by December.  What are you feeling discouraged about?  I mean, why do you need advice about?


----------



## CrissieD (Apr 3, 2010)

I know I am late but I want to join. I didnt think I would be any where near it but I checked in the shower since my hair is never stretched and I have a few strands that are BSB  Sooo I am thinking those strands might be MBL by December 31.
So here is what I have been doing.
Co-washing just about every day and slapping on some EVCO when I get out of the shower.
Deep conditioning at least once a week with AO HSR or GBP
Protective style a minimum of 90% of the time 
Using the search and destroy method instead of trimming.
If I make it to MBL by December I am gonna be so PSYCHED!!! I cut my BSL hair to shoulder length in November becuase of heat damage so even if I only make it to BSL i will be super happy. Wish me luck.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 3, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> I haven't updated b/c I'm feeling a little discouraged.  Any advice?  I want to do braids or a weave, but I can't afford my beautician's price for weaves and I have 30 days to my wedding and definitely don't want braids for that.  What do you all suggest?
> Here's my current length.  Do you think I'll make it to mbl by December (barring setbacks)?



Your hair is very pretty. I definitely think you can be MBL by December.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 3, 2010)

Checking in. I've upgraded my comb, brush, scarf, and a few products. My hair butter is heaven and will become a nightly scalp and pre-brush treatment. I can already feel a difference in it. I'm going to try DCing on dry hair tomorrow since I'm going to curlform and need to wash. 

I'm now on a modified bargello routine to help with the thinning and the shedding due to medications. I'm tied of losing my hair! So I added evening primrose, a fizzy MSM drink, and 1 biotin tablet to my vitamin routine (which consisted of Maxi-Hair, cod liver oil, and iron). The EPO is more for my horrible PMS and lithium-related acne while the MSM and Biotin are for my hair. I already take 3 prescription meds, so I'm trying to keep the pills popping down. The EPO and fish oil are liquid/drops so I will just slurp them together, the MSM drink will stay in my office for that 2pm slump since it's also an energy booster, and the biotin is only one pill so I can pop it with the iron and maxi-hair. It's still a lot so I got a cute vitamin app to make sure I stay on target. I really hope this helps since I'm tired of seeing my hair everywhere.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 3, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Checking in. I've upgraded my comb, brush, scarf, and a few products. My hair butter is heaven and will become a nightly scalp and pre-brush treatment. I can already feel a difference in it. I'm going to try DCing on dry hair tomorrow since I'm going to curlform and need to wash.
> 
> I wanted to do a modified bargello routine to help with the thinning and the shedding due to medications. I'm tied of loosing my hair! So I added evening primrose, *a fizzy MSM drink*, and 1 biotin tablet to my vitamin routine (which consisted of Maxi-Hair, cod liver oil, and iron). The EPO is more for my horrible PMS and lithium-related acne while the MSM and Biotin are for my hair. I already take 3 prescription meds, so I'm trying to keep the pills popping down. The EPO and fish oil are liquid/drops so I will just slurp them together, the MSM drink will stay in my office for that 2pm slump since it's also an energy booster, and the biotin is only one pill so I can pop it with the iron and maxi-hair. It's still a lot so *I got a cute vitamin app to make sure I stay on target*. I really hope this helps since I'm tired of seeing my hair everywhere.


 
Can you share more info on these, please?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh I want to join too. My hair is skimming BSB/BSL after a did a trim a few days ago. I think I can totally be MBL by the end of the year. To get the max retention I am going to try to limit my manipulaton by reducing my wash days. I now wash weekly so I am going to try to last as long as I can. I also just started using shea butter to keep my ends hydrated. That has been working very well so hopefully I can get there. Happy growing.


----------



## exubah (Apr 3, 2010)

I know I said I would not add anymore names to the list after a certain date but if any of you late joiners really want to be officially added to the list just PM me.


----------



## exubah (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay so I just washed my hair on Wednesday night but I had to try out my new Yes To Carrots Mask and Conditioner this morning.  I put the mask on dry hair under a plastic cap for about 20 minutes, rinsed and co-washed with the conditioner.  Combing through my NG was a breeze!  I intentionally did not travel with my usual Rusk or Giovanni Direct leave-ins so that I can replenish my supply.....but that means that right now I am air-drying without products (I also did not plan to wash my hair until I returned home on Tuesday).   Oh well, at least I have my NTM Silk Touch leave-in but I don't use that until I am at least 75% dry.  I guess this way I will be able to tell how the Yes To Carrots products work on their own.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 3, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Can you share more info on these, please?



Of course!

I use the "Vitamins" by GP Apps.It's not good if you take the same vitamin a couple times a day or need a reminder. It's extremely basic. I'm pretty good about remembering, but sometimes I take everything twice!

Here is the MSM drink I found: http://www.amazon.com/Emergen-C-Booster-0-2-Ounce-Packets-36-Count/dp/B000IXKM6G

I just ordered it this morning, so I can't review it. But I've had Emergen-C before and it was pretty good.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 3, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> It took me a while to even figure out what "borders" meant.


 
Still don't know...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 3, 2010)

Easter hair, the night before. I'll post the looser curls tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 3, 2010)

^^^^^ Gorgeous hair Butterfly!!!


----------



## ckisland (Apr 3, 2010)

I rollerset today and the whole process only took 2.5 hours!!! I'm so proud of myself . Last time I rollerset I was just entertaining the idea of making it the focal point of my routine, but now I'm serious about. So this upcoming week will be for me to develop a post rollerset regimen . I also joined the rollersetting challenge for 3 months. Hopefully my hair will thrive, if not I always have cowashing to fall back on.


----------



## lane (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice rollerset Butterfly08!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 4, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Of course!
> 
> I use the "Vitamins" by GP Apps.It's not good if you take the same vitamin a couple times a day or need a reminder. It's extremely basic. I'm pretty good about remembering, but sometimes I take everything twice!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info, Enyo. 



Butterfly08 said:


> Easter hair, the night before. I'll post the looser curls tomorrow if I get a chance.


 
Your hair is FABULOUS!!


----------



## exubah (Apr 4, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Still don't know...



Girl, I "think" it meant my fuzzy edges and slight sideburns


----------



## exubah (Apr 4, 2010)

oooohhhhh, your rollerset is off da chain Butterfly!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 4, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have an update in the next few days. I know I'm not there yet, but I want to see how much progress I've made since I posted in this thread.


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 4, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> I'm going to join this. I hope to make MBL by October of next year.
> 
> My plan:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I stuck to my plan! I posted this in December. I have been doing twists, twistouts, and braidouts. I haven't done any buns becuase I've only flat ironed once. I plan to straighten today or tomorrow.


----------



## aymone (Apr 4, 2010)

Buuterfly08, I.m drooling over your hair. All pretty for resurrection Sunday. Happy Easter.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 4, 2010)

Im out. I need to get full BSB first. Good luck ladies!


----------



## exubah (Apr 4, 2010)

Qualitee said:


> Im out. I need to get full BSB first. Good luck ladies!



So sorry to see you go....I thought you were BSB from your avatar...well you know what hopefully you will get quite a surprise and see MBL come December.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 4, 2010)

ckisland said:


> I rollerset today and the whole process only took 2.5 hours!!! I'm so proud of myself . Last time I rollerset I was just entertaining the idea of making it the focal point of my routine, but now I'm serious about. So this upcoming week will be for me to develop a post rollerset regimen . I also joined the rollersetting challenge for 3 months. Hopefully my hair will thrive, if not I always have cowashing to fall back on.


Yeah, so much for me rollersetting for the next 3 months. I inspected my ends today and they do not look good. I'm going back to bunning and regular cowashing  from here on out.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 4, 2010)

exubah said:


> So sorry to see you go....I thought you were BSB from your avatar...well you know what hopefully you will get quite a surprise and see MBL come December.


 Thanks hun I had some breakage and in order for me to be full MBL I need atleast 6 inches. I dont think i'll grow that much in 8 months


----------



## Spring (Apr 4, 2010)

Still deep conditioning weekly...

SouthernBella I look forward to seeing your updates!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Apr 4, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> Your hair is very pretty. I definitely think you can be MBL by December.


 
Thanks for noticing.  I REALLY want it and am doing my best, but this darn shedding and breakage!!!
I guess we'll wait and see.  Thanks again for the encouragement.


mwedzi said:


> It took me a while to even figure out what "borders" meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for acknowledging my post.  I just had a small cut (1" or so) and I'm starting to think I'm crazy for thinking my hair can get that long.  (At least that's long to me).  I'm worried that I'll have thin hair and that maybe my years of hair abuse will catch up with me.  I probably needed to do a bc, but lacked the courage with the impending wedding, so I figure though I'm approaching bsl, I think I only have sl HEALTHY hair and the rest will eventually snap off.  
Thanks for the encouragement, I think that's what I needed to hear to give me the fight to hang in there!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 6, 2010)

I've worked my lavender hair butter into my routine and I really like it. I think this is going to be a staple in my product collection from now own. It makes my hair really flexible which I like a lot and I'm hoping the lavender will help any inflammation on my scalp so that my hair can grow freely. I'm focusing on retention. Only 5 inches, ladies! AH!


----------



## ebonimama (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I reached mbl April 2010.  But had some serious see through hair issures.  I had to cut!!!  I took off about 4 inches.  It looks better, but I still don't think I took off enough.  I will post pics, later after I am home from work.  I still think I can make MBL, again, by  December 2010.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 6, 2010)

ebonimama said:


> Well I reached mbl April 2010. But had some serious see through hair issures. I had to cut!!! I took off about 4 inches. It looks better, but I still don't think I took off enough. I will post pics, later after I am home from work. I still think I can make MBL, again, by December 2010.


 
Good for you! I'm sure you'll make it.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Update: I got a sew-in! 

I'll try not to be lazy and take a couple of pics. It's pretty simple though (got the wavy/curly hair).


----------



## blue_flower (Apr 8, 2010)

Once I achieve BSL- maybe in a month or two- my next goal will be MBL! I can't wait to have that length again!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 8, 2010)

Butterfly, what a beautiful rollerset! Everyone's hair looks great!

I've been trying to have some patience, but it's really hard. Waiting for my hair to grow is extremely frustrating to me - even though it grows quickly. I've been cutting back on how often I log on so I won't feel discouraged. The fact that I'm in month 11 of transitioning probably isn't helping either. My hair looks shorter every day.  Yeah, I know it's just my new growth shrinkage, but sometimes I think I've had a setback - which is crazy, because it's a little longer every time I straighten. ARGGGGH! 

Sorry ladies, this is a pms rant.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 10, 2010)

pic taken by a friend today. i am now BSB! and about 3-4 inches from my goal:


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 10, 2010)

Wishing you ladies good luck! Hoping I can join this challenge sometime this year!


----------



## exubah (Apr 10, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Wishing you ladies good luck! Hoping I can join this challenge sometime this year!


 
We'll be waiting


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in this challenge, for sure.  I'm bsl and pray to be mbl by September.  I aim high!  I pray we all meet our goals ahead of schedule.  

Happy Healthy Growing, Ladies!
~B*


----------



## ckisland (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm trying out Cynthiarf's winter wash n'go method (even though Spring is here) in hopes that the gel will help my routine be even lower in manipulation. Right now I'm on day 2 of this wash n'go and my hair looks fantastic!  Her redampening in the shower method is the bomb!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 10, 2010)

The back of my hair is now MBL, but patiently waiting for the front to catch up


----------



## exubah (Apr 10, 2010)

^ Congrats!!!.....how long are the front pieces?


----------



## Spring (Apr 10, 2010)

Still dc'ing weekly - had to do 2 trims (March & April) that took about an inch.


----------



## bimtheduck (Apr 12, 2010)

Added pre pooing with garlic oil  and co washing to my regimen. Still applying MT to my scalp and now that the weather is warmer I'm back to sealing w coconut oil. Hoping to buy some hair shears to dust my own ends, I'm not fond of the why my stylist "trimmed" my hair a few months ago so I'll try to keep up with it myself.
Ta ta for now.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 12, 2010)

I might be dropping out of this challenge cos I'm transtioning and don't know if I going to be up for 2 hour straightening seessions to take pictures. I believe I'm at MBL now but my 4 month growth makes it look BSLish. Maybe I'll post in June I dunno.

Butterfly I love those curls btw. Keep up the good work ladies!!


----------



## taj (Apr 12, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while, but I've been maintaining my hair. I'll wash/dc on Wednesday. I plan to air dry and then flat iron the roots. I'm 27 weeks post


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 12, 2010)

soooooo i'm failing at my PERSONAL hyh challenge...how pathetic is that? i told myself i'd take a two-week break for a blowout, and that turned into 4 weeks so fast. i've been cowashing, and feeling the water on my scalp took me back to the past two summers, where that is all i did -- cowash and WNG.

but no more -- i bought some deep wave hair from the BSS this past weekend (shame, i was supposed to JUST be getting a pack of hair for senegalese twists) and i will attempt to install it myself this tuesday, which will be exactly 2 months till the end of my challenge. my cousin will braid my hair using a pattern i found on BHM and i will sew it on with the help of some youtube videos. i will leave out a horseshoe and my perimeter, since i am NOT willing to attempt a closure...hopefully this will last me a month (more, if i am lucky) and in that time i can get my $$ for my bobraz, which will be my summer install, together. since i'll have to straighten my leave-out, i'll just rollerset it and flat iron the roots and wash it every 2 weeks....hopefully that means i will only be putting heat on it twice. after this deep wave comes out, i'll slap in some senegalese twists till my 2-year in june, by which i *hope* to be BSL....then i will install the bobraz once i do my length checks and swang my hair and such. let's hope these sew-ins don't set me back and i get to MBL in 2010!


----------



## lalla (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my Maxiglide. I'll post pictures as soon as I get it. I don't think my hair has grown at all. Too much cutting, not enough growing.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

I had the hubby last night do the check for me  his job in all this and I have reached BSB/BSL I am so Excited, but honestly can I be honest, It still looks short! 

I AM SO CLAIMING IT TODAY! (no not MBL) LOL!  (PICS won't be until June, unless I can get to a camera sooner)


----------



## exubah (Apr 12, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> I might be dropping out of this challenge cos I'm transtioning and don't know if I going to be up for 2 hour straightening seessions to take pictures. I believe I'm at MBL now but my 4 month growth makes it look BSLish. Maybe I'll post in June I dunno.
> 
> Butterfly I love those curls btw. Keep up the good work ladies!!



Would hate to see you go but it looks like you are moving on to better things  for your hair .  If you feel up to it pwease post in June as I am sure we would all love to see how you are progressing cause you know that's how we get our HIGH


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

Just to update I have 3 inches to get to MBL! 
I hope to get those inches with my added trims by the end of the year December.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 12, 2010)

You go JJamiah!!!  Congrats to you on making bsl/bsb!  You'll be mbl in no time!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You go JJamiah!!!  Congrats to you on making bsl/bsb!  You'll be mbl in no time!



Aww thanks Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, I hope so, atleast by December


----------



## classychic1908 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi ladies here is what's left of my Easter hair.  This is my first straightened check since last fall.  

My hair has very poofy tendencies and I was chasing the sleek look to no avail, probably causing damage along the way.  I had tons of hairs in the comb and on the floor, it was making me sick to my stomach... sigh...  I'm going to find one of those brushes that boinbboing uses and see what happens next time.   I hope to make MBL by years end, but I am not so sure that WL is a possibility this year... We shall see!








I posted this thread in MBL and  WL challenges


----------



## Enyo (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I might have had a setback. As someone of you may know, the last month or so has been crazy with my shrinkage. I don't know if it's the weather or what, but when I brush my hair smooth it only reaches to about a 1/2 inch above my strap. If you look at the picture, it used to be right on it with a few shorter hairs covering the strap completely. 

I'm upset. Do you think I've maybe been doing too much? I have been brushing a lot, but that's to keep my hair from dreading. I've changed products, but my hair has never felt better. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 12, 2010)

Checking in: I did a touch up this past weekend. I posted pics for my 1 year Anniversary. I hope to make MBL by my birthday in October.
Current pic is in my Siggy. I'm pleased over all of course I would like it to be longer, who wouldn't  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=460666


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 12, 2010)

exubah said:


> Would hate to see you go but it looks like you are moving on to better things for your hair . If you feel up to it pwease post in June as I am sure we would all love to see how you are progressing cause you know that's how we get our HIGH


 
Thanks exubah I might have a couple of pictures somewhere I'll look. I may change my mind, nothing is set in stone


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Maybe it's the manipulation? I sometimes get caught up in that as well, which is one of the reasons why I'm weaving it up now.  What products were you using and what have you switched to?
Have you noticed any shedding/breakage?





Enyo said:


> I think I might have had a setback. As someone of you may know, the last month or so has been crazy with my shrinkage. I don't know if it's the weather or what, but when I brush my hair smooth it only reaches to about a 1/2 inch above my strap. If you look at the picture, it used to be right on it with a few shorter hairs covering the strap completely.
> 
> I'm upset. Do you think I've maybe been doing too much? I have been brushing a lot, but that's to keep my hair from dreading. I've changed products, but my hair has never felt better. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 12, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Checking in: I did a touch up this past weekend. I posted pics for my 1 year Anniversary. I hope to make MBL by my birthday in October.
> Current pic is in my Siggy. I'm pleased over all of course I would like it to be longer, who wouldn't
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=460666




Congrats! Your hair is beautiful! I want my hair to be more blunt (or U-shaped) like yours .


----------



## Enyo (Apr 12, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Maybe it's the manipulation? I sometimes get caught up in that as well, which is one of the reasons why I'm weaving it up now.  What products were you using and what have you switched to? Have you noticed any shedding/breakage?




Thanks. I was using Wild Growth Oil, a generic brush and comb, ORS Shampoo and Olive Oil Conditioner, GPB, and Rainbow Research Henna (Cassia). 

I'm using Mason Pearson brush and comb, lavender shea butter, ORS shampoo and conditioner, ORS shea butter (moisturizer), GPB once a week, and care free curl gold as a styling aid.  

I don't want to brush my hair so much, but the lithium causes major shedding. If I don't remove the stray hair, I get dreads. I can dread in less than two days if I don't brush my hair, so I don't see how I can get around it. And they are tight too! I need to cut them out, which is just...traumatizing. LOL!


----------



## exubah (Apr 12, 2010)

Enyo said:


> I think I might have had a setback. As someone of you may know, the last month or so has been crazy with my shrinkage. I don't know if it's the weather or what, but when I brush my hair smooth it only reaches to about a 1/2 inch above my strap. *If you look at the picture*, it used to be right on it with a few shorter hairs covering the strap completely.
> 
> I'm upset. Do you think I've maybe been doing too much? I have been brushing a lot, but that's to keep my hair from dreading. I've changed products, but my hair has never felt better. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.



I'm sorry to hear about the setback    I don't see the picture you are referring to......on another note do you stretch your hair (with heat or without)?


----------



## Enyo (Apr 12, 2010)

exubah said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the setback    I don't see the picture you are referring to......on another note do you stretch your hair (with heat or without)?



The pic is in my profile if you click my name. I brush my hair smooth so that I can get an accurate length. You can see how it looks in the picture.


----------



## exubah (Apr 12, 2010)

Your hair looks beautiful in the pic Enyo.......judging from your last relaxer date I take it you are all natural?.....it is beyond me why you are experiencing more shrinkage than usual hopefully some of the other ladies can chime in.  I know that when I use the AO GPB it softens my NG but somehow I think it makes it recoil/shrink more (I chalk it up to the protein).


----------



## Enyo (Apr 12, 2010)

exubah said:


> Your hair looks beautiful in the pic Enyo.......judging from your last relaxer date I take it you are all natural?.....it is beyond me why you are experiencing more shrinkage than usual hopefully some of the other ladies can chime in.  I know that when I use the AO GPB it softens my NG but somehow I think it makes it recoil/shrink more (I chalk it up to the protein).




Thanks. Yes, I am "all natural" now. It still _feels _nice, it's just shorter than it was the last time I checked. I have been experience unusual shrinkage lately, but when my hair is brushed smooth, I should be able to see my length. I have to tilt my head backward in order to hold my ends. I never had to do that before.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 12, 2010)

exubah said:


> ^ Congrats!!!.....how long are the front pieces?


about mid boob and the bangs are a little shorter than apl


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 12, 2010)

Lavender Shea Butter sounds ...sounds like you're working w/ good products. How is the MP brush? Is it like a paddle brush or a boar bristle brush?






Enyo said:


> Thanks. I was using Wild Growth Oil, a generic brush and comb, ORS Shampoo and Olive Oil Conditioner, GPB, and Rainbow Research Henna (Cassia).
> 
> I'm using Mason Pearson brush and comb, lavender shea butter, ORS shampoo and conditioner, ORS shea butter (moisturizer), GPB once a week, and care free curl gold as a styling aid.
> 
> I don't want to brush my hair so much, but the lithium causes major shedding. If I don't remove the stray hair, I get dreads. I can dread in less than two days if I don't brush my hair, so I don't see how I can get around it. And they are tight too! I need to cut them out, which is just...traumatizing. LOL!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 12, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> Lavender Shea Butter sounds ...sounds like you're working w/ good products. How is the MP brush? Is it like a paddle brush or a boar bristle brush?




The lavender shea butter is heaven. I adore it! My brush is this one:







It doesn't feel like it's doing damage to my hair. My scalp feels amazing, and my hair doesn't dread at all anymore, nor does it tangle as much as it did before I got it. It's a mixed boar/nylon one.


----------



## princessdi (Apr 13, 2010)

Just checking in.  Everyone seems to be coming along great on this MBL 2010 journey.  At 15 weeks post, I just relaxed last week and sort of made BSL but am not claiming it yet.  I'd like to be full BSL before officially claiming it (pic is in my siggy).  I haven't had my DH officially measure to see how far I have to go to reach my goal -- MBL by December 2010, but I'm still very hopeful that I will make it, barring I have no setbacks and the summer growth spurt is good to me.

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 13, 2010)

Enyo said:


> The lavender shea butter is heaven. I adore it! My brush is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks like my brush but mines is a little longer it looks from the picture it is also a MP brush whew, it make my scalp feel real real nice


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Neat!........




Enyo said:


> The lavender shea butter is heaven. I adore it! My brush is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 13, 2010)

Checking in...I will do my usual wash, light protein treatment, DC, and bun but Im feeling the PJ urge this week. I definitely need to re-up on some of my staples like Porosity Control and Aphogee 2 minute, but Im considering bringing in a new member to the family...Maybe a oil, a new conditioner perhaps? I'll keep you ladies posted on how my pockets doing..


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 13, 2010)

It's been a while since I've updated on my progress.  I got a relaxer today and I'm happy with my progress.  Last relaxer (2/9) I got a big trim which took me above bsl, but now i'm back at bsl.  also, i wear my bra pretty low so i'm actually not that much farther from mbl. 2.5inches max so i'm trying to shoot for that by end of July!  I'm also still trying to grow out my layers.


----------



## exubah (Apr 13, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> It's been a while since I've updated on my progress. I got a relaxer today and I'm happy with my progress. Last relaxer (2/9) I got a big trim which took me above bsl, but now i'm back at bsl. also, i wear my bra pretty low so i'm actually not that much farther from mbl. 2.5inches max so i'm trying to shoot for that by end of July! I'm also still trying to grow out my layers.


 
Your hair looks AWESOME in your siggy


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks exubah! Its definitely a journey!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 14, 2010)

Enyo said:


> I think I might have had a setback. As someone of you may know, the last month or so has been crazy with my shrinkage. I don't know if it's the weather or what, but when I brush my hair smooth it only reaches to about a 1/2 inch above my strap. If you look at the picture, it used to be right on it with a few shorter hairs covering the strap completely.



Ok, my hair is officially puzzling. I washed my hair this evening and I decided to pull section of hair down to see how long it was. Not only did it hit my original spot, but a fair portion of the hairs were longer than last time. I'm going to take a picture at the end of the month to be sure, but I can say that I'm officially confused about my hair.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 15, 2010)

Ladies, I updated my avi and siggy pics to show my new length. I think my growth has stalled because it's taking forever to get to MBL. oh well.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 15, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> Ladies, I updated my avi and siggy pics to show my new length. I think my growth has stalled because it's taking forever to get to MBL. oh well.
> 
> How's everyone doing?



Your hair looks very nice ...you'll turn around and find yourself MBL soon, I think. I swear it just seems your hair stalls or grows slower when you're watching it everyday and trying to reach a goal.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2010)

Wearing a Librarian bun in my hair waiting for the opportunity to find a nice afro coiled phony pony to rock for the summer. I might do a clip instead of the draw string. HUH Dunno yet just want it to look nice, I have football with the boys and have to go 7 days a week for practice and games, want to look well kept, lol!

Can't wait for MBL! Again!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> Your hair looks very nice ...you'll turn around and find yourself MBL soon, I think. I swear it just seems your hair stalls or grows slower when you're watching it everyday and trying to reach a goal.


U tell no lie that is exactly what happens.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Just checking in.  I haven't been here in a good minute, but I'm still in the game!  I'm still sporting twists, although, I'm going to have to figure something else out as I am broke and can't go this weekend.

I'm thinking I'll probably do a henna treatment since I'm long overdue.  We'll see.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## exubah (Apr 15, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> Ladies, I updated my avi and siggy pics to show my new length. I think my growth has stalled because it's taking forever to get to MBL. oh well.
> 
> How's everyone doing?



I see from your siggy that you are transitioning.....shrinkage may be playing tricks on you..........how often do you check your length?  if you ignore looking at it for a while you will get a nice surprise I'm sure 

Your hair looks great in your siggy btw and you are not that far from MBL


----------



## exubah (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm trying to decide what to do to my hair this weekend............... I'm thinking about DC'ing on dry hair with AO GPB for a few hours and then co-washing with my Yes To Carrots.  I haven't rollerset in months!!!!!!  If I'm not too lazy perhaps I'll do that.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm going crazy over here. Somebody PLEASE look at my siggy. One month's growth!!!

.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 16, 2010)

have severe hairexia. Just got a blowout and self - trimmed. now back to full BSL and definitely feeling like I want to shoot for waist length. It just doesn't seem like that much hair. Maybe because I don't have thick/coarse hair


----------



## exubah (Apr 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm going crazy over here. Somebody PLEASE look at my siggy. One month's growth!!!
> 
> .



Go on with your bad self!!!! Girl that is off the charts.............keep up whatever you are doing right ...............now spill the beans


----------



## Enyo (Apr 16, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> have severe hairexia. Just got a blowout and self - trimmed. now back to full BSL and definitely feeling like I want to shoot for waist length. It just doesn't seem like that much hair. Maybe because I don't have thick/coarse hair



I have fine hair too. I'm confident my hair can get to MBL, but I'm not sure about getting any longer. But I considered just growing it out to see how long it can actually get - no real goal length. It doesn't look like much hair on me either. When my hair is super-shrunk my poor little bun barely spans an inch in diameter. If I don't like longer hair, I can always cut it back to the length I was happiest with.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

exubah said:


> Go on with your bad self!!!! Girl that is off the charts.............keep up whatever you are doing right ...............now spill the beans


 
*shrugs* I've been doing the same things.  I upped my biotin to 10 mg.  I posted last month's reggie in my blog.  All I know is I'm going to continue doing everything exactly the same.  No deviations.  No new bandwagons.  And pray for continued growth.


----------



## grow (Apr 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm going crazy over here. Somebody PLEASE look at my siggy. One month's growth!!!
> 
> .


 
so sorry NJoy, we were so busy pm'ing, i totally fogot to comment on here! (girl, you know i'm subscribed to over 50 threads! i can't keep up with them all!)

I AM AMAZED AT YOUR GROWTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please post us a run down of how you did it! 

honey claim it, claim it, because, YOU GOT IT!!!

i know you must be in seventh heaven and i KNOW how dedicated you have been in reaching this important goal! i'm proud of you!

*A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE LADIES ON HERE WHO ARE HITTING THAT BELOVED BSL MARK!!!*
:waytogo:

you are all an inspiration to me and i hope to join you before december 31st, 2010!

KEEP UP THE GREAT HAIRCARE, LADIES!!!!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Apr 16, 2010)

My hair grows so slow.  I'm totally jealous of the 2 inches in a month.  It's spring.  I will not length check till August or this is the plan at least.


----------



## Scorpimini14720 (Apr 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> *shrugs* I've been doing the same things. I upped my biotin to 10 mg. I posted last month's reggie in my blog. All I know is I'm going to continue doing everything exactly the same. No deviations. *No new bandwagons. And pray for continued growth*.


 

Njoy, Congratulations on making BSL!!!! I am going to do exactly what you wrote in the bolded. I am going to just try to keep my same boring routine. No bandwagons, new oils or hair concoctions. I am 1 week shy of 11 months post relaxer (47 weeks) and I think I need 2 inches to make BSL. This weekend I am going to BKT my hair. It would be nice if my hair is actually a little longer afterwards.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 16, 2010)

If that's the same bra. Your hair has grown! Congrats Could you enlighten us on what it is you did/do to your hair?

Me myself, I've been wearing my hair in bun. I'm getting ready to order some new bun covers so I can baggy my ends again. I'm currently about 5 weeks post. I'm going to stretch to June. I want a sew in so bad but I'll go crazy if I can't get to my hair so I can bt/mt/cond wash/ and wash it, etc........lol...



NJoy said:


> I'm going crazy over here. Somebody PLEASE look at my siggy. One month's growth!!!
> 
> .


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

tsmith said:


> If that's the same bra. Your hair has grown! Congrats Could you enlighten us on what it is you did/do to your hair?
> 
> Me myself, I've been wearing my hair in bun. I'm getting ready to order some new bun covers so I can baggy my ends again. I'm currently about 5 weeks post. I'm going to stretch to June. I want a sew in so bad but I'll go crazy if I can't get to my hair so I can bt/mt/cond wash/ and wash it, etc........lol...



 It is the same copper VS bra. I got 2 inches last month and am floored!! I've been peeking at my new length all day.  Can't wait for my touch up in 4 weeks to see the full impact of last month + this month.

ETA: last month's reggie is in my blog.  Thanks.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I'm finally at MBL!!! I need yall to let me know, cuz I may be hallucinating from being at BSB for soooo goddamn long. 

I think I'm almost WL!!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 16, 2010)

These are photos I took last night, 4/15/2010.
I hope to getMBL
by August 2010.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 16, 2010)

i am all natural! (I am claiming it as of today!) and can MBL come tomorrow please? I am doing everything I can to get those 3-4 inches by august. i officially am giving myself to the end of the year. but if i can have it by my bday, aug 29th, i am giving myself the gift of COLOR!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i am all natural! (I am claiming it as of today!) and can MBL come tomorrow please? I am doing everything I can to get those 3-4 inches by august. i officially am giving myself to the end of the year. but if i can have it by my bday, aug 29th, i am giving myself the gift of COLOR!



Congrats on bein all natural!!!!  My fingers are crossed for a bday mbl party!


----------



## exubah (Apr 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I think I'm finally at MBL!!! I need yall to let me know, cuz I may be hallucinating from being at BSB for soooo goddamn long.
> 
> I think I'm almost WL!!!!


 
:waytogo: You are so there!!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## exubah (Apr 16, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> These are photos I took last night, 4/15/2010.
> I hope to getMBL
> by August 2010.


 
Your hair looks awesome   keep up the great work


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 16, 2010)

exubah said:


> :waytogo: You are so there!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!


 
Girl as soon as i saw your pic0 I said" she's already waistlength...You grow girl!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 16, 2010)

whimsy your growth is RIDIC!!! I love it! I wanna be like you when I grow up lol


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 16, 2010)

exubah said:


> Your hair looks awesome  keep up the great work


 Thanks...I did not even comb it out...I plan to blowdry and flat iron next wash so I can get a more accurate photo-hopefully that little gap wont actually be a gap...LOL


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2010)

exubah said:


> :waytogo: You are so there!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!




Waaahoooooooo!!!!

Thanks!!! I think I just need an inch or two for WL....


----------



## Enyo (Apr 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I think I'm finally at MBL!!! I need yall to let me know, cuz I may be hallucinating from being at BSB for soooo goddamn long.
> 
> I think I'm almost WL!!!!



Wow, your hair looks great! How long were you at BSB because I've been stuck there for a couple of months.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 16, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> Your hair looks very nice ...you'll turn around and find yourself MBL soon, I think. I swear it just seems your hair stalls or grows slower when you're watching it everyday and trying to reach a goal.


 
You may be right about the watching everyday business. I'm going to do a straw set this weekend and forget it. And do maybe crotchet braids afterwards



exubah said:


> I see from your siggy that you are transitioning.....shrinkage may be playing tricks on you..........how often do you check your length? if you ignore looking at it for a while you will get a nice surprise I'm sure
> 
> Your hair looks great in your siggy btw and you are not that far from MBL


 
Thanks Exubah. My shrinkage is crazy, when I was at APL it seemed as though I was SL. But anyways, I've decided to leave it alone for now. I'm going to DC on dry hair and see if that helps with this dryness I'm experiencing



NJoy said:


> I'm going crazy over here. Somebody PLEASE look at my siggy. One month's growth!!!
> 
> .


 
Now that's awesome. Keep doing what you're doing and you may very well be hitting WL this year


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 17, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Wow, your hair looks great! How long were you at BSB because I've been stuck there for a couple of months.



Thanks!!  I feel like I was there forever.  I checked my blog to see when I reached, and I got to full BSL in November.  I guess I'm just impatient....


----------



## Kellum (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Whimsy, your hair looks great.


----------



## taj (Apr 17, 2010)

*I'm MBL yay!!!  I'm 27 weeks post. I'm not sure if I'm full MBL, yet. I'll know once I relax in either, May or June. I hope to reach WSL by 12/10. I haven't taken photos, but when I do it will be posted in my Fotki. I'll continue to post in this thread and join the WSL challenge!!
*


----------



## lalla (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats, Taj! How does it feel?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 17, 2010)

YAY TAJ...but um...where the pix at boo?!


----------



## exubah (Apr 17, 2010)

WTG Taj!!!!

Man I hope I have the same MBL revelations at my next relaxer in May as some of you ladies are having right now


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 17, 2010)

taj said:


> *I'm MBL yay!!!  I'm 27 weeks post. I'm not sure if I'm full MBL, yet. I'll know once I relax in either, May or June. I hope to reach WSL by 12/10. I haven't taken photos, but when I do it will be posted in my Fotki. I'll continue to post in this thread and join the WSL challenge!!
> *



Congratulations WOW! I know your ubber excited I am


----------



## NJoy (Apr 17, 2010)

*WOOHOO!!! You ladies are jammin!!*



Whimsy said:


> I think I'm finally at MBL!!! I need yall to let me know, cuz I may be hallucinating from being at BSB for soooo goddamn long.
> 
> I think I'm almost WL!!!!


 

Wow!!! You ARE almost WL and your hair looks soooo gooood! 




casey3035 said:


> These are photos I took last night, 4/15/2010.
> I hope to getMBL
> by August 2010.


 

Casey, your hair is gorgeous! And your length looks mbl to me. Can't really tell from the pic tho. But, I love your nice, thick ponytail! 




Black Hoya Chick said:


> i am all natural! (I am claiming it as of today!) and can MBL come tomorrow please? I am doing everything I can to get those 3-4 inches by august. i officially am giving myself to the end of the year. but if i can have it by my bday, aug 29th, i am giving myself the gift of COLOR!


 
 Congrats on being all natural, mama! What color are you thinking of?




taj said:


> *I'm MBL yay!!!  I'm 27 weeks post. I'm not sure if I'm full MBL, yet. I'll know once I relax in either, May or June. I hope to reach WSL by 12/10. I haven't taken photos, but when I do it will be posted in my Fotki. I'll continue to post in this thread and join the WSL challenge!!*


 
:sweet: Congrats on making MBL! :waytogo: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 17, 2010)

I have layers that range from apl to a little past bsl. Would you guys suggest trimming or just waiting it out till most of the hair is MBL and then trimming?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 17, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> I have layers that range from apl to a little past bsl. Would you guys suggest trimming or just waiting it out till most of the hair is MBL and then trimming?



How's your hair's health? what are the ends looking like? any splits? is it raggedy? 

If it's not jacked up, I'd say hold off on the trim.


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> *WOOHOO!!! You ladies are jammin!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Casey, your hair is gorgeous! And your length looks mbl to me. Can't really tell from the pic tho. But, I love your nice, thick ponytail! 

Thanks girl-i do wear my bra kinda low but I'm not MBL yet_I should be but got scissor happy last quarter.I have since retired my sciccors tho...
I will however post a full photo next wash -as I plan to actually blowdry and flatiron that day....


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 17, 2010)

Question: Is APL when it falls directly into the arm pit (I know dumb question lol)

If that's the case, then I had about 1.5-2in to reach APL. So, how long would it take to reach MBL?

Help please!!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 17, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Question: Is APL when it falls directly into the arm pit (I know dumb question lol)
> 
> If that's the case, then I had about 1.5-2in to reach APL. So, how long would it take to reach MBL?
> 
> Help please!!



It depends on your body. MBL on me is approximately 20". I'm sure on a short woman that'd be close to waist length. I grow about 1/2 - 1 full inches per month, so I should hit MBL by fall. The only way to approximate how long it would take is to know how many inches your hair grows a month and know how many inches you need to hit goal.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 17, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> How's your hair's health? what are the ends looking like? any splits? is it raggedy?
> 
> If it's not jacked up, I'd say hold off on the trim.


very healthy. just uneven


----------



## exubah (Apr 17, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> I have layers that range from apl to a little past bsl. Would you guys suggest trimming or just waiting it out till most of the hair is MBL and then trimming?


 
If your ends are healthy I would suggest waiting until your longest hairs slightly past MBL and then trim back to MBL until your shorter hairs catch up.  Then if you decide to surpass MBL you would do so with blunt hair


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 18, 2010)

Checking in. I'm still DCing regularly (every week most times). I'll rollerset my hair this upcoming weekend, so I'll post some update pics. FOR REAL this time.


----------



## taj (Apr 18, 2010)

lalla said:


> Congrats, Taj! How does it feel?



Thank you lalla!! It feels great!! This is my second time being MBL, but the first time I didn't realize it. I wear my bra-strap so low that in comes to the middle of my back. Therefore, when my hair hits my bra-strap or below I'm actually MBL not BSB/BSL.


----------



## taj (Apr 18, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> YAY TAJ...but um...where the pix at boo?!



lol! Thanks & congrats too you as well. I haven't taken any yet. I'm 27 weeks post and I have a lot of shrinkage. I'll post when I relax in May or June or if I flat iron. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> very healthy. just uneven



Yay for health!!!! In that case...I'd hold off on the trim.  If it's bothering you, maybe a _very_ light dusting?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

taj said:


> lol! Thanks & congrats too you as well. I haven't taken any yet. I'm 27 weeks post and I have a lot of shrinkage. I'll post when I relax in May or June or if I flat iron. Sorry for the delay.



  Fine!  I'll just sit over here and wait then.  humph!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow Whimsy your hair looks great! =


----------



## taj (Apr 18, 2010)

exubah said:


> WTG Taj!!!!
> 
> Man I hope I have the same MBL revelations at my next relaxer in May as some of you ladies are having right now



Thanks!!! You will be able to achieve MBL. You know we just have to maintain and be consistent with our regimen. This challenge has motivated me so much and I'm glad I joined. I've been on this site since 2007 and I should have been beyond WSL, but I was slacking and I had several setbacks. Now, I'm serious about my business. lol!


----------



## taj (Apr 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Congratulations WOW! I know your ubber excited I am



*Thank you JJamiah!! Yes, I am super excited because I'm closer to my goal of WSL. ** to you also!!
*


----------



## taj (Apr 18, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Fine!  I'll just sit over here and wait then.  humph!


 
!! I have photos in my Fotki, so you can at least see what my hair looks like. I'm  over your hair!


----------



## taj (Apr 18, 2010)

NJoy said:


> *WOOHOO!!! You ladies are jammin!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Thank you NJoy!! I'll post photos as soon as I relax in May or June. If I flat iron, I'll post sooner. My new growth is crazy at 27 weeks post. Look at my fotki, I have a few photos there.
*


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 18, 2010)

Checking in...

I DC'd today with some Cholesterol and also did an Aphogee 2 min reconstructor treatment.  

Is MBL on me the green line or the yellow line? TIA


----------



## lalla (Apr 18, 2010)

The green line seems to be your waist.


----------



## lane (Apr 18, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I DC'd today with some Cholesterol and also did an Aphogee 2 min reconstructor treatment.
> 
> Is MBL on me the green line or the yellow line? TIA



I think you are pretty much at MBL. I agree the green line is your waist. Great job!


----------



## classychic1908 (Apr 18, 2010)

Go Girls!!!!!! Congratulations to our early graduates Taj and Whimsy!!!!

Whimsy, your hair is gorgeous and nearly WL!!  

Taj, I can't wait to see the pics, I'm sure your hair is bangin' and swangin'!!


----------



## classychic1908 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm it looks to me that when you cover your bra, you'll be MBL and WL is between the green and yellow lines.  Your hair looks so healthy and sleek!




joyandfaith said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I DC'd today with some Cholesterol and also did an Aphogee 2 min reconstructor treatment.
> 
> Is MBL on me the green line or the yellow line? TIA


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> Hmm it looks to me that when you cover your bra, you'll be MBL and WL is between the green and yellow lines.  Your hair looks so healthy and sleek!



Agreed with this 100%

You're SOOOOO close to MBL!!!!!  YAAAY!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 18, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I DC'd today with some Cholesterol and also did an Aphogee 2 min reconstructor treatment.
> 
> Is MBL on me the green line or the yellow line? TIA


 
I thought MBL would be at the green line and your waist is at the yellow line. Now, having read everyone else's post, I'm confused.  But in ANY case, your hair is fabulous!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 18, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> Hmm it looks to me that when you cover your bra, you'll be MBL and WL is between the green and yellow lines.





Ms_Twana said:


> This should help. BSL should be about where your nipple is and MBL should be right under your breasts. My bra band falls where MBL should be for me. I claim BSL now. When my hair gets to the bottom of my bra band, I'll be MBL.






I agree. MBL should fall right below your breasts.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 18, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I agree. MBL should fall right below your breasts.



Co-sign. That's what I consider MBL too.


----------



## Spring (Apr 18, 2010)

Still dc'ing every week....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 18, 2010)

I would like to unofficially join this challenge since I stalk it everyday


----------



## your hair is your glory (Apr 18, 2010)

set back 2008
http://www.public.fotki.com/yourhairisyourglory/your-hair-is-your-g/hpim0111.html



april 2010
http://www.public.fotki.com/yourhairisyourglory/your-hair-is-your-g/mms-resized-pix-1.html

http://www.public.fotki.com/yourhairisyourglory/your-hair-is-your-g/04111715-1.html


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 18, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> set back 2008
> http://www.public.fotki.com/yourhairisyourglory/your-hair-is-your-g/hpim0111.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG I saw your name & got excited.  Hey stranger! Glad to see you're back from your setback. How have you been?!?!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 18, 2010)

Just checking in. I read the last few pages to keep myself updated. You ladies are all doing great and your hair looks beautiful. I have been not taking the greatest care of my hair. The last few weeks the only thing I have committed to doing is co-washing. But I will most likely straighten tonight for pictures I am taking for work.  I don't know. If I do, I will probably post some pics. Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## deltagyrl (Apr 18, 2010)

Checking in.  I *think* I'm on target to reach my goal by December.

Transitioning.  Co-washing 2-3 times/week.  Braiding it out and bunning it for retention.  Flatironing for lengh checks only.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 18, 2010)

taj said:


> *Thank you JJamiah!! Yes, I am super excited because I'm closer to my goal of WSL. ** to you also!!
> *



Awww thanks so much, I can't wait until December I hope to be saying the same words, I made it to - - - shhhh don't want to say it yet 

I can't wait until June to see your pics, I am taking mine then too, just my schedule right now on pics.

But great job reaching one of your goals


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 18, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I thought MBL would be at the green line and your waist is at the yellow line. Now, having read everyone else's post, I'm confused.  But in ANY case, your hair is fabulous!!



Thanks for your input everyone.  I'm going to aim for the green line in this MBL challenge.  I'll be getting a trim soon, so that will add some time to my quest.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Apr 19, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> OMG I saw your name & got excited.  Hey stranger! Glad to see you're back from your setback. How have you been?!?!


 
been good. got a new baby 4 months. got alot of growth but thin ends, thick again though. u still texlaxing? i still love shoes too.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 

I just wanted to post a pic. I straightened because I am taking pics at work and I don't want my hair in a bun for pics. Anyway, here it is. I think I am right at BSL.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 19, 2010)

YOu are soo there, congrats chica


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ Your hair is beautiful. I hope to meet MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 19, 2010)

Nikki you're totally making that goal earlier than that


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Nikki you're totally making that goal earlier than that



Ahh Thanks. I love your hair. I would love to be at your length by year's end.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep!   You're there, Nikki.  And your hair looks great!


----------



## grow (Apr 20, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I would like to unofficially join this challenge since I stalk it everyday


 

i hear ya, LaFemmeNaturelle!  

let's hear it for the stalkers!!!!

(we'll be "officially" up in here soon enough!)

until then, hope you ladies don't mind.....


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 20, 2010)

Enyo said:


> It depends on your body. MBL on me is approximately 20". I'm sure on a short woman that'd be close to waist length. I grow about 1/2 - 1 full inches per month, so I should hit MBL by fall. The only way to approximate how long it would take is to know how many inches your hair grows a month and know how many inches you need to hit goal.


 
Thanks! I was typing that question so far I forgot to type some additional info. Anyway, my goal is to hit MBL by the fall as well. I grow about .75-1in/month. My goal these past couple months as been on retention. 

How tall are you Enyo? I'm 5'5 and 20'' or something around there sounds around my length too. Oh, well I need to break out a camera and show some pics lol.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 20, 2010)

wow, everyone is doing sooo great .  I dont know my length, as it has been hidden with PS since my last relaxer in February.  I plan to relax again for the Memorial Day weekend, which will make me 15 weeks post.  I am currently 10 weeks post, but doesnt look like a lot of NG to me.  I cant believe I used to relax after only 6 and 7 weeks .  Anyway, I'll be checking in Memorial Day weekend. I  know I'll probably need a trim, but I plan to take pre-trim and post-trim pics.  Oh, trim WILL be done by myself, I aint trustin no stylist .


----------



## ckisland (Apr 20, 2010)

Got my hair blown out today, and after 2 hours and alot of heat, I must say that I'm just not feeling it . I miss my coils and kinks already even though we were fighting just the other day . Plus my hair looks sooooo short!!!! I did a length check and I STILL haven't gotten that last inch to BSB . Part of me feels like giving up . I'm so sad about it. 

I've been fantastizing about straight hair, and now I'm so over it. If I want straightish hair, I'll do a rollerset. They look much better on me  and they don't involve direct heat. 

I need a new regimen because my go to's aren't really working for me. And I need to get my retention together. For the past 2 months, it's been terrible.

Sorry for the rambling. I just needed to let this out and hopefully get some encouragement .


----------



## Enyo (Apr 20, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Thanks! I was typing that question so far I forgot to type some additional info. Anyway, my goal is to hit MBL by the fall as well. I grow about .75-1in/month. My goal these past couple months as been on retention.
> 
> How tall are you Enyo? I'm 5'5 and 20'' or something around there sounds around my length too. Oh, well I need to break out a camera and show some pics lol.



I'm 5'6", so that sounds about right for our height.


----------



## malachi74 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm late but please add me to the challenge. I have been slacking lately and need some accountability. I am currently BSL when flat-ironed.

I'll be washing and DCing twice a week, lightly blowing out hair to stretch for manageability after each wash, buns with coconut oil on scalp and ends. I will also try to stop using so much gel on my edges.


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 21, 2010)

malachi74 said:


> I'm late but please add me to the challenge. I have been slacking lately and need some accountability. I am currently BSL when flat-ironed.
> 
> I'll be washing and DCing twice a week, lightly blowing out hair to stretch for manageability after each wash, buns with coconut oil on scalp and ends. I will also try to stop using so much gel on my edges.


 Well I must say-your hair looks really nice and oh so healthy! You might surprise yourself and make it before then.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 21, 2010)

ckisland said:


> Got my hair blown out today, and after 2 hours and alot of heat, I must say that I'm just not feeling it . I miss my coils and kinks already even though we were fighting just the other day . Plus my hair looks sooooo short!!!! I did a length check and I STILL haven't gotten that last inch to BSB . Part of me feels like giving up . I'm so sad about it.
> 
> I've been fantastizing about straight hair, and now I'm so over it. If I want straightish hair, I'll do a rollerset. They look much better on me  and they don't involve direct heat.
> 
> ...


 
 It is going to be OK. You are not alone _*singing in my Micheal Jackson voice*_  Because it is warming up, maybe try more co-washing. I use Care Free Curl Gold (CFCG) for moisture and verty light protein. My hair loves it. Are you DC'ing? We are all trying to get to the same goal, so NO GIVING UP  This more than a challenge, this is regimen perfecting, in order to grow long, strong beautiful hair. Hang in there


----------



## ckisland (Apr 21, 2010)

cutenss said:


> It is going to be OK. You are not alone _*singing in my Micheal Jackson voice*_  Because it is warming up, maybe try more co-washing. I use Care Free Curl Gold (CFCG) for moisture and verty light protein. My hair loves it. Are you DC'ing? We are all trying to get to the same goal, so NO GIVING UP  This more than a challenge, this is regimen perfecting, in order to grow long, strong beautiful hair. Hang in there


Thank you  so much for the support!!!

I've been so off and on regimens it's shameful . One minute I'm cowashing daily, the next I'm rollersetting every week! I've been all over the place. Like you said, this is really about perfecting a regimen and that's part of the reason I've been experimenting so much. Also my former love/tolerance of shrinkage has died, so my go to wng seems so unappealing to me. 

Right now I'm doing a little research and self-reflect to see if I can come up with a new reggie for the next month.


----------



## exubah (Apr 22, 2010)

I am going to be ending my stretch a couple weeks early due to a family emergency.  My grandfather passed away on Sunday and I want a straight look for his funeral on the 1st May without using a flat iron.  I'll probably relax tonight or tomorrow night because I have to travel to another island.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 22, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am going to be ending my stretch a couple weeks early due to a family emergency.  My grandfather passed away on Sunday and I want a straight look for his funeral on the 1st May without using a flat iron.  I'll probably relax tonight or tomorrow night because I have to travel to another island.



Sorry for your loss


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am going to be ending my stretch a couple weeks early due to a family emergency. My grandfather passed away on Sunday and I want a straight look for his funeral on the 1st May without using a flat iron. I'll probably relax tonight or tomorrow night because I have to travel to another island.


 

My deepest condolences Exubah.

I will say a prayer for your grandfather and for your family tonight.

May God keep you and comfort you.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 22, 2010)

My condolences :Rose:


----------



## exubah (Apr 22, 2010)

Awwwww thank you ladies, I will definitely need a lot of prayers........he was old (92) but it was sudden and unexpected.  I spoke to him the day before (Saturday) and I dreamt that someone whispered to me "Daddy's gone" that night/early morning.....he must have been "travelling" (a terminology we use here in The Bahamas).

I'm thinking of wearing my hair in a low pony with the ends straight with possibly a hat....I'm torn on the hat though because I have never worn one to church before.....I know I won't be able to find it till maybe after the service anyway....we get very crazy over!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 22, 2010)

cutenss your hair is so mega shiny in your siggie pic. what do u use?


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 22, 2010)

Whimsy, your hair is growin like a weed . One day you BC, the next day you almost WL, meanwhile I've never BC and you've surpassed me, . What you doin for all that growth?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 22, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> Whimsy, your hair is growin like a weed . One day you BC, the next day you almost WL, meanwhile I've never BC and you've surpassed me, . What you doin for all that growth?



I'm puttin fertilizer up there!  Miracle Gro!!!

Thanks for the compliment.  It was my goal to go from "bald" to WL in 3 years, and I think I'm going to make that goal!!! (Bald meaning, the day of my last relaxer, when I started growing my natural hair out)

I'm just trying to keep it moisturized, put away, not much direct heat, and be healthy in general to help it keep growing.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am going to be ending my stretch a couple weeks early due to a family emergency. My grandfather passed away on Sunday and I want a straight look for his funeral on the 1st May without using a flat iron. I'll probably relax tonight or tomorrow night because I have to travel to another island.


 
So sorry to hear of your loss, Exubah. My prayers are with you and your family. Also praying traveling grace to cover you during your trip.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 22, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> cutenss your hair is so mega shiny in your siggie pic. what do u use?


 
Hi Whimsy 

To be honest, I don't remember.  Maybe it was just the flash?  Or it might have just been remnants of my cutenss castor oil mixture that I put on my scalp.  Sorry that I can't be more help.  

BTW love your hair


----------



## lane (Apr 22, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am going to be ending my stretch a couple weeks early due to a family emergency.  My grandfather passed away on Sunday and I want a straight look for his funeral on the 1st May without using a flat iron.  I'll probably relax tonight or tomorrow night because I have to travel to another island.



Sorry for you and your family's loss.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Up thread: I am sorry for your loss Exubah. I wish your family the best.


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 22, 2010)

Exubah...So sorry for your loss sweetie...


----------



## taj (Apr 23, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am going to be ending my stretch a couple weeks early due to a family emergency.  My grandfather passed away on Sunday and I want a straight look for his funeral on the 1st May without using a flat iron.  I'll probably relax tonight or tomorrow night because I have to travel to another island.



I'm sorry about the passing of your grandfather. You're in my prayers. Have a safe trip.


----------



## taj (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm just checking in... all is well with my hair.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 23, 2010)

My NG has me looking a hot mess. No stretching for me. I have to touch up next week at almost 8 weeks. I was hoping to hold out at least until mid May but, yikes! 

.


----------



## classychic1908 (Apr 24, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am going to be ending my stretch a couple weeks early due to a family emergency. My grandfather passed away on Sunday and I want a straight look for his funeral on the 1st May without using a flat iron. I'll probably relax tonight or tomorrow night because I have to travel to another island.


 

I'm sorry for your loss. ((HUGS))


----------



## exubah (Apr 24, 2010)

Well ladies I relaxed my hair last night.....I'm disappointed that the middle back is not catching up as much as I would like to the rest of my length.  I'm right at MBL with the exception of that area.  I will not be claiming MBL until it is fully there.  Sorry, there will be no pics for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 24, 2010)

exubah said:


> Well ladies I relaxed my hair last night.....I'm disappointed that the middle back is not catching up as much as I would like to the rest of my length. I'm right at MBL with the exception of that area. I will not be claiming MBL until it is fully there. Sorry, there will be no pics for a couple of weeks.


 
YOU don't have to claim it, but I'll claim it for you!!!  Congrats on even a small amount of hair reaching MBL!!


----------



## Spring (Apr 24, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am going to be ending my stretch a couple weeks early due to a family emergency. My grandfather passed away on Sunday and I want a straight look for his funeral on the 1st May without using a flat iron. I'll probably relax tonight or tomorrow night because I have to travel to another island.


 
exubah,
I'm sorry to hear about your loss......


__________

still dc'ing weekly


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 25, 2010)

Exubah, sorry for your loss.


----------



## soon2bsl (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi ladies. So I've decided to journey over to this challenge and join! I'm BSB and about an inch from BSL. I'm looking to make BSL by June, and I'd love to make MBL by Dec of this year, or atleast grazing it. I'm up for the challenge!

Exubah, sorry for your loss, my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Apr 25, 2010)

Exubah, 
I am also sorry for you and your family's loss.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> My NG has me looking a hot mess. No stretching for me. I have to touch up next week at almost 8 weeks. I was hoping to hold out at least until mid May but, yikes!
> 
> .


 
Gonna try to hold on til mid May after all.  It took a  to convince me.  Man.  LHCFers are vicious!


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 25, 2010)

ok ladies, looking at my avatar, how many inches do you think I have to make MBL and then to full MBL?  My bra sits really low.  The goal that I wanted to have is by Memorial Day and I'll be 15 weeks post.  I'm currently 10 weeks post, so there is a little NG despite my bangin flat iron job my stylist did .

exubah,
I am sorry about your loss and I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## lane (Apr 25, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> ok ladies, looking at my avatar, how many inches do you think I have to make MBL and then to full MBL?  My bra sits really low.  The goal that I wanted to have is by Memorial Day and I'll be 15 weeks post.  I'm currently 10 weeks post, so there is a little NG despite my bangin flat iron job my stylist did .
> 
> exubah,
> I am sorry about your loss and I will be praying for you and your family.



If you aren't MBL (because your bra looks awful low) then maybe another inch or two at the most. I think you are already.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks lane.  Yeah, I dont know why all my bras fit me so darn low.  I dont wanna claim MBL yet, so I'm gonna say another inch as well . Hopefully I'll be there at touch up time in another 5-6 weeks .



lane said:


> If you aren't MBL (because your bra looks awful low) then maybe another inch or two at the most. I think you are already.


----------



## exubah (Apr 26, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> ok ladies, looking at my avatar, how many inches do you think I have to make MBL and then to full MBL? My bra sits really low. The goal that I wanted to have is by Memorial Day and I'll be 15 weeks post. I'm currently 10 weeks post, so there is a little NG despite my bangin flat iron job my stylist did .
> 
> exubah,
> I am sorry about your loss and I will be praying for you and your family.


 
Thank you.  Judging from your avatar 2 to 2.5 inches will take you to WL.  You are probably right at MBL or a sneeze away.


----------



## Spring (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with exubah, you're about 2-2.5 inches away from wl.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks ladies .  Hopefully by my next relaxer, I can be joining the WL 2010 challenge thread .



exubah said:


> Thank you. Judging from your avatar 2 to 2.5 inches will take you to WL. You are probably right at MBL or a sneeze away.


 


Spring said:


> I agree with exubah, you're about 2-2.5 inches away from wl.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Checking in. I'm still DCing regularly (every week most times). I'll rollerset my hair this upcoming weekend, so I'll post some update pics. FOR REAL this time.


 
Okay, I flat ironed and I'm so disappointed. My hair has grown very little.  I'm not certain what that's about. I'll post pics in a min.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Apr 26, 2010)

am i waist or midback? i know my ends are see through but i will be keeping them for the other hair to catch up as i do not have any splits i believe it is just old hair. plus it's not like i got a good press in this pic.  what do you think?


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 26, 2010)

^^^ Oh wow I wasn't expecting such lush hair, girl you are past MBL and can waltz into the WL thread cos you don't have a lot to get there.

Oh my ends are just like yours and I'm contemplating trimming cos I'm transitioning.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 27, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> been good. got a new baby 4 months. got alot of growth but thin ends, thick again though. u still texlaxing? i still love shoes too.


 
Congrats on the new baby. I have a "jheri curl" right now but it gives me that texlaxed look. However, I'm growing tired of the curl & am thinking about getting a BKT & transitioning yet again. 

Being that my hair is touching my bra strap stretched, there's this part of me that wants my rollersets & wraps back. I'm so indecisive.

Again, good to see you back on the board.

Exubah, I know this is late but sorry to hear about your grandfather. Rejoice because he lived a very long life.


----------



## LaLaa (Apr 27, 2010)

I want to join this challenge. My avi is my starting pic. Im 7 months post relaxer.
I currently have my hair in braids cause Im shedding so bad.
I will be co washing weekly
Deep Conditioning moisture/protein rotate weeks
Moisturize daily whenever needed
Seal with JBCO or EVOO


----------



## lane (Apr 27, 2010)

Ladies, 

I'd like to enter this challenge. I've attached a photo of my hair and I'd like to know if where I have drawn the line qualifies as MBL. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 28, 2010)

The line looks like WL to me.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> The line looks like WL to me.


 
^^^ I agree. I think you've got about 2 inches until MBL if that.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey ladies. I decided to measure my back today. As I always knew, MBL and BSL are technically the same thing on me because I wear my bra so low.

My back is 18 inches long so as you can see the 9 is at the top of my bra. My hair is at the 9 now but I'm not even claiming BSL until I'm at 9.5. Then when I reach 10.5, I'll officially claim MBL. So I guess I still have an inch and a half to go. Maybe I need to invest in a good growth aid for the next 2 months.

Also, I always considered WL to be the 18" mark. That's where I want my hair to be? Is that technically WL or is it farther up? TIA...


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2010)

checking in......

Nakia, I've always measured from the front hair line, but I've read people here saying it's the narrowest part of your torso, so if that's at 18 inches for you then that's about accurate.

ETA:  Is 18 inches at your tailbone Nakia?  If it's at your tailbone, then waist is going to be further up  (depending on where you place the tape measure each time)  Looks like 14.5 in is wl in the pic


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 1, 2010)

I agree with Spring. I think the 18 inches in your pic Nakia is tailbone. I have wrong measurements too. I always thought waist was basically where tailbone is until I saw a chart.


----------



## NJoy (May 1, 2010)

I always thought WL was @ HL. And MBL was @ WL.


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2010)

Gotta make a decision on whether to do a full touch up, texlax or stretch a little longer. I have an event coming up on the 20th and don't want to look crazy. I have to decide by the 17th. Decisions, decisions...erplexed


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 2, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Hey ladies. I decided to measure my back today. As I always knew, MBL and BSL are technically the same thing on me because I wear my bra so low.
> 
> My back is 18 inches long so as you can see the 9 is at the top of my bra. My hair is at the 9 now but I'm not even claiming BSL until I'm at 9.5. Then when I reach 10.5, I'll officially claim MBL. So I guess I still have an inch and a half to go. Maybe I need to invest in a good growth aid for the next 2 months.
> 
> ...


 

Your waist looks to me around 14.5-15....that's a good idea. I think I'm going to go measure myself 


ETA: WOW I'm so excited and thanks for the idea! From the bottom of my neck to my jeans is 18 inches! My hair is currently at 10 when I pull it from a braidout and I have 23 weeks post of ng! I think I have about 3 inches to WL GOSH I want to straighten right now for a length check!


----------



## DMJ's Mom (May 2, 2010)

Hey ladies I just wanted to do an update. I've updated my reggie a couple times in the past few weeks but haven't posted a pic since this challenge started. I'm happy with what I've gained back since my "trim." 

Red is APL (9 inches of hair)
Green is MBL/BSL (16 inches of hair)
Purple is WL (21 inches of hair)


My hair grows  between 3/4inch to 1 inch a month and when my hormones are normal and I can stay away from trimming I retain about 8-9 inches. So hopefully by my coworkers wedding I'll be there


----------



## Spring (May 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Gotta make a decision on whether to do a full touch up, texlax or stretch a little longer. I have an event coming up on the 20th and don't want to look crazy. I have to decide by the 17th. Decisions, decisions...erplexed


 
If you liked the texlaxed results better than your bone straight texture, you might want to stick with texlaxing to avoid complications.


----------



## pri (May 2, 2010)

checking in...i have a update in my siggy pic from the other day....i'm really hoping to make mbl by the end of this year or before will be even better.


----------



## exubah (May 3, 2010)

Well ladies, I'm back, for now cause my other grandfather (my stepdad's dad) passed away last week Tuesday so I have that funeral to attend on another island this weekend.  On another note, I hope to have some pics up before the end of this week as promised.

My hair is not liking me too much right now because I did not have any of my hair oils with me.  I did however remember to use my satin scarf at night with the exception of one night (boy did I regret that...my hair was sssooo dry!!).  The night before the funeral I washed and conditioned with my L'Occitance Aromachologie Shampoo and Repairing Condish....my hair felt beautiful !!!  I air-dried in a plait pony after using my Giovanni Direct Leave-In.

Hope everything is going well with you ladies....the updates are sounding and looking great


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2010)

Spring said:


> If you liked the texlaxed results better than your bone straight texture, you might want to stick with texlaxing to avoid complications.


 
What type of complications, Spring?


----------



## yellow08 (May 3, 2010)

I want to join this challenge!
My siggy (March 2010 is my hair in a low ponytail)
Currently rocking a weave (take down is this week-yay!!!)
I cowash weekly
DC every 2
Moisturize every 2-3 days (or daily depending on the product)

Does anyone know how many inches I have until MBL?


----------



## Spring (May 3, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What type of complications, Spring?


 
My hair used to be texlaxed years ago before I even knew what texlaxed was, .... I would leave the relaxer on for 13 min max.  At the time I couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting straighter results, so I started leaving the relaxer in for longer periods.  I liked the straighter results, but when it was time to relax again, out of habit I relaxed for only 13 min  leaving me with the two textures.  I didn't correct it and of course a year or so later there was breakage at the demarcation line.  At the time, I wasn't conditioning as much as we do here at lhcf and I wasn't as gentle with my hair either (combing, scarfing, moisturizing, loose buns).  

Since you're doing those things you might have better success with a mixture of texlaxed and bone straight hair though.

I still have different textures from rinsing the relaxer out too soon (usually on the sides), but the time difference is usually only between 1-2 min vs the texture when I was texlaxing @13 min and the bone straight texture relaxing @20 min.


----------



## Kurlee (May 3, 2010)

just gave myself a mini trim. About 0.5-0.75 of an inch.  My loooks wayyyyyyyy thicker, just from this baby trim and the layers that I'm growing out are way less obvious. I wonder how it will look in December (next length check)


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2010)

Spring said:


> My hair used to be texlaxed years ago before I even knew what texlaxed was, .... I would leave the relaxer on for 13 min max. At the time I couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting straighter results, so I started leaving the relaxer in for longer periods. I liked the straighter results, but when it was time to relax again, out of habit I relaxed for only 13 min  leaving me with the two textures. I didn't correct it and of course a year or so later there was breakage at the demarcation line. At the time, I wasn't conditioning as much as we do here at lhcf and I wasn't as gentle with my hair either (combing, scarfing, moisturizing, loose buns).
> 
> Since you're doing those things you might have better success with a mixture of texlaxed and bone straight hair though.
> 
> I still have different textures from rinsing the relaxer out too soon (usually on the sides), but the time difference is usually only between 1-2 min vs the texture when I was texlaxing @13 min and the bone straight texture relaxing @20 min.


 
Gotcha!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JJamiah (May 7, 2010)

I have to get my hair done professionally in about 4 to 5 weeks. Will be time for my relaxer, cut, color and deep conditioner.  

I get real happy around this time 

I know I am far from MBL right now, so close but yet so far away. I find myself just wanting to let my hair rest so that it can get a chance to be.....

But then a week rolls around and I still can't find myself letting another day pass


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have to get my hair done professionally in about 4 to 5 weeks. Will be time for my relaxer, cut, color and deep conditioner.
> 
> I get real happy around this time
> 
> ...


 
I can relate. I am 2.5 inches away from claiming MBL. I'm 3 mos post on my curl. I've been seriously thinking about getting a sew-in for June, July & August just to leave my hair alone for 3 months with the hopes that once I take my weave down, I will have those last few inches.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 7, 2010)

haven't updated in a while...

finally got my senegalese twists in earlier this week. it only took me 5 hours, which is crazy bc it takes me 8 hours min on my clients. i'll keep these till june 13th....or try to, at least! (that's my sister in the background with her four week old crochet braids.)


----------



## JJamiah (May 7, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I can relate. I am 2.5 inches away from claiming MBL. I'm 3 mos post on my curl. I've been seriously thinking about getting a sew-in for June, July & August just to leave my hair alone for 3 months with the hopes that once I take my weave down, I will have those last few inches.




I am hoping to get my inches by December this year. I know during the summer I do get a little lazy and just toss a clip up and call it a day. 

My hair feels so SHORT right now. I keep saying shoulda woulda coulda, but I also tell myself get over it you cut it and now it is a grow out process. YOU'LL THINK next time you get all on edge and grab some scissors and start cutting. 

But really it is short to me


----------



## cutenss (May 7, 2010)

Well, I will be straightening my hair for a challenge.  It will be a final length check, either tonight or tomorrow.  I have not straighten since February when I did my BKT.  I won't straighten again til July, my birthday month, maybe.  I don't think I am goong to do another BKT either.  Also slated for July.  I will see what I have going on once I straighten this time.

Everyone's hair looks so yummy   We are getting there girls


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 7, 2010)

I tried to tresemme naturals conditioner as a cowash and leave-in today. love it! its in the rotation now


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am hoping to get my inches by December this year. I know during the summer I do get a little lazy and just toss a clip up and call it a day.
> 
> My hair feels so SHORT right now. I keep saying shoulda woulda coulda, but I also tell myself get over it you cut it and now it is a grow out process. YOU'LL THINK next time you get all on edge and grab some scissors and start cutting.
> 
> But really it is short to me


 
I hear you JJamiah. My hair's feeling short right now too. And it just looks crazy with all the ng. I'm relaxing on Thursday so, maybe I'll feel better being able to feel my scalp and I can at least dry my hair to get a length check in. I wore a bsl wig last night and it looked so nice and long. Then it hit me that it's the length of my hair. My hair should look that nice too. I just can't tell because I'm looking like Ms Celie by my roots.  I know for sure I couldn't be natural. I'd be a natural mess.

And for the zillionth time, why oh WHY did I get these freakin eakin layers?  Ah well...


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 8, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I tried to tresemme naturals conditioner as a cowash and leave-in today. love it! its in the rotation now


 
Oh my goodness, your natural texture is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 8, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Oh my goodness, your natural texture is GORGEOUS!!!




aww thank you 
I am still new to it and just started wearing it out more so that means a lot


----------



## soonergirl (May 8, 2010)

Still plugging away too.. Im 10 weeks post and my new growth is a hot mess.. I have been using jheri juice and its helped a lot... relaxing at 12 weeks cant wait.. hoping to be there!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 8, 2010)

Okay, as promised like 3 weeks ago  here are some update pics of my hair. Oh, I didn't know the last two were gonna be that big. I thought the 1st one was too small, and I don't know how to do in between the two. 

I think MBL is either at 10 or 10.5 for this pic. If you can see it.













I think MBL is where my shirt creases.


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 8, 2010)

Just a small update:

I am still growing. I have decided not to do a length check until September. That will make one year actively growing(I cut my hair to right past shoulder at the beginning of September 09). Anyway, I am obsessing a little much and need to just leave my hair alone. I am not straightening or anything. Just cannot keep my hands out of it. 

On a good note: I am transitioning and that is going well. My curlies are coming in really cute, and my new growth is easily manipulated. So I am gonna just keep trucking. But I feel like since I don't style my hair, I am seriously overcompensating on the makeup. I need to stop spending money on makeup. But I love it. Oh well.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 8, 2010)

Juspri said:


> checking in...i have a update in my siggy pic from the other day....i'm really hoping to make mbl by the end of this year or before will be even better.


 
You look close. 


exubah said:


> Well ladies, I'm back, for now cause my other grandfather (my stepdad's dad) passed away last week Tuesday so I have that funeral to attend on another island this weekend. On another note, I hope to have some pics up before the end of this week as promised.


 
I am sorry for your loss Exubah.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 8, 2010)

I will get my hair relaxed next week.  It will be either 9 or 10 weeks since my last disastrous experience with a SHS. Because of that unwanted U shape cut , most of my hair is APL and the longest part is only slightly past BSL. I hope I can still make MBL by the end of the year. 

I am going to have my stylist give me even more layers with the highlighted section. The ends have to go, they are damaged and annoy me every time I rollerset. They shed something fierce.


----------



## casey3035 (May 8, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Still plugging away too.. Im 10 weeks post and my new growth is a hot mess.. I have been using jheri juice and its helped a lot... relaxing at 12 weeks cant wait.. hoping to be there!!



Yeah I cant believe how much The Jheri juice helps!It's been a amazing to feel how soft my new growth is-not hard,dry and crunchy AT ALL!


----------



## casey3035 (May 8, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, as promised like 3 weeks ago  here are some update pics of my hair. Oh, I didn't know the last two were gonna be that big. I thought the 1st one was too small, and I don't know how to do in between the two.
> 
> I think MBL is either at 10 or 10.5 for this pic. If you can see it.
> 
> ...


Girl your hair looks so healthy and I love the length-You are on the right track-for sure!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 8, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Girl your hair looks so healthy and I love the length-You are on the right track-for sure!


 
Thanks girl. I didn't have as much growth as I thought I should have, so I was disappointed.


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2010)

I couldn't wait until next week. I had to touch up today. I decided to texlax instead of bone straight because I want the thickness to compensate for the layering. It didn't really do anything to lay the ng down but it did loosen it up and make it managable.

Right now, my hair and scalp feel great! My hair feels strong and nourished and my scalp and I have an understanding. I take care of it, and it allows my hair to grow to meet my goals. Deal! 

Anyhoo, my May update shots are in my siggy. Roots not flat ironed because of "No Heat 2010" challenge but, I'm pleased with the thickness.

First pic is naked and blowdried on cool. 2nd pic is at least moisturized.


----------



## JJamiah (May 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I couldn't wait until next week. I had to touch up today. I decided to texlax instead of bone straight because I want the thickness to compensate for the layering. It didn't really do anything to lay the ng down but it did loosen it up and make it managable.
> 
> Right now, my hair and scalp feel great! My hair feels strong and nourished and my scalp and I have an understanding. I take care of it, and it allows my hair to grow to meet my goals. Deal!
> 
> ...



Definitely looking good and your on your way to MBL 

I am just hanging in there. Get my touch up 2nd week in June


----------



## taj (May 9, 2010)

I'm 31 weeks post. I was going to try and stretch the relaxer until June, but the two textures are becoming too difficult to manipulate. Low - no manipulation is the key for me, especially while stretching. I'll relax within a week.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 9, 2010)

I am only about an inch from BSL which means i am like 2-3 inches from full MBL. I want some crazy growth so I can make it by the end of the summer. I am cowashing daily basically, washing and DC when i feel necessary. I rock curly ponytails most of the week and a wash n go here and there to give my edges and hair a break. I am contemplating stopping some vitamins..I don't really see what they are doing. Or maybe I will stop using hsn and just use straight up biotin


----------



## anon123 (May 9, 2010)

I was oiling my hair last night, I pulled out a shed hair.  It looked kind of long, so I measured it.  It was 15 1/2".  MBL is 15 - 15 1/2" from my nape.  I wonder where this hair came from.   My nape hair is a bit shorter because I cut my layers down.  Anyway, I hope to be able to claim mbl by the end of June.  My retention has been so much better since I've started using a little heat.


----------



## soonergirl (May 9, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah I cant believe how much The Jheri juice helps!It's been a amazing to feel how soft my new growth is-not hard,dry and crunchy AT ALL!


 

Yep i have got some serious crinkles like never before, my new growth is different.. I just spray the s curl on my scalp.. i need a touch up really bad!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am hoping to get my inches by December this year. I know during the summer I do get a little lazy and just toss a clip up and call it a day.
> 
> My hair feels so SHORT right now. I keep saying shoulda woulda coulda, but I also tell myself get over it you cut it and now it is a grow out process. YOU'LL THINK next time you get all on edge and grab some scissors and start cutting.
> 
> But really it is short to me


 
I think it's hair anorexia & I, too, suffer. I used to think that BSL hair was enough for me. Now that I'm there, I feel like my hair is so short. 



soonergirl said:


> Still plugging away too.. Im 10 weeks post and my new growth is a hot mess.. I have been using jheri juice and its helped a lot... relaxing at 12 weeks cant wait.. hoping to be there!!


 
I actually have a jheri curl but I use dry moisturizers. Since I'm trying to stay in a bun these days, I went & bought some moisturizing activator gel. Jheri juice is the business. My hair is staying soft & moisturized all day & I love it. 

I'm having a conflict ladies. I like my curl but just like with any chemical, overprocessing/underprocessing/overlapping is an issue. I stretched for nearly a year w/my last touch-up b/c I was transitioning. All of that new growth is underprocessed & then my ends are just wavy. I know the more touch-ups I do in the future, the more my ends are going to go straight. 

I've been thinking about using the BKT to transition & once I get to WL, I could just keep it there until all of my chemical ends are gone. Of course it would probably take me a few years + to be totally natural but at that point I could use the BKT as a texturizer w/o the risk of straight ends. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## MsKibibi (May 9, 2010)

I just cut my hair from WL to BSL yesterday, so I'm joining this challenge today.  I'm hoping to make WL by the end of the year, but I recognize that may not be humanly possible this late in the year lol.  So I think MBL is a realistic goal.  I'm still tweaking my regimen so I'll add it when I decide.


----------



## exubah (May 9, 2010)

Honoured to have you here with us MsKibibi.............I absolutely LOVE your hair!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 10, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> I just cut my hair from WL to BSL yesterday, so I'm joining this challenge today. I'm hoping to make WL by the end of the year, but I recognize that may not be humanly possible this late in the year lol. So I think MBL is a realistic goal. I'm still tweaking my regimen so I'll add it when I decide.


 
Girl, why'd you cut all that pretty hair???


----------



## MsKibibi (May 10, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, why'd you cut all that pretty hair???



LOL  I have a thing for blunt ends and my ends were looking thin b/c last year I gave myself layers and ended up taking away from the thickness of my ends (I didn't think of that when I was cutting).  So now i'm all one length.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 10, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> LOL I have a thing for blunt ends and my ends were looking thin b/c last year I gave myself layers and ended up taking away from the thickness of my ends (I didn't think of that when I was cutting). So now i'm all one length.


 
Is your siggy your hair now? If so... wow!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 10, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> LOL I have a thing for blunt ends and my ends were looking thin b/c last year I gave myself layers and ended up taking away from the thickness of my ends (I didn't think of that when I was cutting). So now i'm all one length.


 
Where have you been all this time??? Another hair idol to add to my list. I've already stalked your fotki and subscribed to your youtube vids.


----------



## classychic1908 (May 10, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm having a conflict ladies. I like my curl but just like with any chemical, overprocessing/underprocessing/overlapping is an issue. I stretched for nearly a year w/my last touch-up b/c I was transitioning. All of that new growth is underprocessed & then my ends are just wavy. I know the more touch-ups I do in the future, the more my ends are going to go straight.
> 
> I've been thinking about using the BKT to transition & once I get to WL, I could just keep it there until all of my chemical ends are gone. Of course it would probably take me a few years + to be totally natural but at that point I could use the BKT as a texturizer w/o the risk of straight ends.
> 
> What do y'all think?


 

I think that sounds like a good plan!  Slow and steady, that way you get to enjoy your length and trim the processed hair in your own time.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 11, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> I think that sounds like a good plan! Slow and steady, that way you get to enjoy your length and trim the processed hair in your own time.


 
Thanks for responding. The only downside to my plan is that I will have to wear my hair in straight styles until my chemical ends are gone because the BKT is going to make my jheri curl go straight.  But I think it may be worth the sacrifice to go ahead & do away with the chemicals.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 11, 2010)

update: so I am about 1/2-3/4 of an inch from my bra (which I wear super low) and maybe 2 inches from MBL. I am hoping to get there by the end of the summer. then i can spend the rest of the year getting to full MBL (maybe an inch lower than MBL) and growing out my layers.

Here are some pics:


----------



## lilliz6 (May 11, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> LOL I have a thing for blunt ends and my ends were looking thin b/c last year I gave myself layers and ended up taking away from the thickness of my ends (I didn't think of that when I was cutting). So now i'm all one length.


 
Do you cut your hair yourself or do you go to a shop to have it cut?


----------



## classychic1908 (May 11, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Thanks for responding. The only downside to my plan is that I will have to wear my hair in straight styles until my chemical ends are gone because the BKT is going to make my jheri curl go straight.  But I think it may be worth the sacrifice to go ahead & do away with the chemicals.


 

Don't forget braidouts, and twist and curls, and braids, and bantu knot outs........


----------



## JJamiah (May 11, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> update: so I am about 1/2-3/4 of an inch from my bra (which I wear super low) and maybe 2 inches from MBL. I am hoping to get there by the end of the summer. then i can spend the rest of the year getting to full MBL (maybe an inch lower than MBL) and growing out my layers.
> 
> Here are some pics:



Great Job BHC, you grow girl


----------



## MsKibibi (May 11, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Is your siggy your hair now? If so... wow!



Yes, that's my most recent picture.  Thanks


----------



## growinstrong (May 11, 2010)

Girl, you look MBL to me already.  Your hair is gorgeous.



MsKibibi said:


> Yes, that's my most recent picture. Thanks


----------



## ladylina (May 11, 2010)

I finally made full MBL last Tuesday when I got a relaxer. I think I am took me a while.


----------



## classychic1908 (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations  Ladylina!!!!!!!!!!  How are you celebrating?


----------



## Galadriel (May 11, 2010)

Update: I'm BSB and about 1/2 inch. from bra strap (stretched). My hair has taken on more of a "U" shape which is okay since I hate the "V." 

Now I just keep telling myself, "Keep it simple, don't do anything stupid, and MBL will be waiting by the end of the year if not sooner."


----------



## ladylina (May 11, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> Congratulations Ladylina!!!!!!!!!! How are you celebrating?


 
Thank you =) I have not did anything except went out with the hubby lol thats it I am such a boring person.


----------



## MsKibibi (May 11, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> Update: I'm BSB and about 1/2 inch. from bra strap (stretched). My hair has taken on more of a "U" shape which is okay since I hate the "V."
> 
> Now I just keep telling myself, "Keep it simple, don't do anything stupid, and MBL will be waiting by the end of the year if not sooner."



That's my mantra too LOL


----------



## exubah (May 12, 2010)

Here are some horrible pics my cousin took tonight....my hair is only about 40% dry

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## exubah (May 12, 2010)

I totally suck at this posting multiple photos thing


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2010)

Exubah, looks like some of your longer layers are headed towards waistlength.  

I'm hoping by August I'll be at 28 inches.


----------



## exubah (May 15, 2010)

Spring said:


> Exubah, looks like some of your longer layers are headed towards waistlength.
> 
> I'm hoping by August I'll be at 28 inches.


 
I am so working towards having blunt WL for my wedding at the end of next year (sometime between August & November 2011).  It feels like my hair is taking forever to even up....I will not cut, I will not cut I tell ya 

Btw your hair looks great!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 15, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am so working towards having blunt WL for my wedding at the end of next year (sometime between August & November 2011). It feels like my hair is taking forever to even up....I will not cut, I will not cut I tell ya
> 
> Btw your hair looks great!!!


 
Um looks like you'll be WL by the end of this year. Unless my eyes are deceiving me, you're less than 2 inches away from WL now. Congrats on your progress!!!


----------



## NJoy (May 15, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am so working towards having blunt WL for my wedding at the end of next year (sometime between August & November 2011). It feels like my hair is taking forever to even up....I will not cut, I will not cut I tell ya
> 
> Btw your hair looks great!!!


 
You're gonna look beautiful with that fwl hair next year.  I also think you'll be there this year.  Congratulations!


----------



## exubah (May 15, 2010)

It's so hard for me to imagine myself with WL hair........I've never had hair that long, never tried to actually because I was a scissor addict.  My mother on the other hand has been there and done that and she has me by a good almost 9 inches in height.


----------



## lane (May 15, 2010)

exubah said:


> It's so hard for me to imagine myself with WL hair........I've never had hair that long, never tried to actually because I was a scissor addict.  My mother on the other hand has been there and done that and she has me by a good almost 9 inches in height.



You won't have to imagine much longer because you are almost at that length. Looking good!


----------



## ckisland (May 15, 2010)

Although I realized that the last 3 inches of hair are going to have to go, I'm still proud of myself this week. I rollerset on Monday and I haven't wet my hair since then!! So, technically I'm still wearing the same rollerset and it's been 5 days . I hadn't really given rollersetting a chance before I quit last time. I would rollerset and wash it out in the next day and sometimes on the same day!!!  My ends were looking raggedy, but now I think cowashing and airdrying my be the culprits  because I've been almost exclusively cowashing and my ends are extra raggedy. 

Anywho, I've enjoyed the ease of my hair this week. All I do is moisturize and put it in a ponytail or bun or just up and I'm good to go. Loves it!


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am so working towards having blunt WL for my wedding at the end of next year (sometime between August & November 2011). It feels like my hair is taking forever to even up....I will not cut, I will not cut I tell ya
> 
> Btw your hair looks great!!!


 
Thanks exubah!

Fwl is definitely on the way for you and congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## tocktick (May 15, 2010)

tocktick said:


> I've been M.I.A from this challenge . I was on hiatus for a while though and forgot about it, tbh.
> 
> Anyway, I've been mainly trying to keep things low-manip. I've been finding moisture is key for me to have easy detangling, easy styling etc. If I don't stay on top of that then my hair gets dry quickly and harder to manage and that leads to problems.
> 
> One thing I realised though is that I hate my hair loose for too long. I'm thinking about braiding up for the rest of the year. I know it's possible for me to retain length without braids now that I've gone without for many months. However, I really do not think I retain as much even though I seem to put in 5x more effort to do so. It seems low-manip when my hair is loose just isn't low-manip enough for me at this stage. I'm hoping that will change when my hair is longer. I'm going back to start the C&G method in 1-2 weeks, taking a few breaks as needed and then continuing on until the end of the year.



Just an update since my last post above. My hair has been in braid extensions for about 5 1/2 weeks now. I'm keeping them in until around the end of this month and then doing another set. I will keep doing this until November or December. 

It's easier for me right now to just have my hair in braids, I only miss my real hair occasionally even though I'm not too into wearing fake hair. However, it's a means to an end right now - it's the quickest and easiest way to reach my goal. I'm trying to reach MBL or at least very close to it by the end of the year.


----------



## Galadriel (May 16, 2010)

exubah said:


> Here are some horrible pics my cousin took tonight....my hair is only about 40% dry
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]




Your hair rocks! Great growth!


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 17, 2010)

Exubah, you will definitely be waist length this year. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 17, 2010)

Exubah you are most def going to have a date with WL this year


----------



## cutenss (May 17, 2010)

exubah, your hair looks AWESOME!   on your upcoming wedding.  You will have beautiful WL hair soon.  Isn't JBCO the bestest 

And I hope you and your family are well :Rose:


----------



## exubah (May 17, 2010)

Awww thanks yall, I'm over here blushing!!! and cheesing .  Who would have thought, me approaching WL.  I do love JBCO and LHCF for teaching me so many new things.

I'm still aiming for blunt WL ladies so continue to pray for my HHJ.  Thank you all for your words of encouragement.


----------



## JJamiah (May 18, 2010)

Where is MBL? I hope it comes by December!


----------



## JJamiah (May 18, 2010)

exubah said:


> Awww thanks yall, I'm over here blushing!!! and cheesing .  Who would have thought, me approaching WL.  I do love JBCO and LHCF for teaching me so many new things.
> 
> I'm still aiming for blunt WL ladies so continue to pray for my HHJ.  Thank you all for your words of encouragement.



Congratulations on Reaching MBL 

and Congrats on that upcoming Wedding.


----------



## Spring (May 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Where is MBL? I hope it comes by December!


 
MBL is suppose to be half the distance of your back, but for me that puts me too close to bsl .  I've been at this length forever, so I'm trying desperately to get as far away from bsl as I can before claiming mbl.  I measure half the distance from bsl to wsl and claim that as mbl which is about 28 inches on me .


----------



## casey3035 (May 18, 2010)

Well at this point I am PRAYING to reach FULL MBL unstretched by December. As a matter of fact my sisters wedding is in July-After July 24th, I am wearing braids hard-core. I wanna save every strand I can... I am gonna do the C&G Method. Hopefully by Dec.1st I will be in for a pleasant surprise-FULL MBL ...


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

I've Updated my fotki with the latest pic  and my siggy


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

Spring said:


> MBL is suppose to be half the distance of your back, but for me that puts me too close to bsl .  I've been at this length forever, so I'm trying desperately to get as far away from bsl as I can before claiming mbl.  I measure half the distance from bsl to wsl and claim that as mbl which is about 28 inches on me .




OH No 

I was asking where is it, cause I didn't see it in a while like it was lost, LOL, thanks though.


----------



## Spring (May 19, 2010)

I think mbl is definitely lost or hiding for me


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

Spring said:


> I think mbl is definitely lost or hiding for me


 
I am like (to the beat of Soldier by Destiny Child)

I was like I got some strands  up in here
where they at where they at
they want to get to MBL
Where they at
I got some Hair up in here
where they at where they at
I'm going to take care of it!

LOL I just didn't feel like  my hair was growing. I guess my growth comes from June to December.  

Oh well at least it is coming. Need to find a afro hair piece for the summer


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (May 19, 2010)

A little slow to the party - normally I'm on time ! 

My reggie for 2010 ....


Deep condition at least once a week
Protein Wash & DC every two weeks
Use Argan Oil before every set
Relax every 10wks minimum - Ssssttttrrrrrreeettttccccchhhhhhh it!
Work on dusting my ends at every relaxer
Work on DIY hair styles
Put WGO on my scalp 2x week
Try not to buy any new products, stick with my current selection aka stop being a PJ !


----------



## NJoy (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I've Updated my fotki with the latest pic  and my siggy



Ow Owww!!!  Look at all that NG!!!   Girl, if you're not touching mbl, you look dang close to me.  And your hair looks SO healthy too!  Sending CONGRATS and doing a happy dance with you.  C'mon. 

And Spring, aren't you mbl already?  All that long, lush hair you have!


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ow Owww!!!  Look at all that NG!!!   Girl, if you're not touching mbl, you look dang close to me.  And your hair looks SO healthy too!  Sending CONGRATS and doing a happy dance with you.  C'mon.
> 
> And Spring, aren't you mbl already?  All that long, lush hair you have!



thanks so much NJOY


----------



## casey3035 (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> thanks so much NJOY


Jjamiah -Girl your hair is soooo thick and lucious! I am excited for you...wow!


----------



## Spring (May 19, 2010)

Thanks NJoy!  Your hair is looking pretty lush too, mbl is just around the corner for you.  Lol....I've been at bsl for so long that being anywhere near it feels like bsl, so once the tape measure reads 28 inches I'll feel like I'm truly mbl.


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 19, 2010)

Hey,

Just checking in ladies, everyone's hair is looking so beautiful. Love your siggy JJamiah. That is a lot of growth. Keep growing girl. And Spring I know how you feel, my bra sits lows so technically for me the bottom of my strap is MBL, but I would prefer to be a couple inches past that to claim anything. Oh well, just gonna continue to grow and enjoy your lovely hair ladies. So encouraging to me.


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Jjamiah -Girl your hair is soooo thick and lucious! I am excited for you...wow!





NikkiGirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just checking in ladies, everyone's hair is looking so beautiful. Love your siggy JJamiah. That is a lot of growth. Keep growing girl. And Spring I know how you feel, my bra sits lows so technically for me the bottom of my strap is MBL, but I would prefer to be a couple inches past that to claim anything. Oh well, just gonna continue to grow and enjoy your lovely hair ladies. So encouraging to me.



Awww thanks ladies. I am trying to grow. I popped on a Pony Tail for the week. not my fro pony but one had and bought back out. Instant Up-Do Hz U002


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I've Updated my fotki with the latest pic  and my siggy


Jesus girl, your sig made me do a double take and scroll back up! That is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations, JJamiah - your hair looks great!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

JJ your hair is beautiful, congratz!!!


----------



## MsKibibi (May 19, 2010)

Good job JJamiah!  Love the shine.


----------



## exubah (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I've Updated my fotki with the latest pic  and my siggy


 
Your hair is BEAUTIFULLL!!!! and my has it grown!  Girl if you are not skimming MBL right now you are an itch away.


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Jesus girl, your sig made me do a double take and scroll back up! That is GORGEOUS!!!





sipp100 said:


> Congratulations, JJamiah - your hair looks great!





Firstborn2 said:


> JJ your hair is beautiful, congratz!!!





MsKibibi said:


> Good job JJamiah!  Love the shine.





exubah said:


> Your hair is BEAUTIFULLL!!!! and my has it grown!  Girl if you are not skimming MBL right now you are an itch away.


 LOL

OMG, I missed these, I skim the threads sometimes, excuse me for having my head in the dirt (picture an Ostrich) lol. 

Thanks so Much Ladies, I feel honored especially coming from some to die for heads like yourselves. 

Thanks so much


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 22, 2010)

Exubah and JJamiah your hair looks AWESOME! 

I am hanging in there after my huge setback with a SHS stylist. The longest layers of my hair are now barely BSL. The shortest are shoulder length. 

I'm going to nurse it and keep it protected and prayerfully I can make MBL again by the end of the year.

Notice how it's shorter now than it was in my avi (which was July 2009).


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 22, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> Good job JJamiah! Love the shine.


 
Ok again, your hair is DROOL WORTHY!


----------



## Candy828 (May 22, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> Good job JJamiah! Love the shine.


 
Mskibibi - Your hair is ! Would you consider growing longer????? I want you to graduate to the Classic Length challenge maybe Part2 or Part3..... If you are set on your current goal I will understand! Its all good!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465806&page=9


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 22, 2010)

lol Candy you really are going around recruiting hahahaha


----------



## Candy828 (May 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol Candy you really are going around recruiting hahahaha


 
  I've been  stalking... I mean looking for recruits  ... to go into unchartered territory!  Classic Length hasn't been achieved by many of us and I'd like to see more take on the challenge!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I've been  stalking... I mean looking for recruits  ... to go into unchartered territory! Classic Length hasn't been achieved by many of us and I'd like to see more take on the challenge!


 

Hmm....I'll TRY lol I think I have about 24 inches for my nape to reach classic natural...so er um.....what is that 4 years? 2014 Classic Length HERE I COME WHOOOO! lol





Yeah right......


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

Waist Length is my ultimate goal I will keep it there by trim backs every 4 months 

When I finally get there


----------



## cutenss (May 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Waist Length is my ultimate goal I will keep it there by trim backs every 4 months
> 
> When I finally get there


 
Your hair is beautiful


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

Well I'm back up in this challenge after my cut ladies. All of my progress pics will be on wet hair since I don't straighten. So I guess my goal is mbl unstretched with all of my ng.

Please forgive that thing on my mirror. The handle fell off and thats the sticky tape lol


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

cutenss said:


> Your hair is beautiful


 

Thank you  Yours is as well!


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Well I'm back up in this challenge after my cut ladies. All of my progress pics will be on wet hair since I don't straighten. So I guess my goal is mbl unstretched with all of my ng.
> 
> Please forgive that thing on my mirror. The handle fell off and thats the sticky tape lol


 

Your hair is beautiful, nice and thick


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 25, 2010)

Ok so I am now literally scraping my bra. I think I can make it there by mid June, which puts me right on track for mid-back by December.


----------



## lalla (May 25, 2010)

I straightened my hair with the maxiglide flat iron in April. I need more practice with the flat iron.  







My hair has grown a bit. I don't think I'm MBL yet, I'll probably get there by July.


----------



## belldandy (May 25, 2010)

^^ ohh nice!!!


----------



## JJamiah (May 25, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Ok so I am now literally scraping my bra. I think I can make it there by mid June, which puts me right on track for mid-back by December.





lalla said:


> I straightened my hair with the maxiglide flat iron in April. I need more practice with the flat iron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Hair Ladies


----------



## exubah (May 25, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Exubah and JJamiah your hair looks AWESOME!
> 
> I am hanging in there after my huge setback with a SHS stylist. The longest layers of my hair are now barely BSL. The shortest are shoulder length.
> 
> ...



Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!   even with loss of length and may that stylist's scissors R.I.P


----------



## bigbrowneyez (May 25, 2010)

exubah said:


> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!   even with loss of length and may that stylist's scissors R.I.P




That happened to me earlier this year, and i was sooooo :-( but its growing back nicely and I'm sure urs will too.  u'll be mbl before u know it! :-D


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 26, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering how often you ladies are doing length checks. I was going for every four months, but last check was short of that due to an event I had to style my hair for at work. Anyway, it would be interesting to know. 

I am trying to figure out when I should do the next length check.


----------



## pri (May 26, 2010)

Yeah every 4 months sounds about right for me...


----------



## NJoy (May 26, 2010)

(hmmm... could've sworn I posted already. ah well)

I think I'm doing length checks too frequently. I'm inspired by JJamiah's latest pic after waiting a few months. It's much more dramatic and has to be much more encouraging. So, I think I'll start holding out for a few months too.  (we'll see tho.)


----------



## JJamiah (May 26, 2010)

I personally use to do it every four months, but now I do it every 5-6 months. The next progress pics I am taking will be Ocotober - December 24, 2010.

I am hoping to be at my final goal  or darn close to it 

NJoy what is your ultimate goal ? 

Butterfly your pictures are fierce before and after, your a head of hair I love to look at,  

Ladies IT IS HOTTTT and I am trying hard to keep the Lacefronts up !


----------



## NJoy (May 26, 2010)

JJ, my ultimate goal was wl but, that's when I thought wl was hl.  Now my ultimate goal is hl so that when I curl my hair, it would hang around wl. That's the ultimate goal. But, if my hair doesn't agree, I'll be happy with wl.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 26, 2010)

Hey ladies. I haven't checked in in a while. I actually haven't checked my length in a while either. Not since I straightened last. I've fallen off of my DC game. Just not enough time to sit under the dryer to DC. I'll be out for the summer soon. So, I'll have plenty of time then.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (May 26, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Exubah and JJamiah your hair looks AWESOME!
> 
> I am hanging in there after my huge setback with a SHS stylist. The longest layers of my hair are now barely BSL. The shortest are shoulder length.
> 
> ...


 
Shorter or not I love it…….you’ll be back with fuller hair in no time…..
I totally forgot about this thread , I’m so pressed for time these days…….gotta check back and see if I ever joined.
Keep it up ladies J


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> (hmmm... could've sworn I posted already. ah well)
> 
> I think I'm doing length checks too frequently. I'm inspired by JJamiah's latest pic after waiting a few months. It's much more dramatic and has to be much more encouraging. So, I think I'll start holding out for a few months too.  (we'll see tho.)



Yeah, I am thinking of stretching out to maybe 5-6. I am constantly in my hair and just need to leave it alone.


----------



## remnant (May 26, 2010)

Love this thread, inspirational !!!


----------



## exubah (May 26, 2010)

I typically do length checks (photos) every relaxer which can range from every 10-12 weeks.  Perhaps this time I will go a little longer so that I may have the opportunity to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 26, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Exubah and JJamiah your hair looks AWESOME!
> 
> I am hanging in there after my huge setback with a SHS stylist. The longest layers of my hair are now barely BSL. The shortest are shoulder length.
> 
> ...



Butterfly08 - are we living parallel lives? my SHS cut my hair the exact same way yesterday. it was sooo close to where i wanted it. now its full of layers, the longest layer is BSL, the shortest is a little longer than neck length. At least yours looks thick and healthy, mine looks thin or fine. i'm soooo upset, i have no idea what to do. 

on top of that, she colored it. i mentioned it and she decided to run with it, even though i was vasicilating. i'm really nervous because i was having a hard enough time caring for when it was natural and growing out highlights. now this.....i almost wanna cry. 

i'm kinda late, but i wanna join the MBL in 2010 club, but i need HELP! i need some ideas and need to figure out a new, intensive regimen to help me with this color and layer setback! help ladies, HELPPPPPP!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (May 26, 2010)

Took out my braids but I won't be able to wash it till tomorrow. I'll probably do a braidout


----------



## exubah (May 26, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Butterfly08 - are we living parallel lives? my SHS cut my hair the exact same way yesterday. it was sooo close to where i wanted it. now its full of layers, the longest layer is BSL, the shortest is a little longer than neck length. At least yours looks thick and healthy, mine looks thin or fine. i'm soooo upset, i have no idea what to do.
> 
> on top of that, she colored it. i mentioned it and she decided to run with it, even though i was vasicilating. i'm really nervous because i was having a hard enough time caring for when it was natural and growing out highlights. now this.....i almost wanna cry.
> 
> i'm kinda late, but i wanna join the MBL in 2010 club, but i need HELP! i need some ideas and need to figure out a new, intensive regimen to help me with this color and layer setback! help ladies, HELPPPPPP!!!


 
 awwww.............I'm sorry to hear about your setback.  We would love to have you here with us, I'm sure the other ladies can offer you words of advice and encouragement.  I would suggest that you keep up with incorporating a little protein in your hair routine whether in your conditioner or leave-ins, DC and moisturize.  I'm using JBCO (Jamaican Black Castor Oil) to see if I can thicken up my low density tresses.  You can also try protective styling until your layers grow out.


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 26, 2010)

I am really sorry to hear you had a setback Wyldcurlz. I know it must be hard. But your hair will recover in no time. And BSL is a good starting point in any case to continue to grow. I wouldn't go back to that stylist.


----------



## NJoy (May 27, 2010)

I don't know how I'm going to keep from doing frequent length checks. It's an illness!  I took a peek today and my hair has moved ontop of my brastrap unstretched. 

It... is... growing!!! ...........(sigh)...I'm bad. I need to get rid of the mirror in my bathroom somehow.  I'm trying not to check my hair so much. But I keep "the bra" in my bathroom. THERE'S my problem! (lol. blaming it on the bra )

Ah well. C'mon, mbl. Let's do this thing so I can move on!  Hopefully by the end of July but, definitely by the end of summer, no question about it. 

(possibly by the end of june??? )


----------



## hairdrama:{ (May 27, 2010)

exubah said:


> awwww.............I'm sorry to hear about your setback. We would love to have you here with us, I'm sure the other ladies can offer you words of advice and encouragement. I would suggest that you keep up with incorporating a little protein in your hair routine whether in your conditioner or leave-ins, DC and moisturize. I'm using JBCO (Jamaican Black Castor Oil) to see if I can thicken up my low density tresses. *You can also try protective styling until your layers grow out*.


 
ITA!  .....If you do protective styles for the summer, you’ll be MBL by fall.  Stay away from the heat if your stands are thin, opt for curly styles instead to  give you more body….


----------



## JJamiah (May 27, 2010)

hairdrama:{ said:


> ITA! .....If you do protective styles for the summer, you’ll be MBL by fall. Stay away from the heat if your stands are thin, opt for curly styles instead to give you more body….


 
I am trying to do this myself. I am wearing the lacefronts and trying to resist the heat!  <---I find myself looking like this~


----------



## JJamiah (May 27, 2010)

Nikkigirl your hair looks fantastic in your siggy. I see the growth since another pic you had posted months back. Good jOb !


----------



## cutenss (May 27, 2010)

So I trimmed again   But it looks much better.  I will do another length check in July/August.  I want to do a BKT but IDK.  I am so indecisive.  But I do know the JBCO challenge that I was in did me good.  I gained length, but IDK about thickness.  I think its just genetics on that.  I was gonna post a pic, but I have sinced washd, so I am back curly.  When the new JBCO challenge starts, if I am required to post a starting pic, I will post it here.  Otherwise, I will post in July sometime.

I am  for those who have had setbacks and  for those doing well.  We are about halfway through this year.  We have alot of time to reach our goals.  GROUP HUG


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 28, 2010)

Rocking curly ponytails during the week. I might do a wash and go this weekend. Just trying to ignore my hair and let it grow.


----------



## Kurlee (May 28, 2010)

protective styling right now. Got six months to make it to mbl. I want 3 fat inches by christmas


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 28, 2010)

aside from buns - what are some of the protective styles your all using? i really struggle with fresh, cute ideas for protective styles. need some ideas! please share.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 29, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> aside from buns - what are some of the protective styles your all using? i really struggle with fresh, cute ideas for protective styles. need some ideas! please share.


 
I don't know if a high pony is considered a protective style or not but sometimes I'll put my hair in a high pony so my ends aren't rubbing against my clothes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKVAphorQSA&playnext_from=TL&videos=dAdJDIfqnLk - someone posted this on the HL thread, I think it was.

Another one of my favorites; she's a member here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmR_rk1qv0Y&playnext_from=TL&videos=upMysjhNIKs - when I'm feeling lazy, I just pull all of my hair in a high pony & mimic the one she does in the top.

This is more work but I think it could probably last for a week - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rv8bIfol0Y&playnext_from=TL&videos=YXPfn1vAIGg

I'm sure there are tons more of Youtube videos. These are just some that I have favorited. HTH...


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

I braid it up under my lace fronts, half wigs, ponytails (phony Pony's), BUns (fake), Bun Real, Twist up in a clip. Those are some of what I do to protective style


----------



## MrsHdrLe (May 31, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> *I don't know if a high pony is considered a protective style or not but sometimes I'll put my hair in a high pony so my ends aren't rubbing against my clothes.*
> 
> I just asked this question in another thread.  I was feeling like my high ponytails were btwn sl/apl (aka: the danger zone), so* I was wondering if any of you ladies find that you're not able to wear loose high ponytails w/o friction?*
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Nikkigirl your hair looks fantastic in your siggy. I see the growth since another pic you had posted months back. Good jOb !



Your does as well. I love how thick it is. So pretty.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 31, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> nakialovesshoes said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't know if a high pony is considered a protective style or not but sometimes I'll put my hair in a high pony so my ends aren't rubbing against my clothes.*
> ...


----------



## MrsHdrLe (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for answering, I have a texlax, but it still hangs about sl even when curly.  I'll just have to bun huh?  (Hate buns on me)*sulking*


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 31, 2010)

everytime i touch my hair - some hair comes out. damn peroxide!! i'd understand it if i'd drastically lightened my hair, but the color difference is barely noticeable! (the color didn't lift.) 

so i've learned from some of our TL & longers cousins here to not heat style at all (which will be hard because i'm in 4 weddings in the next few months.) and to kick up my protein treatments and deep condition 2x/week. i need to protective style as much as possible and only finger comb. any other tips. i'm so scared right now. i've NEVER been through anything like this with my hair ever before!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey ladies!!  I'm impressed by everyone's hair progress! Sorry I've been ghost these past months, med school was kickin' my butt, BUT i just (successfully) finished my first year :-D and now its summer!!!! lol so I can focus more on my hair.  Which brings me to a question: I'm about 7weeks post right now (not relaxing till last week of July) and I'm currently DCing on dry hair at the moment. welllll, I took a tape measure and measured from the nape of my neck at my hairline to my hip and it was a total of 18.5in (I'm only 5'0).  as it stands my hair stretched reaches 11.5in which is more than half my back.  however, with my bra on, its only at the top of my bra strap.  I personally don't wanna claim MBL until its 2in past my bra tho (13.5).  WL is at 15.5in.  is this the correct way to measure/estimate my length?

I attached pics so u can see where my bra sits and where my hair stretches to


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey,

Big Brown eyez, I am the same way. I wear my strap lower, so when I made BSL I am very close to MBL. But I won't claim anything until I am at least to the bottom of the bra strap or more because for me that looks more like MBL.  I hope that makes sense. And I am not doing another length check until September, so I won't be checking early since the distance is close.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 1, 2010)

That does help! thanks!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the growth that we'll all get during these summer months.  Is everyone going on to WL?


----------



## exubah (Jun 1, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> everytime i touch my hair - some hair comes out. damn peroxide!! i'd understand it if i'd drastically lightened my hair, but the color difference is barely noticeable! (the color didn't lift.)
> 
> so i've learned from some of our TL & longers cousins here to not heat style at all (which will be hard because i'm in 4 weddings in the next few months.) and to kick up my protein treatments and deep condition 2x/week. i need to protective style as much as possible and only finger comb. any other tips. i'm so scared right now. i've NEVER been through anything like this with my hair ever before!



Sorry to hear about this setback..........it does sound like you have a good plan to help..........don't forget to moisturize as well.


----------



## exubah (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things with my hair that I've sorely neglected for the past month.  I DC'd on Sunday with my Alter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment after pre-poo'ing with Burt's Bees Avocado Butter and clarifying with ORS Creamy Aloe.  I also got back on my JBCO bandwagon.  Hopefully, I will be touching WL by December at which time I plan to give myself a healthy trim of probably 2-3 inches.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm really looking forward to the growth that we'll all get during these summer months.  Is everyone going on to WL?



My ultimate goal is waist length, but I am transitioning and at some point I will have to stop growing. I will most likely cut every four months any progress I get to grow out the relaxed hair. But I don't know yet, if I will go to MBL and start cutting all progress after or WSL and cut all progress after. Decisions....Decisions.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm really looking forward to the growth that we'll all get during these summer months.  Is everyone going on to WL?




Yep,WL is definitely the ultimate goal for me.  Once I reach it then I'll keep trimming until my layers grow out so I can have a blunt WL cut.  Hopefully I can reach WL by december as well.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm really looking forward to the growth that we'll all get during these summer months.  Is everyone going on to WL?




Yes this is my Ultimate goal. I hope to get there by June or December of 2011


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah wl is my goal!!! Hopefully by next summer....


----------



## taj (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm really looking forward to the growth that we'll all get during these summer months.  Is everyone going on to WL?



NJOY, I'm growing to wsl! I've already joined the challenge since I'm mbl.I'm not full mbl though.


----------



## taj (Jun 1, 2010)

*I just moisturized my ends, nape and edges. I'm going to pre-poo, wash& dc on Thurs. I'm using Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor. I know it has protein. I could be wrong but, I don't think that it's a hard protein treatment like DRC 28. Does anyone know how often this can be used?*


----------



## cutenss (Jun 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm really looking forward to the growth that we'll all get during these summer months.  Is everyone going on to WL?


 
No.  I just want to be full MBL.  No layers.  Maybe some side swept bangs.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 1, 2010)

Checking in, ladies! Taking care of 3 kids is tiring me out so I've just been co-washing and bunning (with an occasional updo thrown in). I don't want to go to the salon until September. I'm contemplating either a sew-in or cornrows for summer. Tonight, I want to do an overnight deep conditioning (but I already feel sleepy!).

Congrats on all the ladies making progress, and I'm rooting for those of us who experienced any setbacks.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 1, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> everytime i touch my hair - some hair comes out. damn peroxide!! i'd understand it if i'd drastically lightened my hair, but the color difference is barely noticeable! (the color didn't lift.)
> 
> so i've learned from some of our TL & longers cousins here to not heat style at all (which will be hard because i'm in 4 weddings in the next few months.) and to kick up my protein treatments and deep condition 2x/week. i need to protective style as much as possible and only finger comb. any other tips. i'm so scared right now. i've NEVER been through anything like this with my hair ever before!


 


*Wyldcurlz*, I hope you're feeling better today. It is scary to simply touch your hair and have pieces come out.  I had this issue near the end of my transition; I had to just cut it off.  The peroxide has damaged your hair.  The only thing left to do is take care of your hair as mentioned (finger combing, protective styles, etc.) and cut the damage off gradually.  Your hair probably grows like 0.5 inches per month so I would cut like 0.5 inches off every other month that way you will get rid of the damage but won't lose length.  You will make it through this.  If you need any support feel free to pm me or post back on the tailbone or classic length threads.   We're here for you.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Wyldcurlz*, I hope you're feeling better today. It is scary to simply touch your hair and have pieces come out.  I had this issue near the end of my transition; I had to just cut it off.  The peroxide has damaged your hair.  The only thing left to do is take care of your hair as mentioned (finger combing, protective styles, etc.) and cut the damage off gradually.  Your hair probably grows like 0.5 inches per month so I would cut like 0.5 inches off every other month that way you will get rid of the damage but won't lose length.  You will make it through this.  If you need any support feel free to pm me or post back on the tailbone or classic length threads.   We're here for you.



Thank you so much CelinaStarr! I appreciate your support and words of wisdom. Its rough because, while I'm sure my hair grows at a normal rate, it _"seems"_ like it grows so slowly. (it seems like i get only 0.5 inches every 5 months!!) i hate that i'm going to be stalled at slightly above BSL for much longer - since waist was my ultimate goal and i was so close! 

i'll definitely listen to your advice. finger combing, gentle treatment, keeping it moisturized/conditioned and protein treatments. 

and i will definitely take you up on the offer - i know i'll have questions/a few "freak out" moments in the future.  thanks again!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok so I checked today and I am officially BSL! No pics though. Still trying to surprise myself a bit. lol. But MBL is SO mine this year! =)


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 2, 2010)

Wyldcurlz I'm sorry to hear about your setback. I just saw Exubah mention the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner - do you think that would help? I know shedding & damage are probably different but it really helped my hair.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jun 2, 2010)

Checking In...Relaxing tomorrow and I wanna scratch this scalp so bad! Anyway, full MBL is my ultimate goal and maybe some chin length bangs... I have been bunning since saturday, that was when I did my light protein treatment to prepare for the relaxer. I'll make sure to post pics!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a random thought/question - any other ladies in this thread somewhat skip over BSL? 

When the beginning of the year started (I was BSB at the time)& the challenge threads were starting to circulate, I didn't even bother joining the BSL challenge b/c I knew that was a given & not really a challenge.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

I did skip the BSL challenge also Nakia. I have always been between BSL and MBL most of my life before I cut to a bob and to me it doesn't feel long. I think MBL and WSL are long, so that is what I focus on. I hope that doesn't sound snotty, cause I am really not bragging, because even though I have always had long hair, I didn't take care of it, so it didn't look as healthy as I would have liked at all.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 2, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Just a random thought/question - any other ladies in this thread somewhat skip over BSL?
> 
> When the beginning of the year started (I was BSB at the time)& the challenge threads were starting to circulate, I didn't even bother joining the BSL challenge b/c I knew that was a given & not really a challenge.



I did. I felt that if I shot toward MBL directly that even if I didn't reach my goal that I'd be rocking a beautiful BSL.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 2, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> everytime i touch my hair - some hair comes out. damn peroxide!! i'd understand it if i'd drastically lightened my hair, but the color difference is barely noticeable! (the color didn't lift.)


this makes me think....i hope that demi-perm i used is not what's causing all this shedding. i took out my twists this weekend and it was hairball after hairball....i felt like a diseased cat!!! it's behaving a little better since i DC'd with megatek + garnier 3 minute miracle, but i'm still thinking i need a heavy duty protein and maybe some garlic in there somewhere.

i did the stretch test and everything i stretched was touching my bra,  but of course my pessimistic self is saying my bra was too high, my hair  MUST have been damp, or something -- anything to make myself not claim  it yet! we will see for certain later this week when i go get my  Dominican blowout. Crossing my fingers!

NikkiGirl, this is my first time seeing your sig and your hair is FABULOUS!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey ladies Im checking in. I haven't updated in a while cause I've been at home with my newborn and didn't have internet access but now we have internet whoo whoo yay so I should be updating more often. Anyways here's my most recent length check as of May 14th. And now Im currently in a new self install which I will leave in until the end of Aug. And hopefully by then I will have gained the last 1.5-2 inches that I think I need so I can claim MBL. I'll also add pics of my install.

Sry if the pics come out sideways, I dont know how to fix it. Oh and BTW in the length check pic that wasnt a hair style I was in the process of braiding my hair down for the base of my install.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 3, 2010)

I am inadvertently back to bunning. this DC heat and humidity is no joke


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I am inadvertently back to bunning. this DC heat and humidity is no joke


 
Me too. It is too hot in Texas.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies Im checking in. I haven't updated in a while cause I've been at home with my newborn and didn't have internet access but now we have internet whoo whoo yay so I should be updating more often. Anyways here's my most recent length check as of May 14th. And now Im currently in a new self install which I will leave in until the end of Aug. And hopefully by then I will have gained the last 1.5-2 inches that I think I need so I can claim MBL. I'll also add pics of my install.
> 
> Sry if the pics come out sideways, I dont know how to fix it. Oh and BTW in the length check pic that wasnt a hair style I was in the process of braiding my hair down for the base of my install.



Congratulations on your newborn Enjoy! and your hair looks great, you look to be MBL in no time at all!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 3, 2010)

Decided to join this challenge. At first I thought I needed at least an inch more before I claim BSL but I think Im pretty much there. I hope to be MBL by the end of December. My starting pics at BSL were taken May 21st. Im going to continue to keep my hair straight via direct heat the majority of the time (even during the summer months ) but periodically I will still wear wash n goes.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Decided to join this challenge. At first I thought I needed at least an inch more before I claim BSL but I think Im pretty much there. I hope to be MBL by the end of December. My starting pics at BSL were taken May 21st. Im going to continue to keep my hair straight via direct heat the majority of the time (even during the summer months ) but periodically I will still wear wash n goes.


 
Welcome and your hair is beautiful.


----------



## taj (Jun 3, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Decided to join this challenge. At first I thought I needed at least an inch more before I claim BSL but I think Im pretty much there. I hope to be MBL by the end of December. My starting pics at BSL were taken May 21st. Im going to continue to keep my hair straight via direct heat the majority of the time (even during the summer months ) but periodically I will still wear wash n goes.



Congrats on joining us!! Your hair is beautiful and thick!


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 3, 2010)

I know it's late in the year, but I would like to start this challenge as well. This should help to motivate me to stay on my haircare.  I am brapstrap when straightened with nasty relaxed ends... uhh! smh lol


----------



## taj (Jun 3, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies Im checking in. I haven't updated in a while cause I've been at home with my newborn and didn't have internet access but now we have internet whoo whoo yay so I should be updating more often. Anyways here's my most recent length check as of May 14th. And now Im currently in a new self install which I will leave in until the end of Aug. And hopefully by then I will have gained the last 1.5-2 inches that I think I need so I can claim MBL. I'll also add pics of my install.
> 
> Sry if the pics come out sideways, I dont know how to fix it. Oh and BTW in the length check pic that wasnt a hair style I was in the process of braiding my hair down for the base of my install.



Congrats to you on giving birth!!


----------



## taj (Jun 3, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> everytime i touch my hair - some hair comes out. damn peroxide!! i'd understand it if i'd drastically lightened my hair, but the color difference is barely noticeable! (the color didn't lift.)
> 
> so i've learned from some of our TL & longers cousins here to not heat style at all (which will be hard because i'm in 4 weddings in the next few months.) and to kick up my protein treatments and deep condition 2x/week. i need to protective style as much as possible and only finger comb. any other tips. i'm so scared right now. i've NEVER been through anything like this with my hair ever before!


*
I'm so sorry about your setback!! We spend so much time, effort and money caring for our hair and all it takes is one setback to ruin great progress. You'll be able to recover while taking the proper measures. I'm sure you'll be able to make it to mbl. Low manipulation and moisturizing are also important. *


----------



## exubah (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to our newcomers!!!


----------



## exubah (Jun 3, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies Im checking in. I haven't updated in a while cause I've been at home with my newborn and didn't have internet access but now we have internet whoo whoo yay so I should be updating more often. Anyways here's my most recent length check as of May 14th. And now Im currently in a new self install which I will leave in until the end of Aug. And hopefully by then I will have gained the last 1.5-2 inches that I think I need so I can claim MBL. I'll also add pics of my install.
> 
> Sry if the pics come out sideways, I dont know how to fix it. Oh and BTW in the length check pic that wasnt a hair style I was in the process of braiding my hair down for the base of my install.


 
CONGRATULATIONS on the little one!!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 5, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> this makes me think....i hope that demi-perm i used is not what's causing all this shedding. i took out my twists this weekend and it was hairball after hairball....i felt like a diseased cat!!! it's behaving a little better since i DC'd with megatek + garnier 3 minute miracle, but i'm still thinking i need a heavy duty protein and maybe some garlic in there somewhere.
> 
> i did the stretch test and everything i stretched was touching my bra, but of course my pessimistic self is saying my bra was too high, my hair MUST have been damp, or something -- anything to make myself not claim it yet! we will see for certain later this week when i go get my Dominican blowout. Crossing my fingers!
> 
> NikkiGirl, this is my first time seeing your sig and your hair is FABULOUS!!!


 
Hey lady. Are you sure that wasn't just the normal shedding from having your hair hidden? If not, definitely use the garlic. I have the Alter Ego Garlic Cond & it really works. I wanna see some pics of your new do.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

Nothing much going on here, dying to take these braids out on Thursday , I have to clarify my hair and give it the works! I will get it braided up next week again, I will shoot for two weeks instead of three.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jun 5, 2010)

Here are the results from my relaxer on Thursday. I didnt see much progress this time but overrall, Im still happy with the length and thickness.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 5, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Here are the results from my relaxer on Thursday. I didnt see much progress this time but overrall, Im still happy with the length and thickness.


 
Looks like good progress to me. I LOVE it!


----------



## Spring (Jun 5, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Thank you so much CelinaStarr! I appreciate your support and words of wisdom. Its rough because, while I'm sure my hair grows at a normal rate, it _"seems"_ like it grows so slowly. (it seems like i get only 0.5 inches every 5 months!!) i hate that i'm going to be stalled at slightly above BSL for much longer - since waist was my ultimate goal and i was so close!
> 
> i'll definitely listen to your advice. finger combing, gentle treatment, keeping it moisturized/conditioned and protein treatments.
> 
> and i will definitely take you up on the offer - i know i'll have questions/a few "freak out" moments in the future. thanks again!!


 
wyldcurlz, I had to spend almost all of '09 trimming and cutting my hair up to armpit, then it would grow down to bsl, then trimming .5-1 inch to maintain.  It was so frustrating, but it was worth dealing with the damage.  To keep myself encouraged, I just reminded myself that trimming my hair was progress (then I had to recover from being scissor happy ).


----------



## lalla (Jun 6, 2010)

I just trimmed my hair. It was getting too tangly because of split ends. 
I'm quite disappointed because I'm sure I won't get to MBL by the end of the year now, let alone WL ( my personal challenge).


----------



## tocktick (Jun 7, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Just a random thought/question - any other ladies in this thread somewhat skip over BSL?
> 
> When the beginning of the year started (I was BSB at the time)& the challenge threads were starting to circulate, I didn't even bother joining the BSL challenge b/c I knew that was a given & not really a challenge.



Yes, I did. BSL and MBL are not that much different on me, imo. I'm just under 5'3" with a short-ish torso. There's about a 1-2" difference iirc. 

In other news, I took out my last set of braids end of last month and got another set on 29/05.  No break between sets - bad, I know. I couldn't really check length because I didn't take it all out in time, so my hairdresser had to do some of it. It wasn't a pleasant experience to say the least but I brought it on myself . These braids will be in until mid-July or the end of July and then I'll get another set . I will do a length check when I take that set down (so September-ish).

I'm a bit tired of the PS-ing but like I said in my last post, I've never been a fan of fake hair anyway (I'm using human hair extensions). I'm all about retaining right now - some people don't agree but I'd rather put up with this boring temporary situation to get closer to my goals than trying to do that with my hair out. It would take longer time - plus, I've had a lot of fun with my hair before anyway and it's not like there are no downsides (e.g - detangling!). Now I'm ready to just meet my goals, since I would have already if I'd continued down the PS path this time last year but I wanted to wear it "loose" instead.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 8, 2010)

Flat ironed my hair last week and it does not seem to have grown at all.  I'm not certain what's going on.


----------



## exubah (Jun 8, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Flat ironed my hair last week and it does not seem to have grown at all.  I'm not certain what's going on.


 
Have you noticed any breakage that might explain this?


----------



## exubah (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm going to co-wash my hair this morning with Yes To Cucumbers.  I've tried the Yes To Carrots before and love it so let's see if it carries over to this particular condish.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

exubah said:


> I'm going to co-wash my hair this morning with Yes To Cucumbers. I've tried the Yes To Carrots before and love it so let's see if it carries over to this particular condish.


 
How often do you co-wash. Just wondering?


----------



## belldandy (Jun 8, 2010)

exubah said:


> I'm going to co-wash my hair this morning with Yes To Cucumbers.  I've tried the Yes To Carrots before and love it so let's see if it carries over to this particular condish.



I cannot find these products anywhere!!   I hear they are really yummy.

guys I'm in.

I will end the yr mbl (hoping wl) so I wanna check in here every so often.


----------



## exubah (Jun 8, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> How often do you co-wash. Just wondering?


 
I co-wash every 5-7 days and shampoo/clarify once a month.  During the summer I sometimes co-wash every 3-5 days.  If I do not experience any buildup within a month I may stretch to every 5-6 weeks for my shampoo.

Right now I am DC'ing on dry hair with AOHSR after which I will rinse and co-wash with the Yes To Cucumbers.


----------



## exubah (Jun 8, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I cannot find these products anywhere!!  I hear they are really yummy.
> 
> guys I'm in.
> 
> I will end the yr mbl (hoping wl) so I wanna check in here every so often.


 

Where have you been looking?  I pick these up at Target but I have seen them at Walgreens as well and yes they are very yummy


----------



## NJoy (Jun 8, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I cannot find these products anywhere!!  I hear they are really yummy.
> 
> guys I'm in.
> 
> I will end the yr mbl (hoping wl) so I wanna check in here every so often.


 
 Definitely post here but you're just passing thru. You _WILL_ be wl by end of year. (Don't make me whoop you again!)


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 8, 2010)

Still hangin in there, barely BSL. I'm cowashing every 2 - 3 days and wet bunning. I will roller set this weekend for the first time in 2 weeks. I cowash with B&BW Sweet Pea con and leave it in, then add jheri curl juice and castor oil on the ends. The next day I may add EVOO. My hair feels nice.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 8, 2010)

Wearing Beach waves this week 

I am so happy I got it down pack and don't have to use a ton of rollers to do it. Will take some snap shots as soon as possible


----------



## NJoy (Jun 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Wearing Beach waves this week
> 
> I am so happy I got it down pack and don't have to use a ton of rollers to do it. Will take some snap shots as soon as possible


 
Wow!!  I can't wait to see!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow!!  I can't wait to see!!



I think I mentioned to you I bought the pillow soft curlers. Whew hew, I am so glad I did. 

My cheap but was like $10.00 for some rollers 
But Macherieamour's hair came out so beautiful and whew hew, Mine did too!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I think I mentioned to you I bought the pillow soft curlers. Whew hew, I am so glad I did.
> 
> My cheap but was like $10.00 for some rollers
> But Macherieamour's hair came out so beautiful and whew hew, Mine did too!


 
Ugh! Such a tease! I'm waiting to see pics! I'm getting offline now, hoping to see pics when I log back on, Missy!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 8, 2010)

to celebrate BSL/BSB, I am getting highlights soon


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 8, 2010)

I also trimmed my hair and reshaped my layers (by myself!) 
I am completely self-sufficient with my hair =)


----------



## NJoy (Jun 8, 2010)

**Popping in wearing a cute bathing suit, hoping to catch some "waves"** 




Black Hoya Chick said:


> to celebrate BSL/BSB, I am getting highlights soon


 
Looking forward to seeing those pics too.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep. I want to see the waves pic too JJamiah.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

Ladies here is a set of the Beach Waves I did on my hair


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies here is a set of the Beach Waves I did on my hair


 
What a pretty lady you are! Your beach waves are really pretty as well - how did you do them? Sorry I'm not familiar with the technique.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> What a pretty lady you are! Your beach waves are really pretty as well - how did you do them? Sorry I'm not familiar with the technique.


 
Thanks so much.

I used Conair Pillow Soft Curlers http://www.amazon.com/Luxor-Pillow-Soft-Curlers-Pack/dp/B000TBZ9L0

You start from the middle and wind it around then wind up. I love it.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies here is a set of the Beach Waves I did on my hair



Ow ow!!  Looks cute!  You did a nice job with that JJ!  Go Diva!


----------



## exubah (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful pics JJamiah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and your hair too of course


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies here is a set of the Beach Waves I did on my hair


 

Pretty! Sexy! Me likee ..


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies here is a set of the Beach Waves I did on my hair


 
NICE!!! 



JJamiah said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I used Conair Pillow Soft Curlers http://www.amazon.com/Luxor-Pillow-Soft-Curlers-Pack/dp/B000TBZ9L0
> 
> You start from the middle and wind it around then wind up. I love it.


 
Seriously!!! Is that all you did??? WOW!!! Are you relaxed bone straight?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 9, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Flat ironed my hair last week and it does not seem to have grown at all.  I'm not certain what's going on.


 


exubah said:


> Have you noticed any breakage that might explain this?


 
I have noticed very minimal breakage. But I have noticed some. when I straightened this last time, I used my maxiglide. I had A LOT of short hairs all over the place when I used it.  I also have a ton of split ends that I need to get cut. I think my scissors are dull or something because I self trim. 

I did stretch my hair out yesterday though and it has grown. The longest section (middle) of my hair touches MBL. So it's getting there. If I had my hair professionally straightened I could probably tell easier.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ow ow!! Looks cute! You did a nice job with that JJ!  Go Diva!


Thanks you NJOY 



exubah said:


> Beautiful pics JJamiah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and your hair too of course


 
Exubah Thanks  So much


TiffTaff said:


> Pretty! Sexy! Me likee ..


 
Thanks Tifftaff  Me likee too!



Ms_Twana said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously!!! Is that all you did??? WOW!!! Are you relaxed bone straight?


 
Yeah, that is all I did, I am relaxed bone straight but I am 20 weeks post LOL! But all I used no extra product just the same things I use for washing and drying. Nothing special just the pillow soft rollers.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

JJamiah, I love your waves. They are oh so pretty. Is your hair normally this black or do you dye it? Just wondering. I used to dye my hair this color. I love it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> JJamiah, I love your waves. They are oh so pretty. Is your hair normally this black or do you dye it? Just wondering. I used to dye my hair this color. I love it.


 

Thanks so much. I use Revlon Colorsilk #10. Yes it is over due as well, I haven't dyed it in 4-5 months


----------



## girlcherokee (Jun 9, 2010)

ok i am going to join this, on the off chance that i make it:
here is what i plan to do: copy and edited from OP's plan - since it matchs my own closely.
1) Deep condition at least once a week (just bought a steamer - didnt use it yet though)
2) Light protein every other week - maybe even every  week - my hair likes protien
3)Henna/Indigo every 6 weeks  - yup 
4)Relax every 10wks minimum - yup
5)will start doing rollersets every week - not too in to protective styling - whatever length my hair ends up i want to enjoy wearing it!  but i do lazy style alot so i bun by default probably more than i really want to 
6)i dont trim a lot anyway but will do about every 3 months 
Try to Keep It Simple!!!  - - Definately


----------



## exubah (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to da Party!!!


----------



## Enyo (Jun 10, 2010)

Just busting in to say that not only have I not gotten any growth since March, my hair seems to be shorter. I know I'm only an ultra-moisture kick and that helps my hair stay super curled and soft, but the no growth/shorter hair really upsets me. I've never been in such a rut!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 10, 2010)

Auburn said:


> MBL is my goal. Thick MBL is my ultimate goal.
> Im in!



Compared to the pic in my siggy and this post from December... its going to be harder than I thought


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 10, 2010)

Auburn said:


> Compared to the pic in my siggy and this post from December... its going to be harder than I thought


 
Are you not MBL already? If not it appears (to me) that you are very close. Your hair is lovely!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 10, 2010)

Auburn said:


> Compared to the pic in my siggy and this post from December... its going to be harder than I thought


 
It looks like you've gotten some nice growth to me.


----------



## exubah (Jun 10, 2010)

You have definitely gotten growth Auburn!!!  Have you done any trims in between?  If not you have done a great job of maintaining those ends!!!


----------



## lalla (Jun 11, 2010)

I quit. I'm not going to make it and I need to stop obsessing about my hair.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 11, 2010)

Auburn, your hair is looking GORGEOUS!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

lalla said:


> I quit. I'm not going to make it and I need to stop obsessing about my hair.
> Good luck to everyone!


 
Oh, don't quit. There are so many months left in the year.  I try to just stay out of my hair and see what happens. But I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 11, 2010)

lalla said:


> I quit. I'm not going to make it and I need to stop obsessing about my hair.
> Good luck to everyone!


 
Your hair's gonna grow, whether you're in a Challenge or not - so you may as well stick around, lol.  I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised when December is here!


----------



## exubah (Jun 11, 2010)

lalla said:


> I quit. I'm not going to make it and I need to stop obsessing about my hair.
> Good luck to everyone!


 
Like everyone said your hair is gonna grow whether you obsess about or forget about it.  We would definitely hate to see you go but if it is what you have decided is best for you then we wish you well.  Thank you for the time already spent hanging out with us


----------



## lalla (Jun 11, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Your hair's gonna grow, whether you're in a Challenge or not - so you may as well stick around, lol.  I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised when December is here!



You're right. I was just getting disappointed. I'm afraid I'll have to  keep cutting my hair till all the damage is gone. And I'm not sure what length is my hair right now.
Being in this challenge has made me a tad bit more excited about length. I'll try to focus on length now.

Thank you all for your kind advice.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 11, 2010)

lalla said:


> You're right. I was just getting disappointed. I'm afraid I'll have to  keep cutting my hair till all the damage is gone. And I'm not sure what length is my hair right now.
> Being in this challenge has made me a tad bit more excited about length. I'll try to focus on length now.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind advice.



Yep, I think we all get anxious sometimes to see the progress we've made.  Just look at the big picture, and like everyone's said, your hair's gonna grow regardless!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 12, 2010)

I did an unofficial length check and I'm excited with the progress thus far.  My hair is wet, and I'm 8.5wks post.  I'm not gonna relax till July 27, so I still have more growth to gain before then.  I have a small bush underneath lol, so between the unstraightened new growth and underprocessed waves I think my hair's done pretty well :-D


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 12, 2010)

I co-washed and conditioned my hair last night. I was so proud of myself, because I am transitioning and my curlies would not lay all the way down when I ponytail. So I put it in a ponytail under running water and I was so happy. It was smooth and pretty and wonderful and wavy and my ponytail was so long. I am learning to take care of my hair and I love it. 

But I won't be doing a length check until September. I don't want to check my length all the time. It drives me nuts. LOL.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 13, 2010)

Had an unoffical length check las week due to a underprocessed relaxer touch up. I'm about 1 inch away from BSL, maybe a little less. So that puts me about 3 inches away from MBL. If I'm on my game for the rest of the year and retain all my length I'll make MBL or at least grazing. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Spring (Jun 13, 2010)

JJamiah, your waves are beautiful! :heart2:

Wow... Auburn great progress. Your ends look great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Spring (Jun 13, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Just busting in to say that not only have I not gotten any growth since March, my hair seems to be shorter. I know I'm only an ultra-moisture kick and that helps my hair stay super curled and soft, but the no growth/shorter hair really upsets me. I've never been in such a rut!


 
Enyo, do you think you might be experiencing breakage?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 13, 2010)

Spring said:


> JJamiah, your waves are beautiful! :heart2:
> 
> Wow... Auburn great progress. Your ends look great! Keep up the good work.


 

Thanks so much Spring; I am going ot have to find something new for the humid days as they frizz bad with that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 13, 2010)

I love checking in on this thread. Even though i'm only NL, this gives me a lot of motivation to keep up with moving forward with maintaining healthy hair AND gorgeous lenght. way to go ladies!!


----------



## Spring (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ oh no.  I've never tried products that block humidity, but I think some of the naturals use them.  Too bad the humidity couldn't give you the fuller wave look instead of the frizz.... 

Is anyone going to wait until after trimming before claiming mbl?  It's hard to claim a milestone when you know you need a trim.  It's almost like you have to grow down to 30inches just so you can trim and be able to stay @ mbl.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 13, 2010)

Spring said:


> ^^ oh no. I've never tried products that block humidity, but I think some of the naturals use them. Too bad the humidity couldn't give you the fuller wave look instead of the frizz....
> 
> Is anyone going to wait until after trimming before claiming mbl? It's hard to claim a milestone when you know you need a trim. It's almost like you have to grow down to 30inches just so you can trim and be able to stay @ mbl.


 
I am definitely waiting until I get my cut to say I am MBL. I have two coming before the end of the year.


----------



## Spring (Jun 13, 2010)

^^same here.  I was trying to decide if I was going to do 1 big one in Nov or Dec, but knowing me, I won't be able to stand waiting that long


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 13, 2010)

Spring your hair is so FULL and thick looking it is beautiful in your Avy,  No trim needed full and lush!


----------



## Spring (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks....  that's an Aug '09 pic, but I had to trim a lot, so that's also my starting length for 2010 and I taper quite a bit after a couple of months (last trim was March and April).  I'm going to try to keep the scissors away, but if the ends get too wispy then....


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 13, 2010)

Spring said:


> ^^ oh no.  I've never tried products that block humidity, but I think some of the naturals use them.  Too bad the humidity couldn't give you the fuller wave look instead of the frizz....
> 
> Is anyone going to wait until after trimming before claiming mbl?  It's hard to claim a milestone when you know you need a trim.  It's almost like you have to grow down to 30inches just so you can trim and be able to stay @ mbl.



I will most likely do one trim before the year is out. I don't know when though.  Maybe with my length check in September.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 14, 2010)

Spring said:


> ^^ oh no.  I've never tried products that block humidity, but I think some of the naturals use them.  Too bad the humidity couldn't give you the fuller wave look instead of the frizz....
> 
> Is anyone going to wait until after trimming before claiming mbl?  It's hard to claim a milestone when you know you need a trim.  It's almost like you have to grow down to 30inches just so you can trim and be able to stay @ mbl.




If all goes according to plan then I'll be MBL before the end of the year, so depending on at what point/month i reach MBL, i might can trim in december and still claim it.  Either way, i dont plan to trim until the end of the year during my last relaxer.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 14, 2010)

So I gave myself a huge trim cause I hated the looks of my ends so I may be back to BSL i don't know.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't plan to trim until December, but we shall see.  In December I plan to do a full search and destroy and dust.  I know thats a long time to wait on s&d, but I don't plan on straightening until December and I haven't had a lot of luck with trimming my unstretched hair.  I refuse to cut ends that aren't split.  I'm wearing my bun and protecting my ends, so hopefully they will be in good shape at the end of the challenge.


----------



## Spring (Jun 14, 2010)

Nikki, your ends are looking pretty good right now, so hopefully in September you can skip the trim 

bigbrowneyes, December is going to be pretty good for everyone who's going to reach mbl but wait to trim until then.

jerseygurl, that's one of my pet peeves about bsl/mbl/wl.... a much needed trim keeps you in this zone forever.  I've tried ignoring my ends, but I can only take so much before the scissors have to come out.  Healthy ends are progress too 

classychic1908, when I trim unstraightened hair I always end up with an uneven cut too..


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 14, 2010)

Spring said:


> ^^ oh no. I've never tried products that block humidity, but I think some of the naturals use them. Too bad the humidity couldn't give you the fuller wave look instead of the frizz....
> 
> Is anyone going to wait until after trimming before claiming mbl? It's hard to claim a milestone when you know you need a trim. It's almost like you have to grow down to 30inches just so you can trim and be able to stay @ mbl.


 
I'm waiting. My hair is officially past my bra strap now but I haven't trimmed since August of last year. I'm doing tree braids from the end of this month until the end of September. I'll get my curl touched up Sept 24 but I'm straightening it on October 15, so I'll trim then & officially claim MBL.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 14, 2010)

I am getting my hair trimmed very soon; going to set an appt today for soon. LOL, I can't take not trimming it, coloring and relaxing this hair


----------



## exubah (Jun 15, 2010)

So last night I clarified my hair with the ORS creamy aloe.....I so needed it.......and then I used my Aphogee 2 min followed with the Aussie 3 minute Deeep.  I airdried in a single plait ponytail after applying my Rusk Smoother leave-in and John Fried Frizz Ease serum.  I followed up this morning with a little Hydrathermal Moisturizing Growth Lotion and some EVCO.  Hair feels GREAT!!!!  I sssssssooooooo want to cut about 2-3 inches to even up my hair some more .............GET BACK SATAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring (Jun 15, 2010)

we will escape the midback abyss .... 

Nakia I hope you'll get good retention over the summer along with a good growth spurt !


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 15, 2010)

I relaxed on the 10th-I seem to be somewhere between BSL and MBL now. My ends don't look the best so i did a dusting. I'm thinking it's due to using some dull scissors last trim.I plan to purchase the splitender in an effort to not having to lose length by doing trims.I dont plan to trim again til possibly MBL.
I may try and post a photo on June 19th-it will be a special occasion so I may flat iron.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 15, 2010)

I did an impromptu length check on air dried hair (well, I thought I had to do a length check for a challenge but I'm early).  I didn't flat iron but stretched my dried hair and it reaches the bottom of my bra strap so, I'm coming along nicely.  I think I'll do a flat ironed length check at the end of this summer and hope to be full mbl ~...well, full enough.  Darn these layers! .


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 15, 2010)

Spring said:


> we will escape the midback abyss ....
> 
> Nakia I hope you'll get good retention over the summer along with a good growth spurt !


 
Thanks lady. Your hair is gorgeous in ur siggy, BTW.

I have a growth buddy & we're doing a little hide our hair challenge from June 24 - Sept 24. We're also challenging ourselves to do a growth aid daily during that time. I'm doing BT & will alternate with MN.

For all of the ladies that are almost there, maybe we can do a small challenge within the MBL challenge. If not, I understand. I don't think my growth buddy would mind me inviting y'all in since we met on this thread.

It's been nice being apart of this thread. It's like y'all are the ladies that I will celebrate WL with & I'm soooo excited about that. Speaking of which, Exubah, are you going to do the WL thread for next year? Yeah, I know we have some time.


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 15, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Thanks lady. Your hair is gorgeous in ur siggy, BTW.
> 
> I have a growth buddy & we're doing a little hide our hair challenge from June 24 - Sept 24. We're also challenging ourselves to do a growth aid daily during that time. I'm doing BT & will alternate with MN.
> 
> ...



I think a challenge for this thread would be great! Only one problem-I'm in my sisters wedding July 24 and I don't plant to wear a weave-but outside of that it's a go-I'm up for a challenge!


----------



## Spring (Jun 15, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Thanks lady. Your hair is gorgeous in ur siggy, BTW.
> 
> I have a growth buddy & we're doing a little hide our hair challenge from June 24 - Sept 24. We're also challenging ourselves to do a growth aid daily during that time. I'm doing BT & will alternate with MN.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!  

You ladies in the challenge using the growth aides, please let us know if you think the BT & MN are working for you, I've heard some pretty positive things about them .  I've tried using for a month BB Growth serum and I haven't seen any increase in growth, but I did like the ingredients.


----------



## exubah (Jun 16, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Speaking of which, Exubah, are you going to do the WL thread for next year? Yeah, I know we have some time.



Well, you are right......it is really early but I'm not ruling it out, God willing!  I did plan on joining a WL thread for next year cause I want to have WL for my wedding in October 2011.....but you know what?....it may not be too early cause I could have sworn I saw a WL 2012 thread !!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on your progress, ladies.  

I am 'unofficially' in this challenge and plan on reaching full mbl by October.  I need a trim, but I'm holding out until I surpass my goal.  

Happy Healthy MBL Hair Growing!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I did an impromptu length check on air dried hair (well, I thought I had to do a length check for a challenge but I'm early).  I didn't flat iron but stretched my dried hair and it reaches the bottom of my bra strap so, I'm coming along nicely.  I think I'll do a flat ironed length check at the end of this summer and hope to be full mbl ~...well, full enough.  Darn these layers! .




yeah, layers :-/ lol.  I'm tryna grow mine out too, so you're def not alone!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been havin a hard time finding an easy style to do after cowashes.  i do yoga 5-6x a week and with the new growth, its getting harder to cowash, detangle, and style without excessive combing. so today i decided to try two strand twists and they actually came out nice :-D.  so this is def an easy style that i'll prob keep doing for the summer.  I did a rod set last month that came out nice too that i thought i'd show yall! And a braidout (tho i failed to roll the ends so it looked uneven cuz of the layers) :-/


----------



## lane (Jun 17, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> I've been havin a hard time finding an easy style to do after cowashes.  i do yoga 5-6x a week and with the new growth, its getting harder to cowash, detangle, and style without excessive combing. so today i decided to try two strand twists and they actually came out nice :-D.  so this is def an easy style that i'll prob keep doing for the summer.  I did a rod set last month that came out nice too that i thought i'd show yall! And a braidout (tho i failed to roll the ends so it looked uneven cuz of the layers) :-/



Very nice. How many two strand twist do you create? Is this done on wet, damp or dry hair? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 17, 2010)

lane said:


> Very nice. How many two strand twist do you create? Is this done on wet, damp or dry hair? Thanks in advance!



I did about ten on wet hair.  I just used my leave-ins (chi silk infusion, aveda universal styling creme, giovanni direct leave-in) and parted random sections.  I have a lot of new growth so i didn't pay attention to making the parts perfect.  And to keep the twist in, i braided the last inch of hair.  HTH!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 17, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> I did about ten on wet hair.  I just used my leave-ins (chi silk infusion, aveda universal styling creme, giovanni direct leave-in) and parted random sections.  I have a lot of new growth so i didn't pay attention to making the parts perfect.  And to keep the twist in, i braided the last inch of hair.  HTH!



Oh wow!  Girl, you did that!  Both styles look nice!  Ow! OW!!


----------



## exubah (Jun 18, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Congrats on your progress, ladies.
> 
> I am 'unofficially' in this challenge and plan on reaching full mbl by October.  I need a trim, but I'm holding out until I surpass my goal.
> 
> Happy Healthy MBL Hair Growing!!



Thank you and  to da gang!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 19, 2010)

Not that I'm wishing life away but, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's progress at the end of this summer.  Really looking forward to a summer growth spurt.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Not that I'm wishing life away but, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's progress at the end of this summer.  Really looking forward to a summer growth spurt.



I am too. I keep thinking. Oh, end of summer where are you? I know that is horrible. I promised I wouldn't do a length check until September and I know some others will as well around that time and i can't wait to see pics.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 19, 2010)

^^I think it's the anxiety. Most ladies get a growth spurt during the summer so we're all anxious to see what our results will be. I plan to put mines away for the entire summer so hopefully I'll have a very pleasant surprise when it's all over with.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm with you all, Im not planning on taking down this install until Sep 1st and then do a length check. I cant wait until then. I count the days and weeks every night. lol


----------



## NJoy (Jun 19, 2010)

I need to hide mine away because I have hand-in-hair disease BAD.  But, I want access to my scalp for massages, at least. 

I'm considering having my hair cornrowed under a short, sassy wig (too dang hot for anything long) but, seems like a wig would be hot regardless.  And with this texlax and just finger-combing, my bun look is questionable these days. 

Hmmm...  Maybe flat twists...if I can do 'em myself.   Oh, what ta do?  What ta do?

What are you all doing?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 19, 2010)

Finally did a trim today, just the ends (did it myself!).  No going to lenth check til the end of the summer.  It s so humid it was poff up anyway!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

2 more inches to claim MBL  and 4 more to claim WL. I am excited ladies. I will be back to where I was.



I washed my hair today with Hair One Tea Tree on scalp and Hair One Olive Oil on my strands. I rinsed and applied APhogee 2 minute for about 30 minutes. I then rinsed that out and put Silk elements Megasilk treatment with PC in for 2 hours. Lo and behold it was better than BUTTER, ahhhh, I sprayed CHI keratin mist, HSH Soy Leave In, Argan Oil, got under the dryer for 5 minutes, blow dried for 2. 

Silky Smooth hair!

I flipped it up in an ouchless band and called it a day!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I need to hide mine away because I have hand-in-hair disease BAD.  But, I want access to my scalp for massages, at least.
> 
> I'm considering having my hair cornrowed under a short, sassy wig (too dang hot for anything long) but, seems like a wig would be hot regardless.  And with this texlax and just finger-combing, my bun look is questionable these days.
> 
> ...



I am still bunning, but being less precise. I do messy buns. It is too hot to wear it down and I haven't every tried a wig or anything. But I understand what your saying about always being in your hair. Mine is growing in so curly and I can't stop playing with the curls. Get your hand out of your hair. 

I even told my husband if he saw me doing it to stop me.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

Today I wore my SUN hat. I am so happy I did! I will be rocking this more in the summer. Nikki I totally understand the the heat thing. I don't like my hair on my neck. WILL be rocking the pony tail 

As soon as it comes in


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

I need a SUN hat. It is miserable hot here.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jun 19, 2010)

*Hi ladies, i'm here to join hoping to make MBL by Dec. 2010 here's my starting pic*







*Wish me luck & HHJ to all! *


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey BG  

Glad to see you popped over here!  Yeah, Congrats again on BSL and heres to MBL!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 19, 2010)

[IMG]http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=4510&pictureid=37664[/IMG]

OK. HOPE THIS PHOTO SHOWS UP-NOT GOOD AT THIS...Took this photo today-I did not comb out my hair just finger combed it out. Yes I know my ends are not the best but I'm not trimming til MBL!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jun 19, 2010)

I know it's been a long time since I checked in but I think I have achieved this goal. I will try to post pictures tonight.


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 19, 2010)

Trying to post a second pic-sorry if it's too large...

[IMG]http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=4510&pictureid=37668[/IMG]


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 19, 2010)

According to this young lady her shorter hairs eventually caught up with her longer hair-I'm gonna try her method of trimming once I hit my goal(also see her thicker ends page) http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.html.

http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.htmlWanakee has said the same thing. So I think once I hit MBL I will trim and then trim again at WL since thats my ultimate goal. Then I will hopefully get it all caught up by then.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 19, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> According to this young lady her shorter hairs eventually caught up with her longer hair-I'm gonna try her method of trimming once I hit my goal(also see her thicker ends page) http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.html.
> 
> http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.htmlWanakee has said the same thing. So I think once I hit MBL I will trim and then trim again at WL since thats my ultimate goal. Then I will hopefully get it all caught up by then.



I am basically following this method. I am transitioning, so at some point I will have to start trimming more. But until I reach my goal, I am good for now.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 20, 2010)

So I did a carmel treatment tonight, using bananas baby food, like someone mentioned.  But, I also had some over ripe bananas and decided to toss one in the mix.   I have little pieces of bananas all in my hair. The treatment turned out well.  My hair feels good but..uh...yeah.   I wonder how long it's gonna take me to get it all out.  In any case, it'll have to wait until tomorrow.  I's ti'ed nah.

But on a good note, the treatment has settled my roots down a bit.  Well, my hair's still wet so, we'll see.  'nite, All.


----------



## Spring (Jun 20, 2010)

Most of you ladies have a summer growth spurt, but for me, I didn't get a good growth spurt until Aug-Dec last year.  You ladies will have your reveals in Sept & Oct, but I'll have to wait it out till the end of the year.


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 20, 2010)

Spring said:


> Most of you ladies have a summer growth spurt, but for me, I didn't get a good growth spurt until Aug-Dec last year.  You ladies will have your reveals in Sept & Oct, but I'll have to wait it out till the end of the year.


Yeah well I am definately waiting til the end of the year-LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2010)

Spring said:


> Most of you ladies have a summer growth spurt, but for me, I didn't get a good growth spurt until Aug-Dec last year.  You ladies will have your reveals in Sept & Oct, but I'll have to wait it out till the end of the year.





casey3035 said:


> Yeah well I am definately waiting til the end of the year-LOL




I am going to third this notion, I won't reveal until about December 24, 2010. I want to save every last inch, cm.... ect.

I am anxious to what the rest of the year will bring. 

So excited.


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am going to third this notion, I won't reveal until about December 24, 2010. I want to save every last inch, cm.... ect.
> 
> I am anxious to what the rest of the year will bring.
> 
> So excited.



Ok then Dec 24th will be my reveal date too. My photo I posted last night was with a fresh relaxer-oiled up. I hate my fresh relaxed hair.I plan to relax Dec.1st but holding my reaveal til the 24th may give it time to get a fuller look.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ok then Dec 24th will be my reveal date too. My photo I posted last night was with a fresh relaxer-oiled up. I hate my fresh relaxed hair.I plan to relax Dec.1st but holding my reaveal til the 24th may give it time to get a fuller look.




I don't care for the fresh relaxer look either. I like it most the month after


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I don't care for the fresh relaxer look either. I like it most the month after



Yeah I should have waited at least 2-3 weeks before my reveal but next time right....Thank for the support girl!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jun 20, 2010)

I was going to wait to reveal but I kinda have a question about it. I had my mom take a picture for me early today and I'm not sure if I can claim it yet. I am only 4'11 so bra strap is just about mid back for me. So can you all be the judge? My mom says I have maybe an inch to go but really I don't know. I am going to put the picture in my fokti because it won't load here. So just click on my album link to see the picture.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 20, 2010)

Giovanni is warming up to my heart. lol. I used the 50:50 shampoo today, and I am in LOVE! And its good for colored hair. Add that to the fact that its sulfate free and I was sold, but then when I felt my hair after using it?! I could still run my fingers through it: NO DRYNESS, yet it felt absolutely clean. Moist and clean? If I had my Tresemme Shampoo with me I would throw it out, my ORS creamy aloe shampoo too! As soon as I get back to school tomorrow, I will. Its THAT GOOD.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 21, 2010)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I was going to wait to reveal but I kinda have a question about it. I had my mom take a picture for me early today and I'm not sure if I can claim it yet. I am only 4'11 so bra strap is just about mid back for me. So can you all be the judge? My mom says I have maybe an inch to go but really I don't know. I am going to put the picture in my fokti because it won't load here. So just click on my album link to see the picture.


 
Your bra sits really low.I think you're right at MBL now. Have you tried measuring your back & figuring out where the mid point is? That's what I did because my bra sits really low, too.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jun 21, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Your bra sits really low.I think you're right at MBL now. Have you tried measuring your back & figuring out where the mid point is? That's what I did because my bra sits really low, too.


 
See, that's what I was thinking. And I didn't realize my bra sat THAT low. Or maybe I'm just THAT short. Yeah, I may have to measure my back to see what mid back really is for me. But regardless, if I'm not there now, I will be there by December as I don't plan on any setbacks or major trims.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 21, 2010)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I was going to wait to reveal but I kinda have a question about it. I had my mom take a picture for me early today and I'm not sure if I can claim it yet. I am only 4'11 so bra strap is just about mid back for me. So can you all be the judge? My mom says I have maybe an inch to go but really I don't know. I am going to put the picture in my fokti because it won't load here. So just click on my album link to see the picture.


 
Yeah, your bra sits really low. On most charts that I've seen MBL would fall at the bottom of your breasts (like the mark where your breast becomes your stomach). That's how I'm measuring MBL for me. 



Black Hoya Chick said:


> Giovanni is warming up to my heart. lol. I used the 50:50 shampoo today, and I am in LOVE! And its good for colored hair. Add that to the fact that its sulfate free and I was sold, but then when I felt my hair after using it?! I could still run my fingers through it: NO DRYNESS, yet it felt absolutely clean. Moist and clean? *If I had my Tresemme Shampoo with me I would throw it out, my ORS creamy aloe shampoo too!* As soon as I get back to school tomorrow, I will. Its THAT GOOD.


 
Girl, don't you throw those away. You betta give them away in the give away thread.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to get my hair professionally straightened so bad, so I can REALLY see my progress.


----------



## anon123 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm going to flat iron after this week's wash, I think.  If not this one, then definitely the next one.  In the mean time, I do have this update from the front:


----------



## exubah (Jun 22, 2010)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I was going to wait to reveal but I kinda have a question about it. I had my mom take a picture for me early today and I'm not sure if I can claim it yet. I am only 4'11 so bra strap is just about mid back for me. So can you all be the judge? My mom says I have maybe an inch to go but really I don't know. I am going to put the picture in my fokti because it won't load here. So just click on my album link to see the picture.



You definitely look MBL from the photo....Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exubah (Jun 22, 2010)

Your hair looks GREAT mwedzi!!


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mwedzi, I think congrats are in order!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 22, 2010)

Finally back at APL and hope to be at MBL by Dec 2010!  Well post pic then!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay I don't know if I have said this before; but here it goes, YOu have Beautiful Features, Everytime I see your pics your features stand out to me. Your hair is definitely MBL, and is beautiful as well. Just had to say this! 

OH yes and can I have just a little of your thickness 



mwedzi said:


> I'm going to flat iron after this week's wash, I think. If not this one, then definitely the next one. In the mean time, I do have this update from the front:


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 22, 2010)

I got my hair braided yesterday and basically had to take it down today.  The back was too0 tight, I asked her not to braid my egdes she did and wh was totally not careful with my hair.  She didnt really detangles it (I had stared to prior to her starting) and he tore through my hair not even being careful of the length of my hair so it didn't get knotted while she was braiding.  I'm still seeing broken pieces!!!!! DAMNIT.  DAMNIT. Just had to vent.  I'm sure that it isn't as bad as it seems but I'm still mad!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 22, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah well I am definately waiting til the end of the year-LOL




yep, my reveal will be late Dec as well!

Mwedzi, beautiful MBL, congrats!!

Bun Mistress, sorry to hear about that :-( it always sucks when people don't understand (or care) how to handle your hair.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I was going to wait to reveal but I kinda have a question about it. I had my mom take a picture for me early today and I'm not sure if I can claim it yet. I am only 4'11 so bra strap is just about mid back for me. So can you all be the judge? My mom says I have maybe an inch to go but really I don't know. I am going to put the picture in my fokti because it won't load here. So just click on my album link to see the picture.


 

It looks MBL to me, your bra is really low (no offense) I wear mine kinda low too. Anyway, beautiful hair.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Spring said:


> Most of you ladies have a summer growth spurt, but for me, I didn't get a good growth spurt until Aug-Dec last year. You ladies will have your reveals in Sept & Oct, but I'll have to wait it out till the end of the year.


 
Yeah, I measured my new growth. I didn't do a length check. I had like 3 and a half inches/four in some places since January. Uh, no growth spurt for me. My hair was growing much faster at the end of last year. I am gonna stretch out my check also.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

I received my Ponytails from Hairsisters today!
I quickly gelled up my hair  and put a Pony HOok in it. Got under the dryer and dried my hair most of the way. I put my pony on  AHhhh just like old times. I will rock this for the WHOLE SUMMER. I love it, it is low manipulation and I look groomed not to mention it last the whole week


----------



## anon123 (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I don't know if I have said this before; but here it goes, YOu have Beautiful Features, Everytime I see your pics your features stand out to me. Your hair is definitely MBL, and is beautiful as well. Just had to say this!
> 
> OH yes and can I have just a little of your thickness



Thank you.   I really appreciate the compliment.  I hope it does look obviously mbl when I flat iron.  I get happy just to have my hair hang at apl when I blow dry.

Yes, you can have a little of my thickness.  I'll tell y'all something.  The back of my hair is a slightly different texture.  The curl pattern is a little bigger and it's a little less dense.  I love that part of my hair.  It looks the same to most everyone, especially when it's not wet, but it is considerably easier to take care of.  I'd be happy to have, like, 20% less dense hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Thank you.  I really appreciate the compliment. I hope it does look obviously mbl when I flat iron. I get happy just to have my hair hang at apl when I blow dry.
> 
> Yes, you can have a little of my thickness. I'll tell y'all something. The back of my hair is a slightly different texture. The curl pattern is a little bigger and it's a little less dense. I love that part of my hair. It looks the same to most everyone, especially when it's not wet, but it is considerably easier to take care of. I'd be happy to have, like, 20% less dense hair.


 
Goodness I'd be happy to take it! I wish it was that simple to give and receive


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 22, 2010)

im just checking in im gradually getting there, hopefully the next few months of protective styling will put me over the edge to mbl!


----------



## Spring (Jun 22, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> *I'm going to flat iron after this week's wash*, I think. If not this one, then definitely the next one. In the mean time, I do have this update from the front:


 


LongCurlyLocks said:


> I was going to wait to reveal but I kinda have a question about it. I had my mom take a picture for me early today and I'm not sure if I can claim it yet. I am only 4'11 so bra strap is just about mid back for me. So can you all be the judge? My mom says I have maybe an inch to go but really I don't know. I am going to put the picture in my fokti because it won't load here. So just click on my album link to see the picture.


 


Bun Mistress said:


> I got my hair braided yesterday and basically had to take it down today. The back was too0 tight, I asked her not to braid my egdes she did and wh was totally not careful with my hair. She didnt really detangles it (I had stared to prior to her starting) and he tore through my hair not even being careful of the length of my hair so it didn't get knotted while she was braiding. I'm still seeing broken pieces!!!!! DAMNIT. DAMNIT. Just had to vent. I'm sure that it isn't as bad as it seems but I'm still mad!


 
Mwedzi, I hope you post pics 

Longcurlylocks, my bra sits really low as well which for me makes all 4 levels (bsb, bsl, mbl, wl) feel like bsl.... congratulations on your progress!

Bunmistress, it seems like a lot of stylist just don't have the patience to gently comb through hair  ...


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 23, 2010)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I was going to wait to reveal but I kinda have a question about it. I had my mom take a picture for me early today and I'm not sure if I can claim it yet. I am only 4'11 so bra strap is just about mid back for me. So can you all be the judge? My mom says I have maybe an inch to go but really I don't know. I am going to put the picture in my fokti because it won't load here. So just click on my album link to see the picture.


 

Yes! Congratulations you've made middle back length!


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 23, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> I'm going to flat iron after this week's wash, I think. If not this one, then definitely the next one. In the mean time, I do have this update from the front:


 

WOW ... your hair is gorgeous! I luv the thickness... it looks Mbl unstraightened. Your probably way past Mbl straight. Congratulations!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 23, 2010)

just got back from the gym. i have been going 5-6 days a week on top of eating healthy and maintaining my regimen. i really think its the reason my growth rate has picked up


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> just got back from the gym. i have been going 5-6 days a week on top of eating healthy and maintaining my regimen. i really think its the reason my growth rate has picked up




I can agree with this all the way. I used to go 4-5 days a week. I can only go like 2-3 days a week now and my hair was thanking me when I went more often. It may have something to do with circulation, but I definitely know it helps with growth. 

I am glad your hair is doing well. Keep growing.....


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey ladies, i have an update! i was gonna get a relaxer at the end of July but I have to fly to Atlanta beginning of nxt week for an event so I needed to go ahead and get that touch-up.  I also got a trim.....i know, i know.  i said i wouldn't but i love the look of blunt ends, and my right side grows a lil faster than my left.    i feel like its good progress for 2.5 months (10weeks)+trim.  you can see its all one length (minus random layers) as opposed to April's pic where it had a little V and the sides were shorter.  No more trimming tho (i promise!).  I bought a length check t-shirt for convenience.  I'm hovering at BSL and according to the shirt i'm at the "6"....the bottom of my bra is at "7" and so MBL is at "8" for me.  2 more inches to go!


----------



## Spring (Jun 24, 2010)

^^ your hair looks really good!


----------



## exubah (Jun 24, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Hey ladies, i have an update! i was gonna get a relaxer at the end of July but I have to fly to Atlanta beginning of nxt week for an event so I needed to go ahead and get that touch-up.  I also got a trim.....i know, i know.  i said i wouldn't but i love the look of blunt ends, and my right side grows a lil faster than my left.    i feel like its good progress for 2.5 months (10weeks)+trim.  you can see its all one length (minus random layers) as opposed to April's pic where it had a little V and the sides were shorter.  No more trimming tho (i promise!).  I bought a length check t-shirt for convenience.  I'm hovering at BSL and according to the shirt i'm at the "6"....the bottom of my bra is at "7" and so MBL is at "8" for me.  2 more inches to go!



Looking really good !!!!  MBL watch out!!


----------



## casey3035 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Hey ladies, i have an update! i was gonna get a relaxer at the end of July but I have to fly to Atlanta beginning of nxt week for an event so I needed to go ahead and get that touch-up.  I also got a trim.....i know, i know.  i said i wouldn't but i love the look of blunt ends, and my right side grows a lil faster than my left.    i feel like its good progress for 2.5 months (10weeks)+trim.  you can see its all one length (minus random layers) as opposed to April's pic where it had a little V and the sides were shorter.  No more trimming tho (i promise!).  I bought a length check t-shirt for convenience.  I'm hovering at BSL and according to the shirt i'm at the "6"....the bottom of my bra is at "7" and so MBL is at "8" for me.  2 more inches to go!


OMG-that hair is looking great! Congrats! I'm so excited!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 24, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Hey ladies, i have an update! i was gonna get a relaxer at the end of July but I have to fly to Atlanta beginning of nxt week for an event so I needed to go ahead and get that touch-up.  I also got a trim.....i know, i know.  i said i wouldn't but i love the look of blunt ends, and my right side grows a lil faster than my left.    i feel like its good progress for 2.5 months (10weeks)+trim.  you can see its all one length (minus random layers) as opposed to April's pic where it had a little V and the sides were shorter.  No more trimming tho (i promise!).  I bought a length check t-shirt for convenience.  I'm hovering at BSL and according to the shirt i'm at the "6"....the bottom of my bra is at "7" and so MBL is at "8" for me.  2 more inches to go!



Girl, your hair is looking beautiful!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 24, 2010)

bigbrowneyez, your hair's beauty brought a tear to my eye


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank all of you guys for the compliments. sometimes it seems like mbl is forever away but its good to have ppl on the journey with you!


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 24, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Hey ladies, i have an update! i was gonna get a relaxer at the end of July but I have to fly to Atlanta beginning of nxt week for an event so I needed to go ahead and get that touch-up. I also got a trim.....i know, i know. i said i wouldn't but i love the look of blunt ends, and my right side grows a lil faster than my left. i feel like its good progress for 2.5 months (10weeks)+trim. you can see its all one length (minus random layers) as opposed to April's pic where it had a little V and the sides were shorter. No more trimming tho (i promise!). I bought a length check t-shirt for convenience. I'm hovering at BSL and according to the shirt i'm at the "6"....the bottom of my bra is at "7" and so MBL is at "8" for me. 2 more inches to go!


 

Good progess~ your hair looks Great!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jun 24, 2010)

TiffTaff said:


> Yes! Congratulations you've made middle back length!


  ~insert big ghetto kool aid smile here~ Thank you guys! Good luck to you all on your progress.

Next stop, WL....


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm shedding a ton!!! i've attached a picture for some ideas or thoughts. i have no idea if this is normal or if this is damage or a problem. i'm kinda scared about it so i created another separate thread about it on the main forum for more ideas.

any ideas on how to decrease/minimize/STOP shedding???? 

is this the result of only combing 1-2x/week? or is it indicative of a greater problem? 

ps: i haven't tracked how often this happens because i've just begun wearing wash-n-go's this week. i'm going to keep an eye on it and see but hoping to get some ideas and help! thanks!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 27, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i'm shedding a ton!!! i've attached a picture for some ideas or thoughts. i have no idea if this is normal or if this is damage or a problem. i'm kinda scared about it so i created another separate thread about it on the main forum for more ideas.
> 
> any ideas on how to decrease/minimize/STOP shedding????
> 
> ...


 
If you only comb your hair once a week, and that's all the hair that came out, I wouldn't be worried at all. You have long hair too. So it looks worse than it seems. Have you tried looking for a white bulb on the ends?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 27, 2010)

Gonna stay in my protective style for the day: banded ponytail. I have no where to go and a lot of work to get done. Its about time my hair got a break.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 27, 2010)

also...i really wish i could frech braid


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 27, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> If you only comb your hair once a week, and that's all the hair that came out, I wouldn't be worried at all. You have long hair too. So it looks worse than it seems. Have you tried looking for a white bulb on the ends?



thanks for the reply. i didn't see a white bulb on the ends of any of it. 

i really need to keep a closer eye on things. i'm not sure if that much comes out more frequently or if that only comes out weekly. i'll be back to follow-up in a week or so. i feel like it comes out that much multiple times a week. i hope not, though.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 27, 2010)

ehh...i lied. lol. i put my hair in a bun and wrapped it back up so i don't have to touch it until tomorrow night


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 27, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> thanks for the reply. i didn't see a white bulb on the ends of any of it.
> 
> i really need to keep a closer eye on things. i'm not sure if that much comes out more frequently or if that only comes out weekly. i'll be back to follow-up in a week or so. i feel like it comes out that much multiple times a week. i hope not, though.


 
Hmmm....no white bulbs. :scratchch

Are they short or long hairs?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Couldn't wait until TUesday or thursday to wash my hubby said the build up from my gel was showing  so therefore I am sitting under the dryer with APhogee 2 Step on my hair. I will steam today haven't done that in a while. . I think My Ion moisture extreme will be the choice for today. I clarified my hair  whew hew, will shampoo with Hair one after the APhogee 2 step, I have found this allows me to make sure not too much protein is on my head and will prevent protein overload. Not many choices of open Moisturizing conditionersl I have my Banana Brulee Hmm maybe this one, but when I get under the steamer she is wicked she will make it seem like Aphogee 2 step was never applied LOL. I have Ion extreme moisture, Yes to carrots and Aussie 3 minute moisture. 

It's 5:30. I started at 5:15 wonder how long it's going to take


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

IT's HOT and It is SUmmer, last week I started wearing my Phony POny's again. I for the rest of the SUMMER am going to PHONY PONY period. No wearing my hair out--- I hate hair touching my neck in the heat. I am going to keep my hair up. I am going to reach MBL this year and I want to be Damn close to WL which is only 2 inches from MBL for me.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 27, 2010)

So I just decided that I am gonna put single braids (no extensions) in my hair next week. I need a break from doing my hair everyday, and I need to retain every inch possible if I want to reach all my goals this year. Plus I can wear my hair down without watching the humidty make it GROW as the day goes on. lol. Bunning is good and all, but...change is necessary sometimes. So I will be doing them on the 8th because I don't have class or work that day. And this will take some time cuz I have a lot of hair. I hope to keep them in for a month (2 weeks minimum). does anyone cowash with their hair braided up?


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 27, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> So I just decided that I am gonna put single braids (no extensions) in my hair next week. I need a break from doing my hair everyday, and I need to retain every inch possible if I want to reach all my goals this year. Plus I can wear my hair down without watching the humidty make it GROW as the day goes on. lol. Bunning is good and all, but...change is necessary sometimes. So I will be doing them on the 8th because I don't have class or work that day. And this will take some time cuz I have a lot of hair. I hope to keep them in for a month (2 weeks minimum). does anyone cowash with their hair braided up?




I cowash with braided hair, just make sure the braids are tight (not too tight of course) initially and they will last longer.  also be sure to put a silk scarf on asap afterward.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 27, 2010)

^^thanks. cuz I still wanna be able to go to the gym. but with all that sweating, I am gonna need to be able to cowash


----------



## taj (Jun 27, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i'm shedding a ton!!! i've attached a picture for some ideas or thoughts. i have no idea if this is normal or if this is damage or a problem. i'm kinda scared about it so i created another separate thread about it on the main forum for more ideas.
> *
> any ideas on how to decrease/minimize/STOP shedding???? *
> 
> ...



Alter Ego garlic conditioner is excellent for shedding. You can also take garlic supplements and/or add a fresh (juiced) garlic clove to your deep conditioners. This way the shedding is combated from the inside out. Once it slows down 1 of the methods can be discontinued. Too much of anything isn't good. These are the methods that I've used and has worked for me. It completely STOPPED the shedding. Keep us updated!! HHG!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 27, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> any ideas on how to decrease/minimize/STOP shedding????


 


taj said:


> Alter Ego garlic conditioner is excellent for shedding. You can also take garlic supplements and/or add a fresh (juiced) garlic clove to your deep conditioners. This way the shedding is combated from the inside out. Once it slows down 1 of the methods can be discontinued. Too much of anything isn't good. These are the methods that I've used and has worked for me. It completely STOPPED the shedding. Keep us updated!! HHG!!


 
Try these links too. They have cheaper alternatives to Alter Ego. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=409542
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410406


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 28, 2010)

Just had my mom do my crochets. This will be my protective style for the rest of the summer. I had them in about a month ago, which I keep in for 4 weeks. Looking to keep them the same length of time again or longer. I'm 1 year post relaxer and do a long term transition to natural. I've attached a pic of my current length, BSL and a texture shot. Just made BSL about a month ago, and looking to make MBL by Oct. Any chance I can be grazing WL by the end of this year ladies, or is it wishful thinking? Let me know! If not, no biggie because my acutal WL goal is summer of next year.


----------



## belldandy (Jun 28, 2010)

when people say their shedding stopped completely, do they really mean it because I thought it was normal to shed 50 to 100 hairs daily...


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 28, 2010)

So I think I was getting a little jelly of all the progress pics. I felt like a faker b/c I haven't posted any since I started the challenge. My hair length is different in terms of which bra I have on at the moment. With this cheapie bra, I'm past my BS. However, I haven't had a trim since August & will be getting one in September/October. My goal is to claim MBL on my b-day, September 24th.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 28, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> So I think I was getting a little jelly of all the progress pics. I felt like a faker b/c I haven't posted any since I started the challenge. My hair length is different in terms of which bra I have on at the moment. With this cheapie bra, I'm past my BS. However, I haven't had a trim since August & will be getting one in September/October. My goal is to claim MBL on my b-day, September 24th.
> 
> View attachment 71432


 
I think you're just about there, if not already.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

I am not doing anything special lately. Just the same routine. I am co-washing almost daily now, either from working out or going to the pool. I try to DC once a week, but that ususally turns into once every two weeks. I am going to straighten again in September, I am going to Chicago for my job and dont want to be protective styling that week. Other than that, nothing new. just trying to stay out of my hair.


----------



## exubah (Jun 28, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Just had my mom do my crochets. This will be my protective style for the rest of the summer. I had them in about a month ago, which I keep in for 5 weeks. Looking to keep them the same length of time again or longer. I'm 1 year post relaxer and do a long term transition to natural. I've attached a pic of my current length, BSL and a texture shot. Just made BSL about a month ago, and looking to make MBL by Oct. *Any chance I can be grazing WL by the end* of this year ladies, or is it wishful thinking? Let me know! If not, no biggie because my acutal WL goal is summer of next year.



It all depends on your growth rate and whether or not you retain that growth.  It's definitely not impossible, just keep up with your healthy hair practices!!


----------



## exubah (Jun 28, 2010)

I am so fighting the urge to relax before I travel this weekend   I want to hold out until the end of July.  I think I will DC on dry hair with AOGBP and co-wash with YTC Thursday night God willing.  I really should rollerset to straighten out my roots...........Lord I can't remember the last time I sat underneath a dryer , I'm just way too lazy and this heat is not helping!


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 28, 2010)

exubah said:


> It all depends on your growth rate and whether or not you retain that growth. It's definitely not impossible, just keep up with your healthy hair practices!!


 
Thanks exubah! Seems like my growth rate's been 1/2 per month or a little more, and I've retained all my growth from the past year. So I shall see what the rest of the year brings me.  Either way, I'll be super happy to make MBL this year and WL by summer of next year!


----------



## Spring (Jun 28, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i'm shedding a ton!!! i've attached a picture for some ideas or thoughts. i have no idea if this is normal or if this is damage or a problem. i'm kinda scared about it so i created another separate thread about it on the main forum for more ideas.
> 
> any ideas on how to decrease/minimize/STOP shedding????
> 
> ...


 
I shed a lot more than this in a week's time.  Maybe because the hairs are curly, it makes it look like there's a lot more hair there.  Have you ever tried counting the shed hairs and then dividing that number by the number of days you didn't comb, to see if that just your avg shed rate?  It really doesn't look like a lot to me for a weeks time.  HTH


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Thanks exubah! Seems like my growth rate's been 1/2 per month or a little more, and I've retained all my growth from the past year. So I shall see what the rest of the year brings me.  Either way, I'll be super happy to make MBL this year and WL by summer of next year!


 
This is exactly what I am aiming for. But I hope to make MBL by September. That would be  year of growing from shoulder, but I noticed from another thread you started that you are a long term-transitioner. So am I. I am talking three years if it takes that long to transition. I hope I can make it and your hair is beautiful.


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 28, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> This is exactly what I am aiming for. But I hope to make MBL by September. That would be year of growing from shoulder, but I noticed from another thread you started that you are a long term-transitioner. So am I. I am talking three years if it takes that long to transition. I hope I can make it and your hair is beautiful.


 

Aww..thanks NikkiGirl! So is yours!! Yes, and I'm right there with you transitioning 3 years or longer as well. When did you start your transition?


----------



## Spring (Jun 28, 2010)

exubah said:


> I am so fighting the urge to relax before I travel this weekend  I want to hold out until the end of July. I think I will DC on dry hair with AOGBP and co-wash with YTC Thursday night God willing. I really should rollerset to straighten out my roots...........Lord I can't remember the last time I sat underneath a dryer , I'm just way too lazy and this heat is not helping!


 
exubah, would gelling down the edges and bunning work until your next scheduled touch up... or.. maybe you could rollerset letting it air dry, then straighten your edges with a curling iron.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Soon2 & Nikki! 

I'm glad to see some other long-termers. There seem to be few ladies who are transitioning longer hair for 2+ years.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Aww..thanks NikkiGirl! So is yours!! Yes, and I'm right there with you transitioning 3 years or longer as well. When did you start your transition?



My last relaxer was December 31st. So almost seven months. now. I am excited about it and glad to see some other long-termers. 

ETA: You guys have been transitioning longer and that gives me encouragement. Great job ladies.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Hey Soon2 & Nikki!
> 
> I'm glad to see some other long-termers. There seem to be few ladies who are transitioning longer hair for 2+ years.



I know. Most ladies just BCed or didn't transiton for long. I can't imagine cutting all my hair off.


----------



## Spring (Jun 28, 2010)

I have to give it to you ladies that are transitioning long term.  It's amazing how you're able to keep the breakage to a minimal and continue to enjoy your length..


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 28, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I know. Most ladies just BCed or didn't transiton for long. *I can't imagine cutting all my hair off.*


 
I can imagine it, but it wouldn't be a pretty sight. I'd look like a pencil w/a brown eraser on top, lol.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I can imagine it, but it wouldn't be a pretty sight. I'd look like a pencil w/a brown eraser on top, lol.




Yea, I understand how you feel. I went natural a few years back (three I think), but I had my hair cut in a bob and I couldn't ever wear it curly. It looked a mess.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm absolutely motivated by you lovely ladies and your amazing hair! I'm only 2 months into my HHJ and seeing that it can be done is a great boost in the right direction. Any advice for us transitioning newbies?lol


----------



## lalla (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I have a problem. I've always had split ends. When I BCed, I noticed that a few strands were split from the middle down. My hair was BSL at that point and healthy. 
I thought I would have less split ends when I went natural but it's not the case. I still have split ends. But my hair grows. The front went from CBL to one inch longer than APL in 6 months.
I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to start baggying my hair because it's too hot and unpractical. I only cut split ends when they cause tangles . It gets better when I henna my hair. I wear PS 95% of the time. I wash and DC once a week, moisturize and seal every other day.
My hair looks healthy ( I think, look at my album) and grows, but I hate the split ends.
S&D do not help.
For the time being, apart from hennaing, I can't see what could help. I've been reading this forum since 2003 and I still cannot significantly reduce the split ends.

I'm thinking about cutting it but I'm not sure since the BC did not make much difference.
Should I change my regimen? Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm usually just lurking in here but I see you ladies talking about transitioning :-D My plan was to transition until at LEAST next May because I figured I'd be sick of dealing with the two textures but will have enough length by then.

My question is, what are you ladies using to detangle, how often do you do it and how long does it take you?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 28, 2010)

lalla said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a problem. I've always had split ends. When I BCed, I noticed that a few strands were split from the middle down. My hair was BSL at that point and healthy.
> I thought I would have less split ends when I went natural but it's not the case. I still have split ends. But my hair grows. The front went from CBL to one inch longer than APL in 6 months.
> I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to start baggying my hair because it's too hot and unpractical. I only cut split ends when they cause tangles . It gets better when I henna my hair. I wear PS 95% of the time. I wash and DC once a week, moisturize and seal every other day.
> ...


 

What kind of PS are you doing? Is your moisturizing and sealing actually keeping your hair feeling moisturized to the touch? Do you use heat at all? Is your hair fine?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm usually just lurking in here but I see you ladies talking about transitioning :-D My plan was to transition until at LEAST next May because I figured I'd be sick of dealing with the two textures but will have enough length by then.
> 
> My question is, what are you ladies using to detangle, how often do you do it and how long does it take you?



I use conditioner to detangle. Right now I am using Rusk Healthy and Tigi Oatmeal and Honey. I have been using the same conditioners since I started my journey. They work, so I don't need to buy anything extra. I also use Aussie Moist. I part my hair in four and load each section up with conditioner and then let it sit while I wash, shave, etc. Then I take it one section at a time and detangle that way.


----------



## lalla (Jun 28, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> What kind of PS are you doing? Is your moisturizing and sealing actually keeping your hair feeling moisturized to the touch? Do you use heat at all? Is your hair fine?




PS: buns, box braids, braid outs, twists, twist outs, 
I used heat twice in 2 years, in april and in may.

My moisturizer works fine, it makes my hair feel very soft and moisturized. I don't know if my hair is fine, I've always thought it was thick but since coming to LHCF I've had doubts. 

Here are a few pics where you can see the strands:


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm absolutely motivated by you lovely ladies and your amazing hair! I'm only 2 months into my HHJ and seeing that it can be done is a great boost in the right direction. Any advice for us transitioning newbies?lol



These are some things that are helping me:

Keeping my hair ultra-moisturized
Only detangling with loads of conditioner and never on dry hair
Co-washing 
Protective Styling ( I bun most of the time)
Low use of heat. 

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## exubah (Jun 28, 2010)

Spring said:


> exubah, would gelling down the edges and bunning work until your next scheduled touch up... or.. maybe you could rollerset letting it air dry, then straighten your edges with a curling iron.


 
The funny thing is that I bun 95% of the time!  My problem is the heat and humidity over here is fuzzing (yes fuzz) my front edges.  Unfortunately I don't use gel.....never have.....but if I rollerset I can get my edges looking like a fresh relaxer  

You know what....I will probably suck it up and sit under the dryer with a good book and the fan on me.

Thank you for the advice though.....almost forgot we have quite a few aloe plants in the backyard, do you think I can use that like a gel on my edges?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 28, 2010)

I transitioned for 2 years and had BSB hair when it was all said and done. VERY possible.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been on the fence about transitioning. I started transitioning last year & ended after about 10 months or so because the chemical was starting to snap off & I didn't want to lose any length. Well b/c I want to stretch, it still continues to snap at the line of demarcation. I would have to be a long term transitioner b/c DH hates short hair.


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2010)

exubah said:


> The funny thing is that I bun 95% of the time! My problem is the heat and humidity over here is fuzzing (yes fuzz) my front edges. Unfortunately I don't use gel.....never have.....but if I rollerset I can get my edges looking like a fresh relaxer
> 
> You know what....I will probably suck it up and sit under the dryer with a good book and the fan on me.
> 
> Thank you for the advice though.....almost forgot we have quite a few aloe plants in the backyard, do you think I can use that like a gel on my edges?


 
Wow! I have plenty of aloe at my house too . I'm might try that and let you know how it goes, but if you try it before me, please come back and let us know how it worked for you.  I always use Fruit of the Earth that I get at Walmart in the sunblock sunburn treatment section. I'm always in a bun and when I get to about 8 wks post, the aloe gel comes out.

I live in Florida, so I'm familiar with the fuzz , so hopefully your rollerset will hold up for the weekend!


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2010)

Nakia, do you have a curl or a relaxer?  I remember when I had a curl transitioning back to natural was pretty challenging...


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 29, 2010)

lalla said:


> PS: buns, box braids, braid outs, twists, twist outs,
> I used heat twice in 2 years, in april and in may.
> 
> My moisturizer works fine, it makes my hair feel very soft and moisturized. I don't know if my hair is fine, I've always thought it was thick but since coming to LHCF I've had doubts.
> ...


 

Do you see actual split hairs?  Your hair looks lovely and it sounds like you are retaining length well.  If it were me, I would not cut it.  Do you use gel ?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 29, 2010)

Spring said:


> Nakia, do you have a curl or a relaxer? I remember when I had a curl transitioning back to natural was pretty challenging...


 
I have a curl. erplexed


----------



## cutenss (Jun 29, 2010)

lalla said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a problem. I've always had split ends. When I BCed, I noticed that a few strands were split from the middle down. My hair was BSL at that point and healthy.
> I thought I would have less split ends when I went natural but it's not the case. I still have split ends. But my hair grows. The front went from CBL to one inch longer than APL in 6 months.
> I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to start baggying my hair because it's too hot and unpractical. I only cut split ends when they cause tangles . It gets better when I henna my hair. I wear PS 95% of the time. I wash and DC once a week, moisturize and seal every other day.
> ...


 
I am in this same boat.  My hair will grow, but I keep splitends.  IDK why.  I PS out of laziness and work.  I don't do heat enough for that to be the cause.  But my strands are fine.  I have thought about cutting back to APL.  My hair will be one length and splitend free.  But for how long?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 30, 2010)

Posting my official June update pics.  Today is the first time I'm feeling like my hair is long.  Feels so thick, healthy and strong.  And it looks like the sides are catching up.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 30, 2010)

Plan on getting a corrective relaxer this friday so prepooed with wheatgerm oil and bitoera conditioner, clarified, did an Aphogee2step treatment, DCed for 30 w heat and 2 hours without heat with a mixture of Suave humectant, NTM, matrix biolage ultra hydrating conditioner, and coconut oil. Air dried with giovanni direct leave in.

I've been protective styling pretty much 98% of the time but I think I'm going to up my DCs to twice a week. I REALLY want all 3 of those inches I've got coming these next 6 months. If I retain all of my length I'll be MBL. I might be due for a trim though. I dunno I'll wait and see Friday.


----------



## lalla (Jun 30, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> Do you see actual split hairs?  Your hair looks lovely and it sounds like you are retaining length well.  If it were me, I would not cut it.  Do you use gel ?



I see some split ends. Some are long ( over 4cms), some are multiple ( 5 splits on one strand). That's the reason why I cut my hair 6 times last year.  Since I joined this challenge, I've only trimmed twice when the splits start causing tangles. Is there any other way to deal with the splits and tangles except cutting it? 

I retain length more on the front and sides than in the back because I trim the back more. The middle of my hair is shorter but I don't think it's because of split ends.

I am too lazy to use gel on a regular basis. I used some 3 weeks ago to make my twists last longer. I don't think I'll be using gel any time soon.


Thanks cutenss, 
It's good to see that others with the same problem can grow long hair.


----------



## princessdi (Jun 30, 2010)

Still bunning....but appear to be making progress.  My hair feels so moisturized.  Still hoping to reach FULL MBL by the end of the year--13 weeks post, 5 weeks until my next relaxer!


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 30, 2010)

lalla said:


> I see some split ends. Some are long ( over 4cms), some are multiple ( 5 splits on one strand). That's the reason why I cut my hair 6 times last year. Since I joined this challenge, I've only trimmed twice when the splits start causing tangles. Is there any other way to deal with the splits and tangles except cutting it?
> 
> I retain length more on the front and sides than in the back because I trim the back more. The middle of my hair is shorter but I don't think it's because of split ends.
> 
> ...


 

The reason I asked about gel, is that I find that water based gels help to smooth and protect my strands.   It seals them in a way that makes them less likely to split.   I do this on top of a heavy moisture layer.


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Posting my official June update pics. Today is the first time I'm feeling like my hair is long. Feels so thick, healthy and strong. And it looks like the sides are catching up.
> 
> http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/34436068


 
NJoy, you have such great progress for only being on your hhj 6 months! Congrats, and hhg!


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 30, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Hey Soon2 & Nikki!
> 
> I'm glad to see some other long-termers. There seem to be few ladies who are transitioning longer hair for 2+ years.


 
Sipp100, yes I'm glad to see some of us on the board! How long do you plan to transition for?



NikkiQ said:


> I'm absolutely motivated by you lovely ladies and your amazing hair! I'm only 2 months into my HHJ and seeing that it can be done is a great boost in the right direction. Any advice for us transitioning newbies?lol


 
I second the advice that Nikkigirl gave! This is what I do as well! I'll repost from what she listed:

Keeping my hair ultra-moisturized
Only detangling with loads of conditioner and never on dry hair
Co-washing 
Protective Styling ( I bun most of the time)
Low use of heat. 




LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm usually just lurking in here but I see you ladies talking about transitioning :-D My plan was to transition until at LEAST next May because I figured I'd be sick of dealing with the two textures but will have enough length by then.
> 
> My question is, what are you ladies using to detangle, how often do you do it and how long does it take you?


 
I use conditioner to detangle. Usually use my cheapie VO5 Moisture Milk conditioner. I do this in the shower with my hair braided/or twisted in 4 sections. I detangle one section at a time. Afterward is when when I ususally Deep condition. I use ORS mixed with EVOO and EVCO and it makes my new growth really soft. It doesn't take that long, maybe 15 mins or so. It's totally worth it to spend the time detangling in order to avoid breakage.


----------



## anon123 (Jun 30, 2010)

I straightened. Well, you know, I never get it actually straight.  Anyway, my hair reaches to the bottom of my sports bra, which is 15" from the nape, so I guess I'm grazing MBL.  Will make a thread with lots of pictures tomorrow.  Maybe.


----------



## growinstrong (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, I plan to get a relaxer at the salon this Friday after 20 weeks post, whooooo. This was my longest stretch ever and truthfully, it was not that bad.  I've seen a little breakage here lately, but nothing to write home about.  I'm hoping to be MBL, but I'm in dire need of a trim.  I plan to take pre-trim pics and post-trim pics in which I will be attempting my first self-trim .  Well, pics should be coming this weekend . Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 30, 2010)

got my hair up in a claw clip. second day in a row. probably gonna leave it this way until the weekend. I have no time for hair right now. just sealing with olive oil on the ends that are exposed. still hoping to reach MBL by September. I miss the gym; I can't wait until summer school is over


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2010)

Great progress *princessdi* and *NJoy*!  MBL is really close..



nakialovesshoes said:


> I have a curl. erplexed


 
I was combing my hair roughly, no protective styling, no gentleness, no carefulness and attention for the line of demarcation, I just couldn't wait for my curl processed ends to grow out so I could start pressing it again.  I thought I was pampering it, but looking back on it, I was not giving my hair the care it needed to transition without bc'ing.  With all the information here, I think you're going to have more success keeping your length longer than I did


----------



## lalla (Jun 30, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> The reason I asked about gel, is that I find that water based gels help to smooth and protect my strands.   It seals them in a way that makes them less likely to split.   I do this on top of a heavy moisture layer.



Looks like a good idea. Doesn't the gel make your hair sticky and difficult to detangle? Could you tell me what brand you use?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 30, 2010)

Soon2: Another 18-24 months, God willing.


----------



## wish4length (Jun 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Posting my official June update pics. Today is the first time I'm feeling like my hair is long. Feels so thick, healthy and strong. And it looks like the sides are catching up.


 
WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU DOING AND CAN I DO IT TOO????


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 30, 2010)

Spring said:


> Great progress *princessdi* and *NJoy*! MBL is really close..
> 
> 
> 
> I was combing my hair roughly, no protective styling, no gentleness, no carefulness and attention for the line of demarcation, I just couldn't wait for my curl processed ends to grow out so I could start pressing it again. I thought I was pampering it, but looking back on it, I was not giving my hair the care it needed to transition without bc'ing. With all the information here, I think you're going to have more success keeping your length longer than I did


 
I've been thinking about getting a BKT until I decide to BC. There's a thread on BKT's and reversion & so far the consensus is that everyone's hair reverts. But still I really wanted to do a transition sans flat ironing to ensure no heat damage. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## taj (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm going to wash & dc this week...my hair needs moisture! My ends are looking good and I hope to be full MBL by Fall. I need to be WSL by Dec. 31, 2010 @ 11:59 pm!! lol!


----------



## Spring (Jul 1, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I've been thinking about getting a BKT until I decide to BC. There's a thread on BKT's and reversion & so far the consensus is that everyone's hair reverts. But still I really wanted to do a transition sans flat ironing to ensure no heat damage. Decisions, decisions...


 
Are you able to keep breakage to a minimal without the heat ? ...the flat iron does seem safer because you're in control of the heat.  I guess the cons of flat ironing would be, you would have to repeat that more often...


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 1, 2010)

Spring said:


> Are you able to keep breakage to a minimal without the heat ? ...the flat iron does seem safer because you're in control of the heat. I guess the cons of flat ironing would be, you would have to repeat that more often...


 
The 1st 6 months aren't a problem. It's once I get past the 6 month mark that things seem to fall apart. Maybe I can alternate with the BKT & weaves until I'm ready to BC. I wouldn't want to BC until my natural hair is at least BSL. erplexed


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 1, 2010)

Got a professional cut yesterday at Trade Secret-I am BSL-had to get layers cause my hair was just hanging there- I hate flat hair on ME!And although I had gotten rid of my splits, my ends still looked straggly and wanted something nice and clean for my sisters wedding. Anyway umm I like the layers and after this wedding JULY 24th-I'm braiding til 12-1-2010(c&G method.) My reveal is still 12-24 2010.I pray I am MBL by then.I will re-layer at that time-cause I have just Always loved layers...Southernbella has shown how to layer without loosing length so I will do her layering method at reveal time!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 1, 2010)

I am hiding my hair until next year maybe APril ish or May Ish! I may wear it out but not often, I am going to wear it under something weather it be phony pony, lace front, head wrap with knots, or what I am going to hide it!

Yet it will be taken care of underneath


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am hiding my hair until next year maybe APril ish or May Ish! I may wear it out but not often, I am going to wear it under something weather it be phony pony, lace front, head wrap with knots, or what I am going to hide it!
> 
> Yet it will be taken care of underneath



Yeah-what she said! Naw... that's good because the only reason I don't want to do the C&G method is because I want more versatility on special occasions-But once  get braids I am stuck! The thing is -I am ALWAYS pleasantly surprised after a LONG stretch (In Braids).I guess because I cant mess in it at all durin that time- and I am gonna need EVERY INCH if I wanna make MBL...I think protective styling( whatever method) will be key in getting over this BSL hump.Pray for me girl-I need it!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 1, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah-what she said! Naw... that's good because the only reason I don't want to do the C&G method is because I want more versatility on special occasions-But once get braids I am stuck! The thing is -I am ALWAYS pleasantly surprised after a LONG stretch (In Braids).I guess because I cant mess in it at all durin that time- and I am gonna need EVERY INCH if I wanna make MBL...I think protective styling( whatever method) will be key in getting over this BSL hump.Pray for me girl-I need it!


 

 I will  I think I will put my hair up towards my next touch up time.


----------



## exubah (Jul 1, 2010)

So I got off my lazy behind and rollerset tonight.....first one in about 7 months and my hair is thanking me for it big time!!!

I pre-poo'd with Burt's Bee Avocado Butter, poo'd with ORS Creamy Aloe and DC'd with Alter Ego Hot Oil Garlic Treatment (applied with tint brush).  Aussie Moist conditioner was used before my final rinse.  Lacio Lacio leave-in and John Frieda Frizz Ease prior to rollersetting.  I had to finish rollersetting with a battery operated lamp cus the power went out *suck teeth*.  After sweating buckets the power came on and I dried under the hair dryer.

Right now I have my hair back in a single bantu knot and tied down with a scarf.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 1, 2010)

Okay I bought myself a Knotted Head Wrap I love it. So I wore it today over my pin curls. I went to Bible Class with my son and my friend goes, so you didn't go get your hair done, she knows I don't feel well. I said yes I did, so take the head wrap off. I am like no, maybe tomorrow. She goes " So what was the point of getting your hair done?". I answered "because I want to". What the Fook is wrong with people. I am like i Have my pin curls under here and this is a head wrap head garment not a scarf, I am not taking my hair out to come bring my son to class, I like the head wrap it was pink and went with my white and pink T!  I just didn't feel like digging  out my pink clarks so I wore my baby blue ones, all pastels so What Ever!


----------



## anon123 (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess I'm just breaking into mbl now.  My update thread is here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=480674

2 1/2" in 6 months.  I'm really happy about that.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 2, 2010)

lalla said:


> I see some split ends. Some are long ( over 4cms), some are multiple ( 5 splits on one strand). That's the reason why I cut my hair 6 times last year. Since I joined this challenge, I've only trimmed twice when the splits start causing tangles. Is there any other way to deal with the splits and tangles except cutting it?
> 
> I retain length more on the front and sides than in the back because I trim the back more. The middle of my hair is shorter but I don't think it's because of split ends.
> 
> ...


 

No problem.  We are all in this together   Come and join me in the castor oil challenge.  This is round two.  I did round one   I got some nice growth.  See.  And this with my splits.  I trimmed afterwards because of my layers, and I didn't like the way it looked.  But nice growth none the less.  Check it out.


----------



## grow (Jul 2, 2010)

hi ladies!
i hope to officially join this challenge once i get over my APL/BSL hump, lol!
hhg ladies!
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PROGRESS NJOY!
ALL OF YOU LADIES ARE INSPIRATION TO ME!
THANK YOU!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

I'm still plugging along.  I'm so incredibly lazy these days.  I keep meaning to post pix, but when I get home I don't want to look at a computer.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I bought myself a Knotted Head Wrap I love it. So I wore it today over my pin curls. I went to Bible Class with my son and my friend goes, so you didn't go get your hair done, she knows I don't feel well. I said yes I did, so take the head wrap off. I am like no, maybe tomorrow. She goes " So what was the point of getting your hair done?". I answered "because I want to". What the Fook is wrong with people. I am like i Have my pin curls under here and this is a head wrap head garment not a scarf, I am not taking my hair out to come bring my son to class, I like the head wrap it was pink and went with my white and pink T!  I just didn't feel like digging out my pink clarks so I wore my baby blue ones, all pastels so What Ever!


 
Can I get the 4-1-1 on the knotted head wraps? Are you getting them online?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 2, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Can I get the 4-1-1 on the knotted head wraps? Are you getting them online?


 
I get them from the regular BSS for $4 a piece


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I get them from the regular BSS for $4 a piece


 
Wait, are you talking the old lady-ish turbans that look something like this:


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^lmao I think the knot is in the back

I assumed it was this one


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 2, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Wait, are you talking the old lady-ish turbans that look something like this:


 
 



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^lmao I think the knot is in the back
> 
> I assumed it was this one


 
 

Sorry it took so long for me to get back; just left my son's bible class so I am just getting to the computer. It's like this one they did have the other I am not sure of the price, but I liked the latter myself,  I have it in pink, seems the blacks are gone, they were there December.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 3, 2010)

^^LOL, sorry didn't mean any harm. I thought maybe you was starting your own trend. Actually when I googled turbans, it seems that mainstream fashion did try & revive the old lady turbans just recently. That's where I got the pic from.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^lmao I think the knot is in the back
> 
> I assumed it was this one



I do this one on the regular.  Ok, maybe my knot is that big but I would if I knew how.  I mostly wear black or occasionally some patterned ones but, I'm going to buy more scarves in summer colors.   Oh, and I usually have a baggied bun inside of that knot.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ I love the look but I have no idea how to make that knot. I've tried and it just ended up looking like one of my buns lol


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi ladies! I think I'm going to drop this challenge my hair is at a good length for me right now. to avoid identical posts check out the thread below for my progress since the BC up til now.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11421178&posted=1#post11421178


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 3, 2010)

njoy how did u photoshop that goal pic? i have been trying to do that but im photoshop illiterate. help me


----------



## NJoy (Jul 3, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> njoy how did u photoshop that goal pic? i have been trying to do that but im photoshop illiterate. help me



Girl!  You are asking the wrong one. I can't photoshop to save my life.  there's a photoshop to goal length thread on LHC.  I posted a pic and someone with skills did mine for me.  I wouldn't have made the "v" so pronounced.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ lol ok thanks. Off to find that thread.


----------



## TiffTaff (Jul 3, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> I guess I'm just breaking into mbl now. My update thread is here:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=480674
> 
> 2 1/2" in 6 months. I'm really happy about that.


 

Whooho! Congratulations on making MBL! Girl you know your hair is beautiful .


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 3, 2010)

With my recent trim I need every inch I can get by the end of the year. I am cut back 4 inches for MBL and 6 for WL. I am okay with waiting until next year for WL but I'd really like to get to MBL this year.  I am counting on getting another relaxer in November and small trim so I am pushing it like Salt and PEPPER!


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2010)

DMJ's Mom said:


> Hi ladies! I think I'm going to drop this challenge my hair is at a good length for me right now. to avoid identical posts check out the thread below for my progress since the BC up til now.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11421178&posted=1#post11421178


 
Congratulations on your progress


----------



## exubah (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and cut at least 2-3 inches maybe more. I have not been detangling my hair properly before I air-dry and so I have pulled out a lot of hair during my washes due to knots and tangles  .  This set back totally sucks.  I think I'm going to go back to APL, my fiance would disown me if I go any shorter......if I was just thinking of myself I would go to shoulder length!!!

I think not rollersetting for so long might have done more harm than good.  At least when I was rollersetting I was properly detangling my hair.  Oh well, you live and you learn.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 3, 2010)

So I got my hair straighten today for a trim didn't have to take that much off and I got to check my length before she curled it.  I'm past APL and a few (about 2) inches for BSL maybe 4 from full BSB.  Problem is I grow so darn slow!  I'm going to try to get back on my vitamins for the rest of the year to see if this makes any difference!  I want MBL!


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 4, 2010)

exubah said:


> Okay, I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and cut at least 2-3 inches maybe more. I have not been detangling my hair properly before I air-dry and so I have pulled out a lot of hair during my washes due to knots and tangles  .  This set back totally sucks.  I think I'm going to go back to APL, my fiance would disown me if I go any shorter......if I was just thinking of myself I would go to shoulder length!!!
> 
> I think not rollersetting for so long might have done more harm than good.  At least when I was rollersetting I was properly detangling my hair.  Oh well, you live and you learn.



You know what? I have been enjoying wearing MY hair in a ponytail lately.I told myself "hey if I moisturize properly and comb only every other day I may still make MBL by Christmas." I am dreading getting braids...but after reading this... I think I am still gonna braid til Christmas(12-10-10) as planned;because, if I loose one more inch of hair or have one more set-back I am gonna scream.

I've had like 3 major setbacks-and they never came from braids. Either, I cut with dull scissors,or kept airdrying while messing in my hair too much or something else-but never box braids.I thought about roller-setting from now til Christmas but-I better do what I gotta do to make MBL so come Aug 1st til Dec 1st-braids it is!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey ladies - Exubah especially. I had mentioned the 2011 WL thread to you previously. And it came to mind again when I saw the 2012 WL thread. For all the ladies that are pretty sure they will make MBL by 12/31/10, have you thought about what you'll do to make it to WL or do you think your routine will prettymuch stay the same?

I was thinking of a challenge within a challenge - like no heat until WL or HYH/Protective Style until WL - or no major trim until WL. 

If I can bring my indecisiveness under control (I'm a Libra), I want to BKT in October for a special event & then hide my hair until my stepson graduates from high school in May. So technically I'll be trying to go from MBL to WL in a lil over 7 months. 

What do y'all think? Let's all claim MBL right now (in the name of Jesus) and start making WL plans. So maybe I have too much time on my hands...


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> ^^LOL, sorry didn't mean any harm. I thought maybe you was starting your own trend. Actually when I googled turbans, it seems that mainstream fashion did try & revive the old lady turbans just recently. That's where I got the pic from.


 
I didn't take it anyway Nakia  I don't take things personal at all, it was a question  



nakialovesshoes said:


> Hey ladies - Exubah especially. I had mentioned the 2011 WL thread to you previously. And it came to mind again when I saw the 2012 WL thread. For all the ladies that are pretty sure they will make MBL by 12/31/10, have you thought about what you'll do to make it to WL or do you think your routine will prettymuch stay the same?
> 
> I was thinking of a challenge within a challenge - like no heat until WL or HYH/Protective Style until WL - or no major trim until WL.
> 
> ...


 

I definitely want to reach WL by November of 2011 
I will get my regular trims so that is included in my strive for it. I don't consider those set backs for myself, it is just part of the journey. I am a heat user and want those ends as healthy as possible 

Don't forget me when you ladies start the WL 2011 Challenge don't even ask me just put my name on it!


----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

gosh, i heaR ya!

i'm still working on BSB, BSL having just got past APL and here i am already thinking "but hey, in 2011, maybe i could get to WL, too"?! 

LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

grow said:


> gosh, i heaR ya!
> 
> i'm still working on BSB, BSL having just got past APL and here i am already thinking "but hey, in 2011, maybe i could get to WL, too"?!
> 
> LOL!


 

it's definitely doable 

Then for me it will just be to maintain the WL length with frequent trims  and cut backs


----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> it's definitely doable
> 
> Then for me it will just be to maintain the WL length with frequent trims  and cut backs


 
JJamiah, honey you just made my day!!!!!:bouncegre

that is sooooooo sweet of you to encourage me sugar!


THANK YOU!!!

you will be there faster than the speed of light! it's just a hop, skip and jump for you!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay. I pulled the bottom section of my hair and it touched MBL!!!  I am SUPER GEEKED about it. I'm not going to claim it until I get a good straightening though. Just to be on the safe side. 

I still haven't decided if my ultimate goal is an even MBL or a WL "V." I guess which ever comes first. Probably WL "V."


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> it's definitely doable
> 
> Then for me it will just be to maintain the WL length with frequent trims  and cut backs


 
So is WL your ultimate goal? It used to be mine but I want what I call "tramp stamp" hair now. I have a "tramp stamp" & I want hair long enough to touch/cover my tatoo.



Ms_Twana said:


> Okay. I pulled the bottom section of my hair and it touched MBL!!!  I am SUPER GEEKED about it. I'm not going to claim it until I get a good straightening though. Just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I still haven't decided if my ultimate goal is an even MBL or a WL "V." I guess which ever comes first. Probably MBL "V."


 
CONGRATS on your progress! When I 1st joined my goal was to simply have BSL hair. Now that seems so short to me. I think you may change your mind.


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 4, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> So is WL your ultimate goal? It used to be mine but I want what I call "tramp stamp" hair now. I have a "tramp stamp" & I want hair long enough to touch/cover my tatoo.
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS on your progress! When I 1st joined my goal was to simply have BSL hair. Now that seems so short to me. I think you may change your mind.



I feel the same-now that I am BSL it seems short-but today I saw quite a few ladies checking my hair out so it must not seem so short to others. Of course I think to myself-imagine when I am MBL and then hopefully WL by next summer...wonder what kinda looks I will get then...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 4, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> So is WL your ultimate goal? It used to be mine but I want what I call "tramp stamp" hair now. I have a "tramp stamp" & I want hair long enough to touch/cover my tatoo.
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS on your progress! When I 1st joined my goal was to simply have BSL hair. Now that seems so short to me. I think you may change your mind.


 
I want a tramp stamp.  That was sooo OT. 


Yeah, when I first started I think my goal was BSL. I think my ultimate goal may be WL (see, I changed my mind already), though I am REALLY interested to see just how long my hair will grow. I know that I do want my hair to look a certain way in a bun. I want it to wrap around a couple times.  I love the way Traycee's hair looks in a bun. I want my hair to look like that. I think she's WL.  Even though my hair is (possibly) MBL now, it doesn't look like much in a bun.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 4, 2010)

Took a picture for length check.  I'm just an inch or two past APL the bottom of my bra is right at BSB.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I want a tramp stamp.  That was sooo OT.
> 
> 
> Yeah, when I first started I think my goal was BSL. I think my ultimate goal may be WL (see, I changed my mind already), though I am REALLY interested to see just how long my hair will grow. I know that I do want my hair to look a certain way in a bun. I want it to wrap around a couple times.  I love the way Traycee's hair looks in a bun. I want my hair to look like that. I think she's WL.  Even though my hair is (possibly) MBL now, it doesn't look like much in a bun.


 
Traycee's hair is past WL,  it is more towards Hip Length  I believe

Congrats on MBL 

Sounds like a case of Hair Anorexia going on, it doesn't look long because we are having a case of the HA blues 

I am not MBL yet but I don't know how I will feel when I get there, when I was there before it was long but now, I am scurred! LOL


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 4, 2010)

Traycee is hip length-FYI


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Traycee's hair is past WL,  it is more towards Hip Length  I believe


 


casey3035 said:


> Traycee is hip length-FYI


 
Uhhh....nevermind then.  I couldn't IMAGINE dealing with HL hair. WOW!!

ETA: But at the same time, I AM curious to know if my hair WILL grow that long. Hmmm...



JJamiah said:


> Congrats on MBL
> 
> Sounds like a case of Hair Anorexia going on, it doesn't look long because we are having a case of the HA blues
> 
> I am not MBL yet but I don't know how I will feel when I get there, when I was there before it was long but now, I am scurred! LOL


 
I know right. It's does seem like no matter how long it gets, I don't think it's long.  And all of my life, my hair has not been longer than maybe an 1.5 inches past SL. I've made GREAT GAINS, and still don't see it.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jul 5, 2010)

Im really hoping that I reach this milestone by the end of the year.. Im having a lot of fun with this new found length..it just takes me so long to dry...no matter the style..im thinking about doing another quick weave this weekend...too chicken to try a rollerset


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2010)

exubah said:


> Okay, I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and cut at least 2-3 inches maybe more. I have not been detangling my hair properly before I air-dry and so I have pulled out a lot of hair during my washes due to knots and tangles  . This set back totally sucks. I think I'm going to go back to APL, my fiance would disown me if I go any shorter......if I was just thinking of myself I would go to shoulder length!!!
> 
> I think not rollersetting for so long might have done more harm than good. At least when I was rollersetting I was properly detangling my hair. Oh well, you live and you learn.


 


nakialovesshoes said:


> Hey ladies - Exubah especially. I had mentioned the 2011 WL thread to you previously. And it came to mind again when I saw the 2012 WL thread. For all the ladies that are pretty sure they will make MBL by 12/31/10, have you thought about what you'll do to make it to WL or do you think your routine will prettymuch stay the same?
> 
> I was thinking of a challenge within a challenge - like no heat until WL or HYH/Protective Style until WL - or no major trim until WL.
> 
> ...


 
*exubah* I need to cut about 4-5 inches myself, but I'm going to try to wait it out as long as possible. I'm @ mbl but I don't want to claim it because I know I NEED to trim erplexed (I like what Nakia said though  "claim it in Jesus Name!")..... I have tried quite a few ways to detangle my relaxed hair, and the best technique that has worked for me is to detangle damp/almost dry hair.  For some reason, my hair is more durable in this state..., but detangling by loading it with conditioner or on wet hair didn't work well for me.  If you have to cut back to sl (which I hope is not the case), at least you'll love your ends.... How did your rollerset hold up this weekend?

*nakia*... great question .... future hair goals: gentle detangling is definitely going to be the huge focus for me from here on out... I might give "loads of conditioner under running water" one more try before settling on "damp/almost dry hair" being the best for detangling my hair.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jul 5, 2010)

lalla said:


> Looks like a good idea. Doesn't the gel make your hair sticky and difficult to detangle? Could you tell me what brand you use?


 
I use KCCC most often, but when I'm stretching my haircare dollars, I use pretty much anything from walmart.  The most important thing for me is making sure I have enough moisture underneath the gel. 

 I most often us AOWC and castor oil under my KCCC.  And I refresh, remoisturize daily with aloe juice and glycerin spritz.  If I need to seal I'll use more castor oil.  The thing about the KCCC is it lasts so long, it has nice humectants, and is reactivated with moisture so that it works as an excellent sealant.

I actually think KCCC gives my hair slip and helps me to detangle betther than hair that doesn't have gel in it.

HTH


----------



## Janet' (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I would like to join the challenge as I am just shy of BSL and that was my short-term goal as of December 2010. Attached is my starting pic.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good Luck Ladies......

Wish I was in this challenge  Unfortunately I'm no where near


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks good Janet


----------



## Janet' (Jul 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Looks good Janet



Thanks! MBL seems SO FAR away but that's why it's called a challenge...I'm down for it!


----------



## exubah (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome Janet'!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 6, 2010)

exubah said:


> Welcome Janet'!!!



Aww Thanks!!

I feel the love!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

It's been quite a while since I last checked in. Although I've been quite lazy, I'm still in the game! As a matter of fact, I FINALLY broke down and posted pics from my Memorial Day length check (check my profile album if you'd like).

All in all, I was a little disappointed, but I'm still plugging along.


----------



## exubah (Jul 6, 2010)

Spring said:


> *exubah* I need to cut about 4-5 inches myself, but I'm going to try to wait it out as long as possible. I'm @ mbl but I don't want to claim it because I know I NEED to trim erplexed (I like what Nakia said though  "claim it in Jesus Name!")..... I have tried quite a few ways to detangle my relaxed hair, and the best technique that has worked for me is to detangle damp/almost dry hair.  For some reason, my hair is more durable in this state..., but detangling by loading it with conditioner or on wet hair didn't work well for me.  If you have to cut back to sl (which I hope is not the case), at least you'll love your ends.... How did your rollerset hold up this weekend?





Spring said:


> Well even though I wasn't going to do it the urge was too strong and so I went ahead and cut about 3-3.5inches last night taking me to a few inches above BSL but still below APL.  I'm going to try the detangling on damp/almost dry hair, perhaps it will work for me.
> 
> My rollerset kept my edges pretty much straight for the entire weekend .  I still wore my hair in a bun though .  My hair is shedding really bad right now so I am going to DC on dry hair with AOGPB for a few hours Thursday night.  I'm trying to see how long I can hold out with this relaxer but if I can't get my shedding under control by next week I'm gonna have to cave in.
> 
> Totally LOVING how even/blunt my hair looks now .  If I can get it to stay that way as I continue forward with my HHJ I would be ecstatic .  So now I have to baby my hair and absolutely no slacking to see if I can make it back to MBL by December...............Lord that's going to be a feat


----------



## TiffTaff (Jul 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> It's been quite a while since I last checked in. Although I've been quite lazy, I'm still in the game! As a matter of fact, I FINALLY broke down and posted pics from my Memorial Day length check (check my profile album if you'd like).
> 
> All in all, I was a little disappointed, but I'm still plugging along.


 

@Ms_CoCo37 you have beautiful curls.

--

I think that the reason why I also will feel like middle back is still short to me is because of all the darn shrinkage I get in normal hairstyles.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm still hoping to make MBL this year. I'm in a slow growth cycle right now, but I think I can make it by December.


----------



## TiffTaff (Jul 6, 2010)

^^ your hair is beautiful!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I washed and DCed my hair tonight after the gym. I really can't tell if it is growing or not. It looks really long when it is wet, but my new growth is crazy and it curls up and shrinks. (I am 7 months post). Anyway, I probably won't know where I stand until I do my next length check. My last was April and I have one scheduled for September.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 7, 2010)

Checking in, ladies! I'm so busy and tired, but at least I had enough sense to co-wash, bun, and moisturize...LOL.

I won't be doing a length check (with fully straightened hair) until next month or September, but I think I finally hit BSL. I'll try to post a pic w/ at least stretching my hair.

HHG!


----------



## Spring (Jul 8, 2010)

*Grow*, I just saw your siggy and your progress from shoulder to almost bsb is great!


----------



## Spring (Jul 8, 2010)

exubah said:


> Well even though I wasn't going to do it the urge was too strong and so I went ahead and cut about 3-3.5inches last night taking me to a few inches above BSL but still below APL. I'm going to try the detangling on damp/almost dry hair, perhaps it will work for me.
> 
> My rollerset kept my edges pretty much straight for the entire weekend . I still wore my hair in a bun though . My hair is shedding really bad right now so I am going to DC on dry hair with AOGPB for a few hours Thursday night. I'm trying to see how long I can hold out with this relaxer but if I can't get my shedding under control by next week I'm gonna have to cave in.
> 
> Totally LOVING how even/blunt my hair looks now . If I can get it to stay that way as I continue forward with my HHJ I would be ecstatic . So now I have to baby my hair and absolutely no slacking to see if I can make it back to MBL by December...............Lord that's going to be a feat


 
It is amazing the difference in your hair after getting it trimmed! Keeping it like that is the hardest part for me too....


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

Spring said:


> *Grow*, I just saw your siggy and your progress from shoulder to almost bsb is great!


 
THANK YOU SPRING!!!!!!!!!

i just happened to see this comment because i used to not have the courage to look much at this thread for MBL......when i couldn't get past SL, i didn't see any hope.

now, like you said, BSB is my next stop and i'm still in AWE!
i guess i ought to hang out on these longer hair ladies' threads more often, and who knows, maybe i'll be joining y'all's club! (yeah, now i can hope!)

Spring, you are an inspiration!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 8, 2010)

grow said:


> THANK YOU SPRING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i just happened to see this comment because i used to not have the courage to look much at this thread for MBL......when i couldn't get past SL, i didn't see any hope.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I know you plan to get at least mbl by the end of the year so, why not hang out here? Who says you have to do one length goal at a time? Pull up a chair and make yourself at home, missy! You're on a roll with your growth.


----------



## Spring (Jul 8, 2010)

grow said:


> THANK YOU SPRING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i just happened to see this comment because i used to not have the courage to look much at this thread for MBL......when i couldn't get past SL, i didn't see any hope.
> 
> ...


 
your 4 inches of growth is no easy task and is an inspiration to all of us... bsb,bsl,mbl,wl,hl,tbl,cl !!!  Please come join us here also


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Girl, I know you plan to get at least mbl by the end of the year so, why not hang out here? Who says you have to do one length goal at a time? Pull up a chair and make yourself at home, missy! You're on a roll with your growth.


 


Spring said:


> your 4 inches of growth is no easy task and is an inspiration to all of us... bsb,bsl,mbl,wl,hl,tbl,cl !!! Please come join us here also


 
*awww! NJoy, Spring, you ladies are just the SWEETEST!!!*

i've always thought the shorter haired ladies weren't "allowed" into the longshot challenges, whereas, ladies like yourself are encouraging and inspiring me to stop limiting where my growth can go!

OK LADIES, I'M IN!!!!!! see ya on the other lengthy threads and THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR GIVING ME SO MUCH HOPE!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 9, 2010)

Summer Growth Where R U?

R U in this MBL thread?


----------



## exubah (Jul 9, 2010)

Alrighty then!!!!!!  Looks like I will be relaxing on or before 21st July, God willing.  I'm still shedding....I should have done a black tea rinse last night....well it was kinda early early morning like 1am this morning when I washed my hair.  I DC'd on dry hair with AOGPB for a few hours and then co-washed with YTC.  My hair feels great but this shedding


----------



## grow (Jul 9, 2010)

hi Eubah!

excuse me, but what's YTC?
i love love love all AO products but haven't tried the cowashing it out with other cd's yet...
btw, has the black tea rinse ever left your hair dry feeling or crisp?
i've tried it, but it can be drying (maybe i do it wrong), so that's why i use the garlic instead.

thanks!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 9, 2010)

If you haven't already, please add me to the list of MBL in 2010 hopefuls. i have had setback after setback that seems to keep me at a constant BSL - *so i'm really gonna need the help of ALL OF YOU!! i'm going to rely on your experience and product recommendations and everything else. *
*fingers crossed* i'm entering the journey - here's to MBL in 2010!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 9, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Eubah!
> 
> excuse me, but what's YTC?
> i love love love all AO products but haven't tried the cowashing it out with other cd's yet...
> ...



YTC=Yes to Carrots


----------



## Spring (Jul 9, 2010)

hello everyone ...

*Grow.. *I really loved the tea rinses that I did..my hair felt great, .. the only thing I didn't like about it was the staining on my white t-shirts and pillow cases.  Some people don't have this problem, so I think I must have been using too much tea.  I might try this again though.

*wyldcurlz*.. have you figured out what was causing the setbacks?


----------



## exubah (Jul 9, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Eubah!
> 
> excuse me, but what's YTC?
> i love love love all AO products but haven't tried the cowashing it out with other cd's yet...
> ...



Sorry, I was traveling today and am just now seeing this.  YTC is Yes To Carrots and it is a moisturizing conditioner that smells yummy (think baby powderish)

I don't do the black tea rinses often enough to take note of an obvious dry feeling or "crisp".  It's been quite some time since my last tea rinse (like a year or more )


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2010)

HEllo Ladies 

How are you doing, I have been so Busy with the Mr. and now my boys are back. I have used 1 thing up.

My NTM Silk Touch Leave in is all finished. 

I am also going to be making a couple of trips to the Salon for the SUmmer, I think since I like to pamper myself in the warmer months usually from May - September.

I am also putting this on prepaid cards and making request for gifts for gift certificates.
I Realized I miss being pampered.

I had a Prescriptive Facial, Pedicure, Wax and my hair done this week and it felt so relieving. I haven't gotten this much attention in such a long time. I feel like a new woman  

I think the Mr. Needs one he is a bit cranky!  
__________________


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 11, 2010)

Exubah I feel your pain on the shedding, I was shedding a lot over the spring and winter but it's reduced now. So hopefully there is an end in sight for you.

I'm thinking of getting a 2 to 3 inch cut which will take me to just above BSL. My transition has just hit that awkward stage (6 months) and I've noticed a lot of split ends


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 11, 2010)

Well ladies, I think I'm going to have to leave this challenge. My ends were so raggedy and I've had so much post-partum shedding that I had to cut 4 inches off.  I'm now back on the quest for BSL. I'll be back in this challenge for 2011.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 11, 2010)

Aww, that sounds so nice! Now I need something like that 




JJamiah said:


> HEllo Ladies
> 
> I am also going to be making a couple of trips to the Salon for the SUmmer, I think since I like to pamper myself in the warmer months usually from May - September.
> 
> ...


----------



## NJoy (Jul 11, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Well ladies, I think I'm going to have to leave this challenge. My ends were so raggedy and I've had so much post-partum shedding that I had to cut 4 inches off. I'm now back on the quest for BSL. I'll be back in this challenge for 2011.


 
Sorry about the temporary setback. I must say, your hair is bee-yoo-tee-ful!!!


----------



## grow (Jul 11, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Well ladies, I think I'm going to have to leave this challenge. My ends were so raggedy and I've had so much post-partum shedding that I had to cut 4 inches off. I'm now back on the quest for BSL. I'll be back in this challenge for 2011.


 


NJoy said:


> Sorry about the temporary setback. I must say, your hair is bee-yoo-tee-ful!!!


 
i agree with NJoy, i'm sad for your setback, too, and you can consider your setback the beginning of a great comeback; one thing you still have for sure: absolutely gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 11, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Well ladies, I think I'm going to have to leave this challenge. My ends were so raggedy and I've had so much post-partum shedding that I had to cut 4 inches off.  I'm now back on the quest for BSL. I'll be back in this challenge for 2011.


Just beautiful!


----------



## Spring (Jul 11, 2010)

*JJamiah*... we deserve some pampering from time to time 

*joyandfaith*... you're hair looks really good! Your cut turned out really nice and you'll get to mbl before you know it


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you NJoy, Grow, Casey3035 and Spring.  I appreciate the support and compliments. I'll be back soon.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 12, 2010)

Braid outs for the rest of the summer. I want to enjoy my hair, protect it, manipulate it less, and LET IT GROW!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 12, 2010)

Joy I agree with everyone else your hair is beautiful. I wouldn't even worry about MBL I'd worry about how sharp your hair cut looks and it might cut alot of eyes from staring too hard, I feel a little cut on my eye right now


----------



## Minnie (Jul 12, 2010)

Joyandfaith you hair is very pretty, I am sorry about your setback.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 12, 2010)

Joyandfaith, your hair is still gorgeous at BSB!!!


----------



## exubah (Jul 12, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Well ladies, I think I'm going to have to leave this challenge. My ends were so raggedy and I've had so much post-partum shedding that I had to cut 4 inches off.  I'm now back on the quest for BSL. I'll be back in this challenge for 2011.



Your hair is looking AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't count MBL out as yet you have 5 full months and some days until December 31st, 2010 .


----------



## NJoy (Jul 12, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Well ladies, I think I'm going to have to leave this challenge. My ends were so raggedy and I've had so much post-partum shedding that I had to cut 4 inches off. I'm now back on the quest for BSL. I'll be back in this challenge for 2011.


 
Definitely worth repeating. That's some GAWGEOUS hair right there!  So silky!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 14, 2010)

Just wanted to check in and let everyone know that I'm curly again and back in low manipulation mode. Let's get growing!!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Joyandfaith. I love your hair. You are still very close to MBL. It will grow back in no time. I am sorry to hear of your setback.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jul 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Definitely worth repeating. That's some GAWGEOUS hair right there! So silky!


 
njoy is that weave or photo shop? how did you do that goal pic?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 14, 2010)

the braidouts dont work. lol. its too humid for that. i am rocking the curlynikki bun and i love it. it last for multiple days so less manipulation. my camera broke so i don't know when i'll have good pics again. i stretched my hair today and it was at about the middle of my bra (some pieces were almost at the bottom). I am still hoping for MBL by the end of the summer, but really my bday on Aug 29th


----------



## NJoy (Jul 15, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> njoy is that weave or photo shop? how did you do that goal pic?


 
I got someone to photoshop it for me in a thread over at LHC. Those ladies have skills. Me? Not so much.


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 15, 2010)

I did a rollerset-My hair wont hold a darn curl...I hope it's just do to the humidity-I went back in a hot curled it-it held better but not much...I have a wedding to be in and didn't want a complete up-do.I don't know what to do with my hair-I am sooo frustrated!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> I did a rollerset-My hair wont hold a darn curl...I hope it's just do to the humidity-I went back in a hot curled it-it held better but not much...I have a wedding to be in and didn't want a complete up-do.I don't know what to do with my hair-I am sooo frustrated!


 
I feel your pain.  The humidity here is horrible!  I rarely try to straighten or curl my hair because I know it's futile.  The only time it works for me is if I go to the Dominican salon.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm on a mission.  I've already received my MegaTek earlier this week, and today I'm expecting my OCT to come in.  It's time for me to get it in gear if I want to reach my MBL goal by December.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jul 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I got someone to photoshop it for me in a thread over at LHC. Those ladies have skills. Me? Not so much.


 
man, i want a tailbone one


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2010)

I just ordered yesterday two human hair wigs, next month I will attempt to braid my hair up for a month.  pray for me ladies. 

I will behive it and pop on my bob, I am hoping the human hair will be cooler than the synthetic


----------



## NJoy (Jul 18, 2010)

C'mon MBL! WL is calling me and you're blocking! Hoping to see you by the end of August, show you a lil love and then move on. So, let's do this thang!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 18, 2010)

Woops. Double post.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay. I pulled the bottom section of my hair and it touched MBL!!!  I am SUPER GEEKED about it. I'm not going to claim it until I get a good straightening though. Just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I still haven't decided if my ultimate goal is an even MBL or a WL "V." I guess which ever comes first. Probably WL "V."


 
Okay, I straightened my hair on Saturday. The tip of my "V" is a little past MBL, BUT.......that's about it. Either the middle of my hair grows extremely fast, or my sides grow extremely slow. I think my sides are all at least BSL though. I'm happy about that. 

I'm not certain what was going on with the left side of my hair in this pic. It's longer than it looks. I think it was kind of going to the side with the rest of my hair, instead of straight down. I can never get my hair to just lay straight on my back for a good view.  MBL is at the bottom of my bra band.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jul 19, 2010)

^^^Ooooh, love it! Congratulations


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 19, 2010)

_ Sigh* I am not even close to this length but just thought I would check yalls progress....Im so jealous  guess I will just have to wait my turn (u can kick me out now:buttkick_


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ You'll be here before you know it.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats Ms Twana...You are BSL!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful Ms. Twana. .


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Congrats Ms Twana...You are BSL!


 
Girl, my bra sits low. BSL is about 2 inches above my bra band. I claimed that a long time ago. 

I'm so close to MBL I can TASTE it. It tastes like VICTORY!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 19, 2010)

Ms, T I see hairs beyond your bra strap and the bottom of your strap is that MBL to you. NOt being funny but My first roll (my only roll) LOL  is Waist Length. what is the love curl for you? is that WL ?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ Exactly what i was thinking JJamiah, MsTwana your longest hairs are lowkey grazing waist length.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 19, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> ^^ Exactly what i was thinking JJamiah, MsTwana your longest hairs are lowkey grazing waist length.


 

MM&I glad I am not seeing things  

I see them grazing WL too!

U grow GIrl, WOW, YOur done here


----------



## NJoy (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats MsTwana! You are there!  And looking good too, girl!  Nice job!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

Awww....thanks ladies.  I'm still too scared to claim MBL though. It seems like only the middle section is there. And it seems only BARELY there. 



JJamiah said:


> Ms, T I see hairs beyond your bra strap and the bottom of your strap is that MBL to you. NOt being funny but My first roll (my only roll) LOL  is Waist Length. what is the love curl for you? is that WL ?


 
Girl, yes. The top of my first roll is WL. One of these days I won't be able to tell anymore because I won't have ANY rolls.  Yeah right.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 19, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Awww....thanks ladies.  I'm still too scared to claim MBL though. It seems like only the middle section is there. And it seems only BARELY there.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, yes. The top of my first roll is WL. One of these days I won't be able to tell anymore because I won't have ANY rolls.  Yeah right.


 

Don't be afraid CLAIM IT; love it and Move on up to WL girl, your just teasing us in here by not claiming it, LOL



Congratulations you earned it! YOur hair definitely looks great nice and full.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, yes. The top of my first roll is WL. One of these days I won't be able to tell anymore because I won't have ANY rolls.  Yeah right.


 
No, I'm sorry. The top of my first roll is MBL. The bottom of my second roll  is WL. Basically WL is the bottom of the picture. It cuts off right at my waist.


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms Twana, it's all good and your hair looks great! i dream of having hair like that! 

truly inspirational!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> No, I'm sorry. The top of my first roll is MBL. The bottom of my second roll  is WL. Basically WL is the bottom of the picture. It cuts off right at my waist.


 
Girl, you are KILLING me ova here!Got me looking at my rolls for measurement!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 20, 2010)

recent length check. sorry i never posted it here:







i have about 1 1/2 before i will claim it. end of the summer hopefully?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet. Congrats girl!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> No, I'm sorry. The top of my first roll is MBL. The bottom of my second roll  is WL. Basically WL is the bottom of the picture. It cuts off right at my waist.


 


Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, you are KILLING me ova here!Got me looking at my rolls for measurement!


 
 we gotta have fun with it and love them otherwise who will?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey ladies, ~Br*nze is in this!!

Don't y'all grow without ME!!!!

My goal is mbl for Christmas ~ it's one of MY presents.  I will straighten on the weekend and post a pic.

You guys are making amazing progress.  Keep it up!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 20, 2010)

Cracking up @ Length checking by body rollz.  Hilarious.  No need for a t-shirt, huh?


----------



## princessdi (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad to see everyone is moving along and will hopefully meet their year end goal.  I too, and making progress, haven't really done an official check, but am due to relax in a couple of weeks.  My goal is to be full MBL by December 2010.  Fingers still crossed.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations Ms Twana!!!!  Next stop WL!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> Congratulations Ms Twana!!!! Next stop WL!!


 
Girl, I ain't gone no where. Y'all keep tryna get rid of me!!!  Dang, now I see how it feels when you get kicked out of a thread (length challenges, hair type) NO LOVE!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, I ain't gone no where. Y'all keep tryna get rid of me!!!  Dang, now I see how it feels when you get kicked out of a thread (length challenges, hair type) NO LOVE!!!


 
ALL I CAN picture is you with all this hair  going:

AND I AM TELLING YOU,

I'm not going...... LOL

I am getting my ride ready to take you to the WL 2010/2011 Challenge hope you don't mind riding coach 

THis hORSE act like it doesn't want to work talking about it is hot and WL is FAR from MBL, I'll show it

Okay she is working again, come on before she passes out in all this heat, next stop WL 2010/2011 

I got her ladies. LOL LOL


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG....I CAN'T BREATH!!! 

You are too funny!!! 

Once I can no longer see the pink in my bra band....THEN I'll jump on your horse. Until then..... I'M CHILLIN'!!!!! And I'm WAITIN for somebody to try to remove me!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

^^^Girl when all your hair covers that bra, your lead hairs will be past WL! lol you know it ain't all growin together and those leads hairs are not gonna sit there and wait for the rest of your hair to catch up...unless you chop em off


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^Girl when all your hair covers that bra, your lead hairs will be past WL! lol you know it ain't all growin together and those leads hairs are not gonna sit there and wait for the rest of your hair to catch up...unless you chop em off


 
Oh yes, now THAT I know. I'm not talking about all my hair. Just most of it. Seriously, at least until that middle section of my bra strap is covered. I don't believe in claiming when only the tip touches.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Oh yes, now THAT I know. I'm not talking about all my hair. Just most of it. Seriously, at least until that middle section of my bra strap is covered. I don't believe in claiming when only the tip touches.


 

ALright Ms.Tawana We are now led to force:gotroasted:

Found a missing ad for Ms.Tawana in the WL 2010 Challange

My other horse refused to take another trip since you have a bat; My new pony and I are up to the challenge  






:blowkiss:


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

FINE.  I know when I'm not wanted.  Apparently I've been  Whateva. I don't need your stupid horse. I've got my OWN ride to take me to the WL thread.  


Don't be surprised if you see me again. 

I'll get you next time Gadget. Next time!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

Ya'll are so silly! Where are ya'll getting those smileys from?!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ya'll are so silly! Where are ya'll getting those smileys from?!


 
 Click on more in the smilies section to the right (when you reply). 

I mean.....ummmm....


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> FINE.  I know when I'm not wanted.  Apparently I've been  Whateva. I don't need your stupid horse. I've got my OWN ride to take me to the WL thread.
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised if you see me again.
> ...


 
Poor Fido not wanted you got the Porsh, LOL

Nah, just having some fun, I am laughing at these and my hubby is


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

WOOOOW I've never noticed the "more" link! Thanks!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

You guys are trippin me out!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Poor Fido not wanted you got the Porsh, LOL
> 
> Nah, just having some fun, I am laughing at these and my hubby is


 
Girl, my DH would do the same thing.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I still haven't decided if my ultimate goal is an even MBL or a WL "V." I guess which ever comes first. Probably WL "V."


 


Ms_Twana said:


> Yeah, when I first started I think my goal was BSL. I think my ultimate goal may be WL (see, I changed my mind already), though I am REALLY interested to see just how long my hair will grow. I know that I do want my hair to look a certain way in a bun. I want it to wrap around a couple times.  I love the way Traycee's hair looks in a bun. I want my hair to look like that. I think she's WL.  Even though my hair is (possibly) MBL now, it doesn't look like much in a bun.


 


Ms_Twana said:


> Uhhh....nevermind then.  I couldn't IMAGINE dealing with HL hair. WOW!!
> 
> ETA: But at the same time, I AM curious to know if my hair WILL grow that long. Hmmm...


 
Okay, yeah I've decided....WL it is. That's my ultimate goal. Full WL!!! 

For now!!


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 22, 2010)

two months later, got a blowout to do a length check that only lasted 30 minutes because of the heat/humidity.  well . . . .  my hair got a lot thicker and the layers are 90% gone, but as far as gaining in length? not so much. i went from bsl, to a bit past bsl.  when it's pin straight, it hangs right below my bra strap, when puffy straight from the humidity? it's hangs a little past APL. sighhhhhhhhhhhhh, dunno if i'm gonna make it to mbl. only five months left.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 22, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I still haven't decided if my ultimate goal is an even MBL or a WL "V." I guess which ever comes first. Probably WL "V."


 


Ms_Twana said:


> Yeah, when I first started I think my goal was BSL. I think my ultimate goal may be WL (see, I changed my mind already), though I am REALLY interested to see just how long my hair will grow. I know that I do want my hair to look a certain way in a bun. I want it to wrap around a couple times.  I love the way Traycee's hair looks in a bun. I want my hair to look like that. I think she's WL.  Even though my hair is (possibly) MBL now, it doesn't look like much in a bun.


 


Ms_Twana said:


> Uhhh....nevermind then.  I couldn't IMAGINE dealing with HL hair. WOW!!
> 
> ETA: But at the same time, I AM curious to know if my hair WILL grow that long. Hmmm...


 


Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, yeah I've decided....WL it is. That's my ultimate goal. Full WL!!!
> 
> For now!!



Okay I lied. After looking at this thread HL, maybe even TBL won't be so bad.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=468884


----------



## Janet' (Jul 25, 2010)

Currently hiding my hair with a PS, but today I am going to untwist and do a twist out for the upcoming week...Trying not to focus on length and just enjoy the ride!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 25, 2010)

hiding in braids a week at a time.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 27, 2010)

Prepping for a relaxer tomorrow. Henna/Indigo one week later. I'm wearing my hair in a high ponytail now. Tried to take it down and part it and holy moley.  The uh...texture  is off the chain. Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 27, 2010)

HE Long Term Relationship! I tried it for the first time today - AMAZING! My hair feels like SILK! I didn't cowash with it, I used it as a leave-in. I wonder how amazing of a cowash it will be....but I really love my Tresemme Naturals, so it can weight on that. I also tried another new product in place of my other styling stuff: L'Oreal Out of Bed Texturizing Gel-Cream. It sorta reminded me of the Tigi Curls Rock, except not drying and my hair feels sooooo soft!. I sealed with olive oil, put my hair in a ponytail, tied down the front with a scarf, an blotted the ponytail with a microfiber towel. My hair feels, yes again AMAZING! I am gonna try coupling these 3 things together for the rest of the week to see if its a fluke or if I have found a simpler combo to replace my old ones. And it was SOOO much quicker: cowashed and styled in 20 minutes flat (including regular showering)


----------



## NJoy (Jul 29, 2010)

Texlaxed my hair today and followed with a moisturizing steam dc. My hair is soooo friggen soft!!! I let it airdry and was going to flat iron my texlaxed sections for a length check but decided that it feels like perfection. why mess that up. Besides, I still have to do my henna/indigo on Tuesday. Yay! I'm excited!


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Texlaxed my hair today and followed with a moisturizing steam dc. My hair is soooo friggen soft!!! I let it airdry and was going to flat iron my texlaxed sections for a length check but decided that it feels like perfection. why mess that up. Besides, I still have to do my henna/indigo on Tuesday. Yay! I'm excited!


 
CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!!!

YOU DID IT!!!!

YOU MADE MBL!!!!!!!


girl, i only wish your pic was in your post, too, so that i could see it while i am posting....just don't wanna take my eyes off that AMAZING PROGRESS and BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 29, 2010)

grow said:


> CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!!!
> 
> YOU DID IT!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Thanks, Grow, but uh...yeah, I'm not claiming it. Maybe at the end of August I'll feel more comfortable but, I have to say this is the longest my hair's ever been and I can feel the fullness. Not a big change since last month but, at least I don't have to stretch it to see that the longest layer is below bra strap. So, that makes me happy.  But, I'm definitely going hard the month of August. I'm keeping my hair in a baggied bun and rocking my phonytail, mama.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats NJOY!!!!!

I'm currently PS'ing...still trying not to think about length!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 29, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Congrats NJOY!!!!!
> 
> I'm currently PS'ing...still trying not to think about length!


 
Thanks.  And I LOVE your ps!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 29, 2010)

Ooowww Janet that PS is too Cute Cute Cute!!

And nice progress Njoy.

I may have a progress pic up soon cause IDK if I can make it to Sep 1st to take this install down. Im dying to see my hair and my progress, although I swear it feels like I only have a half inch of growth. Which is pitiful cause this install been in for 11wks.


----------



## Spring (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats NJoy, and Janet I love your twist!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Thanks.  And I LOVE your ps!!!



Aww!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 30, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> *Ooowww Janet that PS is too Cute Cute Cute!!* And nice progress Njoy.
> 
> I may have a progress pic up soon cause IDK if I can make it to Sep 1st to take this install down. Im dying to see my hair and my progress, although I swear it feels like I only have a half inch of growth. Which is pitiful cause this install been in for 11wks.





Spring said:


> Congrats NJoy, and* Janet I love your twist![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies...Let's keep growing!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 31, 2010)

back in a claw clip. protective styling is just so simple.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 31, 2010)

Took my install out today. Just got done washing acv btr and dc'ing. Man my hair feels sooo good right now. But damn I had tons of shedding,Im not tripping though its just postpartum shedding as well as shedding from being in an install for 11wks. My hair is still hella thick. I'll be back tomorrow with pics. I can't do anymore tonight my hair wore me out, got my feet all hurting. I'll be flat ironing tomorrow. Hopefully I can claim Full MBL when its straightened, **crosses fingers**


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 31, 2010)

ordering a new flat iron. gonna straighten at the end of aug for my bday.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's my update:







Check out my thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=488222

And I have more pics on my Fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/mEmYSELFaNDj/june-31st-2010/


----------



## Spring (Jul 31, 2010)

Great progress MM&I...

Are you also hanging out here for the remainder of the year?


----------



## NJoy (Jul 31, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, your progress if FABULOUS!! Yeah, I'd say you made fmbl.  And then some! Awesome!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 31, 2010)

nice progress u are inching on waist length


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!!!! Awesome progress. Time to move it on to WL 2010!!!  ETA: Nevermind, I see you're already there.


----------



## exubah (Aug 1, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies, I cant believe I made MBL. Im debating right now on if I should trim now or in Dec. If I trim now Im definitely staying in this challenge.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 1, 2010)

My hair is growing at a nice pace at the moment. My hair is kept in braids all the time and I wear a wig as my protective style. If I keep going at this rate I should be able to make MBL by the end of the year!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 1, 2010)

...Back to the wash and go for now...the twist out just isn't working for me!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 1, 2010)

Starronda said:


> My hair is growing at a nice pace at the moment. My hair is kept in braids all the time and I wear a wig as my protective style. If I keep going at this rate I should be able to make MBL by the end of the year!


 
Following the same, hope to be there with you at the end of this trail. 

:crossfingers: 

I am almost a week in these braids and looking towards the next three, after that I will wash down Delia and put her up and pull out Dandi or Elise for the next four weeks,


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 2, 2010)

I havent been in here in awhile but everyone is making lovely progress. Im still in the challenge havent trimmed since march. 

So today I blow dryed my hair and when my hair was about 95% dry I added blue magic bergamont grease to it (the green kind), and then finished blowdrying.My hair swells yet shrinks at the root. But thats okay since I was not going for a straight look. Lets just say Im very very thankful my hair is layered. I can only imagine if it was all one length 

 Afterwards I cornrowed my hair. It's pretty sloppy but it will do for now. I just made sure my makeup looked decent so it didnt look like I belong in prison


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 2, 2010)

I have my hair in a low bun. Never did one before, but I like it. I used another sorta new combination of products. I'll discuss later in the week if I like it. Gonna stay bunned up with week because I want my minimum half in this month for my bday.


----------



## soon2bsl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey ladies. Straightened my hair for the first time the other day, since I began my transition 13 months ago. Did a roller set and lightly flat ironed. Been enjoying my transition, and since it's been straightened, it's been so nice to finally feel like my hair is getting kinda long lol. Didn't really feel that way until now. I'm trying to decide if I want to get a sew in this weekend or wear my own hair for a little bit longer. If I wear my own hair, I'll be doing buns mostly, and curly puffs occasionally. May attempt a twist out..

Here's a few pics if you didn't see my thread:


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Thanks ladies, I cant believe I made MBL. Im debating right now on if I should trim now or in Dec. If I trim now Im definitely staying in this challenge.


 
I just saw your update. Your hair is beautiful and very close to waistlength. Congrats on making MBL.


----------



## Spring (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your transition Soon2bsl and your straight styles especially since you're here in humid Florida.  I love the shine and your growth is coming along really nice.

BillsBackerz67, your cornrows came out nice (I have a hard time cornrowing my own hair)


----------



## soon2bsl (Aug 2, 2010)

^^^Aww thanks Spring!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 3, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I havent been in here in awhile but everyone is making lovely progress. Im still in the challenge havent trimmed since march.
> 
> So today I blow dryed my hair and when my hair was about 95% dry I added blue magic bergamont grease to it (the green kind), and then finished blowdrying.My hair swells yet shrinks at the root. But thats okay since I was not going for a straight look. Lets just say Im very very thankful my hair is layered. I can only imagine if it was all one length
> 
> Afterwards I cornrowed my hair. It's pretty sloppy but it will do for now. I just made sure my makeup looked decent so it didnt look like I belong in prison


 
You've got A LOT of hair!!! And your cornrows did look nice. I am always too afraid to wear cornrows out, for fear of looking too....ummm............I'll say "urban." 



soon2bsl said:


> ...it's been so nice to finally feel like my hair is getting kinda long lol. Didn't really feel that way until now.


 
Doesn't it feel good when you realize your hair is long???


----------



## Starronda (Aug 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Following the same, hope to be there with you at the end of this trail.
> 
> :crossfingers:
> 
> I am almost a week in these braids and looking towards the next three, after that I will wash down Delia and put her up and pull out Dandi or Elise for the next four weeks,


 
As long as we keep doing what we're doing, we should be able to make it by the end of the year. I just changed my wig and will be wearing a different one for three weeks, then switch to another one..All while hair is still in braids


----------



## lalla (Aug 4, 2010)

I 've had braids in my hair for two weeks now. No extensions.  I moisturize everyday. It's much easier with the braids than without. I wash more often too. 

I'm thinking of doing a Crown & Glory regimen from September to the end of the year.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

Starronda said:


> As long as we keep doing what we're doing, we should be able to make it by the end of the year. I just changed my wig and will be wearing a different one for three weeks, then switch to another one..All while hair is still in braids


 
I have 3 more weeks to go I will be in the same one below Delia for now, rest for 2 weeks and back up in braids  

Gotta get there! 3 more inches and they are SLOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWLY coming


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 4, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I'm inclined to agree with the others!  It looks llike you skipped right over MBL and went straight to WL.  It's so beautiful and thick!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm still here! 

I'm making a real push to be full MBL by Dec.  Last night, I sat on my bed and applied OCT to my scalp and massaged that in really good.  Tonight I think I'm going to co-wash, sit under the steamer and throw some flat twists in.

I need something with low manipulation.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm still here!
> 
> I'm making a real push to be full MBL by Dec. Last night, I sat on my bed and applied OCT to my scalp and massaged that in really good. Tonight I think I'm going to co-wash, sit under the steamer and throw some flat twists in.
> 
> I need something with low manipulation.


 

HMMMM, I am sitting here thing what will I do with my hair when I get from out of these braids, I know I have three weeks to go but I don't know If I will bun, or Phony Pony, Bunning I have to do daily. Maybe I will bun for half the week and Phony Pony towards the end so wash day will come quicker  works for me.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so unsure of what would be best for my hair at this point. I've had a jheri curl for over a year now & I love the look it gives my hair - texlaxed. However, b/c I stretch my touch-ups, I have some spots where my hair has snapped at the line of demarcation.

If I continue with the curl, I would have to bite the bullet & get a touch-up every 3, no longer than 4 months.

My other option is to transition back to natural with the BKT & then once my chemical ends are gone, I could use the BKT to get a looser curl pattern.

I just don't know what I should do. I have to do something. My hair is thick enough that you can't see the damage but if it keeps occuring, my head will look really jacked & I'll have to cut & basically start over.

What do y'all think? I'm so torn by this decision.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

If you like the look the JC gives you just stick to every 3 months. No need to damage your hair just to strecth, then that defeats the purpose. If you want a BKT though, then  you know your going to have to probably cut. 

I'd just do the JC and make sure to do it on time. GOod Luck NS  Let us know what you choose to do


----------



## Spring (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it depends on what styles you think you're going to wear the most.. 

If you want to wear more natural curly styles but with a looser curl pattern then maybe carefully texlaxing your newgrowth or continuing on with your jeri curl would be good

If you're wanting to wear more straight styles, you might want to consider very carefully texlaxing, or relaxing your new growth.... I don't know about using the bkt on the double chemical process of the jeri curl.... that demarcation line seems extremely delicate for that amount of heat (when I started using heat during my jeri curl transition, my hair eventually snapped over time)  The bkt could be different though...Has anyone in the transitioning thread have any success without bcing their previous curl processed hair?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

I co-washed my hair tonight with Hair One. I was going to do a length check in September. I don't know if I will or not. My hair end of April/June was at the top of the bra-strap and now it is at the bottom of bra strap stretched. This is only stretched, so very discouraging. I don't feel like my hair is growing a lot right now at all. I don't have any breakage because I never wear it out, I bun everyday and I co-wash all the time and I have only used heat for my one length check this year. 

So I can't figure out why it isn't really growing right now, I can say that I have slacked off on dcing, could this be causing slow growth? It concerns me because my hair generally grows okay. But I do co-wash 4-5 times a week. I work out a lot. So I have no idea what is going on with my hair right now. Could I be co-washing too much. Is there such a thing?  I don't see small hairs or anything indicating breakage. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks ladies. 

It took me four months from shoulder to APL , and another four from APL to BSL, BSL to MBL is a much shorter distance than either of those and it has been four months already and not much growth to speak of. Just thought this would give some background.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 5, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I co-washed my hair tonight with Hair One. I was going to do a length check in September. I don't know if I will or not. My hair end of April/June was at the top of the bra-strap and now it is at the bottom of bra strap stretched. This is only stretched, so very discouraging. I don't feel like my hair is growing a lot right now at all. I don't have any breakage because I never wear it out, I bun everyday and I co-wash all the time and I have only used heat for my one length check this year.
> 
> So I can't figure out why it isn't really growing right now, I can say that I have slacked off on dcing, could this be causing slow growth? It concerns me because my hair generally grows okay. But I do co-wash 4-5 times a week. I work out a lot. So I have no idea what is going on with my hair right now. Could I be co-washing too much. Is there such a thing?  I don't see small hairs or anything indicating breakage. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks ladies.
> 
> It took me four months from shoulder to APL , and another four from APL to BSL, BSL to MBL is a much shorter distance than either of those and it has been four months already and not much growth to speak of. Just thought this would give some background.



Think of the time of the year you went from SL to APL was it the first 6 months of the year or the last 6 months of the year. Time of the year could be a factor  Cheer up it will grow. Your progress is Beautiful Nikki


----------



## NJoy (Aug 5, 2010)

So I henna'd and indigo'd my hair last night and dc overnight. I haven't had a chance to really see it dry yet but, the black is perfect and my strands felt stronger wet. I have yet to cowash so, I'll see what's what soon enough. Just want to say that indigo was messy to apply but I think I'm glad that I did. 'tis all.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Think of the time of the year you went from SL to APL was it the first 6 months of the year or the last 6 months of the year. Time of the year could be a factor  Cheer up it will grow. Your progress is Beautiful Nikki


 
That is definitely true. My hair doesn't seem to grow that much in the summer. But in the fall winter, it does better. So I am still hoping for MBL by year's end. Although, I might have to move to other protective styles. This bun is killing me. I am so tired of it at this point. I might try rollersetting. The last time I did it was a horrible mess.


----------



## soon2bsl (Aug 5, 2010)

Doesn't it feel good when you realize your hair is long??? [/QUOTE]

 Yes is really does Ms_Twana. Oh and congrats to you for making MBL!! You'll be WL in no time.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm not really protective styling at all...for a number of reasons (like i hate bunning and i'm horrible at creating buns, i can't flat twist) so i've been wearing wash-n-go's for most of the summer - styling them with conditioner. 

...do you think the lack of protective styling is impeding my progress? slowing it down??? or has anyone had/known of success growing hair out with wash-n-go's?


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2010)

I think CelinaStar wears a lot of wash n go's, but she also wears buns occassionally


----------



## lane (Aug 6, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i'm not really protective styling at all...for a number of reasons (like i hate bunning and i'm horrible at creating buns, i can't flat twist) so i've been wearing wash-n-go's for most of the summer - styling them with conditioner.
> 
> ...do you think the lack of protective styling is impeding my progress? slowing it down??? or has anyone had/known of success growing hair out with wash-n-go's?



Bunning made easy is done with the Goody spin pins. I've never been into protective styling, but the spin pins will give you nice looking bun in no time. They rock!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Aug 6, 2010)

lane said:


> Bunning made easy is done with the Goody spin pins. I've never been into protective styling, but the spin pins will give you nice looking bun in no time. They rock!



okay, i'm gonna research these goody spin pins. cuz i'm a worthless bunner!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 6, 2010)

PS'ing right now...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 6, 2010)

i need a good leave-in recommendation. i am this close to just finally buying KCKT


----------



## NJoy (Aug 6, 2010)

Janet' said:


> PS'ing right now...


 
Oh wow! You just showin out now!  Me likey! Me likely a LOT!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't flat-ironed in 5 or 6 weeks, which is a record for me. I feel scared to straighten because I may be disappointed with my growth. I keep putting it off, hoping to be pleasantly surprised, but when the day I set aside to do hair comes around, I get chicken and flat-iron one of my daughter's instead, lol. I haven't seen any breakage or shedding, so I know it's grown, but I'm too nervous to check. Y'all chicks (you know who you are) with the super updates ain't helping, either!

Anyone else scared to check length?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 6, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I co-washed my hair tonight with Hair One. I was going to do a length check in September. I don't know if I will or not. My hair end of April/June was at the top of the bra-strap and now it is at the bottom of bra strap stretched. This is only stretched, so very discouraging. I don't feel like my hair is growing a lot right now at all. I don't have any breakage because I never wear it out, I bun everyday and I co-wash all the time and I have only used heat for my one length check this year.
> 
> So I can't figure out why it isn't really growing right now, I can say that I have slacked off on dcing, could this be causing slow growth? It concerns me because my hair generally grows okay. But I do co-wash 4-5 times a week. I work out a lot. So I have no idea what is going on with my hair right now. *Could I be co-washing too much. Is there such a thing?* I don't see small hairs or anything indicating breakage. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks ladies.
> 
> It took me four months from shoulder to APL , and another four from APL to BSL, BSL to MBL is a much shorter distance than either of those and it has been four months already and not much growth to speak of. Just thought this would give some background.


 
There's def a such thing as co-washing too much. I used to co-wash every other day but now my relaxed hair cannot take more than twice a week washing. Not sure if that's the case with you since you said you haven't noticed any breakage.

Maybe you're being too hard on yourself. I think top of bra strap to the bottom of the bra strap is pretty good growth for 2-3 months. And maybe your growth rate changes depending on the time of year.

Maybe you should step away from the daily buns and do some other styles so you can enjoy your beautiful hair and stop focusing on length too much?


----------



## lane (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I've made MBL! This is the longest my hair has been and I think I might make it to waist length. I wear by bra low, so I know that I've already made BSL. I just got a touch up last week and got a little cut. I like to try and keep my ends in good shape.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 7, 2010)

lane said:


> I think I've made MBL! This is the longest my hair has been and I think I might make it to waist length. I wear by bra low, so I know that I've already made BSL. I just got a touch up last week and got a little cut. I like to try and keep my ends in good shape.


 

Congrats. Your hair looks so very healthy. Time to graduate to that WL thread. Looks like you could still make it by the end of the year.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 7, 2010)

lane said:


> I think I've made MBL! This is the longest my hair has been and I think I might make it to waist length. I wear by bra low, so I know that I've already made BSL. I just got a touch up last week and got a little cut. I like to try and keep my ends in good shape.




Wonderful, Lane! You'll be at WSL in no time at all


----------



## exubah (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, it feels like I haven't updated in like forever!!!

I'm still bunning up trying to get back to MBL by December.  Loving my ends, but still have some shedding issues.  I DC'd on Thursday night with AOGPB for a few hours then co-washed with YTC.  Hair feels great.

I've been slacking with my JBCO but I'm determined to GET FOCUSED!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Aug 7, 2010)

I updated my Fotki with another picture. I think it grew a tad but that might be because it's wet. I dunno. I know my hair takes a break from growing in the summer so it might not have done anything. That's ok, I know it will. I'm more concerned about thickness anyway. I may not do another reveal till on or around December 14th. I graduate that day and I know I will be getting my hair 'fried, dyed and layed to the side' for graduation. No I'm not really dyeing my hair but it will be flat ironed and I might add some pieces in it for fullness. I have some hair from YEARS ago that I found and obvisiously forgot I had. Still in the pack too, in perfect condition.  I might as well use it. I honestly don't know when I bought it or what for.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 7, 2010)

Still hangin in there. School got crazy so I did a lot of wet buns. But I think it frizzed up my ends.  So I did a rollerset to hopefully smooth them out. I am almost 3 months post. I get a touchup next Saturday.  Here's my set:


----------



## Janet' (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^^Lovely rollerset!!!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful rollerset, Butterfly!


----------



## Spring (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice rollerset Butterfly and congrats Lane on your progress


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 8, 2010)

I seriously need to stay off PurseForum. I am always missing new posts. Lane your hair is beautiful. Congrats on making MBL. Butterfly your rollerset is so pretty and thanks for the encouragement LafemmeNaturelle. It means a lot. You are so right, I am completely tired of buns. Keep growing ladies. Everyone's hair is looking so beautiful.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 8, 2010)

Go Lane! Congrats on making MBL your hair looks great. 

And I love your rollerset set Butterfly.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 9, 2010)

lane said:


> I think I've made MBL! This is the longest my hair has been and I think I might make it to waist length. I wear by bra low, so I know that I've already made BSL. I just got a touch up last week and got a little cut. I like to try and keep my ends in good shape.



OMG! I am super excited for you! This is the longest you've ever been-this is great! Congrats! I can't wait til my turn...this inspires me!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Aug 9, 2010)

I feeling kinda like I may not make it to the end of this challenge.  I really wanna be MBL but I'm not seeing alot of progress over the last 2 months.  But I will press on.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> @ njoy wow, you must get like an inch a month!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

Bun Mistress said:


> I feeling kinda like I may not make it to the end of this challenge. I really wanna be MBL but I'm not seeing alot of progress over the last 2 months. But I will press on.


 
I agree with you on this, I don't think I will make it but I too will press on  

I don't see any growth this month I got my half in July August looks scant


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I agree with you on this, I don't think I will make it but I too will press on
> 
> I don't see any growth this month I got my half in July August looks scant



I understand-as I was feeling this way as well...Although I don't see a whole lot I certainly feel it.After I washed my hair this time I could barely get the comb through the roots to detangle-so it has to be more in the than I realized-I think come Dec1st we will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 10, 2010)

I just placed an order for a steamer and Im stupid excited. yaay I can't wait until it gets here. Whoo Whoo!

The past couple of days I've just been bunning but this is already getting old, I need a weave or some braids or something, I have killer HYH disease.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 10, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> I just placed an order for a steamer and Im stupid excited. yaay I can't wait until it gets here. Whoo Whoo!
> 
> The past couple of days I've just been bunning but this is already getting old, I need a weave or some braids or something, I have killer HYH disease.


 
Yay! Good for you! I love my steamer and use it regularly. I did a wonderfully moisturizing dc today with my steamer and put my hair in a banded braid for the first time. My hair feels so, so soft! I love steamed dc treatments.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yay! Good for you! I love my steamer and use it regularly. I did a wonderfully moisturizing dc today with my steamer and put my hair in a banded braid for the first time. My hair feels so, so soft! I love steamed dc treatments.


What DC do you usually use when you're steaming?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I agree with you on this, I don't think I will make it but I too will press on
> 
> I don't see any growth this month I got my half in July August looks scant



We still have four months. Hopefully we can get some good growth before December. I am still doing a length check in September, even if I don't make it. It will be my one year anniversary and I will post pics.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 10, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> What DC do you usually use when you're steaming?



Well, ordinarily I use Queen Helene's cholesterol mixed with honey, molasses, evco, evoo and wheatgerm oil for moisture but honey, let me tell ya.  Today I tried Bio Infusion Olive Oil DC straight out the jar and steamed.  My hair feels SOOOO moisturized!  I'll try it one more time before sealing the deal and making it a staple.  Only drawback, I can't stop touching my hair.  It feels so good.   I'm already looking forward to my next steam DC.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

don't mind me. just looking around for more motivation. carry on


----------



## NJoy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wore my hair in a banded ponytail for the first time yesterday.  I'm anxious to see what it looks like when I take it out today....and then cowash.  Ehn, who knows.  I"m feeling a little lazy today.  Maybe I'll just leave it until tonight.  We'll see.  But it sure feels soft.

What's everyone up to today, hairwise?  How are you wearing your hair? We need more activity on this thread.  Any hair porn to show off?  Anything?  *shakes the board*  Good morning!  Let's get at it already!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2010)

Morning NJ long time not speak too, LOL

I am wearing my same beehive corn row under my Delia wig. Just got my Gina and Mina Yesterday, and they are Gor to the geous. 

I am in short mode right now though, I am dying to wear my Elise this weekend. I might just continue to wear Delia. I will see soon enough.

I sprayed my Braid spray on my scalp today.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 11, 2010)

rocking a wash 'n go. this is day 2 and it looks better than day 1! think i am done looking for products (at least the after cowash stuff). i still switch up the cowash conditioners


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

I did a braidout ponytail today. I like it a lot. It felt kind of free to not have the bun. LOL. But I still had the pony. It is way too hot to wear my hair down.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 11, 2010)

So I ended up going back to my default 2 pocahontas braids (I used to do 2 french braids but like the pocahontas braids now that they're thicker). I usually don't let the braids hang down. I bun them up, sort of Princess Laya style, while I putter around the house. Sometimes I will baggy both buns. Well tonight my 4 yr old decides to call me out. "Mommy, why do you put those things on your hair?" I said, you've seen mommy do that before. Then he says "But it looks crazy." erplexed Thanks AJ.

So now that my 4 yr old made me feel crazy, I'm wanting to french braid the hair down. But since I try to only fingercomb my hair, it tangles too much trying to braid it down. So what did I do? I pulled it all together in a high bun and put on a phonytail. I only usually like to do this when my hair is wet because, even though I can smooth the edges and outer hairs down with a scarf, the hair inside usually just get crunched because I'm not combing it (Does that make sense?) and I'm leaving town tomorrow and don't need crinkled hair. Um anyway, how'd I let this young man push me into changing my hair when I'm only running around the house? *sigh* I'm going to have to cowash my hair again tonight and maybe flat iron in the morning. Either that or just phonytail it this trip.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 11, 2010)

Just creepin around lookin for some hair porn.....


----------



## soon2bsl (Aug 11, 2010)

Got a sew in over the weekend. This is my 3rd install this year using halley's curls creole wavy hair. I hope to keep it in for about 8 weeks, which would be the beginning of Oct. Would love to be grazing MBL when I take it down!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Just creepin around lookin for some hair porn.....


 
I'm doing the same thing!

Nothing much to report here.  Today, I broke down and wore my little bob wig.  I got mad compliments on it, but I still have to get used to it with my pieface.

Prior to the wig, I've been sporting wash n' gos every day.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 11, 2010)

lawd, 4 months left and I need two inches (keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 11, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So I ended up going back to my default 2 pocahontas braids (I used to do 2 french braids but like the pocahontas braids now that they're thicker). I usually don't let the braids hang down. I bun them up, sort of Princess Laya style, while I putter around the house. Sometimes I will baggy both buns. Well tonight my 4 yr old decides to call me out. "Mommy, why do you put those things on your hair?" I said, you've seen mommy do that before. Then he says "But it looks crazy." erplexed Thanks AJ.
> 
> So now that my 4 yr old made me feel crazy, I'm wanting to french braid the hair down. But since I try to only fingercomb my hair, it tangles too much trying to braid it down. So what did I do? I pulled it all together in a high bun and put on a phonytail. I only usually like to do this when my hair is wet because, even though I can smooth the edges and outer hairs down with a scarf, the hair inside usually just get crunched because I'm not combing it (Does that make sense?) and I'm leaving town tomorrow and don't need crinkled hair. Um anyway, how'd I let this young man push me into changing my hair when I'm only running around the house? *sigh* I'm going to have to cowash my hair again tonight and maybe flat iron in the morning. Either that or just phonytail it this trip.


ur siggy is . Amazing progress in less than a year. Your hair grows lightning fast and you're retaining every inch!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 12, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Got a sew in over the weekend. This is my 3rd install this year using halley's curls creole wavy hair. I hope to keep it in for about 8 weeks, which would be the beginning of Oct. Would love to be grazing MBL when I take it down!


 
I LOVE the shiny waves in your pic.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 12, 2010)

my camera is fixed! kodak should be sending it back soon!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm doing the same thing!
> 
> Nothing much to report here. Today, I broke down and wore my little bob wig. I got mad compliments on it, but I still have to get used to it with my pieface.
> 
> Prior to the wig, I've been sporting wash n' gos every day.


 
 you keep messing with your face, stop calling yourself pieface  

Delia is growing on me more and more  she actually seems real, like she is mine, I pulled a few strands while on my head and asked my dear Husband "did my hair grow?" he goes  erplexed   inocchio  :crazy::alcoholicYour Crazy! and yes his face did all of those expressions before he finally gave an answer


----------



## Janet' (Aug 14, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> lawd, 4 months left and I need two inches (keeping fingers crossed)



4 months left and I need 3 inches...
I'm not trying to stress about it though...I'm going to keep PS'ing and using Low Manipulation styles to push through...

I know that's it's do-able because I average .75 inches a month (of retention)...That will put me at full MBL...

Let me stop overanalyzing this thing...I'm starting to freak myself out!


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 14, 2010)

Janet' said:


> 4 months left and I need 3 inches...
> I'm not trying to stress about it though...I'm going to keep PS'ing and using Low Manipulation styles to push through...
> 
> I know that's it's do-able because I average .75 inches a month (of retention)...That will put me at full MBL...
> ...


yea, i'm trying not to think about it!! I will expose my hair at christmas time


----------



## Janet' (Aug 14, 2010)

^^^Me too!!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Aug 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I LOVE the shiny waves in your pic.


 

Awww...thanks NJoy! You're monthly progress is amazing btw!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Aug 15, 2010)

Checking In.  I relaxed this past Thursday. Im creeping along...uughh...I hope to make it by the end of the year!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 15, 2010)

My camera needs to get here already. Got my hair in a cute protective style that I might rock the whole week. If/when my camera gets here, I shall share pics. =) and my hair is at the bottom of my bra strap at its longest point. only about an inch to go (1 1/2max)


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 15, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Checking In.  I relaxed this past Thursday. Im creeping along...uughh...I hope to make it by the end of the year!




Beautiful Progress Beautiful


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Beautiful Progress Beautiful


Your hair really looks great-looks like you'll make it!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 16, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Checking In. I relaxed this past Thursday. Im creeping along...uughh...I hope to make it by the end of the year!


 
Girl, your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree. Absolutely beautiful hair SuchMagnificance.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 16, 2010)

(Rambling)

Been feeling lazy, hairwise these days. Maybe because I've been so busy getting my kids ready for school. But in addition, I've been trying not to length check my hair in the mirror when I get out of the shower so, I'm dying to know how my hair's growing. I was hoping for a summer growth spurt but I don't know if I'm gonna get one, especially since I've been hiding from the summer heat. Is it necessary to spend time outside? And now I've signed up for a hide your hair challenge. *gulp* Can I ignore my hair's growth that long? Even tho I'm trying to focus more on fitness? *sigh* This is going to be interesting. Whose bright idea is this? 

JJ, are you still length checking periodically and just not posting pics? Or are you trying not to notice? How's this thing supposed to go?

BTW, I'm hoping to claim mbl by the end of this month. The bottom of my bra strap is mbl and I had my longest layer there. Hopefully I'll have enough below to feel comfortable claiming it. I'm definitely peeking at the end of this month.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> (Rambling)
> 
> Been feeling lazy, hairwise these days. Maybe because I've been so busy getting my kids ready for school. But in addition, I've been trying not to length check my hair in the mirror when I get out of the shower so, I'm dying to know how my hair's growing. I was hoping for a summer growth spurt but I don't know if I'm gonna get one, especially since I've been hiding from the summer heat. Is it necessary to spend time outside? And now I've signed up for a hide your hair challenge. *gulp* Can I ignore my hair's growth that long? Even tho I'm trying to focus more on fitness? *sigh* This is going to be interesting. Whose bright idea is this?
> 
> ...


 
Right now I am in braids Njoy, so I couldn't if I wanted to, I don't want to notice, I am a little saddened still but the braids are definitely a god send because I don't have to see it at all. I take them down in One week and 1 day. I am going to baby my hair for 2 weeks and put them back up. I did take pictures that I haven't posted to Fotki or to LHCF so maybe by December I will have the past pics I have taken put up so it will gear up for my reveal which will be the first or second week of January.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, so I'm lmbo @myself and have to publicly humiliate myself to share my inside joke.

So, based on the length chart I've attached, it says bsl should be right at the nips, right? Well, in my bra with the girls up where the good Lord intended, my hair has been on my nips already. But, due to having and nursing 4 kids, when I let the girls loose, my hair has to go on a wild goose chase trying to catch up with the nips which run down under the bra line where the chart says mbl. So I've always thought when my hair catches the center of my nips, then I'm mbl. Well, I just checked and my hair is hanging out with my nips, chilling south of the border. I want to be excited but all I can do is lol @myself and think I REALLY need a boob lift.    Thank God for Victoria's Secret.  

Now I'm confident that I'll be claiming it at the end of this month. Back to my phonytail. (so embarrassing  Let's keep this between us, ok ladies?)


----------



## Janet' (Aug 16, 2010)

NJoy,

You are too funny! This is what the forum is all about! I love it! And  on your.. ehemm, long lengths, lol!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 17, 2010)

<<shaking the board>> C'mon ladies. Where's everyone these days? The boards are slooooooow.... Come out and play.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Aug 17, 2010)

N Joy that was too funny but I will keep that between us ladies...lol

I havent done a length check since April and it was a piece...I havent worn my hair out none this year, a little set back in June...hopefully I will have recovered from it...bad weave experience....I plan to do a length check the end of this month if I meet my weight loss goal.....lol

You talking about the girls, I have to talk about my low arm pits, my arm pits are sooo slow, that my armpits are where most people bsb/bsl falls......so its been a journey getting my hair to grow down my back ....sad I will post the shot I took in April.....

Im hoping to be shocked in a good way at this end of the month....You know its bad when you having a dream about your hair, I had dreamed last night I was at the shop getting my hair flatironed and fell a little past mbl....wishful thinking...but as long as we can DREAM I SHALL....be back with the picture


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

I just did another protective style courtesy of Missjae09, my kitchentician...She is a lifesaver as I don't know how to flat twist or cornrow...My plan was to do a rollerset, but that fell through, so I'm back in my trusty flat twists again...I am going to give the twist out ONE MORE DOGGONE try and then I'm throwing in the towel...Le Sigh...Some of us are destined to have bangin twist outs and braid outs and others of us (ME!!!) aren't...

By the way, I am so freakin ready to do a length check, I could gag...But, I just did one at the beginning of July, so I know that if I did one now, I would be disappointed...I've got to at least wait until September...and then of course, I will keep the pics hidden, lol (cause I'm in the Hide Your Hair Challenge as well)...NJoy, JJ, and any other knowledgable ladies...do you think I can reach mid-back by Dec, honestly? Help me out...Here is my July length check pic...It was taken July 3...It's August 17...Be honest...

ETA: I grow about .75 inches a month on average...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> I just did another protective style courtesy of Missjae09, my kitchentician...She is a lifesaver as I don't know how to flat twist or cornrow...My plan was to do a rollerset, but that fell through, so I'm back in my trusty flat twists again...I am going to give the twist out ONE MORE DOGGONE try and then I'm throwing in the towel...Le Sigh...Some of us are destined to have bangin twist outs and braid outs and others of us (ME!!!) aren't...
> 
> By the way, I am so freakin ready to do a length check, I could gag...But, I just did one at the beginning of July, so I know that if I did one now, I would be disappointed...I've got to at least wait until September...and then of course, I will keep the pics hidden, lol (cause I'm in the Hide Your Hair Challenge as well)...NJoy, JJ, and any other knowledgable ladies...do you think I can reach mid-back by Dec, honestly? Help me out...Here is my July length check pic...It was taken July 3...It's August 17...Be honest...


 
IMO I'd give yourself till the beginning 2-3 months in 2011 to be below your bra if you get 1/2 per month. Your definitely close


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^Well, I'm going to get as close as I possibly can, lol! Thanks...sometimes you need brutal honesty, ya know?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Well, I'm going to get as close as I possibly can, lol! Thanks...sometimes you need brutal honesty, ya know?


 
Now MBL for you is below your bra right? because that is where I was eye balling. 

Janet, your hair is GORGEOUS and your hair has grown so much, I don't think it has plans of stopping anytime soon. Your doing great.  

Between January - March your going to hit it with a LOUD BANG!

and Gods will I will be there to cheer you on


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Now MBL for you is below your bra right? because that is where I was eye balling.
> 
> Janet, your hair is GORGEOUS and your hair has grown so much, I don't think it has plans of stopping anytime soon. Your doing great.
> 
> ...



Yes ma'am it is! Thank you so much for the encouragement!!! 

We will be cheering each other on because I just know that you are going to be MBL in a couple of months!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> NJoy, JJ, and any other knowledgable ladies...do you think I can reach mid-back by Dec, honestly? Help me out...Here is my July length check pic...It was taken July 3...It's August 17...Be honest...
> 
> ETA: I grow about .75 inches a month on average...


 
See, I'm just a little more optimistic. Or maybe I'm just naive but, I think if you're doing .75" a month, you can make it by the end of this year (hang on. let me go look at that pic again.).  Yep. I say, expect it. Worse that can happen is that you'll have to wait an extra month or two but...uh... .75", you say?  I say rock on, mama! Yep! Yep! I'm cheering you on! :woohoo:




lawyer2be371 said:


> You know its bad when you having a dream about your hair, I had dreamed last night I was at the shop getting my hair flatironed and fell a little past mbl....wishful thinking...but as long as we can DREAM I SHALL....be back with the picture


 
I remember having a hair dream where I stretched my hair past hl and it scared the stuffing outta me. Ahhh, gotta love those dreams tho. Like you said, as long as we can DREAM...  Looking forward to your length check. Rooting you on to get to the coveted apl. The rest will be a breeze by comparison. 


So, I know good and well that I'm supposed to be working on a major project right now. I'm taking breaks and checking the boards as I reach mini goals, as a reward. I'm happy to see more activity. Keep it coming ladies. Keep it coming.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 17, 2010)

11:25pm.  I've messed around and turned a 10 minute break into a 25 minute project. D'oh!   Be back later!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Yes ma'am it is! Thank you so much for the encouragement!!!
> 
> We will be cheering each other on because I just know that you are going to be MBL in a couple of months!


 
YOur so silly 

Well I didn't see the 3/4 growth part; I'd Say December/January to be MBL your growth is more than average, You grow girl  

I am struggling along hope to be there about the same time. I take down these braids next week so I will see what we working with


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

> See, I'm just a little more optimistic. Or maybe I'm just naive but, I think if you're doing .75" a month, you can make it by the end of this year (hang on. let me go look at that pic again.).  Yep. I say, expect it. Worse that can happen is that you'll have to wait an extra month or two but...uh... .75", you say?  I say rock on, mama! Yep! Yep! I'm cheering you on! :woohoo:


 


Oh boy!!!! I'm really going for it, then! I definitely am going to act like MBL is mine to have! Thanks NJoy...I'm trying to catch up to you...You'll be WL in NO TIME!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> YOur so silly
> 
> Well I didn't see the 3/4 growth part; I'd Say December/January to be MBL your growth is more than average, You grow girl
> 
> I am struggling along hope to be there about the same time. I take down these braids next week so I will see what we working with



Yes, I had to go back and edit after you mentioned the average growth part!

I think that you will be pleasantly surprised when you take down those braids! Your hair seems to grow like weeds!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Yes, I had to go back and edit after you mentioned the average growth part!
> 
> I think that you will be pleasantly surprised when you take down those braids! Your hair seems to grow like weeds!


 
 it never seems to grow to me; I have to check pictures in order to see growth, or my friends have to mention it and I be like nah! until I see pics and be like wow, it kinda grew 

Your styles are definitely awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^A true HAIRNOREXIC! The first step is admitting the problem, lol!


----------



## princessdi (Aug 18, 2010)

So ladies, I’m just checking in.  I just relaxed last Saturday and think that I’m well on my way to MBL.  If I don’t have any setbacks, I think I will reach my goal by December.  What do you ladies think?  See updated picture below.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 18, 2010)

princessdi...you will definitely reach MBL! Congrats on your growth!


----------



## exubah (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I just trimmed a little more off my hair last night so I am about APL or slightly below.  I don't know if I will hit MBL again before the year is out but I am definitely aiming for WL in 2011, God willing!!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 18, 2010)

princessdi said:


> So ladies, I’m just checking in. I just relaxed last Saturday and think that I’m well on my way to MBL. If I don’t have any setbacks, I think I will reach my goal by December. What do you ladies think? See updated picture below.


 
I think you'll make it.   Beautiful progress!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 18, 2010)

I was just about to buy some Rejuvenol from another member & take the BKT plunge & it hit me. I really do love my curl. I had posted before about my indecisiveness about my hair.

Today I decided that if I grow all of my curl out I will still be dependent on the BKT. And until the chemical hair is gone I would have to always be straight to maintain the look. Yes, that would work better with me wanting to return to the Wanakee system but if I was going to truly return to that system, I would just have to chop my hair & start all over.

Forgive me, I do have rambleitis sometimes but just wanted to share my decision. I'm getting my touch-up on Friday. If my stylist will let me, I'm going to wait & get my hair trimmed in October when I flat iron for my reunion. I'll post pics but they won't be length shots.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 18, 2010)

Checking in...well I have learned the difference from dusting my ends, S&D, and trims.  So last month I lightly dusted my ends.  In the past I would do major trims when I didn't need it which were major set backs.  I am current a little past APL (I think)...I won't do a length check until December and don't know if I will make MBL length by then unless I get a miracle growth spurt!   I will be going into protective style mode to see if that helps.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 18, 2010)

NJoy and JJamiah,

I just posted in the personal milestones measurement thread (the one you created NJoy, lol) and according to that, I only need about 2 inches to reach MBL instead of the 3 that I originally thought...That means that with my average retention rate of .75 in/month...This is definitely an attainable goal!!! OK...I'm done with it!!!!! No more measuring...


----------



## lane (Aug 18, 2010)

Princessdi, 

It appears to me that you are pretty much at mbl. How many more inches do you think you need?


----------



## NJoy (Aug 18, 2010)

Janet' said:


> NJoy and JJamiah,
> 
> I just posted in the personal milestones measurement thread (the one you created NJoy, lol) and according to that, I only need about 2 inches to reach MBL instead of the 3 that I originally thought...That means that with my average retention rate of .75 in/month...This is definitely an attainable goal!!! OK...I'm done with it!!!!! No more measuring...


 

Girl, that's awesome! I think it's great tracking by measurement so that you really know where you stand instead of trying to eyeball it and guess. Oh yeah, you'll have no problem making it!! 2 inches in 4.5 months? Piece of cake! Yummy, delicious piece of cake!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

Janet' said:


> NJoy and JJamiah,
> 
> I just posted in the personal milestones measurement thread (the one you created NJoy, lol) and according to that, I only need about 2 inches to reach MBL instead of the 3 that I originally thought...That means that with my average retention rate of .75 in/month...This is definitely an attainable goal!!! OK...I'm done with it!!!!! No more measuring...


 
:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 19, 2010)

August 18, 2010 Update:


----------



## Chantelle09 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can say my hair has grown 7 inches in the past year or more... maybe it can be down to the floor in the next 2 years at the rate I'm going 

http://www.essenceofsilk.com 100% silk & satin pillowcases, hair wraps, du rags & more...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay I am giving my hair June 2011 to finally be WL or I will I will I will.....


Wait until it finally reaches


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 19, 2010)

It is almost time for me to straighten to do a length check. I am getting so anxious. Not for length. If I am there, great, if not I still have four months. But I really just haven't worn my hair down in forever. I have been bunning forever. I only straightened in April and this September will be my second flatiron. Do you ladies have any straightening tips?(so I can make sure it comes out nicely.)


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 19, 2010)

Keep up the great progress, ladies!


----------



## exubah (Aug 21, 2010)

Well here goes pics of my hair wet.....I'm really missing the length but I know that it's for the best


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 22, 2010)

I went to my stylist yesterday & found out that my hair was severely damaged from stretching for 6 months & broken off in my stress area (my fave uncle got sick & died after a month). So she suggested that I not touch up & just get my hair treated, trimmed & flat ironed.

I hadn't had a real flat iron since August of last year. I was surprised at the length & realized how much I missed my hair straight. However, I also hadn't had a trim since of August of last year, either, so she wouldn't let me leave without one. Thank God I have fairly thick hair or I would've had to cut it all off.

Now I'm an inch or so from BSL. I doubt I'll even make MBL by the end of the year. I'm sad but not really. I made the decision to stop the chemicals. My stylist says that I can wash/flat iron every 2 weeks until my reunion in October & then go into a protective style for awhile.

Much to my surprise she suggested braids. She has a braider that she highly recommends & she said that none of her clients have ever returned with damaged hair. So I'll do that at least until next summer.

I got a new phone & my e-mail isn't working right & I'm at my mom's house w/o a data cord so I'll upload my pics when I return home.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I went to my stylist yesterday & found out that my hair was severely damaged from stretching for 6 months & broken off in my stress area (my fave uncle got sick & died after a month). So she suggested that I not touch up & just get my hair treated, trimmed & flat ironed.
> 
> I hadn't had a real flat iron since August of last year. I was surprised at the length & realized how much I missed my hair straight. However, I also hadn't had a trim since of August of last year, either, so she wouldn't let me leave without one. Thank God I have fairly thick hair or I would've had to cut it all off.
> 
> ...


 
If your hair is damaged then your stylist told you right. You should never chemically treat damaged hair. You need to deep condition your hair and bring it to a healthier state. 

She probably suggested braids to give your hair a break from manipulation and allow it to rest. 

THe key is not to leave the braids in for a long extended period of time. I would say 6 weeks the most and be sure to do a Deep condition (protein and moisturize) right before hand, clarify to make sure the conditioner has a clean pallet to work on. Be sure to moisturize while in the braids. 

Wish you the best of luck getting your hair back on the right track


----------



## Starronda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm still hoping to make MBL by the end of the year or at least VERY close to it. Just relaxed my hair and it's grown alot in 11 weeks. Will stretch again for about 14 weeks next time and should be officially bsl.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 22, 2010)

I washed my hair last night with Paul Mitchell Clarifying Shampoo Two. (I went to the pool) Anyway, I conditioned with Victoria's Secret So Sexy. I forgot how much I love this conditioner, it smells so good and makes my hair feel great. Anyway, I thought I would post some pics I took. 

I am encouraged right now by the health of my hair and trying to focus on that: 

This is a pic of my new growth:





My boring protective style. LOL. 





A random curl I thought was cute. 





Sorry so big.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^that curl is precious lol


----------



## NJoy (Aug 22, 2010)

Nikkigirl, your hair is looking fabulous! Delish, even.


----------



## grow (Aug 22, 2010)

i agree, Nikkigirl, i love your pics, thanks for posting them!

btw, in those pics, what do you have on your hair: is it oil or a gel?

thanks!


----------



## exubah (Aug 22, 2010)

Some dry hair pics...............











......okay I'm done til December!


----------



## exubah (Aug 22, 2010)

Dang I think I cut my hair uneven ....*suck teeth* aw well I won't be fixing that until December, God willing.


----------



## exubah (Aug 22, 2010)

NikkiGirl your hair looks so healthy and shiny!!!!  You can possibly be my aunt's hair twin except her hair is slightly coarser .


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2010)

Exubah STEP away from the scissors,  hand them over


----------



## pri (Aug 22, 2010)

hey all...just checking in...i've been away for awhile but still in...6 months post and will take pics this weekend coming...i hope i made some progress...i want/need to be mbl already!!!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, Ladies. It's been a month of Sundays since I checked in, but I see you all have made great progress. 

I still haven't hit bsl let alone mbl, yet. It seems like my hair just decided it's not going to grow for a while. 

I'm hoping for a growth spurt or that I'll be able to make mbl by Jan/Feb of 2011. I'll still show a couple of pics of where I'm at for now.


----------



## exubah (Aug 22, 2010)

Juspri said:


> hey all...just checking in...i've been away for awhile but still in...6 months post and *will take pics this weekend coming*...i hope i made some progress...i want/need to be mbl already!!!


 
Of course we WILL hold you to that 

You looked pretty close to MBL in your April siggy pic so I'm pretty optimistic that your're there or beyond


----------



## exubah (Aug 22, 2010)

LoveLiLi.....your hair looks AWESOME regardless.  You are very close to MBL (BSL is so close I'm not even gonna mention it)....don't get discouraged.


----------



## exubah (Aug 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Exubah STEP away from the scissors,  hand them over


 
Gurl, I need to hide those things


----------



## LoveLiLi (Aug 22, 2010)

exubah said:


> LoveLiLi.....your hair looks AWESOME regardless. You are very close to MBL (BSL is so close I'm not even gonna mention it)....don't get discouraged.


 

Thanks, Exubah. I'm going to wear it in a loose bun until ~January, so I won't drive myself crazy checking the length.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 22, 2010)

grow said:


> i agree, Nikkigirl, i love your pics, thanks for posting them!
> 
> btw, in those pics, what do you have on your hair: is it oil or a gel?
> 
> thanks!



I don't have anything on it. I pulled it up first. It was still pretty damp. Victoria's Secret conditioner makes my hair feel really soft and slick, so I didn't put anything else on.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 22, 2010)

LoveLiLi your hair is gorgeous. You look very close to your goal. And your hair looks super healthy, so great job. Exubah, your hair is not far from BSL and I love the blunt ends. I do agree with JJamiah, step away from the scissors. LOL.


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

Juspri said:


> hey all...just checking in...i've been away for awhile but still in...6 months post and will take pics this weekend coming...i hope i made some progress...i want/need to be mbl already!!!


 
it's so good to see you Juspri!

your hair is looking great!

thanks again all of your patience with my questions on ps'ing, lol!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 23, 2010)

I had posted about my experience. Well I knew I had to trim. Little disappointed about the damage but I guess it could be worse:


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I had posted about my experience. Well I knew I had to trim. Little disappointed about the damage but I guess it could be worse:
> 
> View attachment 77316


 

Girl your hair is beautiful nothing to be disappointed in that 

 Beautiful


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Girl your hair is beautiful nothing to be disappointed in that
> 
> Beautiful


 
Thanks so much for the encouragement & the compliment. Though I doubt seriously I'll make MBL, I will be riding this thread out with you ladies. I'm still reaching for WL in 2011. This will probably be my final length check this year.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Thanks so much for the encouragement & the compliment. Though I doubt seriously I'll make MBL, I will be riding this thread out with you ladies. I'm still reaching for WL in 2011. This will probably be my final length check this year.


 
Girl I don't think I will reach MBL in 2010 either, but I am still trucking along and trying. I would have for sure if I didn't get a trim but Oh well, what can we do.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 23, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I had posted about my experience. Well I knew I had to trim. Little disappointed about the damage but I guess it could be worse:
> 
> View attachment 77316


 

Your hair is looking good to me. Do you have highlights? Sometimes we have to forgo length for condition. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 23, 2010)

Exubah, LoveLiLi, NikkiGirl, and Nakia...Looking good!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 23, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> Your hair is looking good to me. Do you have highlights? Sometimes we have to forgo length for condition. There is nothing wrong with that.


 
Thanks. My highlights are a year old. I've been trying to decide what to do. I don't want them anymore but I don't know if I want to go back black or dark brown.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is mine-fresh relaxer 8-18-2010 and new layers and bangs...Don't think I will make MBL by 12-1-2010 but will keep trying.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry bout double post...tried to fix the blur...hmmm


----------



## grow (Aug 25, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I had posted about my experience. Well I knew I had to trim. Little disappointed about the damage but I guess it could be worse:
> 
> View attachment 77316


 


JJamiah said:


> Girl your hair is beautiful nothing to be disappointed in that
> 
> Beautiful


 
ITA! your hair looks wonderful and in great shape!


----------



## princessdi (Aug 25, 2010)

Everybody seems to be coming along great.  If we're shooting for December 1 to meet our goals, we still have 3 full months to make it.  I'm personally giving myself until Dec. 31st to make goal, so that will give me at least 4 months to make it.

If I can get past the bottom of my sports bra, I'll consider myself there.  Come on growth spurt!

Great job everyone, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 25, 2010)

Encouraged by everyone...haven't done a length check since the beginning of July and I probably won't even do one (wet stretch) until October because I don't want to be too disappointed...Still using low-manipulation styles to push through.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi ladies haven't posted here in a minute. I trimmed my hair so I think I'm back to APL or a bit lower. My camera is broken so I have to look for another way to post pics. I know I won't make MBL this year but I'll come in from time to time to cheer everyone else on.


----------



## taj (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey chica's I haven't posted since July so this is a quick update. I relaxed on August 5 and my ends were not split, but really thin! I had my stylist trim 2" off. I was mbl and now I'm 1.2" from bsl. I'll be back to mbl by 12/10. I probably will reach wsl by 6/11.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, everyone's looking good (and with healthy hair!).  been super busy but as an update, im 9 weeks post, and i dont plan to relax until december for the final reveal.  i'm alternating between bunning and cornrows (no extensions).  i'm still on track to make mbl by the end of december if i get these 2inches by years end.  i understand everyone who's trimmed thus far.  i trimmed twice this year which set me back significantly, but at the end of the day i'd rather reach mbl )whenever that may be) with healthy hair/ends than scraggly split ones. health over length now, so we can have both later!  and congrats to those who have already made mbl! kudos!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 26, 2010)

ok so i straightened. Here you go!!!!!!!!!











 (my layers and the flash make the ends look thin/wispy, but they are actually full and even)

and here i tried to fan out my hair to show the shape I always cut/trim it in. (i dusted a little today):





I can never seem to get it bone straight. thats ok though. I like the body i get this way =)

this was right after finishing. after wrapping overnight, it will look better tomorrow. 

How much farther till MBL?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> ok so i straightened. Here you go!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you stretch your hair you were there at  your blue line already, You did this a BSL come on your already MBL  

GIRL you are flying by these challenges & I love it  

Keep up the great work, so how long are you planning to grow?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Black Hoya your hair looks great. I love it. Your longest layers are at MBL. Are you growing out your layers?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 26, 2010)

I want WL. So I guess 3-4 more inches since I am now claiming MBL. lol

and I don't know If I am going to grow them out completely. At the least, I will keep my face framing one in the front, and maybe have a long one in the back. Thats sort of how I trim it now after I trim for my U-ish/V-wish shape.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm noticing that many bras on the length checks are small. I'm plus size and my bra clasp area is much wider so I'm thinking if (when) I reach the bottom of my bra I'll be mbl or pretty close. hhg


----------



## grow (Aug 26, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Here is mine-fresh relaxer 8-18-2010 and new layers and bangs...Don't think I will make MBL by 12-1-2010 but will keep trying.


 
hi Casey!
i'm not even in this challenge, but lurk it all the time, lol! (my mbl goals are for 2011)
but since i'm still learning the differences in the lengths, i've always seen bsl at the top of the bra, and mbl at the bottom, so wouldn't that make you mbl now?
the majority of your length is way past the top of your bra!


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 26, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Casey!
> i'm not even in this challenge, but lurk it all the time, lol! (my mbl goals are for 2011)
> but since i'm still learning the differences in the lengths, i've always seen bsl at the top of the bra, and mbl at the bottom, so wouldn't that make you mbl now?
> the majority of your length is way past the top of your bra!


 
I'd like to know too where does MBL start??


----------



## NJoy (Aug 26, 2010)

Depends on where the bra is. According to the charts I've seen, mbl is just under the breasts. So, if that's where the bottom of the bra strap is, that's mbl. I've noticed many bra straps starting about a couple inches below apl and some start lower. And, of course, some straps are thicker than others.  So, body measure points are more reliable than bra straps any day


----------



## Janet' (Aug 26, 2010)

Just wanted to update. I did a rollerset and it lasted for three days.  Now I am wearing it in a bun/pony...


----------



## NJoy (Aug 26, 2010)

meant to add chart.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think you can go by the breast either though we have all established on the forum that breast come in various shapes and sizes and the model figure had like a size A cup so my breast are low and if we conclude where they sit I'd probably be knee length  kidding they hang low but not that low.  

I just go half way between Bra Strap and WL I consider for me to be MBL


----------



## NJoy (Aug 26, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Just wanted to update. I did a rollerset and it lasted for three days. Now I am wearing it in a bun/pony...


 
Beautiful!  And the color really adds a nice effect.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I don't think you can go by the breast either though we have all established on the forum that breast come in various shapes and sizes and the model figure had like a size A cup so my breast are low and if we conclude where they sit I'd probably be knee length  kidding they hang low but not that low.
> 
> I just go half way between Bra Strap and WL I consider for me to be MBL


 
LOL.  Not the breast themselves.  Just under the breast where you'd get measured for a bra.  I attached a chart to previous post.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> LOL.  Not the breast themselves.  Just under the breast where you'd get measured for a bra.  I attached a chart to previous post.



LOLOLOLOL  can you imagine  LOLOLOLOL OMG 

I was like maybe it is like sewing where we measure the high breast and the chest area.  

I saw your Pony Pic girl and it was Fierce


----------



## NJoy (Aug 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOLOLOLOL  can you imagine  LOLOLOLOL OMG
> 
> I was like maybe it is like sewing where we measure the high breast and the chest area.
> 
> I saw your Pony Pic girl and it was Fierce


 
LOL. Them big breasted mamas would have a loooooong way to go.   Course, I was thinking, technically you could take half the distance between sl and hl and end up mid back.  hmmmm? 

Oh and the pony is definitely all that. Trick is, getting my own hair to lay down well enough for it to look good. I use aloe gel and a scarf but, uh.... my texlaxed hair/NG is starting to rebel BIG time.  *sigh* Am I going to have to get a whip to get some cooperation around here? :whipgirl:


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> LOL. Them big breasted mamas would have a loooooong way to go.   Course, I was thinking, technically you could take half the distance between sl and hl and end up mid back.  hmmmm?
> 
> Oh and the pony is definitely all that. Trick is, getting my own hair to lay down well enough for it to look good. I use aloe gel and a scarf but, uh.... my texlaxed hair/NG is starting to rebel BIG time.  *sigh* A*m I going to have to get a whip to get some cooperation around here? :whipgirl:[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## NJoy (Aug 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> NJoy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Them big breasted mamas would have a loooooong way to go.  Course, I was thinking, technically you could take half the distance between sl and hl and end up mid back. hmmmm?
> ...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> LOL. Them big breasted mamas would have a loooooong way to go.   Course, *I was thinking, technically you could take half the distance between sl and hl and end up mid back.*  hmmmm?
> 
> Oh and the pony is definitely all that. Trick is, getting my own hair to lay down well enough for it to look good. I use aloe gel and a scarf but, uh.... my texlaxed hair/NG is starting to rebel BIG time.  *sigh* Am I going to have to get a whip to get some cooperation around here? :whipgirl:



That's how I measured my midback. I used a tape measure to go from my shoulders to hip bone and took half that length to be midback


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm starting to get frustrated with my goals. I've been really pushing to try to make MBL by Dec. 2010 but realistically it just doesn't look like it's going to happen. I admit I could be doing more scalp massages, co-washings..

I just recently started to have some breakage, so I'm trying to nip that in the bud ASAP with overnight moisturizing DC's. 

There are still 4 months left in the year (wow, that fast) and it just doesn't seem like I'll get there. 

eta: I reached APL in April, I'm 5'5.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

Forget it! 

I gots a long way to go!


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 26, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Casey!
> i'm not even in this challenge, but lurk it all the time, lol! (my mbl goals are for 2011)
> but since i'm still learning the differences in the lengths, i've always seen bsl at the top of the bra, and mbl at the bottom, so wouldn't that make you mbl now?
> the majority of your length is way past the top of your bra!



Hmmm.I don't know anymore but I do have a piece of fat I am using to measure.Once I reach that-I will claim MBL-but thanks for flattering me-LOLZ!!!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 26, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Hmmm.I don't know anymore but *I do have a piece of fat I am using to measure*.Once I reach that-I will claim MBL-but thanks for flattering me-LOLZ!!!


 
 Girl, I know what you mean. My back fat dents at wl so, that's how I'll know when I'm there. 's a shame, I tell you! I'm waiting on BFL (Back fat length)  There's something terribly wrong with that. 

Your hair is beautiful, btw!


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Girl, I know what you mean. My back fat dents at wl so, that's how I'll know when I'm there. 's a shame, I tell you! I'm waiting on BFL (Back fat length)  There's something terribly wrong with that.
> 
> Your hair is beautiful, btw!


Thanks NJOY-it is a shame but true! I do plan to try that p90x this winter and get a healthy eating plan.


----------



## lalla (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I'm MBL. I just cut 2 cms off my hair. It looks and feels much better. 

 I won't cut it again before 2011.

I'm not posting pics until December because I won't straighten my hair till then .


----------



## nucienuce1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Im out! I had to clip about 3-4 inches off so im just above BSL. Good luck to you all!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 30, 2010)

i think i am back in this thing. i dropped out in june after i ran into a SHS, but i had some sort of crazy growth spurt and i am back at BSL. if it keeps up, i'll be MBL in no time, but i'm not counting on it


----------



## Janet' (Aug 30, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i think i am back in this thing. i dropped out in june after i ran into a SHS, but i had some sort of crazy growth spurt and i am back at BSL. if it keeps up, i'll be MBL in no time, but i'm not counting on it



Welcome back!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 30, 2010)

I did another rollerset...this time by myself! It definitely could be better but i'm satisfied


----------



## exubah (Aug 31, 2010)

I know this is bad but I am seriously thinking about getting a flat iron ..........this would be a totally new experience for me as I have never flat ironed my hair before (one of my best friends did it for me once in college circa 10 years ago and that was the first and only time it has ever been done!)


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 31, 2010)

Love seeing all the progress, ladies! 

I straightened today for the first time in a month, and I'm STILL tickling BSL. Hopefully, at least a few hairs will make it to MBL before the end of the year. I plan on doing a 2 inch trim in October to get rid of some of these relaxed ends, but I may change my mind if I get greedy for length, lol.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 31, 2010)

exubah said:


> I know this is bad but I am seriously thinking about getting a flat iron ..........this would be a totally new experience for me as I have never flat ironed my hair before (one of my best friends did it for me once in college circa 10 years ago and that was the first and only time it has ever been done!)


 
Wow, exubah! How do you straighten your hair? Rollersets only?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't wait till I can attach pics again!!!!

Exubah, the flat iron can be your friend, lol!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

I have seen very little progress  a whole 8 months into the year, and nothing much to talk about,


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 31, 2010)

Um ok miss lady what is the name of that wig! TOO CUTE AND REAL! That isn't Gina is it?


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Aug 31, 2010)

exubah said:


> I know this is bad but I am seriously thinking about getting a flat iron ..........this would be a totally new experience for me as I have never flat ironed my hair before (one of my best friends did it for me once in college circa 10 years ago and that was the first and only time it has ever been done!)


 
i think its good to at least have.  even if you use it rarely/sparingly, there are certain looks you just cant achieve without one. i think its a good investment.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Um ok miss lady what is the name of that wig! TOO CUTE AND REAL! That isn't Gina is it?


 
LOL Her name is Vanessa she is a Human Hair Lace Front, I am so IN love she got me to order a curling iron in her name just so I can give her some nice curly curls  

She feels great and doesn't melt by the grill like my other one did


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL Her name is Vanessa she is a Human Hair Lace Front, I am so IN love she got me to order a curling iron in her name just so I can give her some nice curly curls
> 
> She feels great and doesn't melt by the grill like my other one did


 
whoooo chile too rich for my blood! no wonder it looks so good lol


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 31, 2010)

looks better on you than  the model


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 31, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> looks better on you than  the model


 
ITA. JJ, maybe you should become a wig model, lol. Most of the pics of wigs I see posted on the forum look a mess!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the wig, JJ!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> ITA. JJ, maybe you should become a wig model, lol. Most of the pics of wigs I see posted on the forum look a mess!



I wish I could, I love wearing them  



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> whoooo chile too rich for my blood! no wonder it looks so good lol


 
LOL, awww she isn't that bad, plus think she should last longer than the synthetic. I had one that lasted two days because I went to a Bar B Q and was grilling and so was she  , one of my favorites I was baking a cake and then bam her ends were baked as well.  (both lacefronts only got 2 days use, all because I was cooking in them) 



your hair is your glory said:


> looks better on you than  the model


  thanks



Janet' said:


> Love the wig, JJ!!!


 THanks Janet


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have seen very little progress  a whole 8 months into the year, and nothing much to talk about,




i'm gonna have to STOP you here. i remember where you were in january, all up in the BSL 2010 thread, hoping that you were gonna make that. you did it, and moved PAST BSL. what are you talking about, "nothing much to talk about"?  imma shake you, JJamiah! you know all my progress has been from me trying to be like you??? my hair wants to be like yours when it grows up!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Sep 1, 2010)

ok so i am back to curly. DCing as I type. I will probably rock a bun from now until about Thanksgiving (with some ponytails and wash 'n go's in between). Then I will straighten. I should be full MBL/tickling WL by then =D


----------



## belldandy (Sep 1, 2010)

hey guys, i put updates in my youtube account if anyone wants to check it out.  i am claiming mbl at the end of the month hopefully **fingers crossed**


----------



## NJoy (Sep 1, 2010)

belldandy said:


> hey guys, i put updates in my youtube account if anyone wants to check it out.  i am claiming mbl at the end of the month hopefully **fingers crossed**


 
Your hair looks great!  Thick, long and healthy.  Excellent progress, girlie!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 1, 2010)

Belldandy I love your hair. Its getting soo long and super thick!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

B-andy your hair is gorgeous. I gave you a thumps up.  I liked your video girl I had to go get haead phones you talk so low


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the thickness, Belldandy! 

p.s. You know you shoulda' turned around and gave us a length check, lol!


----------



## beauti (Sep 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> B-andy your hair is gorgeous. I gave you a thumps up.  I liked your video girl I had to go get haead phones you talk so low


 
*wow! you look like thandy newton.very pretty!
*back to lurking**


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

Ohhh Thanks  OMG she is gorgeous you Know I had to google her right LOL;

I always got that I look like WINNIE COOPER From the wonder years  They literally would not call me by my name they would call me Winnie


----------



## Janet' (Sep 1, 2010)

belldandy said:


> hey guys, i put updates in my youtube account if anyone wants to check it out.  i am claiming mbl at the end of the month hopefully **fingers crossed**


 

Cute youtube! Congrats on claiming MBL...


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Sep 1, 2010)

Did a length check..hoping to be MBL by 12/31/2010


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 3, 2010)

Janet':

I remember that thread you did on "-outs", and I just read through pages 31-41 to catch up to where we are in the challenge now since I was gone for so long. Have you ever tried the twist & curls, or braid & curls? The only way I can do a decent twistout/braidout is with five flat twists or cornrows, and since I can't cornrow my own hair well AT ALL, I tried out those two styles instead, and I like them much, much better. They're super simple, and I know you have a friend who does your hair, but maybe you could try the TNC/BNC yourself, if you haven't already...? Just a thought.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 3, 2010)

LilSparkle...Thanks for the suggestion! Now that my friend started her new job, I can't utilize her services as much as I used to so I will try that. Now, can you can please tell me exactly what a twist and curl is exactly.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 4, 2010)

I plan on wearing my lacefront for Sept.  to help me get past bsl and hopefully mbl by Dec.-hhg


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 4, 2010)

Janet' said:


> LilSparkle...Thanks for the suggestion! Now that my friend started her new job, I can't utilize her services as much as I used to so I will try that. Now, can you can please tell me exactly what a twist and curl is exactly.


 
Sureee.....

I base my TNC off of CurlyNikki's routine, found here, except I only do 6-8 twists since I have fine strands, and I use perm rods instead of flexi-rods. I start on freshly cowashed hair, add my leave-in, and part off my sections. I go from section to section smoothing the hair, two-strand twisting halfway down, smoothing the second half of the hair with a Denman, and setting it on a perm rod. I roll it up right to where I stopped twisting. In the morning (or if you sit under a dryer, when it is dry), I just unravel everything as carefully as possible and fluff. The braid & curl is very similar, except I do plaits instead of two-strand twists.

I have pics of both in my blog and my fotki.

HTH! Make sure to post pics


----------



## Janet' (Sep 5, 2010)

^^^Thanks! That was a great explanation! Off to stalk your fotki now, lol.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 5, 2010)

Still on the quest!!! I did a length check and although I haven't gained major growth, I can tell that the sides are catching up to the middle. I am just thankful that I haven't loss any ground. This is the first check since I got my triple process color and we all know how damaging color can be.


----------



## tocktick (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think I'll be reaching MBL by the end of the year . I was BSB but I had a small trim because I noticed so many SSKs and I had splits. I started off on a search & destroy but I had so many knots I decided to snip off about 1/4-1/2 over most of my length. 

I haven't length checked but I'm obviously not where I was before. My growth has been incredibly slow this year and I've noticed increased breakage; I'm not sure why but I have been lacking on getting the right nutrients and vitamins in so maybe that is it. I have begun to turn that around though. 

I realised though I'm actually happy with where I am right now despite my want for longer hair - I'm not longer as frustrated about it as I used to be and just happy I can do cute buns and twistouts. I do feel my small trim was worthwhile and I believe I should now reach my next length goal quicker now that I have healthier ends.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 6, 2010)

So I did a length check:

I will not be claiming MBL. I had a few straggly ends there, but I won't use that as a basis to claim anything. 

The first two pics are my hair and the last is where I trimmed all the ends below the top of the bra strap. 












After Trim:





Just for reference, my elbows are at waist length. 

Thanks for looking: I haven't gotten much growth to speak of in the last few months so I am gonna have to look at my reggie and see what I can do to help myself out a little. I have no idea to be honest. But when I make MBL. I want pretty hair and not straggly ends.


----------



## exubah (Sep 6, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Wow, exubah! How do you straighten your hair? Rollersets only?


 
Yup rollersets only and then I put it in a pony..........I don't wear my hair out and straightened.......I've worn it out in curly rollersets though.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 6, 2010)

tocktick said:


> I don't think I'll be reaching MBL by the end of the year . I was BSB but I had a small trim because I noticed so many SSKs and I had splits. I started off on a search & destroy but I had so many knots I decided to snip off about 1/4-1/2 over most of my length.
> 
> I haven't length checked but I'm obviously not where I was before. My growth has been incredibly slow this year and I've noticed increased breakage; I'm not sure why but I have been lacking on getting the right nutrients and vitamins in so maybe that is it. I have begun to turn that around though.
> 
> I realised though I'm actually happy with where I am right now despite my want for longer hair - I'm not longer as frustrated about it as I used to be and just happy I can do cute buns and twistouts. I do feel my small trim was worthwhile and I believe I should now reach my next length goal quicker now that I have healthier ends.


I don't think I will be making it either, but I will still continue to hang out here for the motivation (and the company's not bad, either!). I'm super happy I overcame that setback, but those three months that I lost were exactly what I would have needed to make it to MBL. Oh well, there is always next year. And I feel exactly how you do about being happy with my hair as it is now -- I realize that I have come a long, long way since the beginning of my HHJ and I know that it will happen for me when it is supposed to and not when I want it necessarily. HHG, tocktick!!

NikkiGirl, your hair is absolutely gorgeous. You are making fabulous progress and I love how healthy your hair looks from root to tip. How many weeks/months post are you, and how did you straighten?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 6, 2010)

Lovely progress pics everyone I am so happy there is so much progress here makes me feel so good about our venture together.


----------



## lane (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful hair Nikkigirl! Don't be so quick to count yourself out! You might just surprise yourself!


----------



## casey3035 (Sep 6, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> So I did a length check:
> 
> I will not be claiming MBL. I had a few straggly ends there, but I won't use that as a basis to claim anything.
> 
> ...


 
Girl-I am blind or that was a deceptive picture because your ends didn't look bad in the photo at all! I do like the trim though. But I tell you what-if thats what you call stragly then I hate to show mine! And I have a fresh haircut(Shameful) Ummm BTW did you get a blowout?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 7, 2010)

Still going strong with the challenge...though the quality of products that I have been using arent up to LHCF standards....brown gel and blue magic for the past 2.5 months  I still deep condition though  No breakage noted in the comb or on the sink so lets hope Im gaining progress. Im trying not to do anymore length checks for the next 6 months.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice progress Nikki ...but Ill be honest you did not need to trim. To me it just looks like what Chicoro mentions when the hair drops in length and the ends look scraggly during the growth phase because all the hairs dont grow at one time. No more scissors!!!!


----------



## grow (Sep 7, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Still going strong with the challenge...though the quality of products that I have been using arent up to LHCF standards....brown gel and blue magic for the past 2.5 months  I still deep condition though  No breakage noted in the comb or on the sink so lets hope Im gaining progress. Im trying not to do anymore length checks for the next 6 months.



BillsBackerz67, my hat's off to anyone who can go 6 months without a length check! wow! (got any secrets on how to do this to share? ! )
and your hair looks great!!!

Nikki, ita with what the ladies have said here! i heard the WL ladies call those ends "lead hairs" and the other lengths just need a bit of time to "catch up". however, your trim looks awesome...thick and healthy!
great looking hair you've got!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

I really decided on the trim because the ends in person were very thin  But I haven't trimmed since my cut last September, so it really was time. No more scissors. I promise. But I wouldn't have trimmed if this was December. I would have kept moving. I haven't gotten much growth, so I was thinking maybe I am getting breakage on the ends. I won't trim again until next year sometime and hope I get some growth to get me MBL by year's end. And I am sure your hair is gorgeous. It definitely looks so in your siggy pics. 

I blew my hair out with a paddle brush just to get the curl out of the new growth, it was so puffy. LOL. Then I used a Sedu to straighten.

ETA: I don't know why, but it didn't quote when I tried, So this is a response for Casey.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^NikkiGirl...Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I don't think I will be making it either, but I will still continue to hang out here for the motivation (and the company's not bad, either!). I'm super happy I overcame that setback, but those three months that I lost were exactly what I would have needed to make it to MBL. Oh well, there is always next year. And I feel exactly how you do about being happy with my hair as it is now -- I realize that I have come a long, long way since the beginning of my HHJ and I know that it will happen for me when it is supposed to and not when I want it necessarily. HHG, tocktick!!
> 
> NikkiGirl, your hair is absolutely gorgeous. You are making fabulous progress and I love how healthy your hair looks from root to tip. How many weeks/months post are you, and how did you straighten?


 

Aww thanks. I am a lot of weeks post. LOL. I kind of stopped counting. But my last relaxer was December 2009. I blew my hair out first and then used a Sedu. By the way, I love the twist and curl in your siggy pic. How did you do that. I am style challenged and am going to try new protective styles other than bunning.

ETA: Oh I saw on the last page Janet asked the same question. I will look at the link. Thanks.


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 7, 2010)

still protective styling until december. I hope I make it : sighhhhhhhhhhh... It seems like my hair is fattening vs. going down my back. I appreciate the thickness, but it's uber annoying.


----------



## casey3035 (Sep 7, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I really decided on the trim because the ends in person were very thin  But I haven't trimmed since my cut last September, so it really was time. No more scissors. I promise. But I wouldn't have trimmed if this was December. I would have kept moving. I haven't gotten much growth, so I was thinking maybe I am getting breakage on the ends. I won't trim again until next year sometime and hope I get some growth to get me MBL by year's end. And I am sure your hair is gorgeous. It definitely looks so in your siggy pics.
> 
> I blew my hair out with a paddle brush just to get the curl out of the new growth, it was so puffy. LOL. Then I used a Sedu to straighten.
> 
> ETA: I don't know why, but it didn't quote when I tried, So this is a response for Casey.


 
Girl I'm trying to get my blowout/flat ironed hair to look like that. Looks like a Dominican blowout to me...Lord what am I doing wrong? I'm getting better and better but I don't have my hair laid like that!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Girl I'm trying to get my blowout/flat ironed hair to look like that. Looks like a Dominican blowout to me...Lord what am I doing wrong? I'm getting better and better but I don't have my hair laid like that!


 
When I did the blowout. I did it is four sections, but I parted the those sections also. But not to really straighten, just to get all the curls out. So I was left with big puffy hair, then I parted in really small sections. It took forever. I think an hour, but I did like how it came out. Oh, the only product I used was silk elements leave in for the blow out and Kenra serum with the flat iron and only a little of each. I hope that helps. I bet you can do just as great. Maybe this will help.


----------



## casey3035 (Sep 7, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> When I did the blowout. I did it is four sections, but I parted the those sections also. But not to really straighten, just to get all the curls out. So I was left with big puffy hair, then I parted in really small sections. It took forever. I think an hour, but I did like how it came out. Oh, the only product I used was silk elements leave in for the blow out and Kenra serum with the flat iron and only a little of each. I hope that helps. I bet you can do just as great. Maybe this will help.


 
Well I will give it a try! I don't have those products but I will try your methods!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey!! I guess its time for a length check.  I'm 11 weeks post so I just straightened my hair.  I don't think I'll get a relaxer for at least another month.  I think i got some pretty good growth thus far.  I still have the problem back middle area underneath which is why the middle looks thin, but thankfully when i actually style my hair, its covered.  Its progressing nicely tho, its just my sides have always grown at a faster rate, but my plan is to get to WL and then trim back to MBL, and that way the middle section underneath should be even with the rest of my hair.  My ends aren't even, but again its not relaxer straight and in person they actually look pretty good.  I'm happy with the progress seeing as I have 2 trims this year.  I'm about 1in from MBL; i thought 8 would be it, but darn my low bras lol, so 9 is now MBL.  I'm now at the "8" on my shirt, and my last relaxer on 6/24 put me at 6, so I got about 2 inches in 11weeks.  At least MBL is finally in my sights!
PS: still growin out layers, shortest one is APL

Nikkigirl, beautiful hair, and u def didn't need a trim girl! but ur hair looks very healthy!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 7, 2010)

The key word is try Dunno if I'll be successful or not but i decided to stop going to the salon for 6 to 8 months. That should help me not check because my shrinkage is never accurate



grow said:


> BillsBackerz67, my hat's off to anyone who can go 6 months without a length check! wow! (got any secrets on how to do this to share? ! )
> and your hair looks great!!!
> 
> Nikki, ita with what the ladies have said here! i heard the WL ladies call those ends "lead hairs" and the other lengths just need a bit of time to "catch up". however, your trim looks awesome...thick and healthy!
> great looking hair you've got!


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I'm going to the salon to get my hair straightened Saturday. I'm a little nervous b/c postpartum shedding has been kicking my butt  This is the only time I've had PPS and I got it bad. I just hope that I'm at least still at BSB. I'll update this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 10, 2010)

Same here. Highly doubt Ill make MBL by December but that's okay  Im pushing it to June 2011.But hey I might make it before then 




Kurlee said:


> still protective styling until december. I hope I make it : sighhhhhhhhhhh... It seems like my hair is fattening vs. going down my back. I appreciate the thickness, but it's uber annoying.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 13, 2010)

Good morning ladies.  I hope everyone's enjoying a wonderful day!

*Nikkigirl and BigBrownEyez*, your hair is beautiful. Both of you. Congrats and KUTGW!

I did an impromptu length check w/pics and am officially claiming mbl.  I hesitate to post the pics because of the HYH challenge (peeking from the corner of my eyes at some of you HYH ladies)  Although, I may do a more official length check at the end of this month for the Sulfur challenge. If so, I'll probably post that. 

Meantime, I henna'd my hair a few days ago, washed and DC yesterday and it's feeling great!  I also have a touch up/texlax planned for the end of this month and may use a heat & hyh pass to get my hair blown out the following week for an out of town event.  I can't wait to see what it looks like.

*Billsbackerz67*, I love your braids!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats on reaching MBL NJoy


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats NJOY! I can only imagine how you feel. MBL is such an important milestone. On to waistlength! YaY!!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Good morning ladies.  I hope everyone's enjoying a wonderful day!
> 
> *Nikkigirl and BigBrownEyez*, your hair is beautiful. Both of you. Congrats and KUTGW!
> 
> ...


 
Congrats to you!!


----------



## lane (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats NJoy!


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 16, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Same here. Highly doubt Ill make MBL by December but that's okay  Im pushing it to June 2011.But hey I might make it before then


 ur braids are UBER thick


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 16, 2010)

I want hurr like LongHairDontCare


----------



## exubah (Sep 16, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> I want hurr like LongHairDontCare


 
You and me both!!


----------



## exubah (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking good bigbrowneyez!!!  You will be hitting MBL in no time!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 16, 2010)

Congratulations! NJoy
BillsBackerz67 Your braids are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lalla (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I trimmed again and I finally understood my hair splits so much. I haven't had a henna or a hardcore protein treatment since January. Apparently I can go without hardcore protein only if I want to maintain a length, not if I want to grow beyond it. 

So I did a henna last week. I used Hesh henna which is very finely sifted and cheap. The 2 packages I used were manufactured in January of this year so the henna was not too old.

I mixed the henna with a few drops of lemon juice and water and applied on slightly  damp hair. I prefer to put a thick mixture on damp hair to avoid dripping. I kept in on my hair overnight. On Saturday morning, I filled the sink with water and rinsed out most of the henna then rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. I then DC with Motions Moisture Plus (I had forgotten that it was such a good conditioner).
My hair now has purplish highlights and has been extremely shiny and soft. 

The sides and the front are catching up to the back. I'll probably have a semi even MBl by December ( crossing fingers).


I might do another henna treatment this evening.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 17, 2010)

Lalla, I just went through something similar.  I realized that I hadn't Henna'd in a while, and there was something missing.  Went back to it a few weeks ago.  Will go back to this once a month.  I'm still hoping for mid back length by the end of the year.  I haven't straigthen in a while so I have no idea how close I am.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 19, 2010)

Just an update, I relaxed on Sept 15 after 12 weeks.  I'm still at full bsl (update in siggy).  I also just made a fotki! password is in my profile :-D.


----------



## soon2bsl (Sep 19, 2010)

@ Bigbrowneyez, beautiful hair!! You'll be MBL before the end of the year!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 20, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Just an update, I relaxed on Sept 15 after 12 weeks.  I'm still at full bsl (update in siggy).  I also just made a fotki! password is in my profile :-D.



Your hair is beautiful and you are very close to MBL. You will definitely make it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 20, 2010)

bigbrowneyez Lookin' good!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, I said I'd share an update pic if I ended up doing one for the sulfur challenge.  I decided to stretch my relaxer another 4 weeks and pulled down a portion from the back to flat iron straight.  Well, I burned my scalp the first time I tried to flat iron so, I said forget that.  But, I combed my hair straight enough for a reasonable length check.

My pic is 9 wks post, air-dried, texlaxed and my ends are holding up nicely and I'm enjoying the texlaxed thickness.

Ok, back to HMH.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 29, 2010)

NJoy beautiful Growth


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 29, 2010)

Go *Njoy* your hair is growing so well, your progress is amazing. Full MBL claim it! (if you haven't already)


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Great Job NJOY. Nice pretty MBL hair. I can't wait.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> NJoy beautiful Growth


 


mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Go *Njoy* your hair is growing so well, your progress is amazing. Full MBL claim it! (if you haven't already)


 


NikkiGirl said:


> Great Job NJOY. Nice pretty MBL hair. I can't wait.



Thanks ladies! I'm officially claiming MBL.


----------



## exubah (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG NJoy!!!  You have had some amazing growth and retention this year!!!  Congratulations on making MBL!!!  Your hair looks awesome.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 29, 2010)

Njoy your progress is just amazing...congrats on making midback.

Well, after 3 or 4 trims throughout the year I am about an inch away from BSL. I might make MBL by the skin of my teeth. I plan on doing another trim anyway in December so if I make it, I won't be there for long. I am also about 75% sure I want to transition and sitting at 18 weeks post. If I can make it to 26 week, I am gonna keep it going.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 30, 2010)

I just had my hair straighten and I'm 1 inch from MBL.  I'm so excited.  No more flat ironing til December, this was a special occasion.  Sorry, my camera is broken PICs when I can.


----------



## lane (Oct 12, 2010)

Bun Mistress congrats on being an inch away. You will probably reach mbl before Thanksgiving.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats Bun Mistress!!! I hope you make MBL very soon!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 13, 2010)

Ohh, I'm so excited for all of you ladies who have recently made MBL or are close to making it!


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 13, 2010)

just straightened a few days ago and my lead hairs are MBL. Did a mini trim (quarter inch) and the majority of my hair is still BSL though. Crossing my fingers that by the end of the year, at least 50% of the hair is MBL. Then I can move on to the WL goal.


----------



## Natural-K (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow NJoy amazing progess.  Congrats!


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats to all the ladies meeting their goals!

I went to the salon this weekend and got bangs and layers. My longest layer got cut an inch or two above BSL, so I think I'm going to have to bow out of the MBL challenge for this year. I'm very happy with my new hairstyle though, and the best part is that I KNOW it will grow back


----------



## NJoy (Oct 16, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> Congrats to all the ladies meeting their goals!
> 
> I went to the salon this weekend and got bangs and layers. My longest layer got cut an inch or two above BSL, so I think I'm going to have to bow out of the MBL challenge for this year. I'm very happy with my new hairstyle though, and the best part is that I KNOW it will grow back



Galadriel  Yay!  I'm glad that turned out well for you.....but, uh...where da pitchas at?


----------



## DesignerCurls (Oct 16, 2010)

NJoy your hair is gorgeous! Nice growth for 8 months.
Congrats to all the ladies who have met their MBL goal or close to it!

Hopefully I will be there or close to it by the end of the year.


----------



## bimtheduck (Oct 16, 2010)

Relaxing next week and I should def. be BSL. I still have 2 1/2 months to make MBL. Im gonna really stay on it the rest of the year.


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> @Galadriel  Yay!  I'm glad that turned out well for you.....but, uh...where da pitchas at?



Here they are. I usually take hair shots with my digi cam but I did these w/ my phone (and I suck at phone camera pics )


Straight:




Curled:


----------



## NJoy (Oct 18, 2010)

Galadriel   Ok, I see you!  Looks very nice!


----------



## anon123 (Oct 18, 2010)

A quick video:
Hair 2010 :: bun drop video by mwedzi - Photobucket


----------



## lane (Oct 18, 2010)

Great video! Mwedzi you have a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## diadall (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi all:

I joined the SL to APL Challenge group and I suggested that we have a speaker or a special post once a month or so from an APL or longer to offer some advice.  Kind of like a guest speaker.  Please send me a notification if you are interested.  Its just a way we can keep positive attitudes by hearing from you, since you have been where we are now.  

It would not need to be a long post, just tell us how long it took you to go from SL to APL and some advice.

Thanks


----------



## classychic1908 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mwedzi, I am such a stan for your hair!!!!  Beautiful bun drop!!!  I love the hair fork too, where did you get it and how many inches is it? I've been meaning to try one of those.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay MBL in 2010 ladies I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP!!!! because I'm not sure what to do about this.
I've been wearing my hair curly or attempting protective styling (i'm not a good bunner or braider so protective styling is brushing my hair back conditioner and a smidgen of water into a ponytail then making an ugly tiny bun secured with a spin pin.)

By the end of the day, or whenever I remove the bun, the ends seem....frizzy. Not necessarily dry because I _try_ to condition and seal the ends with coconut oil a few times a week. But they are frizzy and I seem to be losing a lot of hair during the bun or braid process. It also tangles up and while working out knots with my fingers, I lose hair too. 

My hair is already so much thinner than it was before - I don't know I feel like I'm doing something wrong because when I look at all the heads in this post, I don't see any frizzy, thin looking ends. Any ideas?? Anything I need to do/add/change-up? 

Thanks!


----------



## lalla (Oct 20, 2010)

You could try oil rinses. They work for my ends. 

Or maybe you could put a lot more oil on your ends before you bun.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 20, 2010)

wyldcurlz  Make sure you tuck your ends well under and into the center of the bun, as much as possible.  I think if you just wrap it and pin, they're still sort of exposed.  Tuck as much of the final wrap as possible under.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## exubah (Oct 20, 2010)

wyldcurlz....are you plaiting your hair before you bun?  I find I retain more moisture that way.  You may also want to seal with something heavier like JBCO.


----------



## exubah (Oct 20, 2010)

Dang NJoy!!!  You have had some amazing growth and retention this year.....and the year is not even over as yet!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey ladies! So I haven't checked in here in a while. I rollerset and flat ironed my hair over the weekend. I'll be 16 months post on Friday (doing a long term transition to natural.) My goal is MBL by Dec. I did a 16 month update post the other day and I think I'm grazing MBL...but probably have another 1/2-1 inch to really claim it. Want you ladies input...let me know how much further you think I have til I reach it? TIA!!


----------



## exubah (Oct 20, 2010)

soon2bsl....You are definitely grazing MBL, congrats!!!  You probably need about 1/2" to have a solid/firm claim on it, but to me you are right there.


----------



## exubah (Oct 20, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> A quick video:
> Hair 2010 :: bun drop video by mwedzi - Photobucket



:lovedrool:


----------



## soon2bsl (Oct 20, 2010)

exubah said:


> soon2bsl....You are definitely grazing MBL, congrats!!!  You probably need about 1/2" to have a solid/firm claim on it, but to me you are right there.


 
Thanks Exubah! I agree I need another 1/2 inch or so. So by Dec. I will really be claiming it! lol


----------



## classychic1908 (Oct 20, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Okay MBL in 2010 ladies I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP!!!! because I'm not sure what to do about this.
> I've been wearing my hair curly or attempting protective styling (i'm not a good bunner or braider so protective styling is brushing my hair back conditioner and a smidgen of water into a ponytail then making an ugly tiny bun secured with a spin pin.)
> 
> By the end of the day, or whenever I remove the bun, the ends seem....frizzy. Not necessarily dry because I _try_ to condition and seal the ends with coconut oil a few times a week. But they are frizzy and I seem to be losing a lot of hair during the bun or braid process. It also tangles up and while working out knots with my fingers, I lose hair too.
> ...


 
I agree with trying to use something heavy like castor oil or shea butter to seal.  What about using aloe glycerin mix to spritz throughout your hair before sealing and bunning?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking good ladies! Here is my most recent update from last Friday. I don't think I will make MBL by December. I posted back in March about how a "stylist" gave me an unwanted U shape. I am still trying to recover from that butcher job. The shortest layers of my hair are now a little past APL. Once they reach BSL I may cut everything back to blunt. The longest layers are not quite an inch below BSL.


----------



## Spring (Oct 25, 2010)

Butterfly, your hair is really looking great!  Great comeback!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Oct 25, 2010)

Butterfly your hair is something else...gorgeous!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2010)

Butterfly, your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 25, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Looking good ladies! Here is my most recent update from last Friday. I don't think I will make MBL by December. I posted back in March about how a "stylist" gave me an unwanted U shape. I am still trying to recover from that butcher job. The shortest layers of my hair are now a little past APL. Once they reach BSL I may cut everything back to blunt. The longest layers are not quite an inch below BSL.



:lovedrool: :lovedrool: :lovedrool:


----------



## exubah (Oct 25, 2010)

Woweee Butterfly your hair is stunning!!!  It totally looks like you are grazing MBL and if not you are just a sneeze away!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 25, 2010)

2 more months Ladies 2 MORE MONTHS, AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH! 

Ladies these are some stunning reveals


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> 2 more months Ladies 2 MORE MONTHS, AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Ladies these are some stunning reveals


 
Yes, 2 more months!!  I'm doing my best to resist the urge to take out these braids.  I hope I'm retaining everything.  hhg, hhj


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 25, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> Yes, 2 more months!!  I'm doing my best to resist the urge to take out these braids.  I hope I'm retaining everything.  hhg, hhj



resist; resist, going to BKT my hair later this year, and put my hair back in braids as well, don't know which particular order. 

I am excited  yeah! come January I want to have an awesome reveal!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> resist; resist, going to BKT my hair later this year, and put my hair back in braids as well, don't know which particular order.
> 
> I am excited  yeah! *come January I want to have an awesome reveal*!



Yeah, I can't wait.  Your last reveal knocked my socks off!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Butterfly your hair is gorgeous and I love the color.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, I also forgot to mention, I am still trucking along. Hopefully I will make MBL by my next length check. I plan on doing one at the beginning of December. My hair is growing so that is encouraging. Well, ladies pray for me and I will pray for you. I hope we all make it. HHG.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

Because I'm in the HYH Challenge, I can't post any pics of it down, but I had to straighten my hair for a wedding that I was in October 23. Attached is a pic of my hair up and straightened...It is growing, so like you NikkiGirl- I'm thankful for that, especially with all of this color!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2010)

your hair looks gorgeous Janet. the color reminds me of a chocolate and caramel swirl kind of dessert


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, how pretty Janet. I love the color. The last few times I tried to color my hair fell out. No kidding. I would love to have color like yours. It's so pretty and congrats on the growth.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> your hair looks gorgeous Janet. the color reminds me of a chocolate and caramel swirl kind of dessert



Aww, thanks BillsBackerz...you know I think that we are hair family, lol!



NikkiGirl said:


> Wow, how pretty Janet. I love the color. The last few times I tried to color my hair fell out. No kidding. I would love to have color like yours. It's so pretty and congrats on the growth.



Thanks! Yes, my retention did take a hit, but at least I am retaining something...Color is a tricky thing!


----------



## anon123 (Oct 27, 2010)

butterfly, i love your hair


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, I can't wait. Your last reveal knocked my socks off!


 
Just remember to include a 2 plus inch cut into your expectations LOL, I don't want to disappoint you.  

Your progress is amazing.

Janet I put into the HYH thread that your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^Thanks JJamiah for the compliment, you're the best!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Oct 27, 2010)

@ janet your color is really beautiful!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Thanks JJamiah for the compliment, you're the best!



Back at cha, Miss you, you've been hiding from us. I should talk I made sure I was in the forum this week. I thought after my son started school I would have all this time. NOT!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^I know...I was spending more time on here than doing my schoolwork and I have a full-time job too...I had to get it together! Lol. We are busy women!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Just remember to include a 2 plus inch cut into your expectations LOL, I don't want to disappoint you.*
> 
> Your progress is amazing.
> 
> Janet I put into the HYH thread that your hair is beautiful.


 
Why, why, WHY??!  Why are you already planning a 2 inch cut.  You cut after your last reveal.  How do you know already that you're going to need a cut.  Aren't you braided up?  What the?


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Why, why, WHY??!  Why are you already planning a 2 inch cut.  You cut after your last reveal.  How do you know already that you're going to need a cut.  Aren't you braided up?  What the?



NJoy you don't remember after my lat reveal I got a relaxer June 30, 2010 
I sat in the chair getting my hair cut watching the TV, my stylist didn'nt even check to make sure I was straight, She cut my hair and was like there, I was like oh, you want me to turn my head straight, she was dont' cutting, then she had to cut again because it was slanted, HUbby says over 2 inches, I say 2 inches. I was not totally aware until after the curls dropped because it all looks short when in curls.

I have gotten over it but I did alter a little of my progress. But Hey, it is done and over, doesn't mean I have to be happy.

NO NO no cutting until I feel I have avenged those 2 inches


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, whew!  I thought you were saying that I should expect another 2" cut.  Had me freaking out over here.  Yes, I remember that all too well.  smh.  So, I can't wait for your reveal and already remember the 2" that WERE cut.  Gotcha!  Whew.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2010)

Deleted  !


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2010)

poors out some conditioner for the 2 inches that couldn't be here today


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

I am getting excited and can't wait to see everyone's reveals. I love the end of the year. HHG.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 29, 2010)

9 week count down


----------



## casey3035 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just curious has anyone here tried Hair formula 37 or Hairfinity if so what was you experience?


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

Time to put things into hardcore gear...I'm pulling out all the stops for these last 8 weeks...I was going to keep my hair straight for another week, but I think it's time to go back to curly!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 30, 2010)

I wont be full MBL by the end of the year, but my longest layer should be.  I wish I had BKT'd sooner, I know I lostsomuch length detangling.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 30, 2010)

Bun Mistress said:


> I wont be full MBL by the end of the year, but my longest layer should be.  I wish I had BKT'd sooner, I know I lostsomuch length detangling.


 
I won't be full either but I'm claiming as soon as my lowest level gets there.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

^^^Me too!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Oct 30, 2010)

@ Njoy your hair looks great in you new avatar pic. Is that a braidout?


----------



## NJoy (Oct 30, 2010)

soon2bsl, that's a 1/2 wig that I'm wearing these days for the HYH challenge.  

JJamiah, That short style's looking good on you in your siggy, mama.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2010)

NJoy said:


> soon2bsl, that's a 1/2 wig that I'm wearing these days for the HYH challenge.
> 
> JJamiah, That short style's looking good on you in your siggy, mama.




thanks so much NJ
NJoy I am loving your Avy, your hair looks beautiful, what waves may I ask are you wearing


----------



## NJoy (Oct 31, 2010)

JJamiah, I'm wearing this.  And I LOVE it!!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2010)

NJoy, she is fabulous, I like her too


----------



## NJoy (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a H.S. reunion coming up this weekend.  I was wondering how I'd wear my hair but, I think i'm going to wear my 1/2 wig with a braidout in the front.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 31, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I have a H.S. reunion coming up this weekend.  I was wondering how I'd wear my hair but, I think i'm going to wear my 1/2 wig with a braidout in the front.  Looking forward to it.


 
I like your hair in the profile pic.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ussion/506461-my-bkt-me-early-reveal-too.html

I made this goal this year  Yeah!  off to the WL 2011 Challenge


----------



## exubah (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats JJamiah your hair is gorgeous........I'mma bout to give you some cake on the first page in a minute!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 3, 2010)

JJamiah just raced past BSL and shot through MBL...She's be WL by April!!!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful hair JJaimah!!!! Claim it girl!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Nov 3, 2010)

Your hair looks great JJ! You'll be WL in no time! Go Girl!!


----------



## classychic1908 (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations JJ!!!!!  Your MBL hair looks so silky smooth, and shiny!!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats JJ!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2010)

Awww Thanks ladies  I appreciate all the love (and the cake) LOL  I am so happy to have you ladies by my side


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 4, 2010)

Thought I'd post in this thread...not sure where I fall, but I'd like to claim mbl before 2010 is out, that's for sure.   My goal is waistlength in 2011.  I wrapped my hair the night before and it would not lay straight for nada, lol. 

Anywho, here's a pic.  BTW, my bra (because of my ginormous boobz, lol)  sits pretty low on my back.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations JJ!! Your hair is stunning!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Congratulations JJamiah. Your hair is beautiful. Your progress is always amazing.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Nov 5, 2010)

Relaxed on Wednesday...here are the results: I dont know if I can claim MBL yet, I feel like Im _right_ there







excuse me..Im in my PJ's...it was late and I was tired yall...
ETA: I know the pic quality is horrible but Im pretty sure yall know how hard it is to take mirror pics by yourself..lol..


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 5, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Relaxed on Wednesday...here are the results: I dont know if I can claim MBL yet, I feel like Im _right_ there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HONESTLY I think your wrong, YOur siggy says CURRENT Length: BSB I think you need to CHANGE that to 

MBL  

I gotcha didn't I

Yes you look MBL to me! and it is so Lush at that.  on reaching MBL


----------



## NJoy (Nov 5, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Relaxed on Wednesday...here are the results: I dont know if I can claim MBL yet, I feel like Im _right_ there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, go 'head and claim it!  Your hair looks BEAUTIFUL!  KUTGW!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 5, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Relaxed on Wednesday...here are the results: I dont know if I can claim MBL yet, I feel like Im _right_ there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If you don't claim it I will!! Congrats


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Nov 5, 2010)

been a while. school, LSAT prep, and applying to Law School. i straightened my hair but i have'nt taken pics yet. i stretched it a couple days ago to see the length. fully in that MBL world now. I feel MORE comofortable claiming it lol.

here you go before i disappear for another month or so lol











and texture shot:


----------



## lacreolegurl (Nov 6, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick and JJamiah 
Ladies, your hair is gorgeous.  Congrats on reaching MBL in 2010!!!


----------



## exubah (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats to Black Hoya Chick and SuchMagnificance!!  You both have beautiful hair.  We bout to have a party with all these cakes being handed out up in herre!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 6, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Relaxed on Wednesday...here are the results: I dont know if I can claim MBL yet, I feel like Im _right_ there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is there. I would say claim it. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> been a while. school, LSAT prep, and applying to Law School. i straightened my hair but i have'nt taken pics yet. i stretched it a couple days ago to see the length. fully in that MBL world now. I feel MORE comofortable claiming it lol.
> 
> here you go before i disappear for another month or so lol
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is beautiful. I love your curls. You are definitely MBL. Congrats. I am loving all the reveals. So exiciting. HHG.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2010)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Relaxed on Wednesday...here are the results: I dont know if I can claim MBL yet, I feel like Im _right_ there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   YES ma'am...You ARE MBL!!!!!



Black Hoya Chick said:


> been a while. school, LSAT prep, and applying to Law School. i straightened my hair but i have'nt taken pics yet. i stretched it a couple days ago to see the length. fully in that MBL world now. I feel MORE comofortable claiming it lol.
> 
> here you go before i disappear for another month or so lol
> 
> ...



   Your hair is LOVELY and you are sho nuff MBL!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 6, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> been a while. school, LSAT prep, and applying to Law School. i straightened my hair but i have'nt taken pics yet. i stretched it a couple days ago to see the length. fully in that MBL world now. I feel MORE comofortable claiming it lol.
> 
> here you go before i disappear for another month or so lol
> 
> ...


 


Congrats to you!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow what beautiful heads of hair!!! Ladies congratulations on making MBL. 

I had a big cut in over the summer that took me back to APL (I'm transitioning) so needless to say no MBL this year.


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 6, 2010)

Great job ladies and congratulations!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats ladies on making MBL!!! 
I am excited to see all the reveals and looking for to seeing more! 
I have 3" to go before I make it to MBL...hopefully I miscalculated and will make it by Dec!


----------



## classychic1908 (Nov 6, 2010)

:woohoo: Congratulations Black hoya chick and SuchMagnificence!! 

I feel so inspired by so many beautiful reveals, good luck to everyone in these last few weeks!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 7, 2010)

I went to the Marine Corps Ball tonight and decided to straighten my hair. So I went ahead and did a length check. Here is my hair straightened and curled (they have dropped). 






So I am gonna go ahead and claim MBL.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 7, 2010)

NikkiGirl  Your hair looks beautiful, girl!!!  Congrats on mbl!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

NikkiGirl...   You are most certainly MBL! So exciting, all these reveals!


----------



## lalla (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## soon2bsl (Nov 8, 2010)

NikkiGirl, just wanted to say congrats in this thread too (I put it in your thread already ) Beautiful hair, and you are definitely MBL!


----------



## soon2bsl (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats BlackHoya and SuchMagnificance! Beautiful hair!!


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 8, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I went to the Marine Corps Ball tonight and decided to straighten my hair. So I went ahead and did a length check. Here is my hair straightened and curled (they have dropped).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
YOU MADE IT!!! You look Full MBL!!! Congrats so thick and lusch!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 8, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I went to the Marine Corps Ball tonight and decided to straighten my hair. So I went ahead and did a length check. Here is my hair straightened and curled (they have dropped).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NIKKIgirl  Beautiful Beautiful  awesome,  YOU R most def MBL Congrats again


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well well....I leave for a few weeks and come back to see all my hair idols at MBL. Congrats JJamiah SuchMagnificance Black Hoya Chick NikkiGirl on getting to MBL! 

Boy, this thread is gonna get empty....


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 8, 2010)

Ugh I have been ary drying for three weeks and I forgot how much moisture my hair needs  Trying to stop the breakage after and S&D.  I'm almost there. No heat til December. But ladies CONGRATS!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 8, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I went to the Marine Corps Ball tonight and decided to straighten my hair. So I went ahead and did a length check. Here is my hair straightened and curled (they have dropped).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## exubah (Nov 8, 2010)

Man, I am sssoooo jelly over everyone's MBL...they are just beautiful!!!  I don't think I'm going to make it back there this year but here there is always next year if God spare's life.  In the main time I will continue to delude myself into thinking I will get there by Dec 31st 11:59:59pm.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 8, 2010)

^^^There is still almost two months left and two long months at that. I think December has five weeks. You could still get there.


----------



## classychic1908 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations on reaching MBL, NikkiGirl!!!  You hair looks so long and lovely!! 

p.s. Your dress looks like it's super cute too!


----------



## soon2bsl (Nov 11, 2010)

NJoy said:


> @soon2bsl, that's a 1/2 wig that I'm wearing these days for the HYH challenge.
> 
> Wow you fooled me...and I lived in half wigs and lace fronts last year lol. I've hardly worn wigs at all this year, but you're making me wanna get a new one.  So do you plan on wearing 1/2 wigs as a PS until you reach your goal?


----------



## NJoy (Nov 11, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> NJoy said:
> 
> 
> > @soon2bsl, that's a 1/2 wig that I'm wearing these days for the HYH challenge.
> ...


----------



## soon2bsl (Nov 11, 2010)

NJoy said:


> soon2bsl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  Especially over the winter months.  But, I only wig it if I'm out and about.  And I've mostly been working from home this year so, not really that often.  But in any case, my ends are rarely exposed. And I do mean RARELY!  Either the 1/2 wig or baggied bun beneath a phonytail is what I've been doing since day 1.
> ...


----------



## Janet' (Nov 12, 2010)

7 more weeks ladies!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow you ladies are doin it up! Beautiful hair! Congratulations everyone!


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmmm. don't know if I will make it-I seem to be maybe be 1 inch past BSL if that-may have to wait til Feb to reach my MBL goal!(Tears!!!)


----------



## lalla (Nov 13, 2010)

Dooes anyone here have hair that splits a lot? Ho do you solve that ?


----------



## anon123 (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations Black Hoya.  I could never get my hoyas to bloom, but you've done a great job doing so with your hair. 

Congratulations Nikki! Too pretty!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!!! Six more weeks, right? I know that I am going to need every single minute of December 31 to possibly reach my MBL, lol...but I'm gunning for it still!!! How about you?


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 16, 2010)

Wearing my hair up under my stocking cap this weekend. Washed it last night, Need to wash it again soon. But I am too lazy right now. LOL It definitely needs the works. Going to wash it again next week with my hair one then use Aphogee 2 minute and Alter Ego Garlic


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 16, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies!!!! Six more weeks, right? I know that I am going to need every single minute of December 31 to possibly reach my MBL, lol...but I'm gunning for it still!!! How about you?



Absolutely! Whether I make it or not-I will show my progress!


----------



## AlliCat (Nov 16, 2010)

I just made BSL (relaxed today). Next stop MBL, woo hoo  Maybe I can make it my the end of the year lol not likely but I'm still trying!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^Any pics?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 17, 2010)

I think Im MBL now (at least the back layer) but unfortunately no pics. My stylist is on maternity leave for the next couple of months and Im not attempting to straighten myself  I stretched the bottom layer of my hair and it stretches to about half an inch past my boobs


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep, still in the running! I pulled a few strands from a rollerset and they were past my brastrap (my longest layer), but i'm 9 weeks post and i'm not getting a relaxer till Dec. 18 (yay! for christmas break! lol) which will put me at 13weeks post.  so hopefully, with the extra 4 weeks, i'll be set!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

@BillBackerz67: Congrats on reaching MBL!!!! I wouldn't try to straighten on my own either, but you will be able to show us before the year is out!

@bigbrowneyez: Great progress! You look like you are right on the money for achieving MBL by the end of the year. Congrats!


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 17, 2010)

I need around 2 more inches. It been 4 months since I've gotten a relaxer, so hopefully in December I gain one more inch from the new growth.
My next plan is to purchase sulfur the first of December.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 17, 2010)

Did a major trine this weekend after a roller set.  Sad me.  Probably need to trim more but I'm going to do some more TLC first.  They aren't split but they looked ragged.  Ewh.


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok-I am trying to show my progress-My last relaxer was Aug 18th 2010.Doesn't look like I will make it but again maybe in Feb.I had a twistout so I had to do the stretch method. Hopefully you guys can see and hear this video!There are 2 videos!Try both links-maybe one will work!
MBLCHALLENGE2010 video by caseylowe75 - Photobucket

ANOTHER 2010 MBL video by caseylowe75 - Photobucket
hthttp://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab268/caseylowe75/?action=view&current=1112203326.mp4tp://


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats BillsBackerz on reaching MBL. Can't wait to see pics and good job on the retention BigBrownEyez. Woohoo, time for the Waist Length challenge soon.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations ladies!. I haven't been in the thread for a while and I'm glad to see that many of you have made mbl. Gives me hope...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 18, 2010)

It's been a red hot minute since I last checked in.  I'm playing it really close with meeting MBL.  I feel like I haven't made any progress. UGH.  I'll have to get real serious for these last couple of weeks if I want to make it.


----------



## growinstrong (Nov 21, 2010)

well,I wont be making it this year .  I requested a much needed trim and got a cut.  I dont know why I allow my stylist to do it to me everytime, thinking she finally got it through her brain.  I do love the ends now, so, its not a total loss.  Oh well, I guess I'll be protein shakin, green tea drinkin and almond eatin my way into a MBL 2011 challenge.  Congrats to all the ladies that made it and good luck to those trying to get those few inches in by the end of the year .


----------



## Janet' (Nov 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ok-I am trying to show my progress-My last relaxer was Aug 18th 2010.Doesn't look like I will make it but again maybe in Feb.I had a twistout so I had to do the stretch method. Hopefully you guys can see and hear this video!There are 2 videos!Try both links-maybe one will work!
> MBLCHALLENGE2010 video by caseylowe75 - Photobucket
> 
> ANOTHER 2010 MBL video by caseylowe75 - Photobucket
> hthttp://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab268/caseylowe75/?action=view&current=1112203326.mp4tp://



I see, I see!!! Very nice!!! Keep going...the last 6 weeks could put you right at MBL!!! Congrats on the progress that you have made so far!


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> I see, I see!!! Very nice!!! Keep going...the last 6 weeks could put you right at MBL!!! Congrats on the progress that you have made so far!



Some ladies said I need 2- 3 more inches (Tears) but thank you so much for taking notice-and  for the comment-this means alot! I am disappointed but I will continue to thank God and push forward and thank him as well as all of you guys for your support!


----------



## classychic1908 (Nov 22, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Some ladies said I need 2- 3 more inches (Tears) but thank you so much for taking notice-and  for the comment-this means alot! I am disappointed but I will continue to thank God and push forward and thank him as well as all of you guys for your support!



Casey, you're doing great!!  I think you are very close to goal and you never know what might happen before the end of the year!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 25, 2010)

Just showing this thread some love on Turkey day!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 28, 2010)

I took out a few braids and I seem to be in the same spot.  My hair is longer but it's not at the bottom of my bra.  My bra is wide so maybe that's slowing things up a bit.  So I will join  mbl 2011 challenge if I don't make it this Dec.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow congrats to everyone that has made it!! 

I might be the only one who won't hahaha..I just can't put the scissors down. I want my ends to look fuller. I am barely BSL now and I feel like cutting again


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Wow congrats to everyone that has made it!!
> 
> I might be the only one who won't hahaha..I just can't put the scissors down. I want my ends to look fuller. I am barely BSL now and I feel like cutting again



Ummm...put them scissors down-that's why I'm not there yet.I made my daughter hide them from me so I don't know where they are. Maybe you should do the same!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 29, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Some ladies said I need 2- 3 more inches (Tears) but thank you so much for taking notice-and  for the comment-this means alot! I am disappointed but I will continue to thank God and push forward and thank him as well as all of you guys for your support!




Not to be rude but I think some people don't know what "mid-back" means. But I already gave my suggestion of measuring your back in the other thread. I don't think you need 3 more inches to be midback. You are almost there.


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 29, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Not to be rude but I think some people don't know what "mid-back" means. But I already gave my suggestion of measuring your back in the other thread. I don't think you need 3 more inches to be midback. You are almost there.



Wow! Okay-that was you! And I did just that.I put the tape under my breasts and pulled the hair down and it definitely was on top of that tape!
The funny thing is yesterday I saw someone with hair that was shorter than yours and mine and they were telling her she made MBL.These were some of the same ladies that said I need 3 more inches. I was thinking dang I'm confused.Don't get me wrong I didn't think I was there but 3 inches-wow! 
But thanks for the commenting on my video sister!We'll make it soon-that's for sure!


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 29, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Not to be rude but I think some people don't know what "mid-back" means. But I already gave my suggestion of measuring your back in the other thread. I don't think you need 3 more inches to be midback. You are almost there.



Looking at your photo I actually thinking you are touching MBL. you grow girl! Is this a current photo?
See the thing is-it seems that there are different levels of MBL-maybe that's the problem-I think I am in that stage of not BSL anymore but not quite MBL...What is that-LOL!?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 1, 2010)

Bumping this thread up!!!! Ladies, it's December 1st...Only 30 more days until big reveals!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 6, 2010)

What happened to this thread? Is it Dead now? Maybe everyone moved over to the MBL 2011 thread and didn't tell me LOL....


----------



## Wynndie (Dec 7, 2010)

Okie, alot has been going on with me, sorry its been a while.... I'm grazing MBL. I've had some stylist say that I'm 18 inches but I'm maybe an half inch to an inch way from being full MBL. I will be getting a trim soon so I guess I will have to join the 2011 challenge.  hope is not lost!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2010)

Casey3035, it's not dead!!! We're still here! I actually reluctantly joined MBL 2011 because I don't want to be there too long!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 7, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Casey3035, it's not dead!!! We're still here! I actually reluctantly joined MBL 2011 because I don't want to be there too long!


Me too girl! I hope they let me in.I don't plan to be there long either.Hopefully we will both be able to move on by February or sooner!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 7, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Looking at your photo I actually thinking you are touching MBL. you grow girl! Is this a current photo?
> See the thing is-it seems that there are different levels of MBL-maybe that's the problem-I think I am in that stage of not BSL anymore but not quite MBL...What is that-LOL!?



Hey sorry. I'm not in this challenge so I don't check this thread often. But yes I made mbl a while ago. I don't think there are different "levels" of mbl. I just think mbl is relative to whose hair it is. MBL on me is MBL on me. Doesn't matter if it's not mbl on you lol as long as it's mbl on my body. I think in between stages are still the previous length. So if you are a bit past bsl but not quite mbl, then you are full bsl...I guess lol I'm no length expert. I only know how I categorize my own lengths since this is a personal journey.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 7, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey sorry. I'm not in this challenge so I don't check this thread often. But yes I made mbl a while ago. I don't think there are different "levels" of mbl. I just think mbl is relative to whose hair it is. MBL on me is MBL on me. Doesn't matter if it's not mbl on you lol as long as it's mbl on my body. I think in between stages are still the previous length. So if you are a bit past bsl but not quite mbl, then you are full bsl...I guess lol I'm no length expert. I only know how I categorize my own lengths since this is a personal journey.



Yeah I looked at your photos last night (in your profile-I think) I commented that you are indeed MBL. I hadn't seen those particular photos at the time.I think I understand what you are saying though-if I think I am BSL or MBL then I am whatever I think that length is on my body. Got cha!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah I looked at your photos last night (in your profile-I think) I commented that you are indeed MBL. I hadn't seen those particular photos at the time.I think I understand what you are saying though-if I think I am BSL or MBL then I am whatever I think that length is on my body. Got cha!



Honestly, Casey3035 if you wear your bra low (like I do), MBL is probably the bottom of your brastrap.  That's why I claim BSB, because BSL is so subjective...When my hair is at the bottom of my brastrap, I'm claiming MBL...I will claim full MBL when my hair is a couple of inches below the bottom of the brastrap...and for that matter, I will just be a couple of inches away from WL.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 7, 2010)

Janet'.Yeah-I do wear my bra low(especially during length checks) LOL-I guess I don't wanna cheat myself. I agree-you shouldn't be too far from it at that point! I actually read some where last night that MBL is technically once you pass your Bra strap-and I wear a thick behind bra! With that being said-I think I will ride it out with you and claim it at 2 inches past my Bra strap.(February here I come)I'm already 1 inch past according to my measurements.
Like LaFemmeNaturelle-I'm gonna claim what I feel is MBL on me!Thanks you guys for encouraging me!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

MBL 2010 Ladies, how are you doing with just 4 weeks left?


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Dec 8, 2010)

All is well, just tryna detangle this bush!  I'm 12 weeks post and one more week to go before my relaxer.  I'm excited to see the results.  hopefully i'll be mbl!  here's a pic of my new growth!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^Can't wait to see your results!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 8, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> All is well, just tryna detangle this bush!  I'm 12 weeks post and one more week to go before my relaxer.  I'm excited to see the results.  hopefully i'll be mbl!  here's a pic of my new growth!



okay go ahead girl I can't wait to see results


----------



## exubah (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a while but I'm experiencing some serious medical issues that has had me hospitalized for almost two weeks.  I'm hoping to get out soon but as you can see by my posting today that I'm feeling a whole lot better!!!  God is good!

I hope to relax my hair next week sometime maybe.  I've been experiencing some serious setbacks due to my illness so I don't have great expectations at this point.

Congrats to all the ladies making MBL or who are well on their way!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 8, 2010)

exubah said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a while but I'm experiencing some serious medical issues that has had me hospitalized for almost two weeks. I'm hoping to get out soon but as you can see by my posting today that I'm feeling a whole lot better!!! God is good!
> 
> I hope to relax my hair next week sometime maybe. I've been experiencing some serious setbacks due to my illness so I don't have great expectations at this point.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies making MBL or who are well on their way!


 
Glad to hear that you are doing and feeling better, Exubah. Praying for a complete and speedy recovery. Meantime, rest up and be healed.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

exubah said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a while but I'm experiencing some serious medical issues that has had me hospitalized for almost two weeks.  I'm hoping to get out soon but as you can see by my posting today that I'm feeling a whole lot better!!!  God is good!
> 
> I hope to relax my hair next week sometime maybe.  I've been experiencing some serious setbacks due to my illness so I don't have great expectations at this point.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies making MBL or who are well on their way!



Peace to you Exubah! I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 8, 2010)

exubah said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a while but I'm experiencing some serious medical issues that has had me hospitalized for almost two weeks.  I'm hoping to get out soon but as you can see by my posting today that I'm feeling a whole lot better!!!  God is good!
> 
> I hope to relax my hair next week sometime maybe.  I've been experiencing some serious setbacks due to my illness so I don't have great expectations at this point.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies making MBL or who are well on their way!


I kept wandering if you were ok-You will be just fine.I am praying for you!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

Good Morn MBL 2010 Ladies!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

for the weekend!


----------



## exubah (Dec 11, 2010)

Hiya everyone......I'm outta the hospital YEAH!!!!  I get to travel back to the Bahamas in a couple of days.  

Right now I have some Aussie Moist conditioner on my dry hair, which I will co-wash out in about an hour or so.  Gonna be interesting since I can't get the side of my neck where my central venous catheter was wet LOL!!!

...see that's the main reason I have not removed the plastic dressing yet cause I was thinking that my hair need some wetting after it hasn't been washed or properly combed in 2 weeks!!!  My mom tried combing my hair one day in the hospital and it was not pretty...at least she oiled it pretty good with some jojoba oil!!!  Thank God for mama!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Dec 12, 2010)

Exubah, i'm glad you're out of the hospital.  I hope you're feeling better!

I got my hair relaxed early (it was a jungle in there lol).  I blow dried and did a light flat iron.  I'm finally claiming mbl! :-D


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 12, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Exubah, i'm glad you're out of the hospital.  I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> I got my hair relaxed early (it was a jungle in there lol).  I blow dried and did a light flat iron.  I'm finally claiming mbl! :-D


  Congrats!!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Exubah, i'm glad you're out of the hospital.  I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> I got my hair relaxed early (it was a jungle in there lol).  I blow dried and did a light flat iron.  I'm finally claiming mbl! :-D



Congrats!!! Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 13, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Exubah, i'm glad you're out of the hospital.  I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> I got my hair relaxed early (it was a jungle in there lol).  I blow dried and did a light flat iron.  *I'm finally claiming mbl!* :-D



As you should!!!!    Your hair is lovely!!!!! :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Janet' (Dec 13, 2010)

exubah said:


> Hiya everyone......I'm outta the hospital YEAH!!!!  I get to travel back to the Bahamas in a couple of days.
> 
> Right now I have some Aussie Moist conditioner on my dry hair, which I will co-wash out in about an hour or so.  Gonna be interesting since I can't get the side of my neck where my central venous catheter was wet LOL!!!
> 
> ...see that's the main reason I have not removed the plastic dressing yet cause I was thinking that my hair need some wetting after it hasn't been washed or properly combed in 2 weeks!!!  My mom tried combing my hair one day in the hospital and it was not pretty...at least she oiled it pretty good with some jojoba oil!!!  Thank God for mama!



I'm so glad that things are on the up and up for you!!! :woohoo:


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 13, 2010)

I did make MBL this year. I'll try to post a pic before the end of the year! Congrats to all the other ladies who made and keep going with that healthy hair!


----------



## lalla (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is my reveal:

Pic 1

Pic2 

I'm not sure I'm MBL yet but I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^@Lalla, you look MBL to me! Claim it!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep looks mbl lalla. Most definately!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^casey3035, how are you doing?


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 19, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^casey3035, how are you doing?



hey sweetie thanks for asking about me! I am doing okay I have been wearing my hair in a bun I have not had a relaxer since august. although I still plan to stretch untill february. I still plan to do some type of length reveal the month of december. then I will move on to mid back length 2011. how about you when will be your next reveal?


----------



## anon123 (Dec 19, 2010)

I got my hair straightened. For the first time in 8 years! And then trimmed a little over an inch.  The stylist took photos so as soon as she forwards them, I'll post them.  I think I am still scraping MBL, though.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> hey sweetie thanks for asking about me! I am doing okay I have been wearing my hair in a bun I have not had a relaxer since august. although I still plan to stretch untill february. I still plan to do some type of length reveal the month of december. then I will move on to mid back length 2011. how about you when will be your next reveal?



I'm doing well! I will be revealing Dec 31, 2010


----------



## lalla (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm happy to have made that goal. WL here I come!!
Thanks Janet and Casey3035.

Exubah, I hope you enjoy your stay in the Bahamas!

Mwedzi your hair is gorgeous anyway.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL! Wish me luck and I also posted this in the MBL 2011 as my starting point!
Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL!






http://http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=4510&pictureid=100989


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 20, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL! Wish me luck and I also posted this in the MBL 2011 as my starting point!
> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL!
> 
> 
> ...



You are already MBL

Where do you think MBL on you is? Where do you think your waist is?erplexed


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL! Wish me luck and I also posted this in the MBL 2011 as my starting point!
> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you are sooooo MBL!  GAWJUS!!! CONGRATS!

Now I on the otherhand will likely have to leak over into the MBL 2011 thread.  It's not looking too good for me right now.


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL! Wish me luck and I also posted this in the MBL 2011 as my starting point!
> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL!
> 
> 
> ...



  If it was me I'd claim MBL. Join us in the WL challenge!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

OMGee...Casey3035...No MA'AM...DROP OUT OF MBL 2011...Cause you are SO MBL (as Ms CoCo said)...It's WL ALL the way baby!!! And actually, you need to go on over to HL 2011 and go hard for it!!! You can do it!!! I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> OMGee...Casey3035...No MA'AM...DROP OUT OF MBL 2011...Cause you are SO MBL (as Ms CoCo said)...It's WL ALL the way baby!!! And actually, you need to go on over to HL 2011 and go hard for it!!! You can do it!!! I am so happy for you!!!!


Janet' you rock-Thank you ladies-Like I said I thought I needed at least another inch-but I will consider going to the WL2011 challenge!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> You are already MBL
> 
> Where do you think MBL on you is? Where do you think your waist is?erplexed



Hey girl Thanks for telling me I am already MBL-a few things discouraged me into thinking I wasn't quite there yet- I guess. So to answer your questions-honestly!

Where do you think MBL on you is? I am 5'4(not that you asked)and thought my MBL would be EXACTLY where my fat back crease is. Not right above it-at it!

Where do you think your waist is? I would consider my waist to be about 3 inches under that.
I would love to be able to do one of those lines through across my back to demonstrate but IDK how. Maybe I will work on it later.
A few of you I consider to be experts say I am so I will claim MBL although I think I am grazing it-but hey-I guess MBL is MBL whether grazing it or being full MBL!
If anyone can help me draw that horizontal line across my back to help me identify (On MY BODY) where MBL is and WL is-I would so appreciate it-as I don't like feeling unsure.TIA and much love ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Hey girl Thanks for telling me I am already MBL-a few things discouraged me into thinking I wasn't quite there yet- I guess. So to answer your questions-honestly!
> 
> Where do you think MBL on you is? I am 5'4(not that you asked)and thought my MBL would be EXACTLY where my fat back crease is. Not right above it-at it!
> 
> ...



Where your *ahem* fat crease is, lol- I think that's your waist- that's WL...3 inches under that, you are moving into HL realm...


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> OMGee...Casey3035...No MA'AM...DROP OUT OF MBL 2011...Cause you are SO MBL (as Ms CoCo said)...It's WL ALL the way baby!!! And actually, you need to go on over to HL 2011 and go hard for it!!! You can do it!!! I am so happy for you!!!!



Janet - i adore you! Your enthusiasm and encouragement of everyone makes this so much better (cuz...you know...sometimes people aren't as encouraging.) so i wanted to say a big ole THANK YOU to you for being so kind, helpful and supportive of everyone!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Where your *ahem* fat crease is, lol- I think that's your waist- that's WL...3 inches under that, you are moving into HL realm...



Exactly! Your waist is the smallest area of your torso but depending on how we're shaped, it's sometimes hard to identify our waist. Obviously if we were shaped like this )  (, then the indentation would be very clear. It looks like your smallest area is exactly where "fat back crease" (your words not mine lol) is. If you look under that crease, you will see your torso widening out indicating that you have passed your waist.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Janet - i adore you! Your enthusiasm and encouragement of everyone makes this so much better (cuz...you know...sometimes people aren't as encouraging.) so i wanted to say a big ole THANK YOU to you for being so kind, helpful and supportive of everyone!



Aww!!!! Thanks wyldcurlz!!!! Life is too short to be mean and nasty!!!! We work hard and we deserve to be supported!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Exactly! Your waist is the smallest area of your torso but depending on how we're shaped, it's sometimes hard to identify our waist. Obviously if we were shaped like this )  (, then the indentation would be very clear. It looks like your smallest area is exactly where "fat back crease" (your words not mine lol) is. If you look under that crease, you will see your torso widening out indicating that you have passed your waist.


Yeah girl-My words-fat crease-it is what it is-lol...wow so my fat crease will be WL hugh? Ok-well I plan to TRY to lose that fat crease and see if I look waist length then.Trust me I wanna be WL more than you can imagine.
You guys are so supportive and I am thankful because as stated before everyone is not always so encouraging. Just want to extend a thank you to all of you!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Where your *ahem* fat crease is, lol- I think that's your waist- that's WL...3 inches under that, you are moving into HL realm...


Wow-I am really in shock right now with what you all are saying...Thanks for the input!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Wow-I am really in shock right now with what you all are saying...Thanks for the input!



No problem girlie!!!! Welcome to the world of Hairnorexia


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> No problem girlie!!!! Welcome to the world of Hairnorexia


Well your turn next-I can't wait to see your reveal...The count down begins....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah girl-My words-fat crease-it is what it is-lol...wow so my fat crease will be WL hugh? Ok-well I plan to TRY to lose that fat crease and see if I look waist length then.Trust me I wanna be WL more than you can imagine.
> You guys are so supportive and I am thankful because as stated before everyone is not always so encouraging. Just want to extend a thank you to all of you!




Yeah I have the back fat rolls too. I'm trying to lose them, not for my hair, but for overall appearance. I just hate those little suckers. So I'm done worrying about WL until I can actually see and identify my waist with no hesitation.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Well your turn next-I can't wait to see your reveal...The count down begins....



I really hope that it's not anti-climactic!!!! All this build up and excitement for one hair past BSL...Umma be HOT!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

8 more days, just sprinkling some last minute !!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> No problem girlie!!!! Welcome to the world of Hairnorexia



I got a serious case, My hair feels very short


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I got a serious case, My hair feels very short


Ummm yeah my hair feels short too-it's weird. I have to look at my hair photo to realize it's not so short anymore. I guess it's like a person who looses a lot of weight but still purchases clothes for the larger size-it's kinda surreal.LOL


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I got a serious case, My hair feels very short





casey3035 said:


> Ummm yeah my hair feels short too-it's weird. I have to look at my hair photo to realize it's not so short anymore. I guess it's like a person who looses a lot of weight but still purchases clothes for the larger size-it's kinda surreal.LOL



Ya'll stop it   And be ready to do the same to me when I straighten!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ya'll stop it   And be ready to do the same to me when I straighten!!!


I'm ready for you Janet' I got you!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> I'm ready for you Janet' I got you!



Get ready...7 more days!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

I can not believe how time has flown!  This thread is gonna be full of long flowing tresses!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 24, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Get ready...7 more days!



And counting! I am super excited 4 you! 7 days


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I can not believe how time has flown!  This thread is gonna be full of long flowing tresses!



I don't know ...I hope the ladied will still come in and show the reveals. as the thread seems a little dead lately. I could not show the long and flowing thing but I did do the stretch thing. Thats all I have until february...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> I don't know ...I hope the ladied will still come in and show the reveals. as the thread seems a little dead lately. I could not show the long and flowing thing but I did do the stretch thing. Thats all I have until february...



Agreed!!!

This thread has some  in action ladies!!!!! This club is dead right now!!!!

MBL LADIES WHERE ARE YOU??????


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Dec 24, 2010)

My update is in my siggy!

I finally made it to MBL! Never thought my hair would EVER be this long in my life! Crazy!

*Giant Smile*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

boingboing said:


> My update is in my siggy!
> 
> I finally made it to MBL! Never thought my hair would EVER be this long in my life! Crazy!
> 
> *Giant Smile*



Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!!!!!    

 @BoingBoing!!! You hair is lovely!!!!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Dec 24, 2010)

@janet LOL you so silly. Thank You! *dances too*


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 24, 2010)

boingboing said:


> My update is in my siggy!
> 
> I finally made it to MBL! Never thought my hair would EVER be this long in my life! Crazy!
> 
> *Giant Smile*



Congrats!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> I don't know ...I hope the ladied will still come in and show the reveals. as the thread seems a little dead lately. I could not show the long and flowing thing but I did do the stretch thing. Thats all I have until february...


 
I have a feeling they'll come back "home" when it's time.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

I was hoping my fat roll would be gone by the time reveals came around...but alas, I think I've added a new fat roll to the bunch.erplexed


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I was hoping my fat roll would be gone by the time reveals came around...but alas, I think I've added a new fat roll to the bunch.erplexed



...And it's still all good!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's gonna have to be!


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I was hoping my fat roll would be gone by the time reveals came around...but alas, I think I've added a new fat roll to the bunch.erplexed



Same here!  I'm glad the lhcf women  have been nice to focus on hair and not my rolls.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 24, 2010)

boingboing said:


> My update is in my siggy!
> 
> I finally made it to MBL! Never thought my hair would EVER be this long in my life! Crazy!
> 
> *Giant Smile*


girl you just put me on hush mouth
you showed up and showed out! it looks beautiful thanks for posting! Wow you did it big. Now that is what I am talking about!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I was hoping my fat roll would be gone by the time reveals came around...but alas, I think I've added a new fat roll to the bunch.erplexed



well you know I understand where you are coming from... join the club! soon we will have a little extra something to cover it


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent point!  I can't wait to cover all of mine up.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 24, 2010)

:eye:   December 31st can't come soon enough


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

OMGee...December 31st is literally only 6 days away...less than a week and then it's lights, camera, action :Flahsssss


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 25, 2010)

Ok ladies...I've been in focus mode!!! I'm hoping & praying to be MBL by the 31st  I will be glad for my progress because of all the unnecessary trims I did this year. But thanks to you ladies I've learned about dusting I will be on my way to long healthy WL hair!


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 25, 2010)

Wanted to wish you ladies a Merry Christmas and give a quick update. I straightened my hair last night and I made my end of the year goal... I'm offically claiming MBL! I'll post pics probably tomorrow. Hope you ladies have a great day!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## exubah (Dec 25, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Wanted to wish you ladies a Merry Christmas and give a quick update. I straightened my hair last night and I made my end of the year goal... I'm offically claiming MBL! I'll post pics probably tomorrow. Hope you ladies have a great day!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk



Merry Christmas to you and your family as well and I can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exubah (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I still haven't relaxed my hair as yet.....surprisingly enough.....I think I'm gonna wait until the New Year to do so.  I just co-washed my hair this morning with Aussie Moist and airdrying in a single plait pony.  At least the majority of my NG is behaving!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 29, 2010)

Clearly I signed up for the WL 2011 challenge for a reason, cuz I ain't make it in 2010. LOL. I really think I get a growth spurt in the winter. We'll see. Oh, I prolly wanna get rid of these split ends if I wanna retain length huh??

Oh, and I'm right there with you ladies on the "look at my hair and not my rolls" thing. LOL.


----------



## exubah (Dec 30, 2010)

Whoa...............I just relaxed my hair and shockingly enough I am just about almost but not quite MBL again (when wet, I will have to see what it looks like when it's dry) but my oh my is my hair thinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn/scarce/lacking in volume ............Imma gonna post pics next week when I return to the Bahamas (pinky swear!)


----------



## cutenss (Dec 30, 2010)

I have not checked in a looooog time, but I will be unveiling on December 31st.  I will not have mad my goal due to trimming, even though I did before all of the trimming   Anywhoo, I will show my year end pre and post trim hair   See ya then...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

Tomorrow is the day ladies, I know...I'm nervous...but I will be revealing also. See ya then!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 30, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Tomorrow is the day ladies, I know...I'm nervous...but I will be revealing also. See ya then!



don't be nervous be excited! I know I am!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2010)

I seriously doubt that I made it, but I'm working on my hair as I type this.  I will be posting my results later this evening.  My hot water just ran out, so I'm sitting here with shampoo still in.  Then I forgot DD has a dental appt at noon.  Sheesh!


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't wait to see all the beautiful reveals ladies!!!!


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 31, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## chicha (Dec 31, 2010)

what is mbl?


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 31, 2010)

KandyCurls said:


> Patiently (but) anxiously waiting for reveals...



Im with ya. Cant wait to c the beautiful progress!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm waiting too.  I (unoffically and unceremoniously) dropped out back in Sept, when I came to the horrifying realization that those golf balls sized hair balls I was losing weekly was breakage and not long shed hairs (don't laugh at me).  So I made up my mind to start the new year fresh with even and healthy ends.  I went from bsl to a sl bob.  I LOVE it, but am a little melancholy that I didn't make my mbl goal this year.  
Next year, I'll concentrate on maintaining my new helathy ends and will accept what ever growth I get by December (although I'm praying for at least apl and will CELEBRATE if I get to bsl.)

Back to the point of my post, Where Is All the LUSCIOUSNESS!!!  I want to dance and celebrate those who made it.  I'm so happy for y'all.
*Janet, I'm waiting.*  (I keep checking back every 30 minutes and watching the clock.  I'm on the west coast, but SOMEONE shoud have finished her hair on the east coast.  PLEASE PLEASE don't make me/us wait 'till tomorrow.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 31, 2010)

mbl (mid back length)


----------



## chicha (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh. Ok. Thank you .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2010)

Are we posting our reveal pix in this thread?


----------



## exubah (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay ladies, I've started a thread just for pics!


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok, I know there is an official reveal thread... but being the first to post in there makes me feel too exposed. 

Well here goes nothing...   I don't know if I made it or not.  I was planning to straighten my hair, but my kids and I have been sick for the past week.  It's ok be honest... I can take it


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 31, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> Ok, I know there is an official reveal thread... but being the first to post in there makes me feel too exposed.
> 
> Well here goes nothing...   I don't know if I made it or not.  I was planning to straighten my hair, but my kids and I have been sick for the past week.  It's ok be honest... I can take it


Girl-now you know you made it! CONGRATS!!!! Great job!


----------



## exubah (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh you are so there............Congratulations!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 31, 2010)

exubah said:


> Oh you are so there............Congratulations!!


  She seems actually pretty close to WL if what I understand is correct(WL is when the hair reaches the smallest part of the torso).!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 1, 2011)

Classychic1908, congrats you made it and then some!!


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 1, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> She seems actually pretty close to WL if what I understand is correct(WL is when the hair reaches the smallest part of the torso).!



Oh gosh... don't go there... I think I'd fall out or something.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

I posted my pics in the MBL Reveal Thread...I didn't make it, but I'm still happy, lol!



MrsHdrLe said:


> I'm waiting too.  I (unoffically and unceremoniously) dropped out back in Sept, when I came to the horrifying realization that those golf balls sized hair balls I was losing weekly was breakage and not long shed hairs (don't laugh at me).  So I made up my mind to start the new year fresh with even and healthy ends.  I went from bsl to a sl bob.  I LOVE it, but am a little melancholy that I didn't make my mbl goal this year.
> Next year, I'll concentrate on maintaining my new helathy ends and will accept what ever growth I get by December (although I'm praying for at least apl and will CELEBRATE if I get to bsl.)
> 
> Back to the point of my post, Where Is All the LUSCIOUSNESS!!!  I want to dance and celebrate those who made it.  I'm so happy for y'all.
> *Janet, I'm waiting.*  (I keep checking back every 30 minutes and watching the clock.  I'm on the west coast, but SOMEONE shoud have finished her hair on the east coast.  PLEASE PLEASE don't make me/us wait 'till tomorrow.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 1, 2011)

Congratulations to all the ladies who have made it or are pretty much there.  

I didn't make it this go round due to my hair snipping addiction...so I've decide to wait to do my reveal next month when I plan to flat iron my hair.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 1, 2011)

Whether you made it or not, you ran the whole course, I'm proud of you! 
On wards to making and working towards goals of 2011


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 1, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I posted my pics in the MBL Reveal Thread...I didn't make it, but I'm still happy, lol!


Girl you are almost there though and you are making great Progress! And that hair color-love it! One of the negatives of me having a relaxer is-no double process for me! But I am tempted!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Girl you are almost there though and you are making great Progress! And that hair color-love it! One of the negatives of me having a relaxer is-no double process for me! But I am tempted!



Girl, one of the negatives about this Cadillac color (as my friend calls it) is that it definitely played a role in my retention (or lack thereof)...But thank you, no more color for me this year...I have a goal to make!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 2, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> Oh gosh... don't go there... I think I'd fall out or something.


Well fall out then...cause I am telling you-you look mighty close to WL!


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay so I just barely made MBL length (grazing) in 2010 but I really need a trim so I'll probably join the MBL 2011 challenge. thanks for all the support, tips and knowledge in 2010 ladies and best of luck with your goals fro 2011!


Starting pic for 2010





ending pic for 2010


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 9, 2011)

^^ Lovely Hair ladies


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats Ladies!!! and beautiful hair!!!!!!


----------

